# when get SMS for ID application



## journalsa

anybody knows when will get a SMS for ID application basing on PR?

is that happened after the verification on the PR from PTA head office or 
as soon as you applied at any DHA office?


how long could expect for non-citizenship ID book?

thanks


----------



## Skilled

You will only receive an SMS with reference number when they capture you application in the system, that is after they verified your PR from Pretoria.

One wonders though why they can just look into the system for such a simple process.

The verification should take 2 weeks but they are taking 4 months to do just that.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

Applied mine on 11th april no sms yet. But I have the ref number when I applied in the cpt office. I chk the ref thru the call centre. It dispatched to pta for processing but they didn't received it yet. How about yours?


----------



## Skilled

I called the HA call center and they couldn't give me the reference number. When you called them did they ask you your passport number or PR number?


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

Skilled said:


> I called the HA call center and they couldn't give me the reference number. When you called them did they ask you your passport number or PR number?


I didn't get the ref number from call centre. I gt it from the office of application immediately when I applied for ID. The application form have a bar coded number that becomes your ref number. Its start with 000... .


----------



## journalsa

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> I didn't get the ref number from call centre. I gt it from the office of application immediately when I applied for ID. The application form have a bar coded number that becomes your ref number. Its start with 000... .




it is interesting. how your application form have a barcode?


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

journalsa said:


> it is interesting. how your application form have a barcode?


you need to be a permanent residence permit holder to have bar code on your ID form. Lol.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

Hi there, did u gt ur ref number yet? I have received the sms yesterday with the same ref number.


----------



## dallant

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Hi there, did u gt ur ref number yet? I have received the sms yesterday with the same ref number.


Hi there,

How do I proceed to do the verification of PR before applying for the ID?I'm going on Friday to collect my PR certificate and I have no clues on how to proceed. The immigration practitioner is charging me for it, so if I can do it myself I would appreciate some help? Thanks.


----------



## Skilled

dallant said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How do I proceed to do the verification of PR before applying for the ID?I'm going on Friday to collect my PR certificate and I have no clues on how to proceed. The immigration practitioner is charging me for it, so if I can do it myself I would appreciate some help? Thanks.


The IDs Section will do it for you. Just take a note of the barcode number on your ID application form before you submit. It is on the page that has your fingerprints and your picture. This will be your reference number.


----------



## claireduplessis

I applied for my ID last week and got told it takes 6-9 months to process (Wynberg office in Cape Town is where i submitted my application)


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

Applied on april still no SMS last update from the call centre says an ID number has been created already on 30th may and they send the application to paper processing dept. I must contact with office of application to get the ID number.


----------



## journalsa

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Applied on april still no SMS last update from the call centre says an ID number has been created already on 30th may and they send the application to paper processing dept. I must contact with office of application to get the ID number.



how the call centre traced down your application without a reference number?


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

journalsa said:


> how the call centre traced down your application without a reference number?


I got the reference number when I applied for my id from the office of application.


----------



## bobbyampm

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> I got the reference number when I applied for my id from the office of application.


Your reference number should be on the back of your DHA-9 form(Re-issue/First application for an identity card). The reference starts with 000 ... See attached file.


----------



## journalsa

how long should wait for the ID coming through once you get the SMS?


----------



## bobbyampm

journalsa said:


> how long should wait for the ID coming through once you get the SMS?


Anytime, I mean 2 weeks, 1 month and even 1 year. If you want to speed up the process I would suggest to call the call center, give them your reference number and then ask them for your call reference number after you're done talking to them. If you call the call center, they will log your call and they will send your call details to the person in charge of processing your ID; and this will push him or her to speed up your application. I don't understand why they take so long; a week should be enough.


----------



## bobbyampm

... and don't forget to call the call center every 2 weeks and ask for a call reference number every time you're done talking to them. Good luck! It worked for me to get my PR in 3 months after I started calling the call center and now I am waiting for my ID. I called the call center every 2 weeks and yesterday they told me that my ID number has been created and sent for printing, but when I asked for a reference number, the call center operator told me his system was down[LIAR].


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

bobbyampm said:


> ... and don't forget to call the call center every 2 weeks and ask for a call reference number every time you're done talking to them. Good luck! It worked for me to get my PR in 3 months after I started calling the call center and now I am waiting for my ID. I called the call center every 2 weeks and yesterday they told me that my ID number has been created and sent for printing, but when I asked for a reference number, the call center operator told me his system was down[LIAR].




Yes it was down. They was busy upgrading the software nationwide.


----------



## bobbyampm

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Yes it was down. They was busy upgrading the software nationwide.


I think they were busy downgrading the software nationwide.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

bobbyampm said:


> I think they were busy downgrading the software nationwide.


Common man!!!


----------



## tapsmatenga

Hi there

I applied for my ID at the Randburg Home Affairs and got the sms with reference number soon after i left their offices. I think Randburg Home Affairs is more organised and they do not have those long queues and they very friendly. 
Now the long wait starts.


----------



## Skilled

I wonder if I can't just put another ID application, this time in Randburg. What's the point of waiting when i don't even have a reference number and all I get from HA are red faces and unanswered phone calls.


----------



## tapsmatenga

Skilled said:


> I wonder if I can't just put another ID application, this time in Randburg. What's the point of waiting when i don't even have a reference number and all I get from HA are red faces and unanswered phone calls.


yah Randburg i think its the best office and best service. 
If i want to follow up do i just contact the Head office hotline? 
They refused to register me learners licence because i do not have an ID. Do i also need Traffic register if i got permanent residence?

Kind regards


----------



## bobbyampm

Skilled said:


> I wonder if I can't just put another ID application, this time in Randburg. What's the point of waiting when i don't even have a reference number and all I get from HA are red faces and unanswered phone calls.


Your reference number was on the back on your application form and it starts with 000. You just need to be patient. I applied for my ID in February and I received a reception sms from Home Affairs in May and I am still waiting for the collection sms. I would suggest to call the call center and they should be able to trace your application with just your surname, first name and date of birth. Call Center: 080 -060-1190. You can't get the status of your application on Home affairs website with your reference number anyway. You will have to call the call center or visit your office of application to get the status of your application. Good luck!


----------



## Skilled

tapsmatenga said:


> yah Randburg i think its the best office and best service.
> If i want to follow up do i just contact the Head office hotline?
> They refused to register me learners licence because i do not have an ID. *Do i also need Traffic register if i got permanent residence?*
> 
> Kind regards


Yes you need that. I have a PR but no ID as yet. I did my learners using my Traffic Register.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

You can also track your ID application sending sms. Yes you need to send the word "ID_reference number " and send it to 32551. You will get the status of your ID application with the sms. 

My ID application was moving fast now its get stuck on marriage validation section. Any one have same problem like mine?


----------



## bobbyampm

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> You can also track your ID application sending sms. Yes you need to send the word "ID_reference number " and send it to 32551. You will get the status of your ID application with the sms.
> 
> My ID application was moving fast now its get stuck on marriage validation section. Any one have same problem like mine?


Thank you! Actually it is: ID 00012345678 and you send it to 32551.


----------



## attuu

Skilled said:


> I wonder if I can't just put another ID application, this time in Randburg. What's the point of waiting when i don't even have a reference number and all I get from HA are red faces and unanswered phone calls.


I'm thinking the same. my application was in for 3 months already, no ref number to date. Checked it at the application office, they said it was still within the their office, so many application. WTF.

Let me know if we can hand-in two applications at different offices


----------



## bobbyampm

attuu said:


> I'm thinking the same. my application was in for 3 months already, no ref number to date. Checked it at the application office, they said it was still within the their office, so many application. WTF.
> 
> Let me know if we can hand-in two applications at different offices


I wouldn't suggest that. You might push them to cancel your previous application and you're going to need to re-apply for the third time. Just be patient. I have been waiting for almost 5 months for my ID.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

Any update guys??? My application stuck in marriage verification section for further process since 6th of june. Don't know what to do no????


----------



## tapsmatenga

Hi all
I called home affairs the head office and they tell me they suspended my ID application because i already have an ID. I applied 3 weeks ago. thats a shock and i think i have to re-apply


----------



## Magijani

Am sure the person who assisted you from the call centre doesn't really know what they are talking about. If you applied from the Randburg office, what they do is to capture the application and then immediately suspend it, once the PR verification is done, it is then reinstated, at least that was what they told me when the status of my application said it's been suspended. After verification they proceed with the processing steps.


----------



## tapsmatenga

Magijani said:


> Am sure the person who assisted you from the call centre doesn't really know what they are talking about. If you applied from the Randburg office, what they do is to capture the application and then immediately suspend it, once the PR verification is done, it is then reinstated, at least that was what they told me when the status of my application said it's been suspended. After verification they proceed with the processing steps.


Hi
just came from the Randburg Office to enquire about. Thats correct, exactly wat you said. I should have waited a bit for a reply rather than wasting money to catch a taxi to the randburg dha lol.
How long does the PR verification take?


----------



## Magijani

Applied for mine end of oct'13 and was only sent to head office for processing in mar'14, many of my colleagues who applied later than me at Harrison street already have their ID's and am still waiting, it's at marriage verification stage.


----------



## tapsmatenga

Magijani said:


> Applied for mine end of oct'13 and was only sent to head office for processing in mar'14, many of my colleagues who applied later than me at Harrison street already have their ID's and am still waiting, it's at marriage verification stage.


how long did the PR verification take?


----------



## tapsmatenga

Magijani said:


> Applied for mine end of oct'13 and was only sent to head office for processing in mar'14, many of my colleagues who applied later than me at Harrison street already have their ID's and am still waiting, it's at marriage verification stage.


i meant how do you follow up on the PR verification stage? is it by calling head office or application office?


----------



## Magijani

Unfortunately there is no way of following up the verification, they don't have any control over that process, my advise is just be patient home affairs don't particularly follow any time frames, for some it can take 2 months and others have been waiting for over a year.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

Magijani said:


> Applied for mine end of oct'13 and was only sent to head office for processing in mar'14, many of my colleagues who applied later than me at Harrison street already have their ID's and am still waiting, it's at marriage verification stage.



oh same here. mine is laying there since 6th June. dont know how long they will take now.


----------



## 2fargone

Magijani said:


> Applied for mine end of oct'13 and was only sent to head office for processing in mar'14, many of my colleagues who applied later than me at Harrison street already have their ID's and am still waiting, it's at marriage verification stage.


I honestly do NOT know how it can take FIVE month for this to happen. I think when it reaches Pretoria it just stands still in the their mail room until someone decides to sort it and then put in the system. Applications should be processed in that amount of time!


----------



## journalsa

bobbyampm said:


> ... and don't forget to call the call center every 2 weeks and ask for a call reference number every time you're done talking to them. Good luck! It worked for me to get my PR in 3 months after I started calling the call center and now I am waiting for my ID. I called the call center every 2 weeks and yesterday they told me that my ID number has been created and sent for printing, but when I asked for a reference number, the call center operator told me his system was down[LIAR].




have you got your book now since the ID number been created?
how long takes from printing to collection?


----------



## Skilled

I just got an SMS with reference number.. I called them and they said all verification has been done and now the actual processing begins. Atleast I have a reference number now.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

When did you applied?
Which office?


----------



## Skilled

I applied at Akasia in Pretoria on the 25th March 2014 and I received the SMS with the reference number today. All this time they have been verifying the PR certificates, so they say. They say from now going forward it will be quicker.. (and they think i believe that..)


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

Wish u a good luck. Try sending sms "ID 000123456789" to 32551. So you will know if they lie. Lol


----------



## tapsmatenga

Skilled said:


> I applied at Akasia in Pretoria on the 25th March 2014 and I received the SMS with the reference number today. All this time they have been verifying the PR certificates, so they say. They say from now going forward it will be quicker.. (and they think i believe that..)


congrads!


----------



## attuu

Went to JHB office to follow up ID application which submitted in March this year; they told me ID application based on PR would easily take from 6 months to 9 months, and mine is still in the early stage. they also said SMS reference number only comes after these waiting time. What the hell!


----------



## dallant

I applied for PR verification mid May, got confirmation end June, applied for ID last week and immediately got the reference number. Applied in Durban


----------



## Skilled

It is the verification of the PR certificate that takes time. And at some point they will do it and that takes 4 months. So one can receive a reference number before or after this process.


----------



## attuu

dallant said:


> I applied for PR verification mid May, got confirmation end June, applied for ID last week and immediately got the reference number. Applied in Durban


Can you track your application on HA hotline using your reference? I think that immediately ref number doesn't work on HA hotline system. 
I was referring to the ref number that through SMS


----------



## 2fargone

attuu said:


> Can you track your application on HA hotline using your reference? I think that immediately ref number doesn't work on HA hotline system.
> I was referring to the ref number that through SMS


Enter your reference number here

Department of Home Affairs: Check Status


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

attuu said:


> Can you track your application on HA hotline using your reference? I think that immediately ref number doesn't work on HA hotline system.
> I was referring to the ref number that through SMS


No you can't. But you can by doing it sending sms. Just look at some previous post on this thread.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

Update: yesterday I had a phone call from head office. They asked me to send the copy of marrige register (BI-30) for register my marrige on the NPR system.


----------



## dallant

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Update: yesterday I had a phone call from head office. They asked me to send the copy of marrige register (BI-30) for register my marrige on the NPR system.


They asked me to submit the marriage register as well, on top of marriage certificate, when I applied for ID book. However it was not listed on the check list of documents to submit given to me by the PR office. Only the lady receiving the application told me, had to go back home and get it.


----------



## dallant

attuu said:


> Can you track your application on HA hotline using your reference? I think that immediately ref number doesn't work on HA hotline system.
> I was referring to the ref number that through SMS


No, it doesn't work. i won't try the SMS now, i'll give it 2 months before I start chasing it.


----------



## vajeera

Hi all, 

I need some clarity here - I received my PR permit in Feb this year and then applied for the ID book in March after getting the stamping done - Now as with other fellows on this forum, I am also waiting for the ID to be processed and have only received a sms confirmation of application getting captured till date.

Now the dilemma is that my family is visiting me in Sept'14 and I have to send an invite for their visitor visa - but am confused as to which permit to use ? My previous TRP or the current PRP without ID in place ? Can I quote my ID application reference number in the invite application ?

I will also appreciate if the members can confirm if the PRP is tied to the passport or to the ID once it is issued - I will be going for my passport renewal next year and hence this query ?

Thanks
V


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

PR Verificatrion - 4 Months
Marriage Register - 1 month
ID waiting period - 6 month


DHA is a joke..........


----------



## 2fargone

vajeera said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some clarity here - I received my PR permit in Feb this year and then applied for the ID book in March after getting the stamping done - Now as with other fellows on this forum, I am also waiting for the ID to be processed and have only received a sms confirmation of application getting captured till date.
> 
> Now the dilemma is that my family is visiting me in Sept'14 and I have to send an invite for their visitor visa - but am confused as to which permit to use ? My previous TRP or the current PRP without ID in place ? Can I quote my ID application reference number in the invite application ?
> 
> I will also appreciate if the members can confirm if the PRP is tied to the passport or to the ID once it is issued - I will be going for my passport renewal next year and hence this query ?
> 
> Thanks
> V


Are you sure you have to send an invite?? Tourist Visa South Africa:

You will need:

A valid passport or travel document that will be valid for the length of your intended stay. ...
A valid visa, if required.
Sufficient funds.
A return or onward ticket.
Yellow fever certificates – if your journey starts or passes through the yellow fever belt of Africa or South America.


----------



## vajeera

2fargone said:


> Are you sure you have to send an invite?? Tourist Visa South Africa:
> 
> You will need:
> 
> A valid passport or travel document that will be valid for the length of your intended stay. ...
> A valid visa, if required.
> Sufficient funds.
> A return or onward ticket.
> Yellow fever certificates – if your journey starts or passes through the yellow fever belt of Africa or South America.


Hi 2fargone, 

Well the VFS's site does specify the following :

e) Letter of invitation from the South African hosts stating the name, passport number of applicant as well as purpose and duration of visit. Letter must have the physical address, as well as contact details of the host and host’s/authorised signature’s name, designation and signature; and Host ID copy attested by commissioner of OATHS (South Africa)


----------



## Skilled

My ID Application and that of my wife are now at Head Office.. Stage 2 of 4. I guess that is where things start slowing down.


----------



## tapsmatenga

Hi all

For those who might be interested. Today i have learnt that the system is not your friend. The Licencing department refused to register me for learners licence last week because i do not have an ID yet. They said i need a traffic register at the moment since i do not have an ID yet. I went today to apply for the traffic register, they got me when they asked for the PR sticker on the passport. I told them that DHA no longer issues PR stickers anymore since May other than the certificate. She then told me they have never encountered such a situation so i have to go get a letter from Home Affairs to confirm that the DHA no longer issues PR stickers on pp . I went to Home Affairs jhb, and was told that they do not issue letters. Its done in pta at the head office and they have to fax the PR to Head Office first, get it verified and then get me the letter. 
I just laughed because they are taking months to verify the PR for ID what of verifying it for the sake of a letter to take to licencing department.
So it mean i can never drive a car in SA for the next 6 to 9 months or even years.


----------



## 2fargone

tapsmatenga said:


> Hi all
> 
> For those who might be interested. Today i have learnt that the system is not your friend. The Licencing department refused to register me for learners licence last week because i do not have an ID yet. They said i need a traffic register at the moment since i do not have an ID yet. I went today to apply for the traffic register, they got me when they asked for the PR sticker on the passport. I told them that DHA no longer issues PR stickers anymore since May other than the certificate. She then told me they have never encountered such a situation so i have to go get a letter from Home Affairs to confirm that the DHA no longer issues PR stickers on pp . I went to Home Affairs jhb, and was told that they do not issue letters. Its done in pta at the head office and they have to fax the PR to Head Office first, get it verified and then get me the letter.
> I just laughed because they are taking months to verify the PR for ID what of verifying it for the sake of a letter to take to licencing department.
> So it mean i can never drive a car in SA for the next 6 to 9 months or even years.


Do you not have a drivers license now you could drive on?


----------



## tapsmatenga

2fargone said:


> Do you not have a drivers license now you could drive on?


nope. I do not have a driver's licence at all. it means i have to do it in my home country. 
Do banks require traffic register for a car loan.


----------



## 2fargone

tapsmatenga said:


> nope. I do not have a driver's licence at all. it means i have to do it in my home country.
> Do banks require traffic register for a car loan.


Sorry.  Might be worth it to take a trip to get a license.

Im not sure what banks require to get a car loan.


----------



## dallant

Skilled said:


> My ID Application and that of my wife are now at Head Office.. Stage 2 of 4. I guess that is where things start slowing down.


Hi Skilled,
How did you get to know this info?


----------



## dallant

tapsmatenga said:


> nope. I do not have a driver's licence at all. it means i have to do it in my home country.
> Do banks require traffic register for a car loan.


Banks require a valid South African drivers license and a valid ID. If no ID, valid SA license, valid temporary permit, a very high deposit (more than 30%) and very high interest rate. We got 15% interest even after giving 40% deposit for our car that cost R192K, and only FNB accepted our loan application, all other banks rejected the application.
For the next car, I will patiently wait for ID book:smile:


----------



## Skilled

dallant said:


> Hi Skilled,
> How did you get to know this info?


SMS your reference number to 32551.


----------



## Skilled

tapsmatenga said:


> Hi all
> 
> For those who might be interested. Today i have learnt that the system is not your friend. The Licencing department refused to register me for learners licence last week because i do not have an ID yet. They said i need a traffic register at the moment since i do not have an ID yet. I went today to apply for the traffic register, they got me when they asked for the PR sticker on the passport. I told them that DHA no longer issues PR stickers anymore since May other than the certificate. She then told me they have never encountered such a situation so i have to go get a letter from Home Affairs to confirm that the DHA no longer issues PR stickers on pp . I went to Home Affairs jhb, and was told that they do not issue letters. Its done in pta at the head office and they have to fax the PR to Head Office first, get it verified and then get me the letter.
> I just laughed because they are taking months to verify the PR for ID what of verifying it for the sake of a letter to take to licencing department.
> So it mean i can never drive a car in SA for the next 6 to 9 months or even years.


Jesus Christ!! These guys are not serious. Try at a Post office or Municipality office.. Each office does its own thing.


----------



## Skilled

dallant said:


> Banks require a valid South African drivers license and a valid ID. If no ID, valid SA license, valid temporary permit, a very high deposit (more than 30%) and very high interest rate. We got 15% interest even after giving 40% deposit for our car that cost R192K, and only FNB accepted our loan application, all other banks rejected the application.
> For the next car, I will patiently wait for ID book:smile:


With just a PR certificate, the bank will treat you as someone with an ID but of course an ID makes things easier.


----------



## explorer1

Skilled said:


> With just a PR certificate, the bank will treat you as someone with an ID but of course an ID makes things easier.


I am not sure which bank you bank with, the one that start with S says you must have an id otherwise they will still treat you the same as someone with a Visa.

Just cross your fingers that your id is done properly. After six months of waiting I received an SMS to tell me that my id was ready. My wife was fortunate enough that she got her id. I could not get my ID because they put a wrong photo on the ID. So I had to pay for another set of photos in order for them to send back the ID for a rectification in Pretoria. Unfortunately with rectifications there is no reference or tracking number, I was told I would receive an SMS once the ID is ready. The worst part is that I DHA cannot even issue out a Temporary ID because my finger prints have not yet been processed, I asked them to check if these finger prints went through the stage where they usually capture them during the initial application system and indeed someone did confirm that they captured the finger prints. 

I have been told there is no means to escalate this, I had got a job offer but since I cannot produce an ID they cancelled the offer. Its just sad that some people just cannot do their jobs properly and now I cannot do certain things because someone is sleeping on the job. Its shocking that my id actually went through verification, qa stages but they couldn't pick up that the put a wrong photo on the id.

I have been waiting for almost a month now and the rectification documents are still to be received by the Head Office, so I do not know if ever I will get my ID


----------



## explorer1

dallant said:


> Banks require a valid South African drivers license and a valid ID. If no ID, valid SA license, valid temporary permit, a very high deposit (more than 30%) and very high interest rate. We got 15% interest even after giving 40% deposit for our car that cost R192K, and only FNB accepted our loan application, all other banks rejected the application.
> For the next car, I will patiently wait for ID book:smile:


I think the loans entirely depend on your credit profile, I got offers from 3 banks with a work permit, the only limiting factor was the length of my work permit. I even got interest rates of 9%. If you have a good credit rating you stand a good chance of getting competitive loans. By the way my wife got a similar deal although she was asked to put down a 10% deposit since the car she wanted was almost out of a motor plan


----------



## Skilled

Does anyone know what are the all steps of ID processing

Stage 1 of 4 : Captured at their office
Stage 2 of 4 : Processing at Head office
Stage 3 of 4 : ??
Stage 4 of 4 : ??


----------



## journalsa

Printing at the PTA Head Office, (including Checker Department)


----------



## Skilled

journalsa said:


> Printing at the PTA Head Office, (including Checker Department)


What stage is this 3 or 4?


----------



## journalsa

stage 3, the Checker Department will go through everything for your ID book. it is after your ID has been created etc.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

ID application suspended: my application was suspended because of the BI-30 (marrige register). Head office advice me to resubmit the application that they send back to the office. 

Please advice me now. Must I resubmit the bi-30 or must I submit the fresh application. They already created the iD number for me and I have it.


----------



## Skilled

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> ID application suspended: my application was suspended because of the BI-30 (marrige register). Head office advice me to resubmit the application that they send back to the office.
> 
> Please advice me now. Must I resubmit the bi-30 or must I submit the fresh application. They already created the iD number for me and I have it.


Home affairs are just incompetent. It is just unbelievable.

When you submitted your ID application that's what they should have asked you.

BI-30 form isn't it only relevant when you are married in South Africa. Why do they need it anyway? Is your PR a Spousal one?

If they say you should resubmt the application that they sent to the office I guess that is what you should do. They must have already created an ID number and can be on the form. A new application will certainly require PR verification and all that. My advice right now go back to the office and chat nicely with those dull people. Explain to them what you need to do and bring yourself with that BI-30.

Where did you get the BI-30 form?


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

My PR is not spousal based. Its under 27g.
I got the BI-30 from the office where I gt married.

Thank you very much for ur advice. I went to barrack street and find my application that they send back. Also attached the bi-30 with new application. Luckily I got someones contact in head office. She seems reliable. I send her the bi-30 electronic copy and after an hour she register my marrige. She now waiting for my application to arrived in head office. Here is my application track report;


ID TRACK AND TRACE SYSTEM********************* TAT080
*********************** ENQUIRY ON ACTIONS PER APPLICATION************* TAT080M2
* ==============================================================================
** BARCODE*** : 00054****18*************************** ID-NUMBER: 88********186
** SURNAME*** : myself**************************************** ESTIMATE DAYS: 39
** FORENAMES* : myself****************************** APPLIC: 1*** OF* 1***
** ACT*** DESCRIPTION********************************* DATE**** TIME**** USER**
* --------------------------------------------------* -------- ------* ---------
* 164 RECEIVE APPLIC AT PA PER PREP******************* 20140603 105907** YBD676*
* 22* APPLIC SENT TO MARRIAGES*********************** 20140603 130908** YBD676*
* 23* APPLIC RECEIVED AT MARRIAGES******************* 20140606 081827** YBD380*
* 98* ID APPLICATION SUSPENDED*********************** 20140710 145613** YBD380*
* 96* SUSP/CANCEL APPLIC RETURNED TO CAPE TOWN******* 20140710 145629** YBD380*
* 97* RECEIVE SUSP/CANCEL APPLIC AT OFFICE*********** 20140723 100107** YCI205*
* 3** APPLIC SENT FROM CAPE TOWN TO HEAD OFFICE****** 20140723 101536** YCI518*


----------



## Skilled

The logs shows that its not a dogged system. You should get your ID document very soon.

Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## tapsmatenga

Skilled said:


> The logs shows that its not a dogged system. You should get your ID document very soon.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this information.


hie guys 

is it also possible to use the legal route to push for a court order. This ID thing worries me because i cant get licence. I have been mugged 4 times because of this thing of using taxis, i have to get up so early to get to work, so i am really desperate for the ID. 
regards


----------



## dallant

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> ID application suspended: my application was suspended because of the BI-30 (marrige register). Head office advice me to resubmit the application that they send back to the office.
> 
> Please advice me now. Must I resubmit the bi-30 or must I submit the fresh application. They already created the iD number for me and I have it.


Hi Rubel,

- How did you get your ID number? I called the call center and they told me they can't give me the ID number over the phone... 
- Do you know how long it takes from the checking department to receiving it to the office of application?


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

dallant said:


> Hi Rubel,
> 
> - How did you get your ID number? I called the call center and they told me they can't give me the ID number over the phone...
> - Do you know how long it takes from the checking department to receiving it to the office of application?



U need to go the office of application to get the I'd number.


----------



## dallant

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> U need to go the office of application to get the I'd number.


thanks


----------



## bobbyampm

journalsa said:


> have you got your book now since the ID number been created?
> how long takes from printing to collection?


Hi Journalsa! I collected my ID upon receiving a text message today on my way to work. I turned the car around and rushed to Pretoria to collect my ID. What a relief!!!
It took Home Affairs exactly 6 months to process my ID( February - August). From printing to collection, it only takes one week.
I think Home Affairs should combine the PR application with the ID application to save us some quality living time and headaches.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

bobbyampm said:


> Hi Journalsa! I collected my ID upon receiving a text message today on my way to work. I turned the car around and rushed to Pretoria to collect my ID. What a relief!!!
> It took Home Affairs exactly 6 months to process my ID( February - August). From printing to collection, it only takes one week.
> I think Home Affairs should combine the PR application with the ID application to save us some quality living time and headaches.


Congratulation!!!! 

My application update: 20th aug application was send to duplicate team because they find a hit against my ID number. According to the call centre its a long process as they going to investigate it. I'm so sick and tired about them now.


----------



## bobbyampm

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Congratulation!!!!
> 
> My application update: 20th aug application was send to duplicate team because they find a hit against my ID number. According to the call centre its a long process as they going to investigate it. I'm so sick and tired about them now.


Thank you! Sorry to hear about your application; you should call the call centre 3 times a week to get the update and don't forget to ask for a reference number. This investigation shouldn't take more than a week!!!!


----------



## tapsmatenga

bobbyampm said:


> Hi Journalsa! I collected my ID upon receiving a text message today on my way to work. I turned the car around and rushed to Pretoria to collect my ID. What a relief!!!
> It took Home Affairs exactly 6 months to process my ID( February - August). From printing to collection, it only takes one week.
> I think Home Affairs should combine the PR application with the ID application to save us some quality living time and headaches.


congratulations! Now it gives some of us hope


----------



## attuu

It took me 6 months to get a SMS from HA, but with that ref# I still cannot track my application on the website.


----------



## Skilled

attuu said:


> It took me 6 months to get a SMS from HA, but with that ref# I still cannot track my application on the website.


SMS just your reference number to 32551


----------



## attuu

Skilled said:


> SMS just your reference number to 32551


How long can I expect it to move from Stage 1 to Stage 4-finalization?


----------



## bobbyampm

attuu said:


> How long can I expect it to move from Stage 1 to Stage 4-finalization?


Once you receive a message from Home Affairs acknowledging receipt of your ID application, it should take about 3 months to finalize your application( My case). Some people have been waiting longer than 3 months. I would suggest to call the Call Centre every week to get updates on your application( Please ask for a reference number after each call).
I applied for my ID on the 12th of February 2014 in Pretoria and on the 07th May 2014(3 months later) I received a message from Home Affairs acknowledging receipt of my application; and on the 25th August 2014(again 3 months later) my application was finalized.

Step 1: 07 May 2014: We acknowledge receipt of ID Application for Bobbyampm on 2014/05/07. Your Reference No: 000xxxxxxxx.
Step 2: May, June, July, August: ID Application is at Head Office Pretoria for processing(Step 2 of 4)
Step 3: 16 August 2014: ID Document is being printed at Head Office Pretoria( Step 3 of 4)
Step 4: 25 August 2014: ID Book for Bobbyampm is ready for collection at office of application - 2014/08/25. Your Reference No: 000xxxxxxxx.


----------



## dallant

Congrats Bobbyampm!
In my case I call the call center every week, and every time I call they tell me it's at the marriage section. But the ID number has already been generated, I can get it at the office of application. How long does it take at the marriage section?Seems like for those who go to the marriage section it takes longer...I applied 04 July 2014.


----------



## bobbyampm

dallant said:


> Congrats Bobbyampm!
> In my case I call the call center every week, and every time I call they tell me it's at the marriage section. But the ID number has already been generated, I can get it at the office of application. How long does it take at the marriage section?Seems like for those who go to the marriage section it takes longer...I applied 04 July 2014.


Hi Dallant! I got my PR on the basis of 5 year continuous employment. The marriage section only took Home Affairs a month to process.


----------



## dallant

Thanks Bobbyampm for the info. I also got PR based on 5 years work. I on the other hand got the sms the same day I applied.
How did you get the breakdown (and dates) of all the steps?


----------



## bobbyampm

dallant said:


> Thanks Bobbyampm for the info. I also got PR based on 5 years work. I on the other hand got the sms the same day I applied.
> How did you get the breakdown (and dates) of all the steps?


I was keeping track of the progress of my application by calling the Call Centre 2 times a week and sms my application reference number to 32551 everyday.


----------



## bobbyampm

Remember every application has to go to DHA Pretoria. You might receive an sms the same day you applied but your application has to be sent to Pretoria. The process starts when it reaches DHA Pretoria.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

I got the acknowledge SMS today. I applied on april. Some one from the head office told me it will take another week to printing. I'm just confused now guys.


----------



## dallant

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Ohk. Call the marrige section and find out what's going on. [email protected] send her an email. She is the one who dealing with all the BI-9 in marrige section. Good luck.


Thanks Rubel for the info, i'll give them a call soon.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

Home Affairs:ID Application for XXXXXXXXXXXXX: ID Document is being printed at Head Office Pretoria(step 3of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za. HOW LONG STILL?????


----------



## bobbyampm

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Home Affairs:ID Application for XXXXXXXXXXXXX: ID Document is being printed at Head Office Pretoria(step 3of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za. HOW LONG STILL?????


No more than a week!!!

1. Printing takes less than a week
2. Printing company send IDs to DHA Pretoria 
3. DHA Pretoria send to your office of application

My office of application was in Pretoria so I received mine a week after the printing sms.

Good luck!


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

bobbyampm said:


> No more than a week!!!
> 
> 1. Printing takes less than a week
> 2. Printing company send IDs to DHA Pretoria
> 3. DHA Pretoria send to your office of application
> 
> My office of application was in Pretoria so I received mine a week after the printing sms.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks. Got my temporary ID today. They said there is still one more step to go which is checking dept. they will chk the quality of ID. Don't know what the hack is that!!!!


----------



## Magijani

Hi

Mine is now at HANIS (home affairs Identification System) where the figure prints are captured, after more than 2 months with the Marriages section. I already have my ID number, can one get a temporary ID while they wait for the application to be finalized?


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

Magijani said:


> Hi
> 
> Mine is now at HANIS (home affairs Identification System) where the figure prints are captured, after more than 2 months with the Marriages section. I already have my ID number, can one get a temporary ID while they wait for the application to be finalized?


Yes u can as long as your finger print is registered in NPR. Ask the call centre.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

My id has been finalized and send to office of application.


----------



## bobbyampm

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> My id has been finalized and send to office of application.


Congratulations!! Go collect it before they misplace it.


----------



## tapsmatenga

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> My id has been finalized and send to office of application.


Congdulations. 

Please tell me how you were following it up to speed up the process.


----------



## Magijani

Home Affairs:ID Application for xxxxxxxx: ID Document is being printed at Head Office Pretoria(step 3of4). My status has changed to the above, hopefully it will be finalized soon.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0

Magijani said:


> Home Affairs:ID Application for xxxxxxxx: ID Document is being printed at Head Office Pretoria(step 3of4). My status has changed to the above, hopefully it will be finalized soon.



Less then a week from now.


----------



## attuu

Called call centre to follow up application, they said the application was received in last month, and new it's busy at "ID first issue department", what the stage would this be?


----------



## dallant

Magijani said:


> Home Affairs:ID Application for xxxxxxxx: ID Document is being printed at Head Office Pretoria(step 3of4). My status has changed to the above, hopefully it will be finalized soon.


Hi Magijani,

When did you apply for ID?


----------



## Magijani

dallant said:


> Hi Magijani,
> 
> When did you apply for ID?



October 2013, Its been finalized and sent to the office of application, the sms should come anytime


----------



## Magijani

My ID is now out now took 11 months, from October 2013 to September 2014, verification of PR took 6 months. PR also took 18 months, home affairs is just something else.


----------



## tech001

Magijani said:


> My ID is now out now took 11 months, from October 2013 to September 2014, verification of PR took 6 months. PR also took 18 months, home affairs is just something else.


Congratulations!!


----------



## tapsmatenga

Magijani said:


> My ID is now out now took 11 months, from October 2013 to September 2014, verification of PR took 6 months. PR also took 18 months, home affairs is just something else.


Congratulations

which office did you apply at?


----------



## Jujube

Hi all,
just got to DHA Wynberg office early this morning & they refused to process my ID application until I got my PR certificate verified. I knew that was a pre-requirement but I didn't know that you couldn't apply at the same time & avoid coming back/queuing again.

As for the verification, they literally just fax a copy of the certificate & then wait - no ways to track progress or follow up...and obviously they do not want to give an indication of timeline.


----------



## Bwixie

tapsmatenga said:


> Congratulations
> 
> which office did you apply at?


I applied for my ID at the Randburg office beginning of April and didn't get any acknowledgement sms. I went to the offices and the lady told me my PR had been verified and my ID should be out in a month or less :fingerscrossed:. Anywho on their tracking thing my app is on stage 2 of 4.


----------



## Skilled

Bwixie said:


> I applied for my ID at the Randburg office beginning of April and didn't get any acknowledgement sms. I went to the offices and the lady told me my PR had been verified and my ID should be out in a month or less :fingerscrossed:. Anywho on their tracking thing my app is on stage 2 of 4.


Randburg office is very organised. I would suggest to anyone to use Randburg office for ID applications.. They also answer their calls and they polite too.


----------



## Bwixie

Anyone used the sms service for checking ID progress in the last two days? It doesn't seem to be working, I'm not getting any reply.


----------



## LegalMan

*ID book issued*



Magijani said:


> My ID is now out now took 11 months, from October 2013 to September 2014, verification of PR took 6 months. PR also took 18 months, home affairs is just something else.


Huge congratulations!


----------



## Jujube

Magijani said:


> My ID is now out now took 11 months, from October 2013 to September 2014, verification of PR took 6 months. PR also took 18 months, home affairs is just something else.


Congrats! Did you have to wait for PR verification first before applying for ID? If so, did you get a SMS notifying you that your PR had been verified?

Thanks!


----------



## Bwixie

Skilled said:


> Randburg office is very organised. I would suggest to anyone to use Randburg office for ID applications.. They also answer their calls and they polite too.





Jujube said:


> Congrats! Did you have to wait for PR verification first before applying for ID? If so, did you get a SMS notifying you that your PR had been verified?
> 
> Thanks!


 I doubt very much if there is a PR verification SMS. I called the call center about my ID and was told its in the data capturing phase. Anyone know what this means in relation to finalisation? The call center agent didn't seem to know and just said call again in two to three weeks


----------



## Jujube

Bwixie said:


> I doubt very much if there is a PR verification SMS.(


I was told specifically by Home Affairs in wynberg that I will receive an SMS when my PR gets verified in which case I could then go apply for my ID.

Was your experience different?


----------



## Bwixie

Jujube said:


> I was told specifically by Home Affairs in wynberg that I will receive an SMS when my PR gets verified in which case I could then go apply for my ID.
> 
> Was your experience different?


Yes..in fact, I haven't got any SMS whatsover to date! i only found out my PR had been verified and also got the reference number after visiting the office of application.


----------



## Bwixie

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Home Affairs:ID Application for XXXXXXXXXXXXX: ID Document is being printed at Head Office Pretoria(step 3of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za. HOW LONG STILL?????


My ID application is also at this stage now


----------



## mrmo

*ID Application : 10months & counting ...*

Thank you all for this wonderful thread. This waiting is unbearable. Thought I share my story to encourage others that have just submitted their application and are waiting:

1. 21 Nov 2013 PR issued (after applying in April 2013) - 7 months waiting for PR

2. 27 Dec 2013 Collected PR (Joburg Large Office - Harrison St)

3. 11 Jan 2014 ID Application (first tried at PTA Regional Byron's Place they referred me to Joburg Large Office - Harrison St when I was right at the counter. They said I can not change region of application)

4. Jan 2014 - Aug 2014 - 8months of patiently waiting, battled to get answers why my application was taking so long to be captured. Emailed most of the contacts on the DHA site no one replied, called some of them listed, just a few answered and got the same answer "PR has to be verified for the application to be captured"

5. 29 Aug 2014 YEPPPIE MIRACLE !!! Application finally captured. 

6. 15 Sept 2014 Application was with fingerprints section of DHA

7. 25 Sept 2014 ID number issued at Head Office.

8. 27 Sept 2014 Went to Joburg Large Office - Harrison St and they gave me my ID number.

9. 30 Sept 2014 ID Application updated last as with the marriage section DHA

Today 28 Oct 2014 the status has not changed, application is still with the marriage section.

:-( I have given up on taking the DHA Call Centre call reference number after calling and asking for a status update for over 20 times.

Every other day since the beginning of this month I just SMS the my "000XXXXXXX" reference to 32551 and I get the same reply SMS: "Home Affairs: ID Application for XXXXXXX: ID Application is at Head Office Pretoria for processing (step 2of4). More info: 0800601190 / www dha gov za"

Hope me sharing this will help others to endure the long wait..... GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Skilled

Few have been asking about the update on my ID application.. Here it is

17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
28 - 10 - 2014 - still waiting


----------



## dallant

Skilled said:


> Few have been asking about the update on my ID application.. Here it is
> 
> 17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
> 25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
> 09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
> 15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
> 07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
> 25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
> 15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
> 23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
> 28 - 10 - 2014 - still waiting


say whaaat??? and I thought I had it bad...I'm sorry man, hang in there.


----------



## dallant

what does it mean when the call center guy says "your application has been sent to waterkloof head office for processing your information"? How much longer will I have to wait???


----------



## Skilled

Is the SMS service to 32551 working? I am getting a technical error today. Just last night it was working.


----------



## mrmo

Skilled said:


> Is the SMS service to 32551 working? I am getting a technical error today. Just last night it was working.


Yes its working texted at 12:27pm and got the same reply SMS: "Home Affairs: ID Application for XXXXXXX: ID Application is at Head Office Pretoria for processing (step 2of4). More info: 0800601190 / www dha gov za" :confused2:


----------



## Skilled

mrmo said:


> Yes its working texted at 12:27pm and got the same reply SMS: "Home Affairs: ID Application for XXXXXXX: ID Application is at Head Office Pretoria for processing (step 2of4). More info: 0800601190 / www dha gov za" :confused2:


Please try again if you don't mind and confirm.


----------



## Bwixie

Skilled said:


> Please try again if you don't mind and confirm.


This sms service isn't very reliable. My app was on step 3 of 4 then suddenly went back to 1 of 4 but when I called the call center they told me the ID had indeed been printed n sent back to HO for finalisation...


----------



## dallant

dallant said:


> what does it mean when the call center guy says "your application has been sent to waterkloof head office for processing your information"? How much longer will I have to wait???


Anyone with an answer please help?


----------



## mrmo

Skilled said:


> Please try again if you don't mind and confirm.


Only checking the reply now. Tried it again, its working.


----------



## Bwixie

dallant said:


> Anyone with an answer please help?


In my experience there really is no way of knowing when it will be finalised cos the call center folk don't know either and they tell you to check again in 2 to 3 weeks. The call center agent told me mine is with postal services where they send ID docs before finalisation, I have no clue what that means in relation to finalisation! Then she says call again in 2 weeks if you haven't got the finalisation sms


----------



## Skilled

mrmo said:


> Only checking the reply now. Tried it again, its working.


Ok, I have called the call centre and they told me they have assigned me an ID number and the application is still in process.. So I guess the next thing is Marriage section because my application was together with my wife's.


----------



## Skilled

17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
05 - 11 - 2014 - still waiting


----------



## Skilled

So if we have a foreign marriage certificate do they send our applications to Marriage section? We submitted that as well.


----------



## dallant

Yes, I think it has to go to marriage section to record you in the national population register as married


----------



## mrmo

Skilled said:


> Ok, I have called the call centre and they told me they have assigned me an ID number and the application is still in process.. So I guess the next thing is Marriage section because my application was together with my wife's.


Yes thats the same stage I have been stuck at since 30 Sept. Also have a Zim Marriage Certificate that we submitted on application. I saw some people in this thread say it takes 1 to 2 months for this leg of the race. :noidea:


----------



## mrmo

Skilled said:


> So if we have a foreign marriage certificate do they send our applications to Marriage section? We submitted that as well.


No need to submit it again if you did submit the marriage certificate on application.


----------



## Skilled

mrmo said:


> No need to submit it again if you did submit the marriage certificate on application.


Ok. I guess I just have to calm down and let the nature take its course. On sending your REF no to 32551, what message do you get?


----------



## mrmo

Skilled said:


> Ok. I guess I just have to calm down and let the nature take its course. On sending your REF no to 32551, what message do you get?


I think they have one SMS status for all the Head Office sections except when it goes to be printed. I get : "Home Affairs: ID Application for XXXXXXX: ID Application is at Head Office Pretoria for processing (step 2of4). More info: 0800601190 / www dha gov za"

Please keep me posted if they send anything else. Thinking of contacting this section if nothing changes by end of this month. :confused2:



rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Ohk. Call the marrige section and find out what's going on. [email protected] send her an email. She is the one who dealing with all the BI-9 in marrige section. Good luck.


----------



## LegalMan

*Marriage status online for South Africa*



dallant said:


> Yes, I think it has to go to marriage section to record you in the national population register as married


Check any ID number here to see if the person is married:

Department of Home Affairs: Status CHECK


----------



## Bwixie

mrmo said:


> I think they have one SMS status for all the Head Office sections except when it goes to be printed. I get : "Home Affairs: ID Application for XXXXXXX: ID Application is at Head Office Pretoria for processing (step 2of4). More info: 0800601190 / www dha gov za"
> 
> Please keep me posted if they send anything else. Thinking of contacting this section if nothing changes by end of this month. :confused2:


my ID app was at 3 of 4 from the 24th of October then it went back to 1 of 4. I called the call center, was told it was indeed with printing. Called again on the 31t of October...it was back from printing and with postal services (whatever that means) awaiting finalisation. Called again now, i'm told it's still with printing :confused2::noidea:


----------



## Skilled

17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section


----------



## Bwixie

Skilled said:


> 17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
> 25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
> 09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
> 15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
> 07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
> 25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
> 15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
> 23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
> 04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
> 07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section


the waiting is really annoying  :nono:
Application still with postal services from the 4th of Nov. ID number was allocated about a month ago seemingly. Home Affairs ma1!!


----------



## KGM

Hi folks
8 mths later PR is out and verified already for ID purposes. Plan to submit ID applications (madam & I based on foreign union) Mon. Does the new pre verification PR concept make ID process any quicker? Can we start driver licence conversion or home loan app before IDs are issued? Apologies if any of the questions have been tackled already in this thread. Tx.


----------



## HB in Jozi

Hi everyone. I have enjoyed your posts and actually used a lot of your advice for the past 9 months to have my work permit and PR processed in a combined time of less than a year. I used the category of exceptional skills (Section 27 b for PR). 

I desperately need your input on this as well: _If a PR certificate has been verified (also first sms received)and the ID application sent to the head office for processing, approximately how long should it take head office to acknowledge receiving this application (and therefore start step 2 of 4)? I have been waiting for 3 weeks now and I have noticed that most of you only had to wait for a few days for your application to reach this stage (after getting the first sms). Every time I call the call centre, I am told that the application is still stuck at postal receipt office. Could it be possible that the application was lost or am I still within the time frames? I want to apply again if this application is lost without wasting anymore waiting time. l applied from Johannesburg-Harrison street (I do not know if it makes any difference)._


----------



## mrmo

KGM said:


> Hi folks
> 8 mths later PR is out and verified already for ID purposes. Plan to submit ID applications (madam & I based on foreign union) Mon. Does the new pre verification PR concept make ID process any quicker? Can we start driver licence conversion or home loan app before IDs are issued? Apologies if any of the questions have been tackled already in this thread. Tx.


Hi KGM, firstly even if your PR is verified. When you apply for the ID I am told they will still redo the verification of PR for both you and wife. Mine took 8months. My advise is submit your ID application as soon as possible.

On license conversion I am not too sure about that, me and my wife took fresh SA ones with permits and the traffic register number years back before PR application.

I got my home loan approved 3 weeks ago from Standard Bank as I was a client with them for 6years with only my ID number. FNB, ABSA and SA Home Loan (through Capitec) said I was too risky as a non client or 50% as they all will consider us permanent resident only when ID book is available. This is SA Reserve Bank requirement. Nedbank I didnt even try.

If you bank with Standard Bank, have a good credit record and you are not willing to wait like I did. As soon as your application is assigned an ID number make your bond application. They can even allow you to register it in one person's name as the foreign marriage rule (out of community of property rule apply). This is if one ID number is issued, in my case my wife does not have an ID number yet. The bond was done using my passport number but request the bond registering attorney to motivate the bank to with your ID number and a power of attorney letter which will give Standard Bank authority to query Home Affairs for verification that DHA is still busy with your ID application. This way they gave us 90% Loan to Value at an interest rate of prime plus 0.7% on condition that you will update you bond profile once the green book is issued. 

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## mrmo

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi everyone. I have enjoyed your posts and actually used a lot of your advice for the past 9 months to have my work permit and PR processed in a combined time of less than a year. I used the category of exceptional skills (Section 27 b for PR).
> 
> I desperately need your input on this as well: _If a PR certificate has been verified (also first sms received)and the ID application sent to the head office for processing, approximately how long should it take head office to acknowledge receiving this application (and therefore start step 2 of 4)? I have been waiting for 3 weeks now and I have noticed that most of you only had to wait for a few days for your application to reach this stage (after getting the first sms). Every time I call the call centre, I am told that the application is still stuck at postal receipt office. Could it be possible that the application was lost or am I still within the time frames? I want to apply again if this application is lost without wasting anymore waiting time. l applied from Johannesburg-Harrison street (I do not know if it makes any difference)._


Hi HB in Jozi, you are in the same shoes. 

I have been waiting since 31 Aug ... my application is still with Marriage Section at DHA Head Office since 30 Sept and it 2months this week. Someone in this thread said it can be about 2month at this stage. I seriously dont know how long I will have to wait for my ID. :confused2: 

I keep sms-ing my application reference every other day to 32551 and come to this thread to check progress on others like us. Let us know your progress as the application goes. 

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi all,finally collected our PR certificates today and applied for ID's(Akasia office).Received the sms with reference number an hour later.

Now the long wait begins!


----------



## HB in Jozi

Hi mrmo. Today i visited the office of application (Jhb - Harrison) and waited until a senior lady official contacted the postal receipt people at head office. The response was that "the number does not exist". She sent an email there and two hours later i called the call center and was told they have now captured the application. Also sms option shows that i am at step 2 of 4.


----------



## HB in Jozi

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi all,finally collected our PR certificates today and applied for ID's(Akasia office).Received the sms with reference number an hour later.
> 
> Now the long wait begins!


Surely the wait starts now. Please keep calling them until they cant take it anymore.


----------



## KGM

Thank you Mrmo for the very detailed and informative account. Much appreciated. As you rightly recommend we submitted our ID applications yesterday and received stage 1 of 4 SMSs this afternoon. But from the way they insisted on submission of the original verified PR I'm tempted to believe no further verification will happen. I phoned licensing dept in my area. The supervisor there was very friendly and she said licence conversion is very possible as long as done within a year of PR award. About housing project we have elected to wait until the IDs are out. Once again thanks for your insight.


----------



## mrmo

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi all,finally collected our PR certificates today and applied for ID's(Akasia office).Received the sms with reference number an hour later.
> 
> Now the long wait begins!


:welcome:  you must be the luckiest person alive. ID captured in the application day.


----------



## mrmo

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi mrmo. Today i visited the office of application (Jhb - Harrison) and waited until a senior lady official contacted the postal receipt people at head office. The response was that "the number does not exist". She sent an email there and two hours later i called the call center and was told they have now captured the application. Also sms option shows that i am at step 2 of 4.


Keep calling/sms-ing them, I am sure they will finalise with the Head Office finger prints section in a few days time and then they will assign you an ID number, then marriage section, then verification, then printing, then delivery at office of application for collection ... I believe the SMS will keep saying step 2 of 4 until maybe when it goes for printing.


----------



## mrmo

KGM said:


> Thank you Mrmo for the very detailed and informative account. Much appreciated. As you rightly recommend we submitted our ID applications yesterday and received stage 1 of 4 SMSs this afternoon. But from the way they insisted on submission of the original verified PR I'm tempted to believe no further verification will happen. I phoned licensing dept in my area. The supervisor there was very friendly and she said licence conversion is very possible as long as done within a year of PR award. About housing project we have elected to wait until the IDs are out. Once again thanks for your insight.


Pleasure! You guys are very lucky. I had to wait from 11 Jan until 30 Aug (8 months) to get my application captured because of this verification. I guess they have changed something for the better then by the pre-verification process. 

Good luck with the license and keep us posted with your ID application.


----------



## irishexpat

Sigh. Really don't understand why they can't process ID along with permanent residence. Granting one should generate the other. Surely it would reduce needless duplication from HA's end too?


----------



## HB in Jozi

mrmo said:


> Keep calling/sms-ing them, I am sure they will finalise with the Head Office finger prints section in a few days time and then they will assign you an ID number, then marriage section, then verification, then printing, then delivery at office of application for collection ... I believe the SMS will keep saying step 2 of 4 until maybe when it goes for printing.


Hi mrmo,
Thanks for this info. My application was taken to finger prints today.
From the posts i have read on this thread, the steps you've mentioned are truly the steps followed. Today however, i kind of got into an argument with the call centre operator. According to her it's still a long way before the ID number is assigned and that the application will go to marriage section first. I told her that actually it will be assigned before the stage of the marriage section.


----------



## MsBeatz

Hi everyone,

I too have been following this forum and, thanks to all your insights, gained a lot of perspective and help with dealing with HA. Just thought to share my experience, figured it might help someone.

Mar 2014 - Applied for PR at Barrack St Cape Town in early March 2014.
Nov 2014 - Collected PRP on 17 November 2014 (I never received any sms updates - just kept calling the call center every 2 weeks or so)
Nov 17 2014 - I applied for ID immediately (Thanks to this forum, when i went to collect my PR i was well prepared to submit my id application - even though i was unsure about the verification bit)
One of the ladies there informed me that the PR was already verified and all i needed to do was submit my id application. At the counter, the lady who took my form said something a bit different, so I was pretty sure I'd be in for a long wait. However, i did get a confirmation sms with my reference number while I was still at the counter .
I've been following up via the sms option and for a week, until Nov 24, my application was on step 1 of 4.
On Nov 25 the status changed to step 2 of 4. I called the call center this morning and they tell me it's with HANIS for fingerprinting. Not sure what happens after this stage, but I'll be sure to keep calling. Fingers crossed.
I'm single, so there should be no marriage section for my application. It will be interesting to see how the timelines go from here.

Question - at which point in the process will i get an id number?


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

MsBeatz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I too have been following this forum and, thanks to all your insights, gained a lot of perspective and help with dealing with HA. Just thought to share my experience, figured it might help someone.
> 
> Mar 2014 - Applied for PR at Barrack St Cape Town in early March 2014.
> Nov 2014 - Collected PRP on 17 November 2014 (I never received any sms updates - just kept calling the call center every 2 weeks or so)
> Nov 17 2014 - I applied for ID immediately (Thanks to this forum, when i went to collect my PR i was well prepared to submit my id application - even though i was unsure about the verification bit)
> One of the ladies there informed me that the PR was already verified and all i needed to do was submit my id application. At the counter, the lady who took my form said something a bit different, so I was pretty sure I'd be in for a long wait. However, i did get a confirmation sms with my reference number while I was still at the counter .
> I've been following up via the sms option and for a week, until Nov 24, my application was on step 1 of 4.
> On Nov 25 the status changed to step 2 of 4. I called the call center this morning and they tell me it's with HANIS for fingerprinting. Not sure what happens after this stage, but I'll be sure to keep calling. Fingers crossed.
> I'm single, so there should be no marriage section for my application. It will be interesting to see how the timelines go from here.
> 
> Question - at which point in the process will i get an id number?


Hi

That is good news!
We applied for PR end of Feb and received sms on the 17th.Collected on the 25th and applied for ID on the same day.
Have sms'd ref number and it says stage 1 of 4.
So i will check again next week if anything has changed.

It will be great if they don't do PR verification anymore,we do have friends who got their ID's in 5 weeks.They applied in Pretoria central.

Please keep us posted!


----------



## mrmo

MsBeatz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I too have been following this forum and, thanks to all your insights, gained a lot of perspective and help with dealing with HA. Just thought to share my experience, figured it might help someone.
> 
> Mar 2014 - Applied for PR at Barrack St Cape Town in early March 2014.
> Nov 2014 - Collected PRP on 17 November 2014 (I never received any sms updates - just kept calling the call center every 2 weeks or so)
> Nov 17 2014 - I applied for ID immediately (Thanks to this forum, when i went to collect my PR i was well prepared to submit my id application - even though i was unsure about the verification bit)
> One of the ladies there informed me that the PR was already verified and all i needed to do was submit my id application. At the counter, the lady who took my form said something a bit different, so I was pretty sure I'd be in for a long wait. However, i did get a confirmation sms with my reference number while I was still at the counter .
> I've been following up via the sms option and for a week, until Nov 24, my application was on step 1 of 4.
> On Nov 25 the status changed to step 2 of 4. I called the call center this morning and they tell me it's with HANIS for fingerprinting. Not sure what happens after this stage, but I'll be sure to keep calling. Fingers crossed.
> I'm single, so there should be no marriage section for my application. It will be interesting to see how the timelines go from here.
> 
> Question - at which point in the process will i get an id number?


:welcome: Great to hear that they are capturing the applications right away these days. This wasted 8 long months for me.

If they havent changed anything else you should expect them to allocate the ID number in a few days time. Just keep calling after very few days even if they tell you to call after 2 weeks :eyebrows:

Personally for me:
15 Sept 2014 Application was with fingerprints section of DHA
25 Sept 2014 ID number issued at Head Office

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## mrmo

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi mrmo,
> Thanks for this info. My application was taken to finger prints today.
> From the posts i have read on this thread, the steps you've mentioned are truly the steps followed. Today however, i kind of got into an argument with the call centre operator. According to her it's still a long way before the ID number is assigned and that the application will go to marriage section first. I told her that actually it will be assigned before the stage of the marriage section.


HB in Jozi, I know the consultants dont really tell us much. This forum thread of experiences is much helpful for me than them. Sometime back in July I asked the consultant how long is the ID application turn around time, she said 3 to 6 month and I told her but how come my PR hasnt been verified and it now 7month after application. She said "You should go back to the office of application and ask them to captured it"


----------



## MsBeatz

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi
> 
> That is good news!
> We applied for PR end of Feb and received sms on the 17th.Collected on the 25th and applied for ID on the same day.
> Have sms'd ref number and it says stage 1 of 4.
> So i will check again next week if anything has changed.
> 
> It will be great if they don't do PR verification anymore,we do have friends who got their ID's in 5 weeks.They applied in Pretoria central.
> 
> Please keep us posted!


Hi Ruvimbo,
Congrats on getting your PR too hey. 
5 weeks for the ID!! wow. wouldn't that be awesome?! hopefully we aren't too far from the finish line :fingerscrossed:. 
Will definitely keep u posted.


----------



## MsBeatz

mrmo said:


> :welcome: Great to hear that they are capturing the applications right away these days. This wasted 8 long months for me.
> 
> If they havent changed anything else you should expect them to allocate the ID number in a few days time. Just keep calling after very few days even if they tell you to call after 2 weeks :eyebrows:
> 
> Personally for me:
> 15 Sept 2014 Application was with fingerprints section of DHA
> 25 Sept 2014 ID number issued at Head Office
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!


Thanks mrmo. Eish, 8 months is a long time. But hopefully the worst is behind you now.

Thanks for the detailed response. I hope it will be that quick for me to get the id number too.
LOL! I'll certainly keep calling. The call center agent couldn't resist telling me that my application is still "fresh"  and that i should call again after a month! - implying that i should keep calm and sit down haha. Just thought "no such luck buddy". Have been around long enough to know that the person sitting at the front desk is usually the last to get the memo


----------



## Skilled

I applied in March. As for today my application has been hibernating at Marriage section for 4 weeks.

It's close to 9 months now just to get an ID. Incompetent fools.


----------



## mrmo

Skilled said:


> I applied in March. As for today my application has been hibernating at Marriage section for 4 weeks.
> 
> It's close to 9 months now just to get an ID. Incompetent fools.


:noidea: For me it 11months and counting, 

8months PR verification (11 Jan - 30 Aug) 
1month from 1st sms until marriage section (30 Aug - 30 Sept) 
2months in marriage section (30 Sept until today)


----------



## mrmo

MsBeatz said:


> Thanks mrmo. Eish, 8 months is a long time. But hopefully the worst is behind you now.
> 
> Thanks for the detailed response. I hope it will be that quick for me to get the id number too.
> LOL! I'll certainly keep calling. The call center agent couldn't resist telling me that my application is still "fresh"  and that i should call again after a month! - implying that i should keep calm and sit down haha. Just thought "no such luck buddy". Have been around long enough to know that the person sitting at the front desk is usually the last to get the memo


 you are still too fresh indeed. Good luck anyway. You never know they might like your name and process it in 5 weeks as Ruvimbo said.


----------



## HB in Jozi

mrmo said:


> :noidea: For me it 11months and counting,
> 
> 8months PR verification (11 Jan - 30 Aug)
> 1month from 1st sms until marriage section (30 Aug - 30 Sept)
> 2months in marriage section (30 Sept until today)


Hi mrmo, Please try emailing the following: the presidential hotline which is 17737. They will listen to your case and provide you with a reference number that you can use to follow up your case with them. I am sure things will change. As for me, i called these guys and the next i received an sms that ny application for a work permit had been finalised. May be just a coincidence. You'll never know until you try. Good luck


----------



## HB in Jozi

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi mrmo, Please try emailing the following: the presidential hotline which is 17737. They will listen to your case and provide you with a reference number that you can use to follow up your case with them. I am sure things will change. As for me, i called these guys and the next i received an sms that ny application for a work permit had been finalised. May be just a coincidence. You'll never know until you try. Good luck


Hi mrmo, Please try emailing the following: the presidential hotline which is [email protected] or call 17737. They will listen to your case and provide you with a reference number that you can use to follow up your case with them. I am sure things will change. As for me, i called these guys and the next i received an sms that ny application for a work permit had been finalised. May be just a coincidence. You'll never know until you try. Good luck


----------



## HB in Jozi

I did not have enough posts to be allowed to send email addresses at first. Ignore the repetitions.


----------



## mrmo

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi mrmo, Please try emailing the following: the presidential hotline which is [email protected] or call 17737. They will listen to your case and provide you with a reference number that you can use to follow up your case with them. I am sure things will change. As for me, i called these guys and the next i received an sms that ny application for a work permit had been finalised. May be just a coincidence. You'll never know until you try. Good luck


Thanks I will write to them and will advise outcome.


----------



## Bwixie

mrmo said:


> Thanks I will write to them and will advise outcome.


Maybe I should try that too. I have been waiting 8 months now and since beginning of November the call center folk tell me my ID is being printed...for a whole month!!


----------



## HB in Jozi

mrmo said:


> Thanks I will write to them and will advise outcome.


Hi mrmo, try to call them on 17737 first so that you are immediately allocated a case number. These guys are good. They really follow up cases and give you a call to tell you about the progress of your case. Use any telkom line (toll free). After getting a case number you can email them (remember to quote your case number) may be after two weeks. Try to explain all your frustrations and the period you have waited so far. They called me yesterday and gave me an update on my application. For any other person out there, please use this option when your waiting period has atleast gone beyond 6 months. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## IDBOOK

*ID application*

Hi everyone,

I have been following the recent posts on this thread and I would like to get some advice on my situation. 
My PR application was finalised on the 11th November 2014
Collected PR certificate 19th November 2014and applied for ID on the same day (Akasia office)

However I hadnt read this thread at the time. The gentleman at the counter took my application and when I asked for some reference he indicated to me that I will only get an sms after PR verification. From what I have read here though it seems like the PR will already been verified and does not need to go through the process again. It did come with a signed stamped copy written "PR verified for ID application purposes. PR is in order". I made a copy of this and gave them upon application. 

Till now I have not received an sms and even when I consult with the call centre they cant pick any thing up from their side. 

Should I go back and insist that they capture the application (I do have a copy of the application form) or I should just make another application and insist that my PR has already been verified. I am trying to avoid an 8 month long wait for the ID.

Thanks a lot


----------



## HB in Jozi

IDBOOK said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been following the recent posts on this thread and I would like to get some advice on my situation.
> My PR application was finalised on the 11th November 2014
> Collected PR certificate 19th November 2014and applied for ID on the same day (Akasia office)
> 
> However I hadnt read this thread at the time. The gentleman at the counter took my application and when I asked for some reference he indicated to me that I will only get an sms after PR verification. From what I have read here though it seems like the PR will already been verified and does not need to go through the process again. It did come with a signed stamped copy written "PR verified for ID application purposes. PR is in order". I made a copy of this and gave them upon application.
> 
> Till now I have not received an sms and even when I consult with the call centre they cant pick any thing up from their side.
> 
> Should I go back and insist that they capture the application (I do have a copy of the application form) or I should just make another application and insist that my PR has already been verified. I am trying to avoid an 8 month long wait for the ID.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hi IDBOOK, going back to the office of application to demand that they capture the application is exactly what you should do. You are lucky though that the PR was verified when you collected the PR. Even if Akasia office was too busy to capture the application on the same day of application, still they can not take more than a week to do that. The first sms is received after the verification of PR and once this verified copy has been received by the office of the application, they capture the application and send the sms. They should not lie to you about the long queues at the head office. This sms comes from the office of application. I think someone has taken laziness to another level. Be mindful though that someone on this thread had his/her application reach marriage section without any sms from home affairs. Your case is different however because call centre does not see the application. It means only one thing: Office of application has not captured it and therefore they have not sent it to the head office yet. Talk nicely to them but insist that they do their work. GOOD LUCK


----------



## KGM

IDBOOK said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been following the recent posts on this thread and I would like to get some advice on my situation.
> My PR application was finalised on the 11th November 2014
> Collected PR certificate 19th November 2014and applied for ID on the same day (Akasia office)
> 
> However I hadnt read this thread at the time. The gentleman at the counter took my application and when I asked for some reference he indicated to me that I will only get an sms after PR verification. From what I have read here though it seems like the PR will already been verified and does not need to go through the process again. It did come with a signed stamped copy written "PR verified for ID application purposes. PR is in order". I made a copy of this and gave them upon application.
> 
> Till now I have not received an sms and even when I consult with the call centre they cant pick any thing up from their side.
> 
> Should I go back and insist that they capture the application (I do have a copy of the application form) or I should just make another application and insist that my PR has already been verified. I am trying to avoid an 8 month long wait for the ID.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hi IDBOOK

You must have dealt with an official who hasn't read the new ID based on PR procedure. Go back to the office of application, demand to see the supervisor and hand in the original verification letter, otherwise your ID application is treated as incomplete (a copy of the verification letter wont be recognized). While at it, take note of your application reference no, its the application form's serial number and starts with a few zeros. Thats the no you will sms to 32551 and track your application status. Just hope the office of applications has not dispatched your incomplete application to PTA already! Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## MsBeatz

IDBOOK said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been following the recent posts on this thread and I would like to get some advice on my situation.
> My PR application was finalised on the 11th November 2014
> Collected PR certificate 19th November 2014and applied for ID on the same day (Akasia office)
> 
> However I hadnt read this thread at the time. The gentleman at the counter took my application and when I asked for some reference he indicated to me that I will only get an sms after PR verification. From what I have read here though it seems like the PR will already been verified and does not need to go through the process again. It did come with a signed stamped copy written "PR verified for ID application purposes. PR is in order". I made a copy of this and gave them upon application.
> 
> Till now I have not received an sms and even when I consult with the call centre they cant pick any thing up from their side.
> 
> Should I go back and insist that they capture the application (I do have a copy of the application form) or I should just make another application and insist that my PR has already been verified. I am trying to avoid an 8 month long wait for the ID.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hi idbook,

If I remember correctly, when you received your PR certificate it came stapled to a copy (which I assume is the verified copy). Upon submitting your id application, the HA official would have taken that copy along with your other documents, and returned the original PR certificate to you. That is the copy they submit with your application.

The HA official would have written your reference number on the receipt as well as on the copy of the application form that you kept. This reference number is located on the top right corner on both these pieces of paper. I suggest that you go back to the office of application with your receipt and copy of the application form and follow up on it. (I always find that people are more likely to go out of their way to help you if you are personable in your approach)

If they didn't write the ref number, I would still go back and take along the necessary docs in case you are advised to resubmit your application. (Mind you, not having a ref number on the form, shouldn't be a cause for too much concern. When I submitted my PR application, they didn't write a ref number on my receipt and I only got it after i went back to ask for it)

It could be that someone forgot to capture it, or maybe eveything's in order. Either way, u're better off knowing for sure. And going back seems like the only way to find out at this point.

Hope this helps


----------



## IDBOOK

MsBeatz said:


> Hi idbook,
> 
> If I remember correctly, when you received your PR certificate it came stapled to a copy (which I assume is the verified copy). Upon submitting your id application, the HA official would have taken that copy along with your other documents, and returned the original PR certificate to you. That is the copy they submit with your application.
> 
> The HA official would have written your reference number on the receipt as well as on the copy of the application form that you kept. This reference number is located on the top right corner on both these pieces of paper. I suggest that you go back to the office of application with your receipt and copy of the application form and follow up on it. (I always find that people are more likely to go out of their way to help you if you are personable in your approach)
> 
> If they didn't write the ref number, I would still go back and take along the necessary docs in case you are advised to resubmit your application. (Mind you, not having a ref number on the form, shouldn't be a cause for too much concern. When I submitted my PR application, they didn't write a ref number on my receipt and I only got it after i went back to ask for it)
> 
> It could be that someone forgot to capture it, or maybe eveything's in order. Either way, u're better off knowing for sure. And going back seems like the only way to find out at this point.
> 
> Hope this helps



Thanks Miss Beatz, Kgm and HB in Jozi. Will head there tommorrow.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi all
It just hit me,when we collected our pr we went straight to apply for ID'S the guy asked us to fill in forms and submit to him.He then made copies for PR certificates.Cant remember if he made copies of the verified one or the first page.I wasnt aware that the second one is the verified,only realised now after reading the posts.

How do u check that?


----------



## joe117

Hi

By the way, when did this process of getting a verified PR certificate(for ID application purposes) begin? I got my PR in September 2014 but I only received one original copy (without the verified copy).


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi
We collected on the 25th of Nov 2014 and it does have a copy at the back written verified for id purposes.I did not know about it,after reading posts i checked mine and its still attached.The guy made a copy tho and attached on our application,not sure which one certificate he attached.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi IDbook
We collected round about the same time at Akasia. But we received an sms an hour after we left Akasia office.So i think you should check with them.


----------



## MsBeatz

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi all
> It just hit me,when we collected our pr we went straight to apply for ID'S the guy asked us to fill in forms and submit to him.He then made copies for PR certificates.Cant remember if he made copies of the verified one or the first page.I wasnt aware that the second one is the verified,only realised now after reading the posts.
> 
> How do u check that?


Hi Ruvimbo,

I doubt that you have anything to worry about. The HA official would have made copies of your passports, birth certificates etc. From what I gather, he took your attached verified copy otherwise it would still be attached to your PR certificate and you'd certainly have scrutinized it by now.

I don't suppose there's a way of checking. But the fact that your application was captured should be enough proof (for yourself) that they got what they needed for the application to be submitted and captured.

*Note to everyone who's getting their PR around this time:
It would seem that not all HA employees are aware of this proof of verification being made available to the applicants with their PR certificates. Most will know to take the copy if it's attached to your certificate. If not, might be a good idea to just make sure they do take it. And they must take the original verified copy.
I imagine this also makes an even stronger case for submitting your id application immediately after receiving your PR. (You can always make your million and one copies straight after leaving the id applications counter)


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi MsBeatz
My worry now is the guy might have not known about it.I really cant remember which copy he made.We still have the verified copy attached to the original.Im scared that if he made the copy from the og, then they will have to send it for verification:hear_no_evil:


----------



## MsBeatz

Oh, I see how that might be an issue.
If I were u, I would wait until the application is received at head office and then constantly call the contact center to hear what's happening. If it goes through the fingerprinting, that should mean all is well. But if / as soon as the application appears stalled (maybe they talk of suspension?) find out how u can quickly submit the original verification copy you have.
Idk, might be a better way of going about it. But from what i gather, they normally capture and dispatch applications to pta once verification is received at office of application. Me thinks u shld be good.


----------



## HB in Jozi

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi
> We collected on the 25th of Nov 2014 and it does have a copy at the back written verified for id purposes.I did not know about it,after reading posts i checked mine and its still attached.The guy made a copy tho and attached on our application,not sure which one certificate he attached.



Hi ruvimbomugadza, someone got in some kind of mess in one of the posts on this thread. He was in the same situation as yours. After the application had gone through certain stages at head office, it was then stopped because the office of application had not submitted the verified copy. I do not know if going back to Akasia office will help since the application is already sent to Head office. But anyway just try and visit Akasia office and see which explanation they can give you. GOOD LUCK


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi
Thats right,will do.Was thinking of going there next week to sort it out.Bcoz we still have the verified certificate attached.The guy ddnt know and I'm sure he attached the wrong copy.

What a mission.:see_no_evil:


----------



## tech001

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi MsBeatz
> My worry now is the guy might have not known about it.I really cant remember which copy he made.We still have the verified copy attached to the original.Im scared that if he made the copy from the og, then they will have to send it for verification:hear_no_evil:



Hi Ruvimbomugadza

MsBeatz is right, they only capture your application once the verification has been done. The fact that you received the first sms that means all is good - no need to worry.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi all
I phoned Akasia office this morning and the lady who answered the phone checked for me,fortunaltely our applications are still at Akasia.So she asked me to go there and submit the verified copies.
So i drove there and was lucky enough to find the same guy who submitted our application on the 25th.He then checked for our applications in front and could not find it,so he checked at the back office and attached the verified certificates.I hope he did because he just took the certificates to the back office,came back and assured me that he did attach them.

So i asked him when it will be sent to HO and he says some time next week.Not sure if its true.Whilst he was checking for our applications he realised that he had not signed most of the documents,so he started doing so.Now i understand why the applications take so long,these people just dont do their work properly.

Thank you all for the helpful information on this site.


----------



## MsBeatz

Hi Ruvimbo,
I'm glad things worked out for you, and that the application was still there. (Ordinarily, it shouldn't be OK that documents just lie there for weeks after submission!) But in this case, their inefficiency turned out to be a blessing for you.
Hope everything goes well from here on...


----------



## mrmo

:heh: :heh: HB in Jozi your advise might have worked. Emailed to [email protected] on Tuesday. Called the call centre just now and my application was finalized by the marriage section and was updated by a new department that does the "final paper verification" this morning. They said I should check progress in a week.

From here it should be going for printing in a few days so the consultant said. 

1. 11 Jan 2014 ID Application submitted
2. Jan 2014 - Aug 2014 - 8months of patiently waiting for PR verification
3. 29 Aug 2014 YEPPPIE MIRACLE !!! Application finally captured.
4. 15 Sept 2014 Application with fingerprints section of DHA
5. 25 Sept 2014 ID number issued at Head Office
6. 30 Sept 2014 ID Application updated as with the marriage section DHA Head Office
7. 04 Dec 2014 ID Application with final paper verification section DHA Head Office


----------



## MsBeatz

Awesome news mrmo!!!
*Doing the happy dance for u &#55357;&#56451;


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

MsBeatz said:


> Hi Ruvimbo,
> I'm glad things worked out for you, and that the application was still there. (Ordinarily, it shouldn't be OK that documents just lie there for weeks after submission!) But in this case, their inefficiency turned out to be a blessing for you.
> Hope everything goes well from here on...


Thanks,if i had not read the posts from you guys,i wouldn't have known.
I'm just praying all goes well and we don't have to go through the PR verification process.
Keep us updated on your application.


----------



## HB in Jozi

mrmo said:


> :heh: :heh: HB in Jozi your advise might have worked. Emailed to [email protected] on Tuesday. Called the call centre just now and my application was finalized by the marriage section and was updated by a new department that does the "final paper verification" this morning. They said I should check progress in a week.
> 
> From here it should be going for printing in a few days so the consultant said.
> 
> 1. 11 Jan 2014 ID Application submitted
> 2. Jan 2014 - Aug 2014 - 8months of patiently waiting for PR verification
> 3. 29 Aug 2014 YEPPPIE MIRACLE !!! Application finally captured.
> 4. 15 Sept 2014 Application with fingerprints section of DHA
> 5. 25 Sept 2014 ID number issued at Head Office
> 6. 30 Sept 2014 ID Application updated as with the marriage section DHA Head Office
> 7. 04 Dec 2014 ID Application with final paper verification section DHA Head Office


Wonderful news. We are all happy for u. I am surprised though that an ID application should take longer than a PR application!!!!


----------



## IDBOOK

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi all
> I phoned Akasia office this morning and the lady who answered the phone checked for me,fortunaltely our applications are still at Akasia.So she asked me to go there and submit the verified copies.
> So i drove there and was lucky enough to find the same guy who submitted our application on the 25th.He then checked for our applications in front and could not find it,so he checked at the back office and attached the verified certificates.I hope he did because he just took the certificates to the back office,came back and assured me that he did attach them.
> 
> So i asked him when it will be sent to HO and he says some time next week.Not sure if its true.Whilst he was checking for our applications he realised that he had not signed most of the documents,so he started doing so.Now i understand why the applications take so long,these people just dont do their work properly.
> 
> Thank you all for the helpful information on this site.


Hi Ruvimbo. Which number have you been calling. I have tried 0125429200 and 0125429201 without much luck. I intended on going there this morning but I was caught up in a company xmas function. The way I am so paranoid about all i was thinking was about that ID application. Glad things worked out for you. How long did it take for them to assist you. I am really tempted on trying to squezze in a trip to their office btwn work. I can only foreseably see my self going there onn Monday. I have taken half the day off.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi IDbook
Yes its the first number,i dont remember struggling,coz the first time i phoned was to check if our pr certificates had been delivered at the office,and this morning.It went thru once tho it rang for long.
As for waiting you dont wait for long bcoz people now submit applications at vfs.On the day of collection we arrived around 9.30 and went straight to the collection counter.It took us about an hour to process our Id's mainly bcoz the guy who saved us made us wait in the fingerprints room whilst he saved other people.By 12noon we were done.
As for today i got there at 10am and was out at 11am,was actually in front but was waiting for the same guy who saved us before to save me.So i allowed other people behind me to go thru.
Its not that bad.


----------



## Bwixie

mrmo said:


> :heh: :heh: HB in Jozi your advise might have worked. Emailed to [email protected] on Tuesday. Called the call centre just now and my application was finalized by the marriage section and was updated by a new department that does the "final paper verification" this morning. They said I should check progress in a week.
> 
> From here it should be going for printing in a few days so the consultant said.
> 
> 1. 11 Jan 2014 ID Application submitted
> 2. Jan 2014 - Aug 2014 - 8months of patiently waiting for PR verification
> 3. 29 Aug 2014 YEPPPIE MIRACLE !!! Application finally captured.
> 4. 15 Sept 2014 Application with fingerprints section of DHA
> 5. 25 Sept 2014 ID number issued at Head Office
> 6. 30 Sept 2014 ID Application updated as with the marriage section DHA Head Office
> 7. 04 Dec 2014 ID Application with final paper verification section DHA Head Office


my application has been with final paper verification for exactly one month now. I'm beyond frustrated!! Let me email those people immediately.


----------



## mrmo

Bwixie said:


> my application has been with final paper verification for exactly one month now. I'm beyond frustrated!! Let me email those people immediately.


 and here I was thinking I would get my ID soon, after 2months with no status update. I am out of words with home affairs. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Bwixie

mrmo said:


> and here I was thinking I would get my ID soon, after 2months with no status update. I am out of words with home affairs. Thanks for the heads-up.


:fingerscrossed: you will get it soon mrmo. I was excited end of october when my status said 3of4 printing then out of the blue went back to 2of4. I expected my ID beginning of November but here I am one month later...home affairs specialises in not meeting expectations anyway


----------



## HB in Jozi

mrmo said:


> and here I was thinking I would get my ID soon, after 2months with no status update. I am out of words with home affairs. Thanks for the heads-up.


Hi mrmo, you'll have your ID before end of this month. My bet is that they're now in a "race against time" to finalise your application. Bwixie, you might have your ID this year as well-if you could just send that email. We're also "hanging in there" but the waiting period is still young. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Bwixie

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi mrmo, you'll have your ID before end of this month. My bet is that they're now in a "race against time" to finalise your application. Bwixie, you might have your ID this year as well-if you could just send that email. We're also "hanging in there" but the waiting period is still young. GOOD LUCK


I sent the email...now waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Skilled

I have sent the e-mail too. 9 months waiting for an ID document. It is just unacceptable.

 The e-mail is bouncing off. why? President-AT-presidency.gov.za ?


----------



## mrmo

Skilled said:


> I have sent the e-mail too. 9 months waiting for an ID document. It is just unacceptable.
> 
> The e-mail is bouncing off. why? President-AT-presidency.gov.za ?


Thats the address I sent to. 

Called again just now, the lady at the call centre said application was received by postal receipt section on Friday verification. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mrmo

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi mrmo, you'll have your ID before end of this month. My bet is that they're now in a "race against time" to finalise your application. Bwixie, you might have your ID this year as well-if you could just send that email. We're also "hanging in there" but the waiting period is still young. GOOD LUCK


Just hoping so. ID book before year end would be good christmas present...


----------



## Bwixie

Has anyone been able to successfully use the SMS service for checking ID app progress in the last 2 days? My SMSs aren't get delivered for some reason. :noidea:


----------



## MsBeatz

I haven't been getting responses to my SMSes either. I assume the system is down


----------



## IDBOOK

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi all
> I phoned Akasia office this morning and the lady who answered the phone checked for me,fortunaltely our applications are still at Akasia.So she asked me to go there and submit the verified copies.
> So i drove there and was lucky enough to find the same guy who submitted our application on the 25th.He then checked for our applications in front and could not find it,so he checked at the back office and attached the verified certificates.I hope he did because he just took the certificates to the back office,came back and assured me that he did attach them.
> 
> So i asked him when it will be sent to HO and he says some time next week.Not sure if its true.Whilst he was checking for our applications he realised that he had not signed most of the documents,so he started doing so.Now i understand why the applications take so long,these people just dont do their work properly.
> 
> Thank you all for the helpful information on this site.



Hi Ruvimbo,

Went there today and asked them to capture the application. They have captured the application and attached the verified pr copy. Double checked via the call centre and they picked it up. Unbelievable how the application forms are just sitting in a box somewhere and also unbelievable how half the staff know about the verified pr and half do not. I was tempted to take my form and reapply at Randburg. Anyway I just ended up applying at Akasia. Now the wait.


----------



## IDBOOK

MsBeatz said:


> I haven't been getting responses to my SMSes either. I assume the system is down


You are right. Their systems have been up and down since last week. They are being affected by the laod shedding. I suspect that the load shedding is affecting the area where their main servers lie. The system was totally down on Monday

regards

Brian


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

IDBOOK said:


> Hi Ruvimbo,
> 
> Went there today and asked them to capture the application. They have captured the application and attached the verified pr copy. Double checked via the call centre and they picked it up. Unbelievable how the application forms are just sitting in a box somewhere and also unbelievable how half the staff know about the verified pr and half do not. I was tempted to take my form and reapply at Randburg. Anyway I just ended up applying at Akasia. Now the wait.


That's good,so did you receive an sms after they captured the application.
I just hope the verified certificate will speed up the process.
I reallY can't wait another 6 months to a year for an ID.


----------



## Skilled

ruvimbomugadza said:


> That's good,so did you receive an sms after they captured the application.
> I just hope the verified certificate will speed up the process.
> I reallY can't wait another 6 months to a year for an ID.


Wait until they start doing verification of that verified PR copy.:noidea:


----------



## BMLock

8 weeks


----------



## HB in Jozi

BMLock said:


> 8 weeks


Hi BMLock, 

8 weeks for????


----------



## mrmo

That sms line is still down. I called the call centre again today and they said my ID application was checked in by ID capturing team. I asked how long I have to wait further and if the ID book was now printed. They dont seem to know then was told the ID will not be long now I can check in another 5 to 10 working days. 

Anyone with any idea what this ID capturing section does and how long now I can expert it?


----------



## KGM

PR pre-verification speeds up things. Applied for new ID 25 Nov and call centre says my application passed fingerprint section on 11 Dec. Hope the next stages to be a breeze. Happy holidays and lets continue the wait game in the new year.


----------



## HB in Jozi

KGM said:


> PR pre-verification speeds up things. Applied for new ID 25 Nov and call centre says my application passed fingerprint section on 11 Dec. Hope the next stages to be a breeze. Happy holidays and lets continue the wait game in the new year.


Hi KGM, I think it depends on your office of application. How do they influence the decisions at head office? I do not know. But i have realised that if you applied from certain offices, your application is worked on faster. May be applications from Johannesburg-Harrison street are so many so they tend to them last. My application has been at finger prints since 26 Nov. 2014 (almost 4 weeks) as compared to many people on this thread (1 - 2 weeks). If i do not get the ID number this week i am heading to Harrison street office on Monday.


----------



## HB in Jozi

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi KGM, I think it depends on your office of application. How do they influence the decisions at head office? I do not know. But i have realised that if you applied from certain offices, your application is worked on faster. May be applications from Johannesburg-Harrison street are so many so they tend to them last. My application has been at finger prints since 26 Nov. 2014 (almost 4 weeks) as compared to many people on this thread (1 - 2 weeks). If i do not get the ID number this week i am heading to Harrison street office on Monday.



I have been at Harrison street office today and the explanation is that there is a "huge backlog" at HANIS and that a meeting was held last week to try and resolve problems at HANIS. That perhaps everything will return to normality in January.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi guys
So i phoned home affairs to find out the status of our id applications we made on the 25th of Nov.Apparently our applications were received at head office on the 17th of Nov.My husband's application is now at fingerprint section.Unfortunately mine was returned on the 18th of Dec to akasia office bcz it ddnt have a stamp.Now i have to drive there again to make sure its stamped!home affairs employees are just something else!


----------



## KGM

Hi Guys
Any news on the faulty ID sms line? Tired of listening to a 5 min recording each time I enquire via call centre! Thx


----------



## KGM

My PR came verified but today received a call from ID section to check what date I collected my PR from office of application. Cant make head or tail of this date enquiry.


----------



## Bwixie

Today I was assigned a case number for my ID issue. I'm in my 10th month of waiting and my ID app is at DVR since the 19th of November :noidea:


----------



## mrmo

Happy 2015!! 

I promised myself not to be angry at DHA this year anymore. :spit:

My ID application will be 1 year old next week on the 11th of Jan 2015. Its still stuck at Postal Services since 12 Dec 2014.

 Called the call centre just now trying to trick them to get me a case number on the basis that my application is almost a year old. They said case number is just a call reference for first time applicants unless the application was initially rejected.

I need another trick to try to get the DHA supervisors or someone to look at why Postal Services is sitting on the ID application for almost 4weeks. Any ideas ...:heh:


----------



## Bwixie

mrmo said:


> Happy 2015!!
> 
> I promised myself not to be angry at DHA this year anymore. :spit:
> 
> My ID application will be 1 year old next week on the 11th of Jan 2015. Its still stuck at Postal Services since 12 Dec 2014.
> 
> Called the call centre just now trying to trick them to get me a case number on the basis that my application is almost a year old. They said case number is just a call reference for first time applicants unless the application was initially rejected.
> 
> I need another trick to try to get the DHA supervisors or someone to look at why Postal Services is sitting on the ID application for almost 4weeks. Any ideas ...:heh:


I think that person lied to you because for a call e french they ask if you want it at the end of the call. The agent I spoke to said he was creating a case for me to find out why my application has been sitting with DVR for that long. Then he proceeded to give me the case number.


----------



## mrmo

Bwixie said:


> I think that person lied to you because for a call e french they ask if you want it at the end of the call. The agent I spoke to said he was creating a case for me to find out why my application has been sitting with DVR for that long. Then he proceeded to give me the case number.


Called them again just now. I seem not to be getting any help on a case number. I will try again later today. The 10 digit number I am got again starts with a 15... is this the case number or still the reference number as it is similar to the one I got yesterday.


----------



## Bwixie

mrmo said:


> Called them again just now. I seem not to be getting any help on a case number. I will try again later today. The 10 digit number I am got again starts with a 15... is this the case number or still the reference number as it is similar to the one I got yesterday.


Yes it starts with a 15, I assume that stands for the year 2015. The guy I spoke to yesterday also took my contact details and said he was logging a case. Home affairs is just annoying  Waiting one whole year for an ID document...SMH!
Have you tried emailing the minister?


----------



## mrmo

Bwixie said:


> Yes it starts with a 15, I assume that stands for the year 2015. The guy I spoke to yesterday also took my contact details and said he was logging a case. Home affairs is just annoying  Waiting one whole year for an ID document...SMH!
> Have you tried emailing the minister?


Thanks Bwixie. I will keep pushing for case number through the call centre. I have emailed 4 separate emails to The Presidency, The Minister, The DDG Civic Services and DDG for Identity Documents as on the website again. I hope at least one of them will be kind enough to read the email and attend to my case.


----------



## tapsmatenga

Hie all

7 months now, PR not yet verified. 
Wondering if it is possible to push for a court order for Home Affairs to speed up my ID processing.


----------



## tapsmatenga

KGM said:


> My PR came verified but today received a call from ID section to check what date I collected my PR from office of application. Cant make head or tail of this date enquiry.



How long did the verification take?
7 Months i have been waiting still no verification.


----------



## joe117

Hi Taps

Is it not possible for you to resubmit a new ID application at another Home Affairs office? Just a thought.Because 7 months for just PR verification is way too much.


----------



## mrmo

tapsmatenga said:


> Hie all
> 
> 7 months now, PR not yet verified.
> Wondering if it is possible to push for a court order for Home Affairs to speed up my ID processing.


Hi Taps. Mine took 8 months. From Jan only verified 29 Aug.


----------



## Skilled

My ID application has been seating at Marriage office since the beginning of November. Close to 3 months now. The people from the Presidency told me to give the home affairs 2 months to issue the ID. They told me if it is not issued by the 1st of February then I should call the Presidency helpline.

My ID application is now 10 months since I submitted it.

Home affairs is a very incompetent department. If by March i don't receive the ID, i will launch a court order. You can't have a situation where you need a year to get a document. I am already putting down resources for the court action.


----------



## mrmo

Skilled said:


> My ID application has been seating at Marriage office since the beginning of November. Close to 3 months now. The people from the Presidency told me to give the home affairs 2 months to issue the ID. They told me if it is not issued by the 1st of February then I should call the Presidency helpline.
> 
> My ID application is now 10 months since I submitted it.
> 
> Home affairs is a very incompetent department. If by March i don't receive the ID, i will launch a court order. You can't have a situation where you need a year to get a document. I am already putting down resources for the court action.


Eish, mine passed Marriage Section after 2 months on the 4th of Dec. 

Now its stuck at the postal services since 12 Dec. The application is 1 year already and this issue is so depressing. 

Which number are you calling to get positive feedback from the Presidency. I called them before and got my application out of the marriage department. How do I go about with the legal court order? 

I called one law firm when my application was still not captured in 8months and they said couldnt assist me with ID issues but only work with temporary permits cases.


----------



## Skilled

I sent an email to the presidency and the representative for Home affairs called me asking all sorts of questions.. She told me to give them a bit of time until end of January before they can sort it out.

A court action can definitely be launched against the department. What they are doing is certainly unlawful. I am not a legal expert but this definitely constitutes violation of someone's rights.


----------



## Portak

Skilled said:


> I sent an email to the presidency and the representative for Home affairs called me asking all sorts of questions.. She told me to give them a bit of time until end of January before they can sort it out.
> 
> A court action can definitely be launched against the department. What they are doing is certainly unlawful. I am not a legal expert but this definitely constitutes violation of someone's rights.


Hi. 

Could you please give me the email add. I urgently need it. Is it [email protected]?


----------



## Skilled

Portak said:


> Hi.
> 
> Could you please give me the email add. I urgently need it. Is it [email protected]?


That is the e-mail.. if it's bouncing their servers maybe down, you just have to keep on trying.


----------



## Portak

Skilled said:


> That is the e-mail.. if it's bouncing their servers maybe down, you just have to keep on trying.


Thank you.


----------



## Bwixie

Skilled said:


> I sent an email to the presidency and the representative for Home affairs called me asking all sorts of questions.. She told me to give them a bit of time until end of January before they can sort it out.
> 
> A court action can definitely be launched against the department. What they are doing is certainly unlawful. I am not a legal expert but this definitely constitutes violation of someone's rights.


At least you got a response Skilled. I didn't get any from them.


----------



## IDBOOK

Hi all, the struggle continues again. I submitted my ID app in 2014 Nov at the Akasia office. And and only got the sms that it has been captured on the 10 Dec once i had insisted they should capture it since PR's come out already verified. Since then limbo.......I call the call centre and all they tell me is that it has been sent to Head Office but it head Office has not acknowledged receipt as yet. I am now getting worried because I know very well of HA incompetence. Any recourse I can take ??


----------



## attuu

Mine is with finger print now (10 months waiting)
Wonder if anyone knows how long I should wait from now on?


----------



## LegalMan

dallant said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How do I proceed to do the verification of PR before applying for the ID?I'm going on Friday to collect my PR certificate and I have no clues on how to proceed. The immigration practitioner is charging me for it, so if I can do it myself I would appreciate some help? Thanks.


Hi dallant, 

The verification of your permanent residency certificate (which I believe is a waste of time, because if you can forge a permanent residency certificate, you can forge a certification letter) gets processed through the permanent residency counter. Not through the ID counters.


----------



## joe117

Hi Legal Man,

Where is this 'permanent residency' counter? Is it available in every Home Affairs office or specific offices? How long does this PR verification take if you go direct and do it through the PR counter and not the ID couner as most of us are currently doing?


----------



## HB in Jozi

Hi everyone, indeed something is happening since Monday last week. Applications were stuck at HANIS for months but finally someone is working on these applications. I can’t say my waiting has been the longest but the past few weeks were of pure heartache. 

These are the stages of my ID application so far. 
16-09-2014→ Applied for ID at Harrison street office [JHB]
30-10-2014→ PR verified, ID application captured and sent to head office
24-11-2014→ Head office acknowledges receipt of ID application 
26-11-2014→ Application sent to finger prints [HANIS]
03-02-2015→ Finger prints captured and application sent to “First issue” department
……………….→ The waiting continues

And that is after sending emails and making calls to among others: presidential hotline; minister; civic section; office of application. I think that the trouble of doing all that helped me to have the application move faster at certain stages especially verification. At the verification stage the minister wrote to the DG requesting for a report on the matter. From here, everyone wrote to everyone else below him/her. This made my visiting the various offices easier [I had the minister’s letter and other offices’ correspondences with me – emailed to me by the DG’s office]. 
Not that everyone should do this. For me I was in a bit of shock to hear this from my office of application: “6 – 9 months. Still early to make enquiries”. I could have panicked after hearing this and looked for assistance from all corners. May be the panic paid off. 

People whose PR certificates came with verified copies, your waiting time-frames may be much shorter because verification alone usually took about half of the waiting period. You may still make calls but I would suggest that you investigate what is happening to the rest of the applications. If backlogs are the norm then your application will definitely be in that backlog. If I am stuck in traffic, then definitely all the people behind me are also stuck in traffic. Applies to home affairs as well.

Good Luck to everybody.


----------



## KGM

Colleagues HANIS has suddenly woken up! My application submitted mid Nov has been stuck in there since 10 Dec. As of the 3rd of Feb it moved to First Issue section. My next fear is the dreaded marriage section delay. Thx to all the excellent posts on this platform.


----------



## Skilled

KGM said:


> Colleagues HANIS has suddenly woken up! My application submitted mid Nov has been stuck in there since 10 Dec. As of the 3rd of Feb it moved to First Issue section. My next fear is the dreaded marriage section delay. Thx to all the excellent posts on this platform.



Yeah be very afraid. My has been hibernating there since October. I submitted my Application in March 2014 but all it means the marriage section will have to work hard now as the applications may start piling up at their desks.


----------



## Skilled

I told you i was going to start making a lot of noises in the offices about my ID application that I submitted early last year. I managed to get through to Finger Print section and the Marriage section. The person I spoke to at Finger Print Section told me the exact person who my ID application is assigned to at Marriage office. I got through to this person and this is what he had to say to me.

It takes 6 months to finalise an application at Marriage section. He said that he is sitting with a backlog 57000 applications. After trying to force him to act on my application he referred me to his boss who again referred me to a lady who took my details and she told me the application will be finalised at Marriage section this week. This guy who is in charge on my application said I am a special person hence people above him should take over the matter (naive of him). Anyway, I am going to call them on Monday next week again.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Skilled said:


> I told you i was going to start making a lot of noises in the offices about my ID application that I submitted early last year. I managed to get through to Finger Print section and the Marriage section. The person I spoke to at Finger Print Section told me the exact person who my ID application is assigned to at Marriage office. I got through to this person and this is what he had to say to me.
> 
> It takes 6 months to finalise an application at Marriage section. He said that he is sitting with a backlog 57000 applications. After trying to force him to act on my application he referred me to his boss who again referred me to a lady who took my details and she told me the application will be finalised at Marriage section this week. This guy who is in charge on my application said I am a special person hence people above him should take over the matter (naive of him). Anyway, I am going to call them on Monday next week again.


WHAT!!!
This is so bad!Now i have no hope at all.


----------



## ConnieJay

Skilled said:


> I told you i was going to start making a lot of noises in the offices about my ID application that I submitted early last year. I managed to get through to Finger Print section and the Marriage section. The person I spoke to at Finger Print Section told me the exact person who my ID application is assigned to at Marriage office. I got through to this person and this is what he had to say to me.
> 
> It takes 6 months to finalise an application at Marriage section. He said that he is sitting with a backlog 57000 applications. After trying to force him to act on my application he referred me to his boss who again referred me to a lady who took my details and she told me the application will be finalised at Marriage section this week. This guy who is in charge on my application said I am a special person hence people above him should take over the matter (naive of him). Anyway, I am going to call them on Monday next week again.


Hi Skilled,have you been assigned an ID number already?


----------



## Skilled

ConnieJay said:


> Hi Skilled,have you been assigned an ID number already?


Yes. They did that before this Marriage thing.


----------



## Portak

Skilled said:


> Yes. They did that before this Marriage thing.


Hi All,

What exactly happens at the marriage section?


----------



## Skilled

Portak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What exactly happens at the marriage section?


If you are married to anyone, they have to register that you are married.

This is so that you won't get into illegal marriages and so. If you didn't tell them that you are married then no issue. It won't go there.

Also if you are not married it won't go there.

As well as if your marriage is already registered in South Africa, the application won't go there.


----------



## Portak

Skilled said:


> If you are married to anyone, they have to register that you are married.
> 
> This is so that you won't get into illegal marriages and so. If you didn't tell them that you are married then no issue. It won't go there.
> 
> Also if you are not married it won't go there.
> 
> As well as if your marriage is already registered in South Africa, the application won't go there.



Yh. That makes sense but the time to process that seems too much.


----------



## attuu

Is SMS 32551 ever working? I sent it so many times, never get a response


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi Skilled

Please keep those contacts,might need to use them aswell.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Had not read your other message.We got married here in South Africa,so hopefully it wont take that long,but with Home Affairs one never knows!Maybe they will only realize that after working on 5700 applications!


----------



## Skilled

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Had not read your other message.We got married here in South Africa,so hopefully it wont take that long,but with Home Affairs one never knows!Maybe they will only realize that after working on *5700 *applications!


57 000 applications.

Fifty seven thousand applications!


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Skilled said:


> 57 000 applications.
> 
> Fifty seven thousand applications!


:Cry::Cry:


----------



## KGM

That means Marriage is a very hectic section ! 
57000 applications processed in 6 months
9500 per month
475 applications finalised per day
Someone tweet the Minister and recommend more Servers at marriage section.
I cant imagine my application will join the tail end of this backlog in a few weeks after "First Issue section"


----------



## SliqRick

Hi all,

My journey so far:

September 2013 - applied for Quota (critical skills) permit @ Akasia
October 2013 - quota permit out and collected
3 January 2014 - applied for PR @ Akasia
27 August 2014 - PR out and collected
8 September 2014 - Applied for ID @ Akasia
19 December 2014 - DHA acknowledges receipt of ID Application & issues ref # (same as the number on my receipt)
9 Feb 2015 - ID application now at finger print section

...the wait continues...I hope not for too long now!


----------



## mrmo

Things slowly looking up ... a year later.

1. 11 Jan 2014 ID Application submitted
2. Jan 2014 - Aug 2014 - 8months of patiently waiting for PR verification
3. 29 Aug 2014 YEPPPIE MIRACLE !!! Application finally captured.
4. 15 Sept 2014 Application with fingerprints section of DHA
5. 25 Sept 2014 ID number issued at Head Office
6. 30 Sept 2014 ID Application updated as with the marriage section DHA Head Office
7. 04 Dec 2014 ID Application with paper verification section DHA Head Office 
8. 12 Dec 2014 ID Application with postal receipt section DHA Head Office 
9. 05 Feb 2015 ID Application with capturing section DHA Head Office 
10. 09 Feb 2015 ID Application with checkers section DHA Head Office 
11. Next stop printing then back to checkers section ...


----------



## Bwixie

mrmo said:


> Things slowly looking up ... a year later.
> 
> 1. 11 Jan 2014 ID Application submitted
> 2. Jan 2014 - Aug 2014 - 8months of patiently waiting for PR verification
> 3. 29 Aug 2014 YEPPPIE MIRACLE !!! Application finally captured.
> 4. 15 Sept 2014 Application with fingerprints section of DHA
> 5. 25 Sept 2014 ID number issued at Head Office
> 6. 30 Sept 2014 ID Application updated as with the marriage section DHA Head Office
> 7. 04 Dec 2014 ID Application with paper verification section DHA Head Office
> 8. 12 Dec 2014 ID Application with postal receipt section DHA Head Office
> 9. 05 Feb 2015 ID Application with capturing section DHA Head Office
> 10. 09 Feb 2015 ID Application with checkers section DHA Head Office
> 11. Next stop printing then back to checkers section ...


Great news mrmo .
I collected my ID this morning...I didn't have the energy to do the dance lol. Home affairs does that to you.


----------



## mrmo

Bwixie said:


> Great news mrmo .
> I collected my ID this morning...I didn't have the energy to do the dance lol. Home affairs does that to you.


Lucky you  How long did it take you from where I am now.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi all 

Update on our application

25 Nov 2014 - Collected PR certificate(verified) and applied for ID's(Akasia).Received sms with ref number after an hour.
17th Dec 2014 - Applications received at Pretoria HO.My husband's sent to fingerprints section,mine reurned to Akasia because there was no office stamp.
20 Jan 2015 - Akasia resent application and was received by Pretoria HO and sent to fingerprints section
02 Feb 2015 - Husband's application done at fingerprints section,sent to a different section for ID number allocation.
My application still with fingerprints department.
10/02/2015 - My husband's ID number has been allocated.So he has to drive to Akasia to get it.So it took 9 days at this stage from the fingerprints section.His application was sent to Paper prep section yesterday.
Anyone knows what happens here?Or why it did not go through the marriage section?

Unfortunately mine is still at the fingerprints section.


----------



## Bwixie

mrmo said:


> Lucky you  How long did it take you from where I am now.


Exactly a week from the day I got the email that my ID was at the checking section, I got the email that it was now at the office of application ready for collection.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Bwixie said:


> Great news mrmo .
> I collected my ID this morning...I didn't have the energy to do the dance lol. Home affairs does that to you.


Congrats!
I know the feeling,no excitement because of the long wait!


----------



## mrmo

Bwixie said:


> Exactly a week from the day I got the email that my ID was at the checking section, I got the email that it was now at the office of application ready for collection.


:fingerscrossed: just hope its that short period for me as well. But the lady I spoke to said the checking section where my ID is at is before printing. I understand they also check after printing. Hope it will be sorted this month.


----------



## Skilled

My Application has passed the marriage section stage today and it is now with the Checkers section at DHA Head Office. Hopefully is very close now.

I had to push it through marriage section.


----------



## Skilled

mrmo said:


> :fingerscrossed: just hope its that short period for me as well. But the lady I spoke to said the checking section where my ID is at is before printing. I understand they also check after printing. Hope it will be sorted this month.


We are on the same boat now, but i have to say I am not going to let them work at their own pace. I will continue making noise until I get my ID.


----------



## Skilled

17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section
11 - 02 - 2015 - after a spirited follow-up it is now back from marriage section now with checkers department (still waiting)


----------



## Skilled

And the actual log got on following up with marriage section.. This is for those who wants to know what happens before or after what  It's very worrying that the actual work began in October when in actual fact i submitted in March. It shows that they sleep on our applications

ID TRACK AND TRACE SYSTEM TAT**
ENQUIRY ON ACTIONS PER APPLICATION TAT*****
==============================================================================
BARCODE : 000******** ID-NUMBER: 8************
SURNAME : ****** ESTIMATE DAYS: 0 
FORENAMES : ******** 
ACT DESCRIPTION DATE TIME USER 
---- ----------------------------------------------- --------- ------- -------
*
*
*
70 APPLIC DISPATCHED TO FIRST-ISSUE 20141023 143518 YBC852 
71 APPLIC RECEIVED AT FIRST ISSUE 20141030 103016 YBC289 
30 DISPATCHED TO DATA CAPTURING 20141104 080243 YBC289 
31 APPLIC RECEIVED AT DATA CAPTURING 20141104 080445 YBC289 
110 ID NUMBER COUPLED WITH BARCODE AT DATA 20141104 094705 YBE088 
163 DISPATCH APPLIC TO PAPER PREP 20141106 082908 YBC312 
164 RECEIVE APPLIC AT PAPER PREP 20141107 082924 YBD676 
22 APPLIC SENT TO MARRIAGES 20141107 083616 YBD676 
23 APPLIC RECEIVED AT MARRIAGES 20141107 103113 YBD380


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Thanks Skilled!


----------



## GI Coastie

Thank you Skilled,
Mine is at data capture right now and your post really helped with knowing what is the next step. I'm hoping marriage section goes quick as my wife (SA Citizen) has already registered our marriage when she changed her name on her ID.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Guys,just to share our home loan application after we got our PR,awaiting ID outcome.

We applied for a home loan,80% was approved with work permits by ABSA. Standard bank stuck to 50%,the other banks we didn't even try because we knew they would either decline or give 50%.
We then moved all our cheque accounts to ABSA after being told that they consider all residents the same,one's credit profile counts.
Our perm res came out in Nov last year,we then saw a house we liked for 1.7mil and reapplied.Both banks came back with 50% approval,irrespective of our changed status.
Then i posted complaints on hello peter last week,both banks replied and agreed to re work on the application.Standard bank came back to us on Friday approving 90%ltv,with 10% deposit at 9.95% interest.Absa is still working on it.
So all is possible if one does not give up!


----------



## Skilled

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Guys,just to share our home loan application after we got our PR,awaiting ID outcome.
> 
> We applied for a home loan,80% was approved with work permits by ABSA. Standard bank stuck to 50%,the other banks we didn't even try because we knew they would either decline or give 50%.
> We then moved all our cheque accounts to ABSA after being told that they consider all residents the same,one's credit profile counts.
> Our perm res came out in Nov last year,we then saw a house we liked for 1.7mil and reapplied.Both banks came back with 50% approval,irrespective of our changed status.
> Then i posted complaints on hello peter last week,both banks replied and agreed to re work on the application.Standard bank came back to us on Friday approving 90%ltv,with 10% deposit at 9.95% interest.Absa is still working on it.
> So all is possible if one does not give up!


Standard bank has a good deal there.. but it is interesting that I went into the bank and they told me you need an ID. I will try again. 


Buying a 1.7million house?  Nkandla?


----------



## mrmo

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Guys,just to share our home loan application after we got our PR,awaiting ID outcome.
> 
> We applied for a home loan,80% was approved with work permits by ABSA. Standard bank stuck to 50%,the other banks we didn't even try because we knew they would either decline or give 50%.
> We then moved all our cheque accounts to ABSA after being told that they consider all residents the same,one's credit profile counts.
> Our perm res came out in Nov last year,we then saw a house we liked for 1.7mil and reapplied.Both banks came back with 50% approval,irrespective of our changed status.
> Then i posted complaints on hello peter last week,both banks replied and agreed to re work on the application.Standard bank came back to us on Friday approving 90%ltv,with 10% deposit at 9.95% interest.Absa is still working on it.
> So all is possible if one does not give up!


Congrads


----------



## Skilled

Update

17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section
11 - 02 - 2015 - back from marriage section now with paper verif (not checkers dpt seemingly)
15 - 02 - 2015 - posted to HANIS (yeah ..on Sunday.. that is what I am told)
16 - 02 - 2015 - Received at HANIS department (though i already have an ID number)
_waiting..._

I would like to say this is really confusing. Hanis is for fingerprints and I have been there twice now. On the second occasion I got assigned an ID number. Now the third time is for what? I asked the call centre agent about it. She says they verify your details (fingerprints, ID number) if there are no duplicates and so. She says it takes 5 days. Tomorrow, I am taking my noise to Hanis department. Got the numbers already. They shall remember me. I have to say the way I introduce myself to these Home Affairs officials, it leaves them panicking, thinking the minister will show up the next day. What can one do, surely? March 2014.. Two weeks from now..its March 2015.


----------



## mrmo

:eyebrows::cheer2: Finally


----------



## mrmo

1. 11 Jan 2014 ID Application submitted
2. Jan 2014 - Aug 2014 - 8months of patiently waiting for PR verification
3. 29 Aug 2014 YEPPPIE MIRACLE !!! Application finally captured.
4. 15 Sept 2014 Application with fingerprints section of DHA
5. 25 Sept 2014 ID number issued at Head Office
6. 30 Sept 2014 ID Application updated as with the marriage section DHA Head Office
7. 04 Dec 2014 ID Application with paper verification section DHA Head Office
8. 12 Dec 2014 ID Application with postal receipt section DHA Head Office
9. 05 Feb 2015 ID Application with capturing section DHA Head Office
10. 09 Feb 2015 ID Application with checkers section DHA Head Office
11. 17 Feb 2015 ID Book sent to office of application 

Wait for SMS from office of application but they said I can still go check directly by Sat if no sms comes.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Skilled said:


> Update
> 
> 17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
> 25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
> 09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
> 15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
> 07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
> 25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
> 15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
> 23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
> 04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
> 07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section
> 11 - 02 - 2015 - back from marriage section now with paper verif (not checkers dpt seemingly)
> 15 - 02 - 2015 - posted to HANIS (yeah ..on Sunday.. that is what I am told)
> 16 - 02 - 2015 - Received at HANIS department (though i already have an ID number)
> _waiting..._
> 
> I would like to say this is really confusing. Hanis is for fingerprints and I have been there twice now. On the second occasion I got assigned an ID number. Now the third time is for what? I asked the call centre agent about it. She says they verify your details (fingerprints, ID number) if there are no duplicates and so. She says it takes 5 days. Tomorrow, I am taking my noise to Hanis department. Got the numbers already. They shall remember me. I have to say the way I introduce myself to these Home Affairs officials, it leaves them panicking, thinking the minister will show up the next day. What can one do, surely? March 2014.. Two weeks from now..its March 2015.


Crazy!


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

mrmo said:


> 1. 11 Jan 2014 ID Application submitted
> 2. Jan 2014 - Aug 2014 - 8months of patiently waiting for PR verification
> 3. 29 Aug 2014 YEPPPIE MIRACLE !!! Application finally captured.
> 4. 15 Sept 2014 Application with fingerprints section of DHA
> 5. 25 Sept 2014 ID number issued at Head Office
> 6. 30 Sept 2014 ID Application updated as with the marriage section DHA Head Office
> 7. 04 Dec 2014 ID Application with paper verification section DHA Head Office
> 8. 12 Dec 2014 ID Application with postal receipt section DHA Head Office
> 9. 05 Feb 2015 ID Application with capturing section DHA Head Office
> 10. 09 Feb 2015 ID Application with checkers section DHA Head Office
> 11. 17 Feb 2015 ID Book sent to office of application
> 
> Wait for SMS from office of application but they said I can still go check directly by Sat if no sms comes.


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bwixie

mrmo said:


> 1. 11 Jan 2014 ID Application submitted
> 2. Jan 2014 - Aug 2014 - 8months of patiently waiting for PR verification
> 3. 29 Aug 2014 YEPPPIE MIRACLE !!! Application finally captured.
> 4. 15 Sept 2014 Application with fingerprints section of DHA
> 5. 25 Sept 2014 ID number issued at Head Office
> 6. 30 Sept 2014 ID Application updated as with the marriage section DHA Head Office
> 7. 04 Dec 2014 ID Application with paper verification section DHA Head Office
> 8. 12 Dec 2014 ID Application with postal receipt section DHA Head Office
> 9. 05 Feb 2015 ID Application with capturing section DHA Head Office
> 10. 09 Feb 2015 ID Application with checkers section DHA Head Office
> 11. 17 Feb 2015 ID Book sent to office of application
> 
> Wait for SMS from office of application but they said I can still go check directly by Sat if no sms comes.


congrats mrmo


----------



## Skilled

Congrats, mrmo. It gives some of us hope.


----------



## Skilled

The sms service responded to my previous queries.. but it's showing technical errors. Looks like they are bringing up their system..

It's up and running now..


----------



## KGM

Thank you Skilled. Just enquired and the sms feedback is "stage 3 of 4 id being printed" Doubt this is reliable since call centre told me earlier today that my application was received at Data on 10 Feb and is awaiting capturing and ID no allocation. Which is which here? My wife has since been given id no but sms enquiry returns technical error using both new id no and app ref no.


----------



## Skilled

Probably they are indeed printing your ID book but without an ID number Just kidding.

Call them tomorrow, they may have action'd you application this afternoon. Update us on that because we are on the same boat.


----------



## KGM

Lol skilled - id book with no number and possibly wrong photo! For once I believe the call centre agent. No ways I could have been allocated an ID no and have marriage verified all in a day's work. Sms system is definitely on something strong.


----------



## Skilled

If you want to find out if you are indeed married and the marriage section is not needed now SMS your wife's ID number to 32551. Precede it with letter "M" then space, then the ID number.

If it says single, the marriage section and it's crazy people are indeed waiting for you.

if it says married (and hopefully to you ), then I think the system is right. I have a feeling the system is right one way or the other. You will find out.


----------



## KGM

Thx skilled for the tip. Unfortunately it returned single for my wife proving beyond doubt that the long march continues!


----------



## HB in Jozi

Hi Bwixie and mrmo.

Congratulations. What a marathon! I think it pays to never give up.

Thanks Skilled for the layout on the progress of your application from DHA. After first issue, I wasn’t allocated an ID Number. On Wednesday 17th Feb 2015 my application went to “Data capturing”. From your outlay I saw that it is possible. Hopefully next step is allocation of ID Number.

My little advice again to anyone wanting to use the presidential hotline: call 17737 first so that you are allocated a case number. You can use any Telkom landline in your office (toll free) or any Telkom booth in the mall or even on the street. After this send them an email (as follow up – if you feel it’s necessary) and do not forget to quote your case number. I know that sometimes they receive so many calls and you’re advised to send an email. But in this case, hang up and try calling after a few hours until you get through. The idea here is to get a case number as opposed to sending an email first and waiting for a reply from them. After being allocated this case number, be assured that someone will follow up your case and give you feedback, may be after a week or two.

GOODLUCK everyone.


----------



## zizebra

congrats in order


----------



## zizebra

Skilled said:


> Standard bank has a good deal there.. but it is interesting that I went into the bank and they told me you need an ID. I will try again.
> 
> 
> Buying a 1.7million house?  Nkandla?


i couldnt agree more
lane: ru is here


----------



## zizebra

1. 7 Jan 2014 ID Application submitted
2. 21 Oct 2014 -Application re submitted, patiently waited for PR verification
3. 21 October 2014 Application finally captured.
4. 19 January 2015 Application with fingerprints section of DHA
5. 09 February 2015 ID number issued at Head Office
6. 20 February 2015 ID Application updated as with the marriage section DHA Head Office

and the struggle continues....


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Thanks for the update,phoned today and was told that mine has passed the fingerprints section and now at first issue.
It seems your ID number was issued round about the same time as my hubby's but his last update was the 10th with paper prep n yours now already at marriage section.I just wonder how the system works.
Will check again next week.


----------



## Skilled

After ID number allocation and Paper Prep the application will go to the marriage section only if you are married and it's your first issue. That is what happened to mine.

I have to say sometimes the applications go through different stages. Last week i was told my application was at Hanis section and now today i was told the last update was 20/02/2015 and was dispatched to Data capturing... This is despite the fact that I have the ID number and my finger prints were captured. I have also passed through marriage section. 

The call centre sometimes is confusing. Is the SMS service still working? Can't seem to get an responses.


----------



## zizebra

I recall some dude said SMS was working yesterday. Havent tested it myself


----------



## Skilled

17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section
11 - 02 - 2015 - back from marriage section now with paper verif (not checkers dpt seemingly)
15 - 02 - 2015 - posted to HANIS (yeah ..on Sunday.. that is what I am told)
16 - 02 - 2015 - Received at HANIS department (though i already have an ID number)
20 - 02 - 2015 - Dispatched to Data Capturing..


----------



## Skilled

17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section
11 - 02 - 2015 - back from marriage section now with paper verif (not checkers dpt seemingly)
15 - 02 - 2015 - posted to HANIS (yeah ..on Sunday.. that is what I am told)
16 - 02 - 2015 - Received at HANIS department (though i already have an ID number)
20 - 02 - 2015 - Dispatched to Data Capturing.. 
24 - 02 - 2015 - Application with the Checkers department now...


----------



## SliqRick

SMS function still not working


----------



## SliqRick

An update:

3 January 2014 - applied for*PR*@ Akasia
27 August 2014 -*PR*out and collected
8 September 2014 - Applied for ID @ Akasia
19 December 2014 - DHA acknowledges receipt of ID Application & issues ref # (same as the number on my receipt)
9 Feb 2015 - ID application now at finger print section
23 Feb 2015 - ID application now at "first issue"


----------



## Skilled

17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section
11 - 02 - 2015 - back from marriage section now with paper verif (not checkers dpt seemingly)
15 - 02 - 2015 - posted to HANIS (yeah ..on Sunday.. that is what I am told)
16 - 02 - 2015 - Received at HANIS department (though i already have an ID number)
20 - 02 - 2015 - Dispatched to Data Capturing..
24 - 02 - 2015 - Application with the Checkers department now... 
25 - 02 - 2015 - ID Document being printed at Head office Pretoria


----------



## KGM

Skilled said:


> 17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
> 25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
> 09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
> 15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
> 07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
> 25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
> 15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
> 23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
> 04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
> 07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section
> 11 - 02 - 2015 - back from marriage section now with paper verif (not checkers dpt seemingly)
> 15 - 02 - 2015 - posted to HANIS (yeah ..on Sunday.. that is what I am told)
> 16 - 02 - 2015 - Received at HANIS department (though i already have an ID number)
> 20 - 02 - 2015 - Dispatched to Data Capturing..
> 24 - 02 - 2015 - Application with the Checkers department now...
> 25 - 02 - 2015 - ID Document being printed at Head office Pretoria


@Skilled I see you holding the barcoded greenbook as early as 12 noon Frid. See after all the wait was worth it!


----------



## joe117

But waiting for an ID for 12 months is way tooooo long


----------



## Skilled

KGM said:


> @Skilled I see you holding the barcoded greenbook as early as 12 noon Frid. See after all the wait was worth it!


LOL. I think next week Friday. The wait is just too long for an ID document. Did you follow up on yours?


----------



## KGM

Skilled said:


> LOL. I think next week Friday. The wait is just too long for an ID document. Did you follow up on yours?


@Skilled, yes I now have a true status. The SMS status gave false hope (Printing at H/O stage 3 of 4). 

Verified status is:
Wife: Marriage section
Me: Just a step behind - Paper handling section. Will go to marriage anytime this week.

Call centre gave usual rhetoric of still within acceptable timeframes but committed that our applications will be out of marriage section by 30 May, not exactly what we wanted to hear but what can one do?

Keep us posted on yours Skilled, you will be surely missed on this thread once you jump to the Citizenship one!


----------



## HB in Jozi

Hi everybody. Smiles allover I guess…….ID numbers are generated, ID books are issued etc. Very interesting month of February, many will say. Have you read stories in Daily Sun (almost on a daily basis) where people are captured on the system as MALE when actually they’re FEMALE or the other way round. 

My liitle advice on how to check (if your ID number is out) that DHA did not make this unthinkable error . 

After the six digits for your date of birth. IF you’re MALE see that the next digit (7th digit) is either 5 or 6 or 7 or 8 or 9. IF you’re FEMALE the 7th digit should be any digit below 5. IF this is not the case for you, please make it fast to your office of application for rectification. Then later in life you do not have to run around to have this rectified…..Yeah, South Africans take months or years to have this rectified. It could take you even longer.
GOOD LUCK everybody.


----------



## tech001

Update.

ID number assigned. I went to the office of application where they gave me the number. The waiting continues.


----------



## MsBeatz

Hi everyone,

I see congratulations are in order for you Mrmo, Bwixie and Skilled . Great stuff!

So i had resolved to leave home affairs alone for the greater part of this quarter. Today I decided to make a turn at dha and see how things are going with my application. Turns out, things are looking up!

Update:
17 Nov - Submitted ID application (sms received while still at the counter)
26 Nov - Application received at Hanis for fingerprinting
30 Jan - Application sent to first issue
17 Feb - Application sent to data capturing 
23 Feb - ID number coupled with barcode
26 Feb - Received at Hanis for Data capturing 

The lady I spoke to reckons I should expect to receive the sms in the next few days, or else I should call next week to see if they haven't received it. I forgot to ask for my id number - but i really don't mind waiting until i get the document.

I guess wonders never cease hey!

Holding thumbs for all of you...


----------



## MrBoston

*Marriage section?*

MsBeatz your application didnt go through marriage section? Under which permit did you apply? And are you married?


----------



## Skilled

17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section
11 - 02 - 2015 - back from marriage section now with paper verif (not checkers dpt seemingly)
15 - 02 - 2015 - posted to HANIS (yeah ..on Sunday.. that is what I am told)
16 - 02 - 2015 - Received at HANIS department (though i already have an ID number)
20 - 02 - 2015 - Dispatched to Data Capturing..
24 - 02 - 2015 - Application with the Checkers department now... 
25 - 02 - 2015 - ID Document being printed at Head office Pretoria
02 - 03 - 2015 - ID Document printed and with checkers department


----------



## KGM

MrBoston said:


> MsBeatz your application didnt go through marriage section? Under which permit did you apply? And are you married?


Correct, I was told all applications go via the 3 mth marriage section bottleneck to check if applicant truly married or truly not married as they claim.

Mine has been sitting under "Dispatched to Paper Prep" since 20 Feb, wonder how far apart the processing chambers are to take so long from one to the next!


----------



## MsBeatz

MrBoston said:


> MsBeatz your application didnt go through marriage section? Under which permit did you apply? And are you married?


Hi MrBoston,

I applied under section 26(a). I'm not married.
No, my application didn't go through the marriage section.
Double-checked with the contact center today and apparently, your application skips the marriage section if you're single. I certainly hope that's right. :fingerscrossed:

My application is still with Hanis for fingerprint capturing (you'd think they'd have done that the first time round :juggle: ) They told me that the next steps are checking and printing


----------



## Skilled

A friend of mine has his ID document printed and it didn't go to marriage because he is not married "technically" 

Wow, he just called me and it has been dispatched to his office of application. He applied in May 2014


----------



## MsBeatz

Hahaha - technically single. That's quite funny.

It's good to get some confirmation. Thanks for that


----------



## KGM

Skilled said:


> A friend of mine has his ID document printed and it didn't go to marriage because he is not married "technically"
> 
> Wow, he just called me and it has been dispatched to his office of application. He applied in May 2014


DHA makes you regret "Why did I get married?" as in the movie!


----------



## Skilled

17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section
11 - 02 - 2015 - back from marriage section now with paper verif (not checkers dpt seemingly)
15 - 02 - 2015 - posted to HANIS (yeah ..on Sunday.. that is what I am told)
16 - 02 - 2015 - Received at HANIS department (though i already have an ID number)
20 - 02 - 2015 - Dispatched to Data Capturing..
24 - 02 - 2015 - Application with the Checkers department now... 
25 - 02 - 2015 - ID Document being printed at Head office Pretoria
02 - 03 - 2015 - ID Document printed and with checkers department
03 - 03 - 2015 - ID Document finalized and sent to office application (said should wait for an SMS)


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Wow Skilled!Congrats!


----------



## KGM

Skilled said:


> 17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
> 25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
> 09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
> 15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
> 07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
> 25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
> 15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
> 23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
> 04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
> 07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section
> 11 - 02 - 2015 - back from marriage section now with paper verif (not checkers dpt seemingly)
> 15 - 02 - 2015 - posted to HANIS (yeah ..on Sunday.. that is what I am told)
> 16 - 02 - 2015 - Received at HANIS department (though i already have an ID number)
> 20 - 02 - 2015 - Dispatched to Data Capturing..
> 24 - 02 - 2015 - Application with the Checkers department now...
> 25 - 02 - 2015 - ID Document being printed at Head office Pretoria
> 02 - 03 - 2015 - ID Document printed and with checkers department
> 03 - 03 - 2015 - ID Document finalized and sent to office application (said should wait for an SMS)


Congratulations are in order Skilled. Give DHA a Bells! This gives us lots of much needed hope.


----------



## MsBeatz

Congratulations Skilled! What an awesome way to end the day


----------



## tech001

Congraturations Skilled!!!


----------



## Bwixie

:lol::lol:


KGM said:


> DHA makes you regret "Why did I get married?" as in the movie!


----------



## Bwixie

MsBeatz said:


> Hahaha - technically single. That's quite funny.
> 
> It's good to get some confirmation. Thanks for that


mine didn't go to marriage section either....technically single :lol::lol:


----------



## irishexpat

So, PR collected January somethingth, applied for ID January 8
Number has been issued and it's now at marriage .
Applied at Randburg if it makes a difference, but it seems someone currently has their arse in gear.


----------



## Skilled

For a complete epic journey. Here it is.

17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section
11 - 02 - 2015 - back from marriage section now with paper verif (not checkers dpt seemingly)
15 - 02 - 2015 - posted to HANIS (yeah ..on Sunday.. that is what I am told)
16 - 02 - 2015 - Received at HANIS department (though i already have an ID number)
20 - 02 - 2015 - Dispatched to Data Capturing..
24 - 02 - 2015 - Application with the Checkers department now...
25 - 02 - 2015 - ID Document being printed at Head office Pretoria
02 - 03 - 2015 - ID Document printed and with checkers department
03 - 03 - 2015 - ID Document finalized and sent to office application (said should wait for an SMS)
06 - 03 - 2015 - ID Book for SKILLED is ready for collection at office of application 
07 - 03 - 2015 - Collected


----------



## KGM

Skilled you have Gold in your hands! Congrats once again. Dont forget one liner courtesy emails to the presidency, public prorector, minister and his pa who all made it happen for u! Any email contacts at marriages? Am a few days into the 3 mths marriages queue.


----------



## KGM

Ruvimbo M has gone quiet. Did you come right with your home loan without ID? Was at Standard bank armed with my ID no yesterday and still my prestidge banker insists that I wait for phyisical id book to be issued b4 we can start the home conversation


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Congrats Skilled!!!Im so happy for you!!!


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi KGM,we got a better rate from ABSA,used Stand bank offer to motivate,so got 90 percent @9.4 percent interest rate.So we chose ABSA but they took long,only finalized quote end of Feb.
The consultants we used insisted on 50 percent aswell(both Absa and Standard bank),we got 50 percent approval from both then i complained on Hello peter.Thats when they took action.Stand bank was quick to approve at 90per,Absa came bek with 80per,we told them about standard's offer,and that we will move our accounts there if they don't reconsider, that's when we got 90 percent @ 9.40.
Just apply and push afterwards.


----------



## KGM

Hi Ruvimbo. Thanks 4 the detailed response and recommendation. I will go back to the bank and just apply. I know this route with automatically cap me at 50% which our dear Hellopeter can easily take 40 notches up to 90%. Congrats things are going your way. And what are your findings so far on expediting things in marriages section?


----------



## zizebra

Hoping to try that too. Could not try this before because the bank was adamant that I did not have permanent residence. Hope this time around they will understand


----------



## tech001

Skilled said:


> For a complete epic journey. Here it is.
> 
> 17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
> 25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
> 09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
> 15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
> 07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
> 25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
> 15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
> 23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
> 04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
> 07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section
> 11 - 02 - 2015 - back from marriage section now with paper verif (not checkers dpt seemingly)
> 15 - 02 - 2015 - posted to HANIS (yeah ..on Sunday.. that is what I am told)
> 16 - 02 - 2015 - Received at HANIS department (though i already have an ID number)
> 20 - 02 - 2015 - Dispatched to Data Capturing..
> 24 - 02 - 2015 - Application with the Checkers department now...
> 25 - 02 - 2015 - ID Document being printed at Head office Pretoria
> 02 - 03 - 2015 - ID Document printed and with checkers department
> 03 - 03 - 2015 - ID Document finalized and sent to office application (said should wait for an SMS)
> 06 - 03 - 2015 - ID Book for SKILLED is ready for collection at office of application
> 07 - 03 - 2015 - Collected


Congratulations Skilled!!!!!


----------



## SliqRick

Skilled said:


> For a complete epic journey. Here it is.
> 
> 17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
> 25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
> 09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
> 15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
> 07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
> 25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
> 15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
> 23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
> 04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
> 07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section
> 11 - 02 - 2015 - back from marriage section now with paper verif (not checkers dpt seemingly)
> 15 - 02 - 2015 - posted to HANIS (yeah ..on Sunday.. that is what I am told)
> 16 - 02 - 2015 - Received at HANIS department (though i already have an ID number)
> 20 - 02 - 2015 - Dispatched to Data Capturing..
> 24 - 02 - 2015 - Application with the Checkers department now...
> 25 - 02 - 2015 - ID Document being printed at Head office Pretoria
> 02 - 03 - 2015 - ID Document printed and with checkers department
> 03 - 03 - 2015 - ID Document finalized and sent to office application (said should wait for an SMS)
> 06 - 03 - 2015 - ID Book for SKILLED is ready for collection at office of application
> 07 - 03 - 2015 - Collected



This is great news! Congratulations!


----------



## zizebra

Congratutions. 

Your struggle is over. Mine continues. 
20/02/2015 Marriage section.
09/02/2015 still at marriage section.

I suppose this section of horror affairs has a lot of deadwood. Can we get whoever started fires in cape town to start one in this section and hopefully only burn deadwood.


----------



## Jujube

Just heard back from DHA that my PR is now verified (submitted mid-october) & I can go apply for an ID.

Quick questions: 
* does the birth certificate have to be recent? I have one from few years ago right now...
* does the unabridged marriage certificate need to be certified prior? or are they fine with being shown the original & a normal copy?

Many thanks.


----------



## zizebra

Jujube said:


> Just heard back from DHA that my PR is now verified (submitted mid-october) & I can go apply for an ID.
> 
> Quick questions:
> * does the birth certificate have to be recent? I have one from few years ago right now...
> * does the unabridged marriage certificate need to be certified prior? or are they fine with being shown the original & a normal copy?
> 
> Many thanks.


Not sure if I understand your question on birth certificate correctly. Do you get a new BC every few years. I submitted the one I got in 1980 when I was born.
Everything I submitted was certified.


----------



## Jujube

zizebra said:


> Not sure if I understand your question on birth certificate correctly. Do you get a new BC every few years. I submitted the one I got in 1980 when I was born.
> Everything I submitted was certified.


If I remember correctly, for my permanent residency they were asking for a birth certificate that was issued recently (not the original when you were born). I'm French & we can ask for a new certificate online at any time but it does take time (few weeks) to arrive so I would prefer using the one I already have but it is from 2011.


----------



## zizebra

I suppose you should a new one. Fynbos and legalman can advise here


----------



## vajeera

Congrats Skilled -- I too applied on March 25 2014 and got my ID in Feb 2015 .

Now for some real issue, yet again ; I recently applied for a job clarifying I am permanent resident with a SA ID - got a reply today from the HR that "we are focusing on recruiting local South African nationals" - My question is aren't we at par with the local population in terms of employment opportunities posted in public domain ?


----------



## Skilled

vajeera said:


> Congrats Skilled -- I too applied on March 25 2014 and got my ID in Feb 2015 .
> 
> Now for some real issue, yet again ; I recently applied for a job clarifying I am permanent resident with a SA ID - got a reply today from the HR that "we are focusing on recruiting local South African nationals" - My question is aren't we at par with the local population in terms of employment opportunities posted in public domain ?


Thanks. Congrats too. 

Companies differ in the way they recruit. I wouldn't mind if it's just one company doing that. That is just that company and they want Citizens only. Even with a Citizenship status that company will most likely not hire you. Try others. Good luck.


----------



## MsBeatz

vajeera said:


> Congrats Skilled -- I too applied on March 25 2014 and got my ID in Feb 2015 .
> 
> Now for some real issue, yet again ; I recently applied for a job clarifying I am permanent resident with a SA ID - got a reply today from the HR that "we are focusing on recruiting local South African nationals" - My question is aren't we at par with the local population in terms of employment opportunities posted in public domain ?


Well, having your PR status basically means that you're free to work in the country - and it's a bit easier to find work because it's less hassle for employers. 
However, as far as BEE scoring goes - PR holders are pretty much at the bottom of the totem pole. (So, strictly speaking, no we are not at par with local nationals). As long as a company is trying to boost their BEE rating through filling a particular vacancy, you'll be out of luck. 
The playing field is only level for non-EE positions.
Best of luck with your search...


----------



## MsBeatz

Hi everyone,

Just thought to share my good news  . Just received the sms that my id is ready for collection. Ecstatic!! Just hope everything's in order :fingerscrossed:

Quick run-through:
17 Nov 14 - Submitted ID application
26 Nov 14 - Application received at Hanis for fingerprinting
30 Jan 15 - Application sent to first issue
17 Feb 15 - Application sent to data capturing 
23 Feb 15 - ID number coupled with barcode
27 Feb 15 - Received at Hanis for fingerprint capturing
3 Mar 15 - Data capturing
6 Mar 15 - Application at Checkers department
12 Mar 15 - ID Printed and dispatched to office of application
16 Mar 15 - sms received. ID ready for collection


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

MsBeatz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just thought to share my good news  . Just received the sms that my id is ready for collection. Ecstatic!! Just hope everything's in order :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Quick run-through:
> 17 Nov 14 - Submitted ID application
> 26 Nov 14 - Application received at Hanis for fingerprinting
> 30 Jan 15 - Application sent to first issue
> 17 Feb 15 - Application sent to data capturing
> 23 Feb 15 - ID number coupled with barcode
> 27 Feb 15 - Received at Hanis for fingerprint capturing
> 3 Mar 15 - Data capturing
> 6 Mar 15 - Application at Checkers department
> 12 Mar 15 - ID Printed and dispatched to office of application
> 16 Mar 15 - sms received. ID ready for collection



Congrats!!!Lucky you.
Mine is now at marriage section


----------



## MsBeatz

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Congrats!!!Lucky you.
> Mine is now at marriage section


Thanks Ruvimbo.
I'm sure yours won't be much longer now. They seem to have got their act together this year.


----------



## HB in Jozi

Hi Skilled and MsBeatz congratulations.

MsBeatz, now I believe miracles can happen! 

Mine would have been ready too but somehow someone must have been sweet talking another and the application wasn't captured well at HANIS. The application was cancelled and sent back to HANIS. It has been hibernating in this section since 10 March even after receiving the ID No. at beginning of Feb. And the application hasn't been sent to office of application even if I can't be told why it was cancelled. Typical of DHA. Call centre tells me to enquire with office of application for clarity. And I am thinking it's a waste of time because whatever the call centre see is what the application office sees.

Anyone with the same experience?


----------



## MsBeatz

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi Skilled and MsBeatz congratulations.
> 
> MsBeatz, now I believe miracles can happen!
> 
> Mine would have been ready too but somehow someone must have been sweet talking another and the application wasn't captured well at HANIS. The application was cancelled and sent back to HANIS. It has been hibernating in this section since 10 March even after receiving the ID No. at beginning of Feb. And the application hasn't been sent to office of application even if I can't be told why it was cancelled. Typical of DHA. Call centre tells me to enquire with office of application for clarity. And I am thinking it's a waste of time because whatever the call centre see is what the application office sees.
> 
> Anyone with the same experience?


Thanks HB - yes, it would seem miracles do happen hey
Eish, sorry to hear about what's happened with your application. Dealing with dha can be so frustrating! 
I think u should follow up with the office of application. U might be lucky and get someone there who could give u more insight, or who'll be willing to push / inquire with Hanis on your behalf. It's worth a shot - and it might save u even more wasted time if u don't leave it too long.


----------



## Skilled

MsBeatz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just thought to share my good news  . Just received the sms that my id is ready for collection. Ecstatic!! Just hope everything's in order :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Quick run-through:
> 17 Nov 14 - Submitted ID application
> 26 Nov 14 - Application received at Hanis for fingerprinting
> 30 Jan 15 - Application sent to first issue
> 17 Feb 15 - Application sent to data capturing
> 23 Feb 15 - ID number coupled with barcode
> 27 Feb 15 - Received at Hanis for fingerprint capturing
> 3 Mar 15 - Data capturing
> 6 Mar 15 - Application at Checkers department
> 12 Mar 15 - ID Printed and dispatched to office of application
> 16 Mar 15 - sms received. ID ready for collection


Congrats and you didn't wait too long, yay!

Done and dusted with home affairs


----------



## MsBeatz

Skilled said:


> Congrats and you didn't wait too long, yay!
> 
> Done and dusted with home affairs


Thanks Skilled 

You know that's right . ...Absolute best part is no more dha!!  :heh:


----------



## HB in Jozi

MsBeatz said:


> Thanks HB - yes, it would seem miracles do happen hey
> Eish, sorry to hear about what's happened with your application. Dealing with dha can be so frustrating!
> I think u should follow up with the office of application. U might be lucky and get someone there who could give u more insight, or who'll be willing to push / inquire with Hanis on your behalf. It's worth a shot - and it might save u even more wasted time if u don't leave it too long.


Thanx MsBeatz, i'll try that on Thursday morning.


----------



## tech001

Congratulations MsBeatz

I also received my sms to say that the ID was ready for collection. I went to the office and collected. Thanx guys for all the help and encouraging messages


----------



## MrBoston

Congrats Ms Beatz. Nice to see that not all applications go through the 'Why did I get married' section


----------



## HB in Jozi

tech001 said:


> Congratulations MsBeatz
> 
> I also received my sms to say that the ID was ready for collection. I went to the office and collected. Thanx guys for all the help and encouraging messages


Cogratulations tech001


----------



## Daddy

Hi All,
I have applied for green ID on the 2nd of March at Akasia Office - with my PR certificate recently collected
Today , The call center says my application was sent to DHA Head Office on the same day- but still not captured at the Head Office. Should I have to worry with this time frame?
Thanks for advising


----------



## MsBeatz

tech001 said:


> Congratulations MsBeatz
> 
> I also received my sms to say that the ID was ready for collection. I went to the office and collected. Thanx guys for all the help and encouraging messages


Thanks tech001. Congrats to u too 
Yes, it's certainly helpful to not go it alone hey


----------



## MrBoston

*Daddy*



Daddy said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for green ID on the 2nd of March at Akasia Office - with my PR certificate recently collected
> Today , The call center says my application was sent to DHA Head Office on the same day- but still not captured at the Head Office. Should I have to worry with this time frame?
> Thanks for advising


It appears to be still within DHA time frames. Mine took about a month to be 'received' at the head office from the application submission date. So dont press the panic button yet. Best wishes


----------



## Daddy

MrBoston said:


> It appears to be still within DHA time frames. Mine took about a month to be 'received' at the head office from the application submission date. So dont press the panic button yet. Best wishes


Thanks mr Boston


----------



## ConnieJay

*Id at Postal Receipt*

Hello,
Does anyone know what happens at Postal Receipt?My Id application has been stuck there for a month.Oddly enough,my spouse and son got their Id's a month ago.I don't understand why mine is lagging behind and yet we applied on the same day ie 29/09/2014.I've been calling the call centre every week and I get told the same thing.I've emailed the HA officials who were handling our case but there's been no reply whatsoever.Home Affairs is really something else!I don't know what to do next,I guess I just have to wait patiently and keep calling.


----------



## zizebra

:frusty:its probably sitting in someones office. I had hoped to have my ID by now looks like is stuck in someone office too. Probably time to EFF to make noise on my behalf. Iam officially in 1 months + waiting for Marriage Section to wrap up my case.


1. 7 Jan 2014 ID Application submitted
2. 21 Oct 2014 -Application re submitted, patiently waited for PR verification
3. 21 October 2014 Application finally captured.
4. 19 January 2015 Application with fingerprints section of DHA
5. 09 February 2015 ID number issued at Head Office
6. 20 February 2015 ID Application updated as with the marriage section DHA Head Office
7. 25 march 2015 Marriage Section still processing

cannot keep my :fingerscrossed: now 

:frusty:


----------



## HB in Jozi

Hi everybody. Looks like applications have hit that brick wall again. DHA officials must be on another go slow. February seemed to be on a cruise but March is on a snail's pace. Desperate for some good news from anywhere, I have emailed almost every office in DHA but no response yet. ID still stuck at HANIS, and it's there for the third time. Anyone with some advice?


----------



## Daddy

Youpi- application received at head office fingerprints section

Thanks again


----------



## KGM

My application and wife's have been at Marriage section since 20 Feb and 03 March. Call centre says the applications will be paired at marriage section and earliest they can move to next process is 20 May. Long walk to freedom!


----------



## zizebra

So mine will never move then. Mine can't be paired because my wife has not as applied yet


----------



## HB in Jozi

Hi everybody. Things are beginning to change. Reply after sending ID [13 digit ID number] to 32551 reads: "ID document is being printed at Head office Pretoria (Step 3 of 4)". I guess my running around paid off even though I never received a reply from all the people I emailed, including the minister himself. But on Friday last week I was told HANIS had sent it to data capturing on Wed 25-03-2015. 

I am beginning to feel that I will have the ID book not exceeding 2 weeks from now.


----------



## Time Running Out

There is light at the end of the tunnel Ssebo, all the best.


----------



## HB in Jozi

Time Running Out said:


> There is light at the end of the tunnel Ssebo, all the best.



You guessed right. I am a Ssebo or feels like one after DHA belittling me to that extent.


----------



## zizebra

I think its also possible that it's happening because someone just decided to reduce the size of pile on their desk.


----------



## HB in Jozi

zizebra said:


> I think its also possible that it's happening because someone just decided to reduce the size of pile on their desk.


You're right. With DHA everything is possible


----------



## HB in Jozi

Good day everyone. My ID book has been printed and is now with checkers before they finalise and despatch it. Only these two steps are left according to the response I have just received from the minister's office.


----------



## HB in Jozi

Hi everyone my ID book was sent to the Johannesburg office on Thursday 09-04-2015 but still no ID book in sight. How long does one wait for the sms?


----------



## mrmo

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi everyone my ID book was sent to the Johannesburg office on Thursday 09-04-2015 but still no ID book in sight. How long does one wait for the sms?


Hi Jozi, Congratulations!!  Just less than a week. Mine too was sent to Harrison Str from PTA. They said it was sent on the 17 Feb 2015 got the SMS on the 19th and I collected it the next Sat 21 Feb 2015.


----------



## HB in Jozi

Hi everyone. I got my green ID book yesterday. I got the sms same time I was waiting in the queue. Hopefully we meet again on the other side of _citizenship headaches_. Your advice has been priceless. Keep helping others. I guess this is the time to say Good bye and Good luck.


----------



## joe117

Congrats..how many months did it take for you to get your ID from the day you submitted the ID application?


----------



## HB in Jozi

mrmo said:


> Hi Jozi, Congratulations!!  Just less than a week. Mine too was sent to Harrison Str from PTA. They said it was sent on the 17 Feb 2015 got the SMS on the 19th and I collected it the next Sat 21 Feb 2015.


Thanks mrmo. I got my ID book yesterday.


----------



## HB in Jozi

joe117 said:


> Congrats..how many months did it take for you to get your ID from the day you submitted the ID application?


Thanks Joe. It took exactly 7 months from Sept 16 2014. I should have got it a month ago but in mid March the application was cancelled and then reinstated after 2 weeks.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

HB in Jozi said:


> Thanks Joe. It took exactly 7 months from Sept 16 2014. I should have got it a month ago but in mid March the application was cancelled and then reinstated after 2 weeks.


Congrats HB,
Would like to know if yours went through the marriage section?because our applications are stuck there.


----------



## HB in Jozi

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Congrats HB,
> Would like to know if yours went through the marriage section?because our applications are stuck there.


Thanks. My application didn't go to the marriage section


----------



## zizebra

called HA yesterday and found that mine is still stuck at the marriage section. its been there close to 2 months now.


----------



## attuu

How long does it take from the application was registered in the marriage section to finalize it ?


----------



## tapsmatenga

Hie all

Its 10 months now and my permanent residence hasnt been verified yet. 
I think court action is the best but i do not know hoe to do it


----------



## tapsmatenga

Skilled said:


> For a complete epic journey. Here it is.
> 
> 17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
> 25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
> 09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
> 15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
> 07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
> 25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
> 15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
> 23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
> 04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
> 07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section
> 11 - 02 - 2015 - back from marriage section now with paper verif (not checkers dpt seemingly)
> 15 - 02 - 2015 - posted to HANIS (yeah ..on Sunday.. that is what I am told)
> 16 - 02 - 2015 - Received at HANIS department (though i already have an ID number)
> 20 - 02 - 2015 - Dispatched to Data Capturing..
> 24 - 02 - 2015 - Application with the Checkers department now...
> 25 - 02 - 2015 - ID Document being printed at Head office Pretoria
> 02 - 03 - 2015 - ID Document printed and with checkers department
> 03 - 03 - 2015 - ID Document finalized and sent to office application (said should wait for an SMS)
> 06 - 03 - 2015 - ID Book for SKILLED is ready for collection at office of application
> 07 - 03 - 2015 - Collected


congrads


----------



## joe117

Hi Taps,

That does not sound normal at all.You need to take action now or else 2 years will pass by without anything happening.A court action will be expensive as you have to go through a lawyer. Ever thought of resubmitting your application through another Home Affairs office? Besides this is just verification of PR stage only.


----------



## tapsmatenga

joe117 said:


> Hi Taps,
> 
> That does not sound normal at all.You need to take action now or else 2 years will pass by without anything happening.A court action will be expensive as you have to go through a lawyer. Ever thought of resubmitting your application through another Home Affairs office? Besides this is just verification of PR stage only.


thanx for the advice. i think i have to request them to re-fax the PR for verification. i called home affairs and ey gave me the email of the person who deals with the verifications


----------



## SliqRick

Another update:

3 January 2014 - applied for*PR*@ Akasia
27 August 2014 -*PR*out and collected
8 September 2014 - Applied for ID @ Akasia
19 December 2014 - DHA acknowledges receipt of ID Application & issues ref # (same as the number on my receipt)
9 Feb 2015 - ID application now at finger print section
23 Feb 2015 - ID application now at "first issue"
12 March 2015 - ID number issued
16 March 2015 - ID sent to printing section
23 March 2015 - ID sent to Hanis for finger print capturing
9 April 2015 - finger prints captured
10 April 2015 - ID sent to checkers department
16 April 2015 - ID sent to office of application (now waiting for the all important SMS)


----------



## DumisaniBYO

SliqRick said:


> Another update:
> 
> 3 January 2014 - applied for*PR*@ Akasia
> 27 August 2014 -*PR*out and collected
> 8 September 2014 - Applied for ID @ Akasia
> 19 December 2014 - DHA acknowledges receipt of ID Application & issues ref # (same as the number on my receipt)
> 9 Feb 2015 - ID application now at finger print section
> 23 Feb 2015 - ID application now at "first issue"
> 12 March 2015 - ID number issued
> 16 March 2015 - ID sent to printing section
> 23 March 2015 - ID sent to Hanis for finger print capturing
> 9 April 2015 - finger prints captured
> 10 April 2015 - ID sent to checkers department
> 16 April 2015 - ID sent to office of application (now waiting for the all important SMS)


Wow congrats about 15 months for both documents that great especially dealing with DHA............................


----------



## SliqRick

3 January 2014 - applied for*PR*@ Akasia
27 August 2014 -*PR*out and collected
8 September 2014 - Applied for ID @ Akasia
19 December 2014 - DHA acknowledges receipt of ID Application & issues ref # (same as the number on my receipt)
9 Feb 2015 - ID application now at finger print section
23 Feb 2015 - ID application now at "first issue"
12 March 2015 - ID number issued
16 March 2015 - ID sent to printing section
23 March 2015 - ID sent to Hanis for finger print capturing
9 April 2015 - finger prints captured
10 April 2015 - ID sent to checkers department
16 April 2015 - ID sent to office of application
17 April 2015 - ID received at office of application (still no SMS though)

will collect tomorrow 

I am extremely relieved!


----------



## joe117

hi Sliqrick,

Are you not married? Your ID seems to have jumped the marriage section which on average takes at least 3 months before moving to the next stage.


----------



## SliqRick

joe117 said:


> hi Sliqrick,
> 
> Are you not married? Your ID seems to have jumped the marriage section which on average takes at least 3 months before moving to the next stage.


No, I am not married...(yet)


----------



## SliqRick

The end of the journey:

3 January 2014 - applied for PR @ Akasia
27 August 2014 - PR out and collected
8 September 2014 - Applied for ID @ Akasia
19 December 2014 - DHA acknowledges receipt of ID Application & issues ref # (same as the number on my receipt)
9 Feb 2015 - ID application now at finger print section
23 Feb 2015 - ID application now at "first issue"
12 March 2015 - ID number issued
16 March 2015 - ID sent to printing section
23 March 2015 - ID sent to Hanis for finger print capturing
9 April 2015 - finger prints captured
10 April 2015 - ID sent to checkers department
16 April 2015 - ID sent to office of application
17 April 2015 - ID received at office of application
21 April 2015 - ID collected


----------



## KGM

I asked why ID application takes over 3mths in marriage section and the answer was "Yr embassies tend to take long in addressing DHA requests for foreign marriage authentication" Am 2 mths in this sec and still counting!


----------



## Smokey_sa

KGM said:


> I asked why ID application takes over 3mths in marriage section and the answer was "Yr embassies tend to take long in addressing DHA requests for foreign marriage authentication" Am 2 mths in this sec and still counting!


Same here and it's sad to see that we need to wait that long. 
I married overseas 20 years ago and my wife has also received her PR, so it's is quite obvious that this is not a marriage of convinience.

Still have to wait for the marriage section and that while I am desperate to buy a house... very frustrating...


----------



## KGM

What a joke! My wife's ID application was dispatched to marriages on 20 Feb....Then a black hole...It was only received at marriages on 11 May and now we have just started the 3 months marriages section cycle time


----------



## tapsmatenga

KGM said:


> What a joke! My wife's ID application was dispatched to marriages on 20 Feb....Then a black hole...It was only received at marriages on 11 May and now we have just started the 3 months marriages section cycle time


its been a year now because my PR hasnt been verified yet


----------



## joe117

Hi Taps,

Looks like your application has been lost in the system.I have given you some advice on the way forward before.I think it is time you looked at your options.


----------



## tapsmatenga

joe117 said:


> Hi Taps,
> 
> Looks like your application has been lost in the system.I have given you some advice on the way forward before.I think it is time you looked at your options.


Hie Joe

I asked them to re-fax the PR. But im giving it abt 3 months then i will consider applying at another office.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi guys

We applied for our Id's in November,my husband's application was sent to marriage on 17 Feb 2015 and mine on 20 March 2015.Yesterday i phoned to check the progress and was told that both applications were received at marriage section on 11 May 2015.
How can this be possible?
Were the applications held up in the post?Or it means they have started working on the applications on the 11th.

Has any1 experienced this?


----------



## KGM

Hi Ruvimbo
We are in exact same situation and share same 11 May. I queried the long delay in reaching marriages but was lectured on 6 mths processing time counted from date application reaches headoffice. I would like to believe processing in marriages has now started. They deliberately acknowledge receipt late to window dress their service level measures and give impression there is no backlog and no crisis!


----------



## joe117

I followed up on my ID application today and also got a similar response..'we are still processing your ID application which was received at the marriage section on the 11th of May'.
Apparently it was sent to the marriage section on the 18th of March!


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Something is not right,all applications received on the same date!!!!!!
We will have to wait and see how it turns out.


----------



## zizebra

KGM said:


> Hi Ruvimbo
> We are in exact same situation and share same 11 May. I queried the long delay in reaching marriages but was lectured on 6 mths processing time counted from date application reaches headoffice. I would like to believe processing in marriages has now started. They deliberately acknowledge receipt late to window dress their service level measures and give impression there is no backlog and no crisis!


I laughed today because, I have been waiting for a long time and today I was told that my documents have been received today at marriage section. The last update was 20 Feb. When I asked why the document took 3 months to move to the next department, the guy mentioned that they sent for verification to my home country. As much as I want to believe that, I think I am running out steam. I am seriously considering relocating. Rand has lost a lot of value, conditions are deteriorating, and iam still begging to get an ID.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

This is a bunch of bull,if you call again tomorrow you will be told a diff story.I suggest you (Zizebra) give it 9 months.
Our friends applied in July last year and got theirs last month,so it took 9 months.


----------



## Portak

zizebra said:


> I laughed today because, I have been waiting for a long time and today I was told that my documents have been received today at marriage section. The last update was 20 Feb. When I asked why the document took 3 months to move to the next department, the guy mentioned that they sent for verification to my home country. As much as I want to believe that, I think I am running out steam. I am seriously considering relocating. Rand has lost a lot of value, conditions are deteriorating, and iam still begging to get an ID.


I have always not understood that part of claiming to verify marriages in foreign countries. Does someone know the reason behind? It would have made sense if I got my PR on the basis of marriage to an SAID citizen. It just doesn't make sense if I'm not married to SA citizen. Why would I say I'm married if I'm not?


----------



## irishexpat

Uneven treatment of applications it seems.
Applied for ID in Randburg (never going to Harrison Street again as long as I live) on 08 January.
ID received at infamous Marriage Section 04 March
Sent to HANIS 20 May.


----------



## Smokey_sa

Portak said:


> I have always not understood that part of claiming to verify marriages in foreign countries. Does someone know the reason behind? It would have made sense if I got my PR on the basis of marriage to an SAID citizen. It just doesn't make sense if I'm not married to SA citizen. Why would I say I'm married if I'm not?


Well that is the samequestion I am asking.Iam not married to a SA citizen, been married 20 years now and married overseas. We both have PR, so why do they need to verify my marriage?


----------



## zizebra

may be they are aware of some form of racket involving people married outside of SA. It just goes to show how stupid some rules are. Why should you spend time to verify a person that claims to be married especially outside of the country. I could personally be worried if the person claimed to married to an SA citizen. Why don't they do it singles, what if the single guy is married outside of the country.


----------



## GI Coastie

I'm stalled at marriage section as well. I'D application sent to marriage section on 20 Feb and received on the 21 Feb. Still no movement as if today 26 May. Funny thing is my wife (SA Citizen) registered our foreign marriage when we moved here to SA so she could change her ID book to her married name. So I know my marriage is registered in SA.


----------



## attuu

Collected ID on 19 May 2015
Here is the story:
- Submitted March 2014
- Confirmed received at Pretoria November 2014
- Stacked in marriage section from January to March 2015
- In April 2015, I had enough of waiting, so sent emails to all HA people
- Got a few people's responses, then sent copy of marriage certificate to marriage section people directly
- 14 April 2015, ID was done with marriage section
- 24 April 2015, ID at data capturing and verifying
- 28 April 2015, ID with quality assurance
- 5 May 2015, dispatch to application office

Here is the hint: you have to push hard these people, they are so slaves


----------



## joe117

Hi Attu,

Maybe you could assist by providing the email addresses for the people who work in the marriage section.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

attuu said:


> Collected ID on 19 May 2015
> Here is the story:
> - Submitted March 2014
> - Confirmed received at Pretoria November 2014
> - Stacked in marriage section from January to March 2015
> - In April 2015, I had enough of waiting, so sent emails to all HA people
> - Got a few people's responses, then sent copy of marriage certificate to marriage section people directly
> - 14 April 2015, ID was done with marriage section
> - 24 April 2015, ID at data capturing and verifying
> - 28 April 2015, ID with quality assurance
> - 5 May 2015, dispatch to application office
> 
> Here is the hint: you have to push hard these people, they are so slaves


Please can I also have the contact at marriage section.


----------



## attuu

[email protected]
[email protected]

hope these can help, good luck guys


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Thank you very much!hope it works.


----------



## maxmaz

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Thank you very much!hope it works.


I applied on 18 December 2014. I haven't received any SMS. It's worrying now


----------



## Smokey_sa

maxmaz said:


> I applied on 18 December 2014. I haven't received any SMS. It's worrying now


I also did not receive a SMS, but neither did I for my PR application. Best thing is to call them and see what status your application is at.


----------



## zizebra

Interesting development on mine. Last week got confirmation that marriage section had received my application after 3 months of waiting. Today I got another sms I stating that they have received my application for an ID. Not sure if this normal. The sms today has a different reference number.


----------



## zizebra

dealing with Horror Affairs is like watching a never ending horror movie.

I think one of us should write a book, it might just become a seller


----------



## Bobenga

Guys I was impressed when I saw the conversations and I was interested to share mine as yours helped a lot.

I applied for ID on the 21 of April this year
22-April Application for XXXX received your reference xxxxx 
16- May sent first sms to 32551 : ID Application for ref xxxx is at head office Pretoria for processing (step 2 of 4)
22 - May same story (step 2 of 4)
29- May sent again and this time: ID Application for ref xxxx is being printed at head office Pretoria (step 3 of 4), I hope it is true this is so fast.
Today I check again the same story
I called the call center today the first agent told me it was sent to printing section on the 28th of May. Then my friend told me as you are at step 3 of 4 you might have been allocated with ID number already. Then I say let me call, I call again they told me no ID number yet allocated. so I am worried, how come that they are printing ID book without a number? is it really step 3 of 4??

Please your replies


----------



## Smokey_sa

So I also finally got movement on my application:

Applied 15 January 
Received at head office 02 February 
Received at marriage section 18 March
Received at HANIS 04 June

So hopfully I will be soon done ...


----------



## Portak

*Required docs*

Hi All

This question might have been asked somewhere but I wil appreciate assistance. 

What documentations are required for ID application on receipt of PR? Do they want originals of the documentations like marriage certificates?


----------



## Bwixie

Bobenga said:


> Guys I was impressed when I saw the conversations and I was interested to share mine as yours helped a lot.
> 
> I applied for ID on the 21 of April this year
> 22-April Application for XXXX received your reference xxxxx
> 16- May sent first sms to 32551 : ID Application for ref xxxx is at head office Pretoria for processing (step 2 of 4)
> 22 - May same story (step 2 of 4)
> 29- May sent again and this time: ID Application for ref xxxx is being printed at head office Pretoria (step 3 of 4), I hope it is true this is so fast.
> Today I check again the same story
> I called the call center today the first agent told me it was sent to printing section on the 28th of May. Then my friend told me as you are at step 3 of 4 you might have been allocated with ID number already. Then I say let me call, I call again they told me no ID number yet allocated. so I am worried, how come that they are printing ID book without a number? is it really step 3 of 4??
> 
> Please your replies


I was a victim of a false step 3 of 4 so I would be cautiously excited :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bobenga

Today the sms tells me that the ID is at step 1 of 4 while it was 3 of 4.


----------



## irishexpat

If you don't have an id number yet, then you've a long way to go. I got an ID number in February, having applied in January. Now that it's left marriage section (sms M +ID number to check status, seems I'm married. Hopefully to the same woman I'm living with) I expect it within the month.
Still at HANIS now.


----------



## Smokey_sa

irishexpat said:


> If you don't have an id number yet, then you've a long way to go. I got an ID number in February, having applied in January. Now that it's left marriage section (sms M +ID number to check status, seems I'm married. Hopefully to the same woman I'm living with) I expect it within the month.
> Still at HANIS now.


When did it move to HANIS for you?


----------



## Bobenga

Mine will not go through marriage section as I applied as a single


----------



## Bobenga

Today I called and the call center lady told me that my ID application was data captured and moved to another department on the 08th of June and I left with few departments to go through I hope I will be getting it soon.


----------



## Babave

Does enyone here knows what the 4 stages in lD processing are eg stage 2 of 4. What is involved in stage 1 of 4 thanks


----------



## KGM

Zero progress in Marriages dept. App dispatched to this section 20 Feb. Only acknowledged receipt 11 May. Not any value in phoning call centre. SMS service "ID <New ID No>" to 32551 returns "No ID application record available. Please check if ID no is correct" Being a foreign national in RSA is a serious curse!!


----------



## Bobenga

I called today and the guy said my ID is with finger print capturing section and I have to try to call on Friday again, I don't know why the guy said I have to call on Friday again.
I forgot to ask him if I have been assigned an ID number already. I hope the outcome is close by.


----------



## Mwesa

Portak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What exactly happens at the marriage section?


At marriage section they send your marriage certificate to your country of origin to get it verified. After that it comes back and the process continues.


----------



## Skilled

I doubt very much they do. It's just their excuse to sit on those marriage papers.

When I fast-tracked mine, the guy had thousands of foreign marriages to register on his desk. That is where all the delay is. I was forwarded to his manager whom I put to task and I asked him difficult questions he couldn't answer. He then delegated and with 3 days the marriage section process was done.


----------



## Portak

Skilled said:


> I doubt very much they do. It's just their excuse to sit on those marriage papers.
> 
> When I fast-tracked mine, the guy had thousands of foreign marriages to register on his desk. That is where all the delay is. I was forwarded to his manager whom I put to task and I asked him difficult questions he couldn't answer. He then delegated and with 3 days the marriage section process was done.


I agree with you. I don't understand and don't get why it should be verified if I got my PR based on exceptional skills or other previous work permits. What will you be verifying in my country and what for?


----------



## irishexpat

I got married in SA to an SA citizen and marriage dept. still took three months.
Application has now been sitting with fingerprints for a month.


----------



## Portak

*Verification of PR*

Do all DHA officials know that new PR certifcates are already verified for ID application purposes?
I submitted my application for ID and trying to follow up but being told application is still at Pretoria office of application and has to be verified. 

Did anyone apply from the Pretoria Office at Corner Sophie De Bruyn & Nana Sita and how long did it take to be sent to Head Office.


----------



## Smokey_sa

Hi,

Picked up my ID yesterday. Applied on the 15 January, so 5 months overall. 

It's done I have arrived finally. No more HA for me!!!


----------



## Mwesa

Lucky u, congrats. Did it go through marriage section or you are single?


----------



## Bobenga

Congratulations, 

I will call next week for mine to get some feedback As the sms does no longer work for me


----------



## Smokey_sa

Mwesa said:


> Lucky u, congrats. Did it go through marriage section or you are single?


It took 3 months to go through the marriage section for me.

Regards


----------



## irishexpat

Hmm, you applied a week after me. hope that means mine is coming soon!


----------



## Smokey_sa

I can only recommend to call them. Which I did every 2 weeks.

Should you be married, it took 3 weeks from leaving the marriage section to me picking it up.


----------



## Smokey_sa

Just make sure you check it. They put my mother's birthplace in as mine


----------



## maxmaz

I emailed everyone in Home Affairs and today got an email saying my marriage has been registered and my ID application has been forwarded to first issue office.


----------



## Portak

Hi All,

Did anyone apply from the Pretoria office on Corner Sophie De Bruyn & Nana Sita Streets (old Schubart & Skinner Streets). 
I applied there and have been calling to follow up but I'm told application is still at the that office of application and hasn't been sent to the Head Office. 
Customer care says PR needs to be verified but my understanding is that new PRS are already verified.


----------



## Bobenga

I applied there on the 22 of April and I received sms confirming my application the following day and my application was with fingers capturing on the 8th of June, and I will call them again next week to get feedback. 

Did you have the verification copy when you were applying?


----------



## Portak

Bobenga said:


> I applied there on the 22 of April and I received sms confirming my application the following day and my application was with fingers capturing on the 8th of June, and I will call them again next week to get feedback.
> 
> Did you have the verification copy when you were applying?


Yh. The guy took copies and not the original verified copy. Not sure if that's what's supposed to happen. Why does it take that long to get to Head Office. Is that fingerprint capturing at Head Office or that office.


----------



## Bobenga

Even mine the guy took copy of the verified copy. I think you have to go back with the verified copy and tell them. 

The fingers are captured at head office


----------



## Portak

Bobenga said:


> Even mine the guy took copy of the verified copy. I think you have to go back with the verified copy and tell them.
> 
> The fingers are captured at head office


He took of the verified one but I thought they would the actual verified one because the lady at the Provincial office said they would take the original verified one when I apply for ID. It seems they delay applications at that office for long before sending to Head Office because why would application sent in April be only sent to Head office in June


----------



## Bobenga

It was at head office since May, when I checked the first time on 16th of May I got the sms saying that application is at step 2 of 4 for processing at head office. 

I don't understand my application at all. They told me the application was back from data capturing section on the 28th of May and On the 8th it was received at fingers capturing. So I am a bit confused how can the application being data captured but I don't have an ID number. But I am sure when I call next week I will get a positive progress. 

I think it is better for them to take a copy of verification so that you can be able to apply again if the first application fails.


----------



## Portak

Bobenga said:


> It was at head office since May, when I checked the first time on 16th of May I got the sms saying that application is at step 2 of 4 for processing at head office.
> 
> I don't understand my application at all. They told me the application was back from data capturing section on the 28th of May and On the 8th it was received at fingers capturing. So I am a bit confused how can the application being data captured but I don't have an ID number. But I am sure when I call next week I will get a positive progress.
> 
> I think it is better for them to take a copy of verification so that you can be able to apply again if the first application fails.


With DHA, you can't be sure of any update they give u on your application till you have collected. They don't seem to know what they are doing. Was told my PR has to be verified when it's already verified and had the stamp that it's verified


----------



## ZSA

Portak said:


> Do all DHA officials know that new PR certifcates are already verified for ID application purposes?
> I submitted my application for ID and trying to follow up but being told application is still at Pretoria office of application and has to be verified.
> 
> Did anyone apply from the Pretoria Office at Corner Sophie De Bruyn & Nana Sita and how long did it take to be sent to Head Office.


hi Portak
is it true the new PR certifcates are already verified for ID application?

i got my PR today from the embassy and i want to apply for the ID do i need to verify it 1st ?


----------



## Portak

ZSA said:


> hi Portak
> is it true the new PR certifcates are already verified for ID application?
> 
> i got my PR today from the embassy and i want to apply for the ID do i need to verify it 1st ?


Yh. You should get two certificates with 1 stamped " verified for ID application purpose"


----------



## irishexpat

Yes, they give you a verified copy. However, as I understand it, immigration and ID are two separate realms. ID will accept nothing they are told or given by immigration (I wonder why?) and will go through their own verification process. This means duplicating a lot of the work that was done when your PR was processed, I imagine. Why PR and ID cannot be processed in tandem, I don't know.


----------



## ZSA

Portak said:


> Yh. You should get two certificates with 1 stamped " verified for ID application purpose"


Hi Portak 
i only get one certificate from the embassy without any ID verified stamp , you think in this case i have to verify it in south africa ?
and the guy in the embassy told me i can apply for the ID from the embassy.


----------



## Bobenga

Collected my ID number today at home affairs. The guy told me to check in the next two weeks again the ID might be out.


----------



## Portak

Does your application go through marriage if you are married and submitted your marriage certificate but applied alone without your wife?


----------



## Bobenga

ID for xxxxxx being printed at head office pretoria ( step 3 of 4)


----------



## HighlyFavoured

Hello good people

I recently got a PR which was a result of a successful appeal. I never received a copy of the verified for ID certificate so when went back to where i collected they said it was not there and that i should just go ahead and apply.

Has anyone here received a PR as a result of an appeal and not also get the verified for ID certificate? At Randburg they told me i need that certificate as my ID application will take long. How long is the verification process anyway?


----------



## joe117

hi,

PR verification can take anything from 2-6 months.


----------



## ZSA

Guys any one apply for the ID from the embassy 
Do u think it would be faster ?


----------



## HighlyFavoured

joe117 said:


> hi,
> 
> PR verification can take anything from 2-6 months.


Wow!! Home Affairs though..
Thank you


----------



## Mwesa

journalsa said:


> how the call centre traced down your application without a reference number?


They can check using your name and surname and also date of birth.


----------



## Portak

ZSA said:


> Guys any one apply for the ID from the embassy
> Do u think it would be faster ?


All applications are sent to Pretoria so it may take a while


----------



## maxmaz

Hi guys

I have been told that my ID is now with Postal Receipt. Does anyone know what this means


----------



## irishexpat

ID moved to checking department yesterday. Exactly six months after initial application.


----------



## Bobenga

ID finalised and with dispatch department, for dispatching to office of application, possibly tomorrow or on Monday.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi Guys,

So i decided to email the marriage contacts from Atuu last week Friday.(Thanks Atuu!!)
This Tuesday a guy from Home affairs emailed my husband asking for a DHA-30 form.
We emailed him back the same day and today I phoned the call centre and was told that both our ID applications are done at the marriage section and are at paper prep section.
So we should expect our ID'S soon.

Any idea how long it takes for us to get our ID's from this stage?


----------



## joe117

hello,

Mine has also moved from marriage section to the paper prep section..been at paper prep since 25 June.


----------



## Smokey_sa

For us it took 3 weeks from leaving the marriage section to picking up our IDs


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Thanks guys,thought as much.Im just glad it moved from the marriage section!


----------



## Skilled

Skilled said:


> For a complete epic journey. Here it is.
> 
> 17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
> 25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
> 09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
> 15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
> 07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
> 25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
> 15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
> 23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
> 04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
> 07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section
> 11 - 02 - 2015 - back from marriage section now with paper verif (not checkers dpt seemingly)
> 15 - 02 - 2015 - posted to HANIS (yeah ..on Sunday.. that is what I am told)
> 16 - 02 - 2015 - Received at HANIS department (though i already have an ID number)
> 20 - 02 - 2015 - Dispatched to Data Capturing..
> 24 - 02 - 2015 - Application with the Checkers department now...
> 25 - 02 - 2015 - ID Document being printed at Head office Pretoria
> 02 - 03 - 2015 - ID Document printed and with checkers department
> 03 - 03 - 2015 - ID Document finalized and sent to office application (said should wait for an SMS)
> 06 - 03 - 2015 - ID Book for SKILLED is ready for collection at office of application
> 07 - 03 - 2015 - Collected


 This journey is apparently not complete. Home affairs is very stupid department

I applied for a job and got an offer. The organisation then sent my ID doc for verification. Boom! ID number not verified! Just imagine!

I called the call-center and they tell me your finger prints are not loaded on the system. Really? When I have already collected my ID book.

I called the Home affairs office and they told me to go to the office where they will take my finger prints and verify them. They will then give me a letter. 

The call center guy says I might have to apply for a re-placement. 

When I sent SMSs to 32551. L, M and D codes. Everything is in order. I am ALIVE, I am MARRIED and It's not a duplicate.

I am speechless.


----------



## Portak

*First issue*

Hi.

Does anyone know what happens at first issue of ID application stage. I'm told mine application is at first issue. How far is it from stage when ID no is generated?


----------



## irishexpat

Eish.
After three months at marriage section, mine went to fingerprint capturing in late May. It spent six weeks there before going to verification. Supposedly it is now being printed and I should get it in a week. The order in which it goes to each section seems random, or do they perhaps skip one section if it has too much of a backlog? That sounds too much like systems management to be Home Affairs, though. If it's been through every section and they STILL haven't done it right...
God, this department sucks!


----------



## Skilled

Skilled said:


> This journey is apparently not complete. Home affairs is very stupid department
> 
> I applied for a job and got an offer. The organisation then sent my ID doc for verification. Boom! ID number not verified! Just imagine!
> 
> I called the call-center and they tell me your finger prints are not loaded on the system. Really? When I have already collected my ID book.
> 
> I called the Home affairs office and they told me to go to the office where they will take my finger prints and verify them. They will then give me a letter.
> 
> The call center guy says I might have to apply for a re-placement.
> 
> When I sent SMSs to 32551. L, M and D codes. Everything is in order. I am ALIVE, I am MARRIED and It's not a duplicate.
> 
> I am speechless.


Went in at Randburg. 5 mins later i was out. THey took my fingerprint of the two thumps and and everything is fine. Got a letter of verification.


----------



## Bobenga

Collected my ID today after 2 months and half.


----------



## irishexpat

Congratulations! Also collected mine today. A week over six months


----------



## Bobenga

Congratulations to you too


----------



## joe117

congrats Irishexpat

How long did it take for you to get the ID after it left the marriage section?


----------



## irishexpat

Left marriage section, or at least arrived at fingerprint capturing, on 20/05.
Only got to checking department on 08/07
But arrived in Randburg one week after that.

PS, never received an sms. Kept phoning. SMS to 32551 began to work only when the app got to checking.


----------



## KGM

So last Frid I decided to email the Minister since my ID app is now slightly over 240 days on the queue. Stuck in marriage section. The status of my wife who applied on the same day now reflects married yet mine says single, wonder who she is married to! Today I see emails flying all over, hope there will be a positive outcome. Fingers crossed.


----------



## KGM

My strongly worded email to the Minister worked. My application left the marriage section this afternoon. Now in fingerprints again. Got a call from DHA to say ID will reach office of application in next 14 days.


----------



## maxmaz

KGM said:


> My strongly worded email to the Minister worked. My application left the marriage section this afternoon. Now in fingerprints again. Got a call from DHA to say ID will reach office of application in next 14 days.


Please send me the minister's email address, i need to drop an email as well, i have been waiting for 7 months for my ID i am tired of waiting.


----------



## KGM

maxmaz said:


> Please send me the minister's email address, i need to drop an email as well, i have been waiting for 7 months for my ID i am tired of waiting.


[email protected]


----------



## maxmaz

KGM said:


> [email protected]


Thanks


----------



## chichichee

*Fast Track*



ruvimbomugadza said:


> Congrats HB,
> Would like to know if yours went through the marriage section?because our applications are stuck there.





Skilled said:


> I doubt very much they do. It's just their excuse to sit on those marriage papers.
> 
> When I fast-tracked mine, the guy had thousands of foreign marriages to register on his desk. That is where all the delay is. I was forwarded to his manager whom I put to task and I asked him difficult questions he couldn't answer. He then delegated and with 3 days the marriage section process was done.


Please let me know how I can fast track it at the marriages section?


----------



## chichichee

*Contact at the marriages section*



ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So i decided to email the marriage contacts from Atuu last week Friday.(Thanks Atuu!!)
> This Tuesday a guy from Home affairs emailed my husband asking for a DHA-30 form.
> We emailed him back the same day and today I phoned the call centre and was told that both our ID applications are done at the marriage section and are at paper prep section.
> So we should expect our ID'S soon.
> 
> Any idea how long it takes for us to get our ID's from this stage?


Hi ruvimbomugadza
Please may I have your contacts at the marriages section.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

chichichee said:


> Hi ruvimbomugadza
> Please may I have your contacts at the marriages section.


Hi,

[email protected]a.gov.za,
[email protected]

And cc'd
[email protected],
[email protected],>
[email protected],
[email protected]

The person who replied and processed our application was 
[email protected]

Since we got married in SA he asked us for a DHA-30 form,which we got the same day from the marriage officer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Portak

Bobenga said:


> Guys I was impressed when I saw the conversations and I was interested to share mine as yours helped a lot.
> 
> I applied for ID on the 21 of April this year
> 22-April Application for XXXX received your reference xxxxx
> 16- May sent first sms to 32551 : ID Application for ref xxxx is at head office Pretoria for processing (step 2 of 4)
> 22 - May same story (step 2 of 4)
> 29- May sent again and this time: ID Application for ref xxxx is being printed at head office Pretoria (step 3 of 4), I hope it is true this is so fast.
> Today I check again the same story
> I called the call center today the first agent told me it was sent to printing section on the 28th of May. Then my friend told me as you are at step 3 of 4 you might have been allocated with ID number already. Then I say let me call, I call again they told me no ID number yet allocated. so I am worried, how come that they are printing ID book without a number? is it really step 3 of 4??
> 
> Please your replies


My application seems to be going through the same. I'm told application was sent to data capturing department and SMS says step 3 of 4 yet when I asked the call centre if ID number is issued, they said not yet. Application has already been through fingerprint and first issue departments.


----------



## Portak

Good people,

May you please assist me. What happens at the paper preparation stage of ID application and how far is it from the finish line?


----------



## DW 4REAL

*Dha seems to up and running !*

My case seems to be like a miracle.
4/04/2015 - Application submitted at the Akasia office. Recieved SMS same time.
25/04/2015 - Application Received at the Head office.
12/05/2015 - Application Returned to office of application - stamp missing
20/05/2015 - Application returned to Head office.
27/05/2015 - Application sent to first issue office.
05/06/2015 - Application sent to finger print section 
6/July 2015 - Application Received at Marriage Section.
16/July 2015 - Application Left Marriage Section.
23/July 2015 - Application received at postal Receipt.
27/July 2015 - Application at Data Capturing.

..........................................................................................................................................
I am married and married in 2013 at same office of application. Me and Wife are expats.Don't know if that matters.
Also FYI my application is not based on my marriage I am applying under 26(a) - Work Permit.


----------



## Portak

DW 4REAL said:


> My case seems to be like a miracle.
> 4/04/2015 - Application submitted at the Akasia office. Recieved SMS same time.
> 25/04/2015 - Application Received at the Head office.
> 12/05/2015 - Application Returned to office of application - stamp missing
> 20/05/2015 - Application returned to Head office.
> 27/05/2015 - Application sent to first issue office.
> 05/06/2015 - Application sent to finger print section
> 6/July 2015 - Application Received at Marriage Section.
> 16/July 2015 - Application Left Marriage Section.
> 23/July 2015 - Application received at postal Receipt.
> 27/July 2015 - Application at Data Capturing.
> 
> ..........................................................................................................................................
> I am married and married in 2013 at same office of application. Me and Wife are expats.Don't know if that matters.
> Also FYI my application is not based on my marriage I am applying under 26(a) - Work Permit.


Wow!
That was quick. Hope you get it soon. Not sure if things have changed at Marriage or you are just lucky


----------



## DW 4REAL

Portak said:


> Wow!
> That was quick. Hope you get it soon. Not sure if things have changed at Marriage or you are just lucky


Probably what helped me whats the fact that I emailed the Marriage department as advised on this forum. 

I wrote them a letter the very day I found that they received my application. I copied all the email address I found on this forum. That might be the secret. A lady at the customer center was so so so surprised how I manage to leave the marriage department in no time. so everybody is surprised. 

I feel highly favored.


----------



## DW 4REAL

Originally Posted by DW 4REAL View Post
My case seems to be like a miracle.
4/04/2015 - Application submitted at the Akasia office. Recieved SMS same time.
25/04/2015 - Application Received at the Head office.
12/05/2015 - Application Returned to office of application - stamp missing
20/05/2015 - Application returned to Head office.
27/05/2015 - Application sent to first issue office.
05/06/2015 - Application sent to finger print section 
6/July 2015 - Application Received at Marriage Section.
16/July 2015 - Application Left Marriage Section.
23/July 2015 - Application received at postal Receipt.
27/July 2015 - Application at Data Capturing.
28/July/ 2015 - Application received at the Hannis Dept - fingerprinting ...
.................................................. .................................................. ......................................
I am married and married in 2013 at same office of application. Me and Wife are expats.Don't know if that matters.
Also FYI my application is not based on my marriage I am applying under 26(a) - Work Permit.


----------



## Portak

DW 4REAL said:


> Originally Posted by DW 4REAL View Post
> My case seems to be like a miracle.
> 4/04/2015 - Application submitted at the Akasia office. Recieved SMS same time.
> 25/04/2015 - Application Received at the Head office.
> 12/05/2015 - Application Returned to office of application - stamp missing
> 20/05/2015 - Application returned to Head office.
> 27/05/2015 - Application sent to first issue office.
> 05/06/2015 - Application sent to finger print section
> 6/July 2015 - Application Received at Marriage Section.
> 16/July 2015 - Application Left Marriage Section.
> 23/July 2015 - Application received at postal Receipt.
> 27/July 2015 - Application at Data Capturing.
> 28/July/ 2015 - Application received at the Hannis Dept - fingerprinting ...
> .................................................. .................................................. ......................................
> I am married and married in 2013 at same office of application. Me and Wife are expats.Don't know if that matters.
> Also FYI my application is not based on my marriage I am applying under 26(a) - Work Permit.


Hi Bro,

Thanks for the secret. I just heard that my application was received at marriage section today and only submitted application on 17-Jun-15 and application was received at HO on 2-July-15. 
My application has passed the following sections:
1. Fingerprint section
2. First issue
3. Data capture
4. ID generated
5. Paper preparation/Printing and all of a sudden went to marriage section today . All these happened between 2-July-15 and today.

Do you advise I send same email eventhough application hasnt been long?


----------



## DW 4REAL

Its now obvious that Home Affairs is working fine now. and it seems we so afraid of the dreaded marriage department judging by the speed your applications and my application is taking. So I will advice: for you don't jump the gun yet, give it some days and if nothing happens follow the the step of emailing them.

But I now believe that they have now put their acts together.

Another thing that is obvious now is that the steps - departments the process takes are not sequential. It means they give applications to less busy departments as the come.


Less keep hoping !


----------



## Portak

DW 4REAL said:


> Its now obvious that Home Affairs is working fine now. and it seems we so afraid of the dreaded marriage department judging by the speed your applications and my application is taking. So I will advice: for you don't jump the gun yet, give it some days and if nothing happens follow the the step of emailing them.
> 
> But I now believe that they have now put their acts together.
> 
> Another thing that is obvious now is that the steps - departments the process takes are not sequential. It means they give applications to less busy departments as the come.
> 
> 
> Less keep hoping !


Yh. Am hoping by August ending, you should have your ID book.


----------



## joe117

things seem to be speeding up now..All those who have done ID applications in recently should get their IDs by end of August.Wish this happened last year . Some of us have waited 11 months for an ID...


----------



## Portak

joe117 said:


> things seem to be speeding up now..All those who have done ID applications in recently should get their IDs by end of August.Wish this happened last year . Some of us have waited 11 months for an ID...


Are you still waiting? Did your application go through marriage? Has it passed marriage?


----------



## joe117

hi Portak,

finally got my ID today.
I applied in Sep 2014 . 
It sat in the marriage dept for 3 months from apr to june.

Took exactly a month to receive it after it left marriage dept.So marriage dept is indeed the stumbling block.If it cruises through this stage then you are lucky.


----------



## J.G'z

Hi Guys

Lucky u Joe. I also applied Sept 2014, my application is currently at finger print capturing. It was at Marraiges from 11 May 2015 to 17 July 2015, when it went for final paper preparation. How much longer. Its killing me!!


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi Guys

Phoned home affairs today,our ID applications have been finalised and sent today to office of application.
Will update you once we receive an sms and have collected them at Akasia.


----------



## J.G'z

@Ruvimbo, Good for you. When did you apply by the way!!


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

We applied on 25 Nov 2014.
Only left marriage section early July.


----------



## J.G'z

Keeping :fingerscrossed: Hopefully, its coming soon!!


----------



## tapsmatenga

Portak said:


> Wow!
> That was quick. Hope you get it soon. Not sure if things have changed at Marriage or you are just lucky


Hey


How did you obtain your progress report for the ID application


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Our ID applications are ready for collection,received an sms today!!


----------



## tapsmatenga

Skilled said:


> 17 - 03 - 2014 - received my PR after just 4 months of waiting
> 25 - 03 - 2014 - applied for my ID book
> 09 - 07 - 2014 - received an SMS with the reference number
> 15 - 07 - 2014 - Application was with the finger print section
> 07 - 08 - 2014 - Application suspended - Office didn't send to Head Office my PR certificate
> 25 - 08 - 2014 - Asked to bring in a copy of my PR certificate
> 15 - 10 - 2014 - Re-instated my application after I supplied a copy (after one and half months)
> 23 - 10 - 2014 - Application is now with the finger print section
> 04 - 11 - 2014 - Assigned the ID numbers (both me and my wife)
> 07 - 11 - 2014 - went to marriage section
> 11 - 02 - 2015 - back from marriage section now with paper verif (not checkers dpt seemingly)
> 15 - 02 - 2015 - posted to HANIS (yeah ..on Sunday.. that is what I am told)
> 16 - 02 - 2015 - Received at HANIS department (though i already have an ID number)
> 20 - 02 - 2015 - Dispatched to Data Capturing..
> 24 - 02 - 2015 - Application with the Checkers department now...
> 25 - 02 - 2015 - ID Document being printed at Head office Pretoria
> 02 - 03 - 2015 - ID Document printed and with checkers department


Hie skilled

how did you get the detailed progress report? The sms function only gives it in stages. Mine is at stage 3 of 4, printing at head office. How long did yours take from printing to finalisation. 

Regards


----------



## joe117

hi Taps,

call HA on 0800601190.

That detailed info appears on the screen when a HA official (at your office of applcation for example) enters your ref number in their system.


----------



## GI Coastie

And it's done, after starting the ID process August 2014 I have picked up my ID today in Durban. It everything appears to be correct!!! Glad this is done!!


----------



## KGM

Congrats Ruvimbo. Not sure if I can call it happy ending considering the long delay you endured. My wife who applied same day as me in Nov collected hers today. Mine in postal services from marriage enroute to Hanis since 28th July. The long march continues!


----------



## tapsmatenga

Finally got my ID today after 11 months of waiting. The pain is over. Thank yoy guys for all the posts on this thread. They really helped me.


----------



## Portak

DW 4REAL said:


> My case seems to be like a miracle.
> 4/04/2015 - Application submitted at the Akasia office. Recieved SMS same time.
> 25/04/2015 - Application Received at the Head office.
> 12/05/2015 - Application Returned to office of application - stamp missing
> 20/05/2015 - Application returned to Head office.
> 27/05/2015 - Application sent to first issue office.
> 05/06/2015 - Application sent to finger print section
> 6/July 2015 - Application Received at Marriage Section.
> 16/July 2015 - Application Left Marriage Section.
> 23/July 2015 - Application received at postal Receipt.
> 27/July 2015 - Application at Data Capturing.
> 
> ..........................................................................................................................................
> I am married and married in 2013 at same office of application. Me and Wife are expats.Don't know if that matters.
> Also FYI my application is not based on my marriage I am applying under 26(a) - Work Permit.



Hi

Any news on your application?


----------



## DW 4REAL

Portak said:


> Hi
> 
> Any news on your application?


last update was : 

28/07/2015 - application recieved at HANNIS 


its been here for over 10 days now.


----------



## Portak

DW 4REAL said:


> last update was :
> 
> 28/07/2015 - application recieved at HANNIS
> 
> 
> its been here for over 10 days now.


Didnt it go to HANIS initially? Can it go to HANIS initially and after leaving marriage be sent back to HANIS again. Mine left marriage section yesterday.


----------



## DW 4REAL

Portak said:


> Didnt it go to HANIS initially? Can it go to HANIS initially and after leaving marriage be sent back to HANIS again. Mine left marriage section yesterday.


Was at HANIS before and sent back to HANIS again. They say its for capturing. Its difficult to PIN point how the process works. Congrats. We are close. If u out of marriage department you out of the Woods.

Finger crossed. Like you predicted by end of August.


----------



## Portak

DW 4REAL said:


> Was at HANIS before and sent back to HANIS again. They say its for capturing. Its difficult to PIN point how the process works. Congrats. We are close. If u out of marriage department you out of the Woods.
> 
> Finger crossed. Like you predicted by end of August.


Yh. Am very hopeful now. Fingers crossed as well.


----------



## J.G'z

Its been a long wait since 2014/09/26, but finally
ID application for xxxxx is ready for collection at office of application-2015/08/12
Happy but cautious, will only celebrate after holding it and checking if everything is in order.


----------



## Portak

J.G'z said:


> Its been a long wait since 2014/09/26, but finally
> ID application for xxxxx is ready for collection at office of application-2015/08/12
> Happy but cautious, will only celebrate after holding it and checking if everything is in order.


Congrats J.G.

Did your application go through marriage? If yes, how long did it take after it left marriage?


----------



## J.G'z

Thanx mate, Yes, it did. 
Went to marriages 2015/05/11. 
Out on 2015/07/17, 
After marriages approx 3 weeks


----------



## Portak

DW 4REAL said:


> last update was :
> 
> 28/07/2015 - application recieved at HANNIS
> 
> 
> its been here for over 10 days now.


Hi Bro,

Any news on your application?


----------



## Mwesa

mrmo said:


> Yes thats the same stage I have been stuck at since 30 Sept. Also have a Zim Marriage Certificate that we submitted on application. I saw some people in this thread say it takes 1 to 2 months for this leg of the race. :noidea:


Mine took exactly 3 months at marriages.


----------



## Portak

Mwesa said:


> Mine took exactly 3 months at marriages.


Guess I was very very lucky. Mine took less than 2 weeks


----------



## ZSA

Hi guys
Guys anyway to speed up the PRP verification process,
I have to leave the country and I didn't apply for ID yet because the verification taking too long
Can I leave the country before the verification?
Thanks


----------



## DW 4REAL

Portak said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Any news on your application?





Portak said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Any news on your application?


I m stucked at Hanis now. I cant understand.

Sent there on 28/07/2015
call to check status today. states that sent to Hannis on 11/08.
So sent to same department twice.

Hanis sending to Hanis.


----------



## Portak

DW 4REAL said:


> I m stucked at Hanis now. I cant understand.
> 
> Sent there on 28/07/2015
> call to check status today. states that sent to Hannis on 11/08.
> So sent to same department twice.
> 
> Hanis sending to Hanis.


Mine is also there for the second time. Was sent there on 14th Aug


----------



## DW 4REAL

Portak said:


> Mine is also there for the second time. Was sent there on 14th Aug


So we are at the same point now. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## HighlyFavoured

Hi Guys

I applied for an ID at the Randburg office beginning of July. I have received an sms today. Does that mean the application is at Head office. Also can one track the application using the reference number on the sms?
PS I am not married so i assume it wont go through marriage. What is the turnaround time in such case.


----------



## maxmaz

ID send to Office of Application exactly 8 months after application. Madam collected her ID two weeks ago but we applied at the same time.


----------



## DW 4REAL

HighlyFavoured said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I applied for an ID at the Randburg office beginning of July. I have received an sms today. Does that mean the application is at Head office. Also can one track the application using the reference number on the sms?
> PS I am not married so i assume it wont go through marriage. What is the turnaround time in such case.




I dont think. It only means it was captured at the time you received application. Does not mean it was received at head office. 

I received my sms while I was still standing in front of the officer. My file got to Head office 26 days after.


----------



## DW 4REAL

*Status*

4/04/2015 - Application submitted at the Akasia office. Recieved SMS same time.
25/04/2015 - Application Received at the Head office.
12/05/2015 - Application Returned to office of application - stamp missing
20/05/2015 - Application returned to Head office.
27/05/2015 - Application sent to first issue office.
05/06/2015 - Application sent to finger print section 
6/July 2015 - Application Received at Marriage Section.
16/July 2015 - Application Left Marriage Section.
23/July 2015 - Application received at postal Receipt.
27/July 2015 - Application at Data Capturing.
28/JULY/2015 - Received at Hanis. - Fingerprint verification.
11/Aug/2015 - Received at Hanis fingerprints Data Capturing.
20/Aug/2015 - Received at (Data to be printed) Capturing.


----------



## Portak

DW 4REAL said:


> 4/04/2015 - Application submitted at the Akasia office. Recieved SMS same time.
> 25/04/2015 - Application Received at the Head office.
> 12/05/2015 - Application Returned to office of application - stamp missing
> 20/05/2015 - Application returned to Head office.
> 27/05/2015 - Application sent to first issue office.
> 05/06/2015 - Application sent to finger print section
> 6/July 2015 - Application Received at Marriage Section.
> 16/July 2015 - Application Left Marriage Section.
> 23/July 2015 - Application received at postal Receipt.
> 27/July 2015 - Application at Data Capturing.
> 28/JULY/2015 - Received at Hanis. - Fingerprint verification.
> 11/Aug/2015 - Received at Hanis fingerprints Data Capturing.
> 20/Aug/2015 - Received at (Data to be printed) Capturing.



Wow!. You are almost there


----------



## DW 4REAL

*Almost !*

4/04/2015 - Application submitted at the Akasia office. Recieved SMS same time.
25/04/2015 - Application Received at the Head office.
12/05/2015 - Application Returned to office of application - stamp missing
20/05/2015 - Application returned to Head office.
27/05/2015 - Application sent to first issue office.
05/06/2015 - Application sent to finger print section 
6/July 2015 - Application Received at Marriage Section.
16/July 2015 - Application Left Marriage Section.
23/July 2015 - Application received at postal Receipt.
27/July 2015 - Application at Data Capturing.
28/JULY/2015 - Received at Hanis. - Fingerprint verification.
11/Aug/2015 - Received at Hanis fingerprints Data Capturing.
20/Aug/2015 - Received at (Data to be printed) Capturing.
21/AUG/2015 - printed ID sent to checkers department for quality check.


----------



## Portak

DW 4REAL said:


> 4/04/2015 - Application submitted at the Akasia office. Recieved SMS same time.
> 25/04/2015 - Application Received at the Head office.
> 12/05/2015 - Application Returned to office of application - stamp missing
> 20/05/2015 - Application returned to Head office.
> 27/05/2015 - Application sent to first issue office.
> 05/06/2015 - Application sent to finger print section
> 6/July 2015 - Application Received at Marriage Section.
> 16/July 2015 - Application Left Marriage Section.
> 23/July 2015 - Application received at postal Receipt.
> 27/July 2015 - Application at Data Capturing.
> 28/JULY/2015 - Received at Hanis. - Fingerprint verification.
> 11/Aug/2015 - Received at Hanis fingerprints Data Capturing.
> 20/Aug/2015 - Received at (Data to be printed) Capturing.
> 21/AUG/2015 - printed ID sent to checkers department for quality check.


Hi Bro,

Have you received the good SMS?


----------



## DW 4REAL

Portak said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Have you received the good SMS?


not yet :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Portak

DW 4REAL said:


> not yet :fingerscrossed:


Which office did you apply?


----------



## Portak

DW 4REAL said:


> not yet :fingerscrossed:


Which office did you apply?


----------



## Anesu15

Hie guys. I have been silently following your posts. I am glad the journey is almost coming to an end my application is now stuck at finger prints department I don't understand it coz there were both sent there on the 7 of August but my hubby collected his yesterday and mine is still there. I can't even check the progress using the sms anymore coz it replies with some error message.


----------



## Portak

Anesu15 said:


> Hie guys. I have been silently following your posts. I am glad the journey is almost coming to an end my application is now stuck at finger prints department I don't understand it coz there were both sent there on the 7 of August but my hubby collected his yesterday and mine is still there. I can't even check the progress using the sms anymore coz it replies with some error message.


Hi,

You may send an email to [email protected]. She helps


----------



## Anesu15

These Ida were stuck in the marriage section from 11 May to early August and my husband send her an email then there was some movement but seemly the other is now stack again guess it's now a waiting game


----------



## Jujube

Applied 23/03/2014

Called hotline & was advised that it was sent to office of application (Wynberg, Cape Town) yesterday so I should again check in a day or 2. I imagine that I would receive the automated sms if it does arrive, right?


----------



## Portak

Jujube said:


> Applied 23/03/2014
> 
> Called hotline & was advised that it was sent to office of application (Wynberg, Cape Town) yesterday so I should again check in a day or 2. I imagine that I would receive the automated sms if it does arrive, right?


Congrats.

When did you apply and when did it move to checkers department?


----------



## Anesu15

Frida dear you will be celebrating guess so but if they want you will have it on Monday.


----------



## Jujube

Haven't really been stressing much about it so don't that much progress details but here:
23/03: applied & received sms acknowledging application
11/05: received at marriage department
04/08 (according to hotline): it was cancelled then sent back to marriage department & move up 6 stages on the same day to fingeprint
23/08: dispatch
24/08: sent to office of application


----------



## KGM

Guys, after exactly 9 months of languishing in the departure lounge, my flight is finally on the board! My application was finalised on 20th and told the batch is being couried to office of application tonight. Really learnt a lot on "How not to run a Dept.." in the last 18 months covering PR to ID. All the best to all colleagues still waiting.


----------



## DW 4REAL

4/04/2015 - Application submitted at the Akasia office. Recieved SMS same time.
25/04/2015 - Application Received at the Head office.
12/05/2015 - Application Returned to office of application - stamp missing
20/05/2015 - Application returned to Head office.
27/05/2015 - Application sent to first issue office.
05/06/2015 - Application sent to finger print section 
6/July 2015 - Application Received at Marriage Section.
16/July 2015 - Application Left Marriage Section.
23/July 2015 - Application received at postal Receipt.
27/July 2015 - Application at Data Capturing.
28/JULY/2015 - Received at Hanis. - Fingerprint verification.
11/Aug/2015 - Received at Hanis fingerprints Data Capturing.
20/Aug/2015 - Received at (Data to be printed) Capturing.
21/AUG/2015 - printed ID sent to checkers department for quality check.
26/AUG/2015 - ID for DW finalized and sent to office of application. 

Waiting now for the almighty sms.


----------



## Portak

DW 4REAL said:


> 4/04/2015 - Application submitted at the Akasia office. Recieved SMS same time.
> 25/04/2015 - Application Received at the Head office.
> 12/05/2015 - Application Returned to office of application - stamp missing
> 20/05/2015 - Application returned to Head office.
> 27/05/2015 - Application sent to first issue office.
> 05/06/2015 - Application sent to finger print section
> 6/July 2015 - Application Received at Marriage Section.
> 16/July 2015 - Application Left Marriage Section.
> 23/July 2015 - Application received at postal Receipt.
> 27/July 2015 - Application at Data Capturing.
> 28/JULY/2015 - Received at Hanis. - Fingerprint verification.
> 11/Aug/2015 - Received at Hanis fingerprints Data Capturing.
> 20/Aug/2015 - Received at (Data to be printed) Capturing.
> 21/AUG/2015 - printed ID sent to checkers department for quality check.
> 26/AUG/2015 - ID for DW finalized and sent to office of application.
> 
> Waiting now for the almighty sms.



Wow!Congrats br


----------



## Portak

DW 4REAL said:


> 4/04/2015 - Application submitted at the Akasia office. Recieved SMS same time.
> 25/04/2015 - Application Received at the Head office.
> 12/05/2015 - Application Returned to office of application - stamp missing
> 20/05/2015 - Application returned to Head office.
> 27/05/2015 - Application sent to first issue office.
> 05/06/2015 - Application sent to finger print section
> 6/July 2015 - Application Received at Marriage Section.
> 16/July 2015 - Application Left Marriage Section.
> 23/July 2015 - Application received at postal Receipt.
> 27/July 2015 - Application at Data Capturing.
> 28/JULY/2015 - Received at Hanis. - Fingerprint verification.
> 11/Aug/2015 - Received at Hanis fingerprints Data Capturing.
> 20/Aug/2015 - Received at (Data to be printed) Capturing.
> 21/AUG/2015 - printed ID sent to checkers department for quality check.
> 26/AUG/2015 - ID for DW finalized and sent to office of application.
> 
> Waiting now for the almighty sms.



Hi Bro,

Have you received the good SMS? Which office did you apply?


----------



## Portak

Bobenga said:


> Collected my ID today after 2 months and half.


Hi,

How long did it take for you to get the SMS after the application went to the office of application?


----------



## Anesu15

How long did it take for you to get the SMS after the application went to the office of application?[/QUOTE]

It's not suppose to take more than 5 working day.for my husband he we were told it was send on a Wednesday and on Monday around 2 the mighty sms came thru. Mine still at the finger prints can't even use the sms to check if I keep calling they are now reminding me that I need to wait for one week or two to call again


----------



## DW 4REAL

*Finally !*

4/04/2015 - Application submitted at the Akasia office. Recieved SMS same time.
25/04/2015 - Application Received at the Head office.
12/05/2015 - Application Returned to office of application - stamp missing
20/05/2015 - Application returned to Head office.
27/05/2015 - Application sent to first issue office.
05/06/2015 - Application sent to finger print section 
6/July 2015 - Application Received at Marriage Section.
16/July 2015 - Application Left Marriage Section.
23/July 2015 - Application received at postal Receipt.
27/July 2015 - Application at Data Capturing.
28/JULY/2015 - Received at Hanis. - Fingerprint verification.
11/Aug/2015 - Received at Hanis fingerprints Data Capturing.
20/Aug/2015 - Received at (Data to be printed) Capturing.
21/AUG/2015 - printed ID sent to checkers department for quality check.
26/AUG/2015 - ID for DW finalized and sent to office of application. 
31/AUG/2015 -Received SMS - ID for DW at office of application.
31/Aug/2015 - Id collected.


End of the road. Hope my documentation helps some one. 
ID received - 5 months short 4 days. Keep on Keeping on.


----------



## Jujube

Waited & waited for that SMS but then called Hoteline yesterday who told me that ID is ready at office of application. I asked why I never received the SMS but they couldn't explain :-(

Anyway, I'll pick it up tomorrow hoping that all details are correct!

23/03: applied & received sms acknowledging application
11/05: received at marriage department
04/08 (according to hotline): it was cancelled then sent back to marriage department & move up 6 stages on the same day to fingeprint
23/08: dispatch
24/08: sent to office of application
26/08: received at office of application & ready for collection


----------



## mdara

Congratulations. At what stage do they issue ID number?


----------



## Jujube

Jujube said:


> Waited & waited for that SMS but then called Hoteline yesterday who told me that ID is ready at office of application. I asked why I never received the SMS but they couldn't explain :-(
> 
> Anyway, I'll pick it up tomorrow hoping that all details are correct!
> 
> 23/03: applied & received sms acknowledging application
> 11/05: received at marriage department
> 04/08 (according to hotline): it was cancelled then sent back to marriage department & move up 6 stages on the same day to fingeprint
> 23/08: dispatch
> 24/08: sent to office of application
> 26/08: received at office of application & ready for collection


I guess I should have known better, not to be too excited until I had it in my hands...which I did when I went to Wynberg Home Affairs on Friday morning only to realise that they got my birthdate wrong (03 instead of 09 for September).

Officer was not too happy, obviously nothing close to how angry I was feeling at that moment...

Now have to re-submit application (just 2 pics & birth certificate) along with amendment to ID application...

WHAT A PAIN!!!


----------



## Jujube

Went back to submit birth cert & 2 photos - again - and have been told that this shouldn't take more than 4 weeks...

Already received SMS confirming application.


----------



## Jujube

*Can you believe this?*

After following it up directly with Home Affairs, I was told (being provided track & trace records) that my new ID was almost finalised. I realised then that my birth date was still wrong & that they had managed now to spell wrongly my middle name. I chase them by email & phone for a week so they could rectify before ID book being printed but got nowhere....of course!

Anyway, ended up going to Wynberg Home Affairs this morning to queue for 1hr and half to collect an ID which I knew they made mistakes on & resubmit an application....how frustrating!!

The officer & branch manager couldn't believe it: I mean, not only did Pretoria not correct the birth date (which was the reason for the amendment int the first place), they then proceeded to make a mistake somewhere else in the application!


----------



## Tony1986

Jujube said:


> *Can you believe this?*
> 
> After following it up directly with Home Affairs, I was told (being provided track & trace records) that my new ID was almost finalised. I realised then that my birth date was still wrong & that they had managed now to spell wrongly my middle name. I chase them by email & phone for a week so they could rectify before ID book being printed but got nowhere....of course!
> 
> Anyway, ended up going to Wynberg Home Affairs this morning to queue for 1hr and half to collect an ID which I knew they made mistakes on & resubmit an application....how frustrating!!
> 
> The officer & branch manager couldn't believe it: I mean, not only did Pretoria not correct the birth date (which was the reason for the amendment int the first place), they then proceeded to make a mistake somewhere else in the application!


Thats crazy!! Hopefully it's third time lucky 🍀:fingerscrossed:.. Keep us posted!


----------



## Jujube

Received the SMS (3rd time in 2 months) to go & collect my ID - will keep you updated next week if all is in order, fingers crossed!


----------



## Jujube

Got my ID, yeah!

Name & Birth date all correct ;-)


----------



## Vusi007

Congrats

Long walk to freedon indeed


----------



## HB in Jozi

Congrats Jujube


----------



## Vusi007

Hi 

I got the sms before i left the counter on the day of application ( Randburg )

My ID is now out , collected it last week , took exactly 6 months.

As long as your PR is genuine no need to worry , there is a lot of fake PR,s and IDs never come out.

I did my PR ( section 26a ) through VFS and took exactly 9 months.

Encourage everyone not to cut corners.

Have a blessed weekend folks


----------



## kaniram

*Miss M*

Good Day
Came across your forum. I am awaiting for my ID 23 months.
Who knows meaning of " step 2 of 4 at Marriage Section in Head Office of Department of Home Affairs"?
What means "Step 2"? And what would be steps 3 and 4?
My worries are if they are taking 1 step per year????


----------



## SA_ZAR

kaniram said:


> Good Day
> Came across your forum. I am awaiting for my ID 23 months.
> Who knows meaning of " step 2 of 4 at Marriage Section in Head Office of Department of Home Affairs"?
> What means "Step 2"? And what would be steps 3 and 4?
> My worries are if they are taking 1 step per year????


Hi everyone,

Please let me know what are the required documents while applying for ID application.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,


----------



## IamT

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please let me know what are the required documents while applying for ID application.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi
You need the following

Your Original Permanent Residence Permit
Your verified PR letter
Certified copied of both the above
2 color ID photos
Your certified copy of birth certificate


Regards


----------



## SA_ZAR

IamT said:


> Hi
> You need the following
> 
> Your Original Permanent Residence Permit
> Your verified PR letter
> Certified copied of both the above
> 2 color ID photos
> Your certified copy of birth certificate
> 
> 
> Regards


Hi IamT,

Thanks a lot for the info.

For certified copy of birth certificate do i need to apply for new birth certificate at an Indian embassy.

I have one that i get it in September 2015.

Please advice.

Cheers,


----------



## IamT

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi IamT,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info.
> 
> For certified copy of birth certificate do i need to apply for new birth certificate at an Indian embassy.
> 
> I have one that i get it in September 2015.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi

If I understand you correctly, you only need to get a certified copy of your current original birth certificate. If you do not have an original birth certificate then you will need to get one from your country.


----------



## zohar74

*info*

Hello good people

I've been for a couple days reading closely all the posts in this forum and honestly i have learned a lot from each one of you guys!!! But my question is the following: " at which stage is an individual assigned an ID number ?
I've tried to call the contact center but most of the agents that side are very philosophical....... no proper or even uniform response


----------



## zohar74

Good people I have applied for my ID at Edenvale home affairs and it came out after only three weeks. I'm still under shock ...given all the testimonies of long waiting periods I've read over here...God is good


----------



## JamesNY

zohar74 said:


> Good people I have applied for my ID at Edenvale home affairs and it came out after only three weeks. I'm still under shock ...given all the testimonies of long waiting periods I've read over here...God is good


Were you issued an ID Book or smart id card? I wonder if DHA has started issuing Smart ID card to permanent residents yet?


----------



## SayansiScope

zohar74 said:


> Good people I have applied for my ID at Edenvale home affairs and it came out after only three weeks. I'm still under shock ...given all the testimonies of long waiting periods I've read over here...God is good


This sounds interesting, under which category did you apply your ID from?

Regards,
Sayansi


----------



## juju78

Is there anyone who knows how long it is taking these days for an ID of a married person to come out? l do have a PR and l applied 2 weeks ago?


----------



## joe117

I hear IDs are now coming out quickly of late..your waiting time should be not more than 2 months in total


----------



## juju78

joe117 said:


> I hear IDs are now coming out quickly of late..your waiting time should be not more than 2 months in total


Thanks..l am now desperate because l submitted my application in December 2015.Two weeks back when l called Pretoria l was told that my application had not reached them.l had to go and resubmit where l had initially applied ...they said they lost my application.


----------



## harman007

Hi everybody

After receiving my PRP in April, same day I applied for the Non SA ID. 

I am not able to track the ID because the online tracking site has been suspended until "further notice"

Neither SMS to 32551 nor 0800 60 11 90 works. 

If anybody is in same boat, kindly let me know. 

I will keep you all posted. 


regards


----------



## TendaiPams

hi guys

how long is the process of ID application taking these days..Applied at HArrison street joburg on the 24/10/2016 , recieved an Acknowledgement sms the following day..

Any1 with an idea??? thanx


----------



## jhen.8305

Hi guys,

do anyone experience this?
on 18 on nov received the sms
and after a week
nov 22 step 1 new application is in head office
nov 29 step 2 was verified
Dec 2 step 3 on printing
dec 7 I checked again it was on step 1 again.

then I phoned HA, one agent said after 2 weeks i can received it
then the other one say that it's on process,
then the last one say that it was in the head office..

I do not what's with HA now.


----------



## TapsG

I am in the same situation. From step 3 of 4 (printing) to 1 of 4( new id application captured). Will wait and see .All this happened in 3 weeks.


----------



## SA_ZAR

TapsG said:


> I am in the same situation. From step 3 of 4 (printing) to 1 of 4( new id application captured). Will wait and see .All this happened in 3 weeks.


Hello guys,

How long does it taking for ID application these days.

I applied for m ID last week on 09-12-106 in Centurion office.

Please advise.


----------



## TapsG

Hello guys, Yesterday i was given my ID number at Cullinan Office.Can someone tell me please what i can possibly use an ID number for,without the Temporary ID book itself?Thanx in advance


----------



## Alfexpat

*To speed up ID process*



journalsa said:


> anybody knows when will get a SMS for ID application basing on PR?
> 
> is that happened after the verification on the PR from PTA head office or
> as soon as you applied at any DHA office?
> 
> 
> how long could expect for non-citizenship ID book?
> 
> thanks


On a different note, to speed up the reaction you can personally e-mail your PR certificate copy to [email protected] and specify the office of ID application as they have to send the outcome there


----------



## TapsG

I received the ID collection message.it took less than two months for the ID to be processed.Kudos to home affairs. Well done!!!


----------



## SA_ZAR

TapsG said:


> I received the ID collection message.it took less than two months for the ID to be processed.Kudos to home affairs. Well done!!!


Congratulations 

Where did you applied your ID?

Which category did you get your PRP?

Please advice


----------



## TapsG

My PR was under 26(a).I applied at Cullinan office in Pta east


----------



## SA_ZAR

Thanks so much for the update.

If i track my application it saying step 2 of 4 it's almost a 1 month on step 2.

Please advise if step 2 finished and then how long does it take for the outcome.

Please advise.


----------



## bhavesha

I had applied in June 2016, it is still in stage 2 for me :-(
The help desk have no clue when the marriage verification will be done.
I have applied in Randburg DHA and it is very frustrating.


----------



## TapsG

Step 2 is only quicker if you are single.from step 2,the next step is 3 of 4 (printing) .Usually from printing it lbriefly goes to 1 of 4 again(finger print capture at hanis).Then from there you receive the collection message. I applied mine on 17 Nov and receive a message on the same day.by 29 Dec everything was done.I however received the collection message on 7 Jan 2017.I hope this HELPS you


----------



## 1395193

Have being following through and it's being helpful. Have you applied for your citizenship yet? Winks)) Your PRP is under Category 26 (b) right?




TapsG said:


> Step 2 is only quicker if you are single.from step 2,the next step is 3 of 4 (printing) .Usually from printing it lbriefly goes to 1 of 4 again(finger print capture at hanis).Then from there you receive the collection message. I applied mine on 17 Nov and receive a message on the same day.by 29 Dec everything was done.I however received the collection message on 7 Jan 2017.I hope this HELPS you


----------



## TentMaker

Also waiting for my id. I wanted to find out how long its usually is with Data Capturing and from the posts its not very long considering where I am coming from. Here is my timeline:
*November 2014 - Received PRP. after 10 months from application.
*December 2015 - Applied ID
*Feb 2016 - ID out, but it has an error
*Feb 2016 Applied for Amendment of ID
*June Head Office requested more information. Resubmitted application. Seemed my application couldnt be tracked along the way.
*Jul 2016 received at Head Office.
*Jul 2016 Send to verification.
*23 Jan 2017 Send to Data Capturing.

I am excited because of the movement. I have been with verification for a very very long time. It a long walk to freedom.


----------



## TentMaker

Called again today at the contact center. The first call died after 21 minutes of holding while the lady had gone to check. I called again and my call was picked up by the same lady. The lady sounded like she was being forced to work. She said first its with rectification. When I pointed out that the last time I called I was told its not with Data Capture, he asked me to hold. After a while she said the application is with 'Data' I asked what data is. She then said its printing. I dont want to be excited at the moment. Thhe lady did not sound convincing.


----------



## bhavesha

I finally received my ID book after 7 months of wait.
Applied for ID in Randburg home affairs office on June 2016.
Received SMS on February 3rd 2017.
Collect ID book on February 4th 2017.

It was in marriage verification stage for majority of the processing time.


----------



## 1395193

Congratulations friend. Now Go and prosper! but before you leave, were you issued the Green barcoded or Smart ID? Thank you!



bhavesha said:


> I finally received my ID book after 7 months of wait.
> Applied for ID in Randburg home affairs office on June 2016.
> Received SMS on February 3rd 2017.
> Collect ID book on February 4th 2017.
> 
> It was in marriage verification stage for majority of the processing time.


----------



## Ebenezar1

The smart ID is only issued to SA citizens.


----------



## TentMaker

Received a letter stating successful amendment of the previous faulty details today. 
Letter advises me to apply for an ID. I will be going tomorrow to DHA to apply. Any hints on which offices process IDs quickest?


----------



## TapsG

I recommend Cullinan Office.Very small Ques and efficient personnel. You do not have to be there too early, 8 am is just fine


----------



## TapsG

Processing of ID however is squarely the head office's duty.


----------



## isaiah2k2

Hi All,
I'm new to this forum and wanted to see if anyone could guide me.
I applied for my ID after getting permanent residence. This was last year. 
The application has been in the marriages section since 30 August 2016 and they said they needed my marriage registry which I provided. Now they are saying that they have to verify that I'm not married in my home country. Has anyone come across this and what advice would you suggest to help move the process.
Thanks


----------



## Ebenezar1

I applied for mine on 1 Dec and it's at Marriages since 11 January. They say that they have to verify with your home country. Honestly I think 6 months is standard from what I've seen here especially if you are married it takes forever .


----------



## Jb1970s

That's absurd. This should not be the case when applying for ID after PR. Am following this Post.



isaiah2k2 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to this forum and wanted to see if anyone could guide me.
> I applied for my ID after getting permanent residence. This was last year.
> The application has been in the marriages section since 30 August 2016 and they said they needed my marriage registry which I provided. Now they are saying that they have to verify that I'm not married in my home country. Has anyone come across this and what advice would you suggest to help move the process.
> Thanks


----------



## Bondnote

Hi all

I applied for an ID on 1 March using my PR. I received an SMS with a reference number on 8 March. When I send an SMS to 32551 with the ref number I am getting this response:
"Home Affairs:ID Application for xxcccc: New ID Application has been captured at our office(step 1of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za."
My question is what step of the 4 steps is marriage verification, since I am married?


----------



## Jb1970s

Step 2.



Bondnote said:


> Hi all
> 
> I applied for an ID on 1 March using my PR. I received an SMS with a reference number on 8 March. When I send an SMS to 32551 with the ref number I am getting this response:
> "Home Affairs:ID Application for xxcccc: New ID Application has been captured at our office(step 1of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za."
> My question is what step of the 4 steps is marriage verification, since I am married?


----------



## chris_mave

Ebenezar1 said:


> I applied for mine on 1 Dec and it's at Marriages since 11 January. They say that they have to verify with your home country. Honestly I think 6 months is standard from what I've seen here especially if you are married it takes forever .


I collected my ID yesterday. Mine was in marriages from November when i sent this email out - it left marriages the same day. Maybe you can give it a try. :fingerscrossed:

I emailed:[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Good day,

I am writing to follow up on my id application. I submitted my application on the 17th of October 2016 at the Randburg office and immediately got a confirmation sms that it had been accepted.

I did not get a time frame from the Randburg office as they said it varies but i should call the contact centre to follow up on the application. Each time i call i call the call centre - i get a different time frame for processing. First it was 6-8 weeks, then it changed to 3 months. Today when i called i was advised it takes 6 months. I have been waiting patiently for my ID book for 4 months but for the last 3 months the status has not changed on my application.

As a foreign national in South Africa - all major institutions do not recognise you as a permanent resident until you have the ID book. I am in desperate need of my ID book now as i cannot get a home loan processed as an SA resident without the ID book. I tried giving them my ID number that i got from the randburg office but without the actual ID book all my efforts have become futile.

I have been living in South Africa since 2007 - i attended the university of Kwazulu-natal where i did my bachelors and Honours Degree in Computer Science. I have been a law abiding citizen and ever since i started working i pay my taxes. I am contributing all i can to the South African economy but every step in permanently settling in South Africa is frustrating as everything always takes longer than it is supposed to. 

I just need my ID book urgently.

Any assistance in this regard will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Ebenezar1

Congrats Chris. Finally you have your ID. Go get that home loan.


----------



## Bondnote

"Home Affairs:ID Application for xccx6: Technical Error - Unable to query statusMore info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za" - Hi, is their SMS system down. I am getting the above error message. Yesterday it was saying application "ID document is being printed at Head Office step 3 of 4". I found that to be strange since my application has only been 3 weeks, and i have not even received an ID number yet.


----------



## Ebenezar1

You receive your ID number from the office of application. Are you married ? if not then it could really be at printing stage. I've seen here single people get their IDs in 6 weeks.


----------



## Bondnote

Ebenezar1 said:


> You receive your ID number from the office of application. Are you married ? if not then it could really be at printing stage. I've seen here single people get their IDs in 6 weeks.


I am married. I phoned the call centre and was told that the current status is "ID number assigned and bar coded". Whatever that means. The lady that I spoke to told me not to use the SMS status checking, she said it always gives false updates. So back to waiting. I am not too worried since it seems to take 9-12 months if you are married.


----------



## TentMaker

Bondnote said:


> I am married. I phoned the call centre and was told that the current status is "ID number assigned and bar coded". Whatever that means. The lady that I spoke to told me not to use the SMS status checking, she said it always gives false updates. So back to waiting. I am not too worried since it seems to take 9-12 months if you are married.


I would advise you to call like every 2 weeks at least. It looks likes they take not of the calls and record your eagerness to have the document. This is just my thinking.


----------



## TentMaker

Today I have finally received the much awaited SMS: 
Home Affairs:ID Book for xxxxxx is ready for collection at the office of application - 2017/03/23. 

Yipppeee. I will go to collect the document tomorrow or over the weekend.


----------



## Ebenezar1

When did you apply Tentmaker and also are u married lol.


----------



## TentMaker

Ebenezar1, I was married when I applied. I collected the ID on friday. Its a great relief to have the documents. Moving to the next stop.


----------



## SA_ZAR

I am applied last year on December 10th still my application at marriage section 4 months completed.

Can you any one please assist how long does it take at marriage section?

I called the call center yesterday and they advised they opened the case and i must call them after 10 working days does it speed up the process?

Please advise thanks in advance


----------



## SA_ZAR

TentMaker said:


> Today I have finally received the much awaited SMS:
> Home Affairs:ID Book for xxxxxx is ready for collection at the office of application - 2017/03/23.
> 
> Yipppeee. I will go to collect the document tomorrow or over the weekend.


Congrats :smile:

when did you applied your ID application?


----------



## TentMaker

SA_ZAR said:


> Congrats :smile:
> 
> when did you applied your ID application?


Its a long story I posted earlier on this forumn. But I applied the Id in February 2016.


----------



## ptm83

Hi TapsG

How long does the application stay at step 3 of 4 (printing)?


----------



## Chibaba

After how long should you have to go back to Home affairs to collect your ID number?. I have applied and only got acknowledgement text with reference number only.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Hi all,

I applied for my ID last year December from January it's in the marriage section.

I am calling the callcenter every week but the saying it's at marriage section still :fingerscrossed:

Please advise how can i followup it up.

Please kindly advise.

KIND REGARDS,


----------



## Ebenezar1

Me and you both..


----------



## SA_ZAR

Ebenezar1 said:


> Me and you both..


Yes i am still waiting for the outcome.

Still struck in marriages section :fencing::doh:


----------



## STEADYB

SA_ZAR said:


> Yes i am still waiting for the outcome.
> 
> Still struck in marriages section :fencing::doh:


Hi guys, any news of any IDs coming out. It seems this thread is quite now. Mine been in marriages for over 3 months now, escalated got ref number and to date nothing has moved. Applied beginning of March.


----------



## Ebenezar1

Hi All. I finally got my ID yesterday. I applied 1 Dec 2016 it went to marriages 11 Jan and left marriages 14 Jun. I got the sms on 14 July to go and collect. I had to call numerous times. I also sent an email to the DG and they responded and i was also pushing on the email thread. It wasn't easy at all. Took me 8 months. I'm glad I have it. Now onto the driver's licence issue.


----------



## STEADYB

Ebenezar1 said:


> Hi All. I finally got my ID yesterday. I applied 1 Dec 2016 it went to marriages 11 Jan and left marriages 14 Jun. I got the sms on 14 July to go and collect. I had to call numerous times. I also sent an email to the DG and they responded and i was also pushing on the email thread. It wasn't easy at all. Took me 8 months. I'm glad I have it. Now onto the driver's licence issue.


Great man, you have run your race. Thanks for the update. It seems l have to wait.


----------



## teegombaz

Fantastic thread, very helpful for us newbies!

I applied for my ID only on 14/07/2017 at Randburg and got the SMS at the counter.

Hopefully, it sounds like the process is now streamlined but I'm dreading the marriage section like everybody else, married to an SA lady and submitted the DH-130 as required but PR is based on work (26a) not marriage. I was unlucky not to get the DH-130 form on the date of marriage so waited several months for a vault copy of marriage register from HA.

The long walk to freedom begins, after this the driver's license conversion if that's still possible.

I read on the HA Smart ID FAQs that PR holders can also apply but I'm assuming after one gets their hands on the green book ID 1st, any idea folks?

Good luck to all!


----------



## Ebenezar1

Can Perm Res apply for the smart ID? I thought its only for SA Citizens


----------



## teegombaz

Ebenezar1 said:


> Can Perm Res apply for the smart ID? I thought its only for SA Citizens


I read an official FAQ from HA, got a print out but can't remember the website link.

From what I gather the Smart IDs were being rolled out in phases starting with senior citizens, I think it was then followed by an age group between 16 - 35 yrs, now it appears open to other age groups but I don't know if that includes PR non-citizens.

I don't see why not it's just a different form of the same ID document just "smarter", smaller & instant (no need for printed photographs) - the green ID book valuable as it is reminds me of the pass books from yesteryear.


----------



## Ebenezar1

At the moment the smart ID was only being issued to SA citizens. I thought there was a recent announcement made that PR holders can also now apply for a smart ID .


----------



## SA_ZAR

Ebenezar1 said:


> Hi All. I finally got my ID yesterday. I applied 1 Dec 2016 it went to marriages 11 Jan and left marriages 14 Jun. I got the sms on 14 July to go and collect. I had to call numerous times. I also sent an email to the DG and they responded and i was also pushing on the email thread. It wasn't easy at all. Took me 8 months. I'm glad I have it. Now onto the driver's licence issue.


Congratulations 

I am also applied for my ID last year December 2016 still in marriages section.

Could you please give me the followup email address's so i can followup with them.

Thank you.


----------



## Ebenezar1

I used [email protected] he's the DG and its on the DHA website as well. sent first email on 11 May and ID was out 2 months later. you also need to keep following up as well on the mail thread.


----------



## STEADYB

This is really tedious and frustrating. So all the people on the forum none have received IDs who applied in 2017 and the process went through marriages. Because l see it's December guys still to get or just received ID.


----------



## Jb1970s

So far i think Ebenezer who applied in Dec 2016 is the newest person in town that has receive his ID. Kudos to him




STEADYB said:


> This is really tedious and frustrating. So all the people on the forum none have received IDs who applied in 2017 and the process went through marriages. Because l see it's December guys still to get or just received ID.


----------



## Cupcake_Lindsay

I'm completely in the same boat. Received permanent residence (critical skills) in January, applied for ID 20th February and every time I have called I've been told my application is in the Marriage Verification section. 

I married my South African husband in October 2016, and initially we had some issues with the Home Affairs in the little town where we got married as they were asking for medical certs etc for me (ridiculous, and they backed down eventually). We thought that was all resolved so there should be no reason for our application to be stuck, but getting anyone at HA to confirm that is impossible. 

In fact, trying to get ANY information out of the call centre to confirm if there's an issue or not is bloody impossible. Beyond frustrated right now!!


----------



## 49761218

Hello guys
Just wanted to ask what are the things one should do once they have received their ID beside banking details?


----------



## SA_ZAR

Good day everyone,

I am still waiting for my ID applied last year December 2016 :fingerscrossed:

I calling call center every week and they advising my application still with Marriages section. it's so frustrating 9 months they haven't finalized the application.

Please advise why this taking to long to issue the ID.

Thanks in advance.

Kind Regards,


----------



## papermania

SA_ZAR said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> I am still waiting for my ID applied last year December 2016 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I calling call center every week and they advising my application still with Marriages section. it's so frustrating 9 months they haven't finalized the application.
> 
> Please advise why this taking to long to issue the ID.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Kind Regards,


Do you have South African spouse?


----------



## SA_ZAR

papermania said:


> Do you have South African spouse?


No 

I am married in India.

Currently my wife staying with me on relative visa.

Are you also in the same boat waiting for the ID??

Thank you


----------



## mjh

I received by PR on the basis of marriage recently and am starting the process of applying for an ID.

The DHA website and the VFS office where I was given my PR permit told me I need to go to the local DHA office with my passport, birth certificate, validated PR copy and just apply.

I went to Randburg DHA to check out the queue size and a notice there says that they want the BI-30 copy as well. I was married in 2008 and I didn't ever receive a copy of the register when married, only the BI-27 marriage certificate. The minister had his book stolen shortly after our marriage as well so only the DHA has the BI-30 anyway. If there is a way to avoid it I don't really want to have to get the BI-30 for this specific purpose.

I am wondering if this requirement for BI-30 is new, specific to Randburg, or is some obsolete requirement as I see a lot of you have marriages being checked in the marriages section (sorry if it is a sore point)? Did any of you make an application without form BI-30 and where/how - please could you share the details if you know?

Many Thanks


----------



## teegombaz

mjh said:


> I received by PR on the basis of marriage recently and am starting the process of applying for an ID.
> 
> The DHA website and the VFS office where I was given my PR permit told me I need to go to the local DHA office with my passport, birth certificate, validated PR copy and just apply.
> 
> I went to Randburg DHA to check out the queue size and a notice there says that they want the BI-30 copy as well. I was married in 2008 and I didn't ever receive a copy of the register when married, only the BI-27 marriage certificate. The minister had his book stolen shortly after our marriage as well so only the DHA has the BI-30 anyway. If there is a way to avoid it I don't really want to have to get the BI-30 for this specific purpose.
> 
> I am wondering if this requirement for BI-30 is new, specific to Randburg, or is some obsolete requirement as I see a lot of you have marriages being checked in the marriages section (sorry if it is a sore point)? Did any of you make an application without form BI-30 and where/how - please could you share the details if you know?
> 
> Many Thanks


Unfortunately there's no way around the BI-30/DHA-30 requirement as far as I'm aware.

You need to apply for a vault copy of the marriage register (basically a certified copy of the original BI-30/DHA-30) at any DHA office to be retrieved from a manual vault in Pretoria, if you're lucky it will be out in 3 months, if your spouse is a SA citizen get her/him to apply on your behalf it's easier to follow-up via ID number.

Apparently prior to 2014 the marriage register book only had 2 copies of the BI-30/DHA-30 one copy was submitted to DHA to register the marriage and the other copy remained in the book until the book is full and also gets submitted to DHA for archiving. I'm told from 2014 the book now has 3 copies to ensure you get a copy for your records.

It's actually a nonsensical requirement because the DHA already has records of all marriages done in SA, why don't they verify internally? The whole point is to validate your marriage besides ID applications go through the dreaded marriages sections which takes ages as you can see on this thread.

I was in the same boat although my PR was based on work not marriage so technically that shouldn't really have had any bearing on my ID application, it had nothing to do with my spouse.


----------



## mjh

Many Thanks Teegombaz.

That a very helpful answer. I'll be applying for the vault copy of the BI-30/DHA-30 then.


----------



## STEADYB

*ID (Marriages Section)*

Guys has there been any feedback on your side, another full month has gone by and documents are still in 2 of 4 (Marriages), its been 5 months and in mid September it will be 6 full months. Has anyone who applied in 2017 been successful getting their IDs thus far which went through marriages section. One observation though since Home Affairs stopped opening on Saturdays there has been no progress at all. Has anyone come up with a technique that has worked in contacting the Department?


----------



## Cupcake_Lindsay

STEADYB said:


> Guys has there been any feedback on your side, another full month has gone by and documents are still in 2 of 4 (Marriages), its been 5 months and in mid September it will be 6 full months. Has anyone who applied in 2017 been successful getting their IDs thus far which went through marriages section. One observation though since Home Affairs stopped opening on Saturdays there has been no progress at all. Has anyone come up with a technique that has worked in contacting the Department?


No success so far (submitted in Feb). I did get through to someone at the marriages section who advised that they have a backlog of over 2 years!! 

The latest lady at the call centre says it's a 6-9 month wait to get through marriage verification. Best thing to do is keep logging calls and see if you can get it escalated. It's ridiculous!


----------



## Ebenezar1

Mine was at marriages from 13 Jan till about 14 June. That's 6 months. But then I had to follow up aggressively though.


----------



## papermania

STEADYB said:


> Guys has there been any feedback on your side, another full month has gone by and documents are still in 2 of 4 (Marriages), its been 5 months and in mid September it will be 6 full months. Has anyone who applied in 2017 been successful getting their IDs thus far which went through marriages section. One observation though since Home Affairs stopped opening on Saturdays there has been no progress at all. Has anyone come up with a technique that has worked in contacting the Department?


Maybe they are delaying issuance of ID's to Permanent Residents as very soon DHA is stopping issuance of Permanent Residency and replace it with long term visas. difficult times ahead I guess.


----------



## STEADYB

Cupcake_Lindsay said:


> No success so far (submitted in Feb). I did get through to someone at the marriages section who advised that they have a backlog of over 2 years!!
> 
> The latest lady at the call centre says it's a 6-9 month wait to get through marriage verification. Best thing to do is keep logging calls and see if you can get it escalated. It's ridiculous!


Thats sad, I think they are just not doing their job. I have a couple of friends who got their PRs last year l did check which them again. The processes only took between 4 to 6 months. So one wonders why they are talking of 2 years, just last year they were within timelines what has changed. CUPCAKE_LINDSAY if you don't mind please do share the number for the marriages section, then we can all put pressure. Unfortunately the minister's email no longer works they have removed it. Thanks.


----------



## SA_ZAR

STEADYB said:


> Thats sad, I think they are just not doing their job. I have a couple of friends who got their PRs last year l did check which them again. The processes only took between 4 to 6 months. So one wonders why they are talking of 2 years, just last year they were within timelines what has changed. CUPCAKE_LINDSAY if you don't mind please do share the number for the marriages section, then we can all put pressure. Unfortunately the minister's email no longer works they have removed it. Thanks.


Good day All,

I am still waiting for my ID to come out still at marriages 10 months gone.

Can anyone please advise how can i speed up the process and get the ID.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## acharyasharma06

Can't say how many days but You will only receive an SMS with *reference number*


----------



## SA_ZAR

Hi all,

I just checked the status by sending an SMS notification DHA.

I received the reply like this "ID application for XXXXXXX : ID document is being printed at head office pretoria (step 3 of 4)"

Please advise how long it's going finalize the ID book.

Thank you


----------



## Jb1970s

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just checked the status by sending an SMS notification DHA.
> 
> I received the reply like this "ID application for XXXXXXX : ID document is being printed at head office pretoria (step 3 of 4)"
> 
> Please advise how long it's going finalize the ID book.
> 
> Thank you


Between 3-4 weeks depending on when your application left marriages


----------



## SA_ZAR

Jb1970s said:


> Between 3-4 weeks depending on when your application left marriages


Thank you so much for the info.

My application was lefet at marriages on last week Friday.


----------



## Ebenezar1

Great that its left marriages .. you will have in a month latest like me. it left marriages 14 June and I received it 17 July.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Ebenezar1 said:


> Great that its left marriages .. you will have in a month latest like me. it left marriages 14 June and I received it 17 July.


Thank you so much for the reply.

I have also looked at this thread about the timelines they saying 10 days to 20 days maximum after left at marriages.

waiting to see my ID:fingerscrossed:


----------



## STEADYB

Happy for you man. Advise when you have collected. The wait continues this side of town.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

It's been 5 months for me and still waiting for my ID. Still in marriage section. DHA with so many stories to tell when you can the call center.


----------



## Bondnote

I applied for my in February 2017. Since end of March 2017 it has been in Stage 2 ( Marriage verification). 8 months waiting for the ID. I get the feeling they no longer want to issue IDs to non-citizens.


----------



## Ebenezar1

I also had the same feeling that they simply do not want to issue IDs to foreigners so they delay the process and frustrate you. But then again PR is more important than the ID yet mine was out in 3 months leaves you wondering whats going on.


----------



## STEADYB

After some prayers, phone calls and emails finally yesterday1/11/2017 my application left the marriages section, and that's eight months.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Wow


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

STEADYB said:


> After some prayers, phone calls and emails finally yesterday1/11/2017 my application left the marriages section, and that's eight months.


Please can you tell me which email did you sent to?
Mine is 6months and counting. 

Thanks.


----------



## STEADYB

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Please can you tell me which email did you sent to?
> Mine is 6months and counting.
> 
> Thanks.


Initial l sent to the minister email, only to be disappointed when l realised that it had been blocked/closed. Hence I resorted to the generic ones [email protected] and [email protected]. They never replied though on the emails, but one day when i phoned the lady did advise that they have received the emails( NB had attached copies of my home affairs submitted documents) and she had seen the marriage certificate attached and were working on it. Hence I noticed the effort was it was not in vain. Every week l called up until one call center lady complained that l must wait for a month but l never took hid.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Thanks. I sent to the first email before now but never got response as well. I’ll send to the 2nd email you stated. Well, one thing I never did was to attach my marriage certificate. II think I’ll do that now. Thanks


----------



## Bondnote

Waiting for my ID since 1 March 2017. Now when I send an SMS to 32551 to check on the progress I get an error message "Home Affairs:ID Application for ***: Technical Error - Unable to query statusMore info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za."


----------



## Bondnote

Is anyone else getting this error message from 32551? Has anyone who is married and applied after Feb 2017 received their ID yet?


----------



## STEADYB

Bondnote said:


> Is anyone else getting this error message from 32551? Has anyone who is married and applied after Feb 2017 received their ID yet?


It's been like this since last week. Instead send your ID number and check if status has changed into married. I applied around the 15th of March and last week it moved from marriages.


----------



## Bondnote

STEADYB said:


> It's been like this since last week. Instead send your ID number and check if status has changed into married. I applied around the 15th of March and last week it moved from marriages.


Thanks. Tried that and it appears mine has now moved from the marriages section as well.


----------



## Rozay

Hello....do you get ID number before getting the actual ID.If yes after how long from application and how do u obtain it?


----------



## STEADYB

Rozay said:


> Hello....do you get ID number before getting the actual ID.If yes after how long from application and how do u obtain it?


Yes the ID number comes out fast. You will need to go back though to your H A office of application and they do give it to you. Am not sure about time frames but when l went back after a month I was able to get my ID number.


----------



## Babs2

I have been following thread on this forum for a while. My wife applied for her id on 2nd of April received it first week of October.


----------



## Bondnote

Babs2 said:


> I have been following thread on this forum for a while. My wife applied for her id on 2nd of April received it first week of October.


Lucky her. I applied beginning of March 2017, and am still waiting.


----------



## Babs2

My sincere advice for you and all other people awaiting their id. Kindly send an email to the DG([email protected]).
All copy the link on expat forum about people`s complains. This was what she did and she got an id within 2 weeks.


----------



## Bondnote

I applied for my ID on 1 March 2017. Finally collected the ID today 21 Nov. Nine long months. I did not get any SMS that my ID was ready for collection, but when I phoned the call centre today they told me it was dispatched to the centre of application on Thursday last week.


----------



## papermania

Babs2 said:


> My sincere advice for you and all other people awaiting their id. Kindly send an email to the DG([email protected]).
> All copy the link on expat forum about people`s complains. This was what she did and she got an id within 2 weeks.


Hi Babs2, I did email him last week but no reply. Does he reply? Is there any need for followup email to him or will it go negatively with him?


----------



## Babs2

Hi Papernia, he does reply. I suggest you send a follow-up email.


----------



## Hopeful777

Hi All, I am new to this thread, since I was following the PR timescales one. Now that I am proud owner of PR  I am about to embark on the ID journey. Could anyone advise if my understanding is correct that if single I should get the ID hopefully quicker, and if yes how quicker are talking about.

2nd question is on the requirements for ID i have noticed the following statement ""If your permit has not been verified then you will have to apply for this first and then submit your application" 

Any idea what this verification is. Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Hopeful777 said:


> Hi All, I am new to this thread, since I was following the PR timescales one. Now that I am proud owner of PR  I am about to embark on the ID journey. Could anyone advise if my understanding is correct that if single I should get the ID hopefully quicker, and if yes how quicker are talking about.
> 
> 2nd question is on the requirements for ID i have noticed the following statement ""If your permit has not been verified then you will have to apply for this first and then submit your application"
> 
> Any idea what this verification is. Any help is much appreciated


When you receive your PR, it comes with Verification of Permanent Residence. It's a copy attached with your original PR, but with an inscription that says "Verification of permanent resident". Just take your PR or everything you received concerning your PR to your nearest home affairs and apply for your ID.

The only thing they will request from you is 2 passport photograph. If you're married, they'll ask for a particular marriage form that has your fingerprint and the marriage certificate.

Well, i don't know how long the process takes for a single applicant. I'm married and my application is still in marriages since June 2017 till now. It's about 6 months and still counting.

Goodluck with your application.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

You do not need to apply for verification of PR ok. Just go straight and apply for your ID. They'll give you your ID reference number immediately and you'll also receive an sms regarding this.


----------



## Hopeful777

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> When you receive your PR, it comes with Verification of Permanent Residence. It's a copy attached with your original PR, but with an inscription that says "Verification of permanent resident". Just take your PR or everything you received concerning your PR to your nearest home affairs and apply for your ID.
> 
> The only thing they will request from you is 2 passport photograph. If you're married, they'll ask for a particular marriage form that has your fingerprint and the marriage certificate.
> 
> Well, i don't know how long the process takes for a single applicant. I'm married and my application is still in marriages since June 2017 till now. It's about 6 months and still counting.
> 
> Goodluck with your application.


Yup I see now. It is a 2 pager and both pages look exactly the same just that the second page has a different stamp stating verification. Thanks a lot for the info. And when you apply did you leave your Original Permit with them? Am scared to leave any original docs in case they loose them. This is how paranoid I am with them 

Good luck with your application as well, hopefully it comes very soon!


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Hopeful777 said:


> Yup I see now. It is a 2 pager and both pages look exactly the same just that the second page has a different stamp stating verification. Thanks a lot for the info. And when you apply did you leave your Original Permit with them? Am scared to leave any original docs in case they loose them. This is how paranoid I am with them
> 
> Good luck with your application as well, hopefully it comes very soon!


They’ll return everything back to you. They’ll make copies of everything.


----------



## jollem

If you are single the ID takes about 3 months to come out. If you married it takes about 9 months. This is because the marriage verification steps takes long if you are married. they will need to verify the marriage, yet if you are single there is no need to verify any marriage so this step proceeds quickly.


----------



## Hopeful777

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> You do not need to apply for verification of PR ok. Just go straight and apply for your ID. They'll give you your ID reference number immediately and you'll also receive an sms regarding this.


So i just came back from the DHA but didn't get id ref number. All i have is the receipt and copy of the fist page i filled out. Do i need to stress? How long before you guys got your SMS to ensure my application is in?

Thanks a mil


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Your ID reference number is also written wit a pen somewhere in the copy they gave u. You don’t have to stress about this.


----------



## Hopeful777

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Your ID reference number is also written wit a pen somewhere in the copy they gave u. You don’t have to stress about this.


Thank you so much for your quick response @Kickagainstxenophobia.
My last question is how do you guys track your application. I believe you can't track it with sending SMS with ID number because i just don't have ID number 
Any help is appreciated


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Hopeful777 said:


> Thank you so much for your quick response @Kickagainstxenophobia.
> My last question is how do you guys track your application. I believe you can't track it with sending SMS with ID number because i just don't have ID number
> Any help is appreciated


You will track it with your ID reference number. 

Don't bother to track it in the first 2 months. Start tracking after maybe the 3rd month.


----------



## STEADYB

Team l finally collected my ID after nine months in the system (married route). Thanks to all the guys who continue contributing positively to this site. All insights were very helpful and comforting. Please don't let this thread die, let it help many more to come.
Adios Amigos...


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

STEADYB said:


> Team l finally collected my ID after nine months in the system (married route). Thanks to all the guys who continue contributing positively to this site. All insights were very helpful and comforting. Please don't let this thread die, let it help many more to come.
> Adios Amigos...


Congrats bro. Did u made any follow up and to which email if applicable.


----------



## STEADYB

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Congrats bro. Did u made any follow up and to which email if applicable.


I did, initial there was no response but when l started cc ing the DG responses started coming through.


----------



## Babs2

Congratulations. Victory at last.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

STEADYB said:


> I did, initial there was no response but when l started cc ing the DG responses started coming through.


How many times did u cc the DG?


----------



## Ebenezar1

I got the sms while i was still in the car park before leaving DHA. All is in order relax and enjoy the looong wait unless you're not married.


----------



## Hopeful777

Ebenezar1 said:


> I got the sms while i was still in the car park before leaving DHA. All is in order relax and enjoy the looong wait unless you're not married.


Thank you will do and I am not married.....but still no SMS


----------



## papermania

ID applied last week July 2017.
Reached marriages on second week August 2017.
Was stuck ever since.
Today checked the status it says - ID Document is being printed at Head Office Pretoria (Step 3 of 4).

Any idea when will it be ready for collection in Cape Town?


----------



## papermania

papermania said:


> ID applied last week July 2017.
> Reached marriages on second week August 2017.
> Was stuck ever since.
> Today checked the status it says - ID Document is being printed at Head Office Pretoria (Step 3 of 4).
> 
> Any idea when will it be ready for collection in Cape Town?


ID received today.


----------



## Hopeful777

Hi Guys,

Quick question. Which one is more trustworthy? Call center or the SMS check? I have called yesterday and the lady from the call center advised my ID is in printing and I should check again in 7 working days. 
After some research on the forum I have also realized I can send SMS to 32551 with ID followed by my reference number instead of id. So I did that and I get that my app is in stage 2....so not sure which one to believe


----------



## papermania

Hopeful777 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Quick question. Which one is more trustworthy? Call center or the SMS check? I have called yesterday and the lady from the call center advised my ID is in printing and I should check again in 7 working days.
> After some research on the forum I have also realized I can send SMS to 32551 with ID followed by my reference number instead of id. So I did that and I get that my app is in stage 2....so not sure which one to believe


You must believe the SMS as I have witnessed them to be more accurate. Go to DHA office where you applied ID and ask them to give you your ID number so that next time you can followup with ID number instead of Barcode.


----------



## Hopeful777

papermania said:


> You must believe the SMS as I have witnessed them to be more accurate. Go to DHA office where you applied ID and ask them to give you your ID number so that next time you can followup with ID number instead of Barcode.


 you are so correct. Phoned again today just to see what they will say and now they told me it is in data section and it went there on the 22nd December....not sure where the lady from yesterday saw printing...
As for my ID number I can't really afford to queue the whole day so that I can just obtain the number  The Randburg office is crazy and you need to be there from 6 if you want to be done in decent time....like little after 12...

Am hoping it will go quicker than usual as I am not married and never have been so fingers crossed


----------



## shudza

Hopeful777 said:


> you are so correct. Phoned again today just to see what they will say and now they told me it is in data section and it went there on the 22nd December....not sure where the lady from yesterday saw printing...
> As for my ID number I can't really afford to queue the whole day so that I can just obtain the number  The Randburg office is crazy and you need to be there from 6 if you want to be done in decent time....like little after 12...
> 
> Am hoping it will go quicker than usual as I am not married and never have been so fingers crossed


It takes only a few minutes. Go to counter number 8.


----------



## Ncube family

Good Afternoon

Submitted my ID application this morning at Johannesburg Harrison Street Regional Office. Received an acknowledgement of receipt sms after a couple of hours having submitted.I guess this means the beginning of another long wait.My PR was based on Section 26b


----------



## Cupcake_Lindsay

Well that's been a year since I applied and my application is STILL stuck in marriage verification. Thought I was getting somewhere 6 months ago but it appears whomever pulled my file for processing was lying and simply trying to save face. Frustrated doesn't even begin to describe how I feel right now


----------



## Topmaxi

Ncube family said:


> Good Afternoon
> 
> Submitted my ID application this morning at Johannesburg Harrison Street Regional Office. Received an acknowledgement of receipt sms after a couple of hours having submitted.I guess this means the beginning of another long wait.My PR was based on Section 26b


What documentation was needed for submission


----------



## Sister boss

Good day all I am new to this group hAve been following your chats.I had a ZSP permit before I heard about section 27b so I traveled to home country to apply for critical skill permit it took 7 months to come out then I applied for PR 27b In November 2017 it came out on 16 January 2018. Went to home affairs to apply for ID apparently I had to go to have an authenticity of my marriage certificate from home country consulate in joburg. 
Did that it took 10 days to come out went to apply again for Id this time with every thing. got first sms as the lady captured my things. So I want to ask is this authenticity thing a new thing since nobody has ever mentioned it on this group. How does it affect time frame of id application. Thank you all


----------



## Ncube family

Topmaxi said:


> What documentation was needed for submission


Hi Topmaxi

From they required the following

1.Copy of passport
2.PR Verification Certificate
3.Copy of Marriage Certificate
4.Copy of form DHA-30/Bi30
5.Two identical ID photos
6.Copy of Spouse ID
7.Form DHA-9/Bi9

Obviously you need to take your originals with you.
In return they gave me the middle copy of form DHA-30/Bi30. I received the sms approximately two hours later having submitted


----------



## Rozay

Sister boss said:


> Good day all I am new to this group hAve been following your chats.I had a ZSP permit before I heard about section 27b so I traveled to home country to apply for critical skill permit it took 7 months to come out then I applied for PR 27b In November 2017 it came out on 16 January 2018. Went to home affairs to apply for ID apparently I had to go to have an authenticity of my marriage certificate from home country consulate in joburg.
> Did that it took 10 days to come out went to apply again for Id this time with every thing. got first sms as the lady captured my things. So I want to ask is this authenticity thing a new thing since nobody has ever mentioned it on this group. How does it affect time frame of id application. Thank you all


Sorry I cant assist.when in November did u apply PR ?and which vfs? am still awaiting mine applied 13 December !Thanks


----------



## ndanmak

I have applied for my ID in December and when i sent a SMS to enquire about the progress it says step 2 out of 4.Is there anyone who knows about the different steps and also the timeline involved in that step.Application is only for me....so no marriage verification.


----------



## Sister boss

Beginning


----------



## Ncube family

Morning All

Is there a way of tracing an ID application without an ID number,l only have a reference number which l obtained via an sms on submission of my application

Thank you for your advice

Ncube


----------



## ndanmak

Ncube family said:


> Morning All
> 
> Is there a way of tracing an ID application without an ID number,l only have a reference number which l obtained via an sms on submission of my application
> 
> Thank you for your advice
> 
> Ncube


Yep its possible........................................send them as SMS.Write the following

ID (leave a space)then reference number.Send this to 38585..


----------



## Ncube family

ndanmak said:


> Yep its possible........................................send them as SMS.Write the following
> 
> ID (leave a space)then reference number.Send this to 38585..


Hi Ndanmak

Thanks for the advice-really appreciate.I tried to sms thrice this morning and getting this response

Sorry,there was a technical error!.Please try again later!

Will keep trying or maybe its still early to start tracking


----------



## Abi.Mayor

ID received today after 11 months wait
Thank you every one!!! Finally


----------



## economicrefugee

*Waiting for ID*

I have been reading a lot here to understand the experience people have had with applying for an ID. This is a very useful platform to inform other immigrants to south africa and provides hope so we dont all despair. This is my journey.

August 2015 applied for critical skills permit in Harare
October 2015 collected 1 year critical skills permit
Jan 2016 relocated to South Africa
May 2016 applied for the 5 year extension and this was declined in June 2016
Appealed in early July 2016
5 year extension granted in July 2016
May 2017 Applied for PR
November 21 2017 PR granted
December 29 2017 applied for ID. received reference SMS on the same day
Till now there has been no further communication. I am not married and the ID application is just for me. Now i wait for further communication. The few times i have called Home affairs i have been told its at the finger print section or data capturing section. I am not sure what are the next steps till its printed


----------



## Hopeful777

Ncube family said:


> Hi Ndanmak
> 
> Thanks for the advice-really appreciate.I tried to sms thrice this morning and getting this response
> 
> Sorry,there was a technical error!.Please try again later!
> 
> Will keep trying or maybe its still early to start tracking


The number is 32251


----------



## Ncube family

Abi.Mayor said:


> ID received today after 11 months wait
> Thank you every one!!! Finally


Congratulations Abi-this calls for a big celebration.

I am just worried about the long wait,its as if its a PR application

Congrats again-your world is now open,enjoy the fruits of RSA


----------



## KoolKam

Ncube family said:


> Hi Topmaxi
> 
> From they required the following
> 
> 1.Copy of passport
> 2.PR Verification Certificate
> 3.Copy of Marriage Certificate
> 4.Copy of form DHA-30/Bi30
> 5.Two identical ID photos
> 6.Copy of Spouse ID
> 7.Form DHA-9/Bi9
> 
> Obviously you need to take your originals with you.
> In return they gave me the middle copy of form DHA-30/Bi30. I received the sms approximately two hours later having submitted


Hi NCube,

I got my PR based on 27B and in the process of applying ID book.
First question regarding forms to be submitted - DHA-30 and DHA-9.
Will they give in HA office or should i download and fill it.
If I should download, can you please share links for both forms 30 and 9. 
Second question, regarding marriage certificate, I have issued from India.
Is that fine to submit or should I have any affidavit verifying my marriage certificate.
Thanks.


----------



## Ncube family

KoolKam said:


> Hi NCube,
> 
> I got my PR based on 27B and in the process of applying ID book.
> First question regarding forms to be submitted - DHA-30 and DHA-9.
> Will they give in HA office or should i download and fill it.
> If I should download, can you please share links for both forms 30 and 9.
> Second question, regarding marriage certificate, I have issued from India.
> Is that fine to submit or should I have any affidavit verifying my marriage certificate.
> Thanks.


Hi KoolKam

In response to your questions above,

1.If you visit your local DHA office they will issue you original application forms which you need to fill in for your application-no need to download,you will get everything at the office.
2.I see you have a foreign Marriage Certificate,is it in English language-you will need it translated if not.As long as if its in English,you wont have any problems,they will accept it as is.

Regards

Ncube


----------



## Ncube family

As a matter of interest,for those that have obtained their South African ID books,as permanent residence holder can you be employed in the public service dept of RSA e.g SAPS /Metro Police, Home Affairs and etc.It will be interesting to know how far one can go in the republic with permanent residence.


----------



## KoolKam

Ncube family said:


> Hi KoolKam
> 
> In response to your questions above,
> 
> 1.If you visit your local DHA office they will issue you original application forms which you need to fill in for your application-no need to download,you will get everything at the office.
> 2.I see you have a foreign Marriage Certificate,is it in English language-you will need it translated if not.As long as if its in English,you wont have any problems,they will accept it as is.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ncube


Hi Ncube,

Thanks very much for your update. I will visit HA on Thursday.
Yes, my Marriage Certificate is in English. So it should be accepted.


----------



## Topmaxi

Ncube family said:


> Hi Topmaxi
> 
> From they required the following
> 
> 1.Copy of passport
> 2.PR Verification Certificate
> 3.Copy of Marriage Certificate
> 4.Copy of form DHA-30/Bi30
> 5.Two identical ID photos
> 6.Copy of Spouse ID
> 7.Form DHA-9/Bi9
> 
> Obviously you need to take your originals with you.
> In return they gave me the middle copy of form DHA-30/Bi30. I received the sms approximately two hours later having submitted



Do they really need to see the original copies of these documents. I have all the documents readily available except my birth certificate original which is back at home. I can only get it when i go for a visit.


----------



## KoolKam

Topmaxi said:


> Do they really need to see the original copies of these documents. I have all the documents readily available except my birth certificate original which is back at home. I can only get it when i go for a visit.


I too do not have Birth Certificate with me.
But as per list mentioned for JHB office by Ncube, it was not included, so thought of applying ID immediately.


----------



## Ncube family

KoolKam said:


> I too do not have Birth Certificate with me.
> But as per list mentioned for JHB office by Ncube, it was not included, so thought of applying ID immediately.


No No No-your birth certificate is required as well.I might have forgot to include it on the list of requirements.Please include it as well without fail


----------



## KoolKam

Ncube family said:


> No No No-your birth certificate is required as well.I might have forgot to include it on the list of requirements.Please include it as well without fail


Thanks Ncube.
I will get the original birth certificate first and then apply for ID book.


----------



## Topmaxi

guess we are in tge same bought then coz i assumed they would probably not mind a certified copy as that is what i have now. I usually keep certified copies of documents with me


----------



## jollem

Legally there is nothing wrong for those departments to employ even temporary residents as long as they have the right permits. However practically, preference is given to CITIZENS. Because there are lots of unemployed citizens, it is highly unlikely that permanent residents would get these jobs - ID or no ID. The same applies to private sector. Those jobs that wants citizens only is mainly for BEE points and a permanent resident doesnt count for BEE. Even if you are a citizen who got naturalised after 1994 u will still not count for BEE.


----------



## Sister boss

Hi ncube I see your response to koolman when did you apply for your id I applied mine recently I have a marriage certificate from Zimbabwe and they told me to go do authenticity(verification) of Marriage certificate at my consulate before applying for id book. I don't know if this applies to ZimbAbwean only. And the other thing I have never seen any one else talking about it on this website.


----------



## KoolKam

Sister boss said:


> Hi ncube I see your response to koolman when did you apply for your id I applied mine recently I have a marriage certificate from Zimbabwe and they told me to go do authenticity(verification) of Marriage certificate at my consulate before applying for id book. I don't know if this applies to ZimbAbwean only. And the other thing I have never seen any one else talking about it on this website.


Hi Sister_boss,
May I please know which DHA office you applied for ID book. Thanks.


----------



## Sister boss

Randburg


----------



## Ncube family

Dear All

Any idea how long the ID application stays at HANIS (Home Affairs National Identification system),my trail is as follows,

1. Jan 30 2018 PR issued (after applying in August 2015) - 29 months waiting for PR

2. 05 Feb 2018 PR collected, also attached was the verification certificate (Rivonia - VFC)

3. 12 Feb 2018 ID Application made at Johannesburg Large Office - Harrison St.
4. 12 Feb 2018 Two hours later that day- An SMS received - acknowledge of receipt of ID application with the reference number 000xxxxxxxx

5. 28 Feb 2018 Application received at HANIS for finger prints

6. 06 March 2018 Application still at HANIS for fingerprints capturing

I have heard a rumor that the ID application for PR Holders takes a minimum of 6 -12 months-best case scenario


----------



## Rozay

Ncube family said:


> Dear All
> 
> Any idea how long the ID application stays at HANIS (Home Affairs National Identification system),my trail is as follows,
> 
> 1. Jan 30 2018 PR issued (after applying in August 2015) - 29 months waiting for PR
> 
> 2. 05 Feb 2018 PR collected, also attached was the verification certificate (Rivonia - VFC)
> 
> 3. 12 Feb 2018 ID Application made at Johannesburg Large Office - Harrison St.
> 4. 12 Feb 2018 Two hours later that day- An SMS received - acknowledge of receipt of ID application with the reference number 000xxxxxxxx
> 
> 5. 28 Feb 2018 Application received at HANIS for finger prints
> 
> 6. 06 March 2018 Application still at HANIS for fingerprints capturing
> 
> I have heard a rumor that the ID application for PR Holders takes a minimum of 6 -12 months-best case scenario


If you are not married 6 weeks if married 6 months....it gets "stuck" at marriage verification department


----------



## jonamoyo

which number did you send sms?


----------



## beedzadza

Ncube family said:


> Dear All
> 
> Any idea how long the ID application stays at HANIS (Home Affairs National Identification system),my trail is as follows,
> 
> 1. Jan 30 2018 PR issued (after applying in August 2015) - 29 months waiting for PR
> 
> 2. 05 Feb 2018 PR collected, also attached was the verification certificate (Rivonia - VFC)
> 
> 3. 12 Feb 2018 ID Application made at Johannesburg Large Office - Harrison St.
> 4. 12 Feb 2018 Two hours later that day- An SMS received - acknowledge of receipt of ID application with the reference number 000xxxxxxxx
> 
> 5. 28 Feb 2018 Application received at HANIS for finger prints
> 
> 6. 06 March 2018 Application still at HANIS for fingerprints capturing
> 
> I have heard a rumor that the ID application for PR Holders takes a minimum of 6 -12 months-best case scenario


@Ncube how are you tracing you application.I applied also at the same time as you and the sms verification only says step 2 of 4


----------



## KoolKam

Sister boss said:


> Hi ncube I see your response to koolman when did you apply for your id I applied mine recently I have a marriage certificate from Zimbabwe and they told me to go do authenticity(verification) of Marriage certificate at my consulate before applying for id book. I don't know if this applies to ZimbAbwean only. And the other thing I have never seen any one else talking about it on this website.


I applied for ID book today in Joburg Harrison Street Office.
It was a smooth process. Directly moved to 5th floor where ID book is to be applied.

Once I entered, they gave me 2 forms to be filled in black pen.
Once filled, went to counter with below Attested documents along with originals and 2 ID photos.

1. Passport
2. PR Verification Certificate
3. Birth Certificate
4. Marriage Certificate
5. Spouse Passport

Later they took fingerprints and I paid 140 Rands in the counter .
Within 30 mins, I got an sms from Home affairs about acknowledgement of ID application.

Sister_Boss,
They didnt ask me for Marriage Authenticity Certificate.
I assume that you were on dependent PR and it might be the case.
Might be they would ask me when I apply ID for my wife.
Since I heard from my consulate that for ID book, they are providing a validation letter for marriage certificate.


----------



## Ncube family

KoolKam said:


> I applied for ID book today in Joburg Harrison Street Office.
> It was a smooth process. Directly moved to 5th floor where ID book is to be applied.
> 
> Once I entered, they gave me 2 forms to be filled in black pen.
> Once filled, went to counter with below Attested documents along with originals and 2 ID photos.
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. PR Verification Certificate
> 3. Birth Certificate
> 4. Marriage Certificate
> 5. Spouse Passport
> 
> Later they took fingerprints and I paid 140 Rands in the counter .
> Within 30 mins, I got an sms from Home affairs about acknowledgement of ID application.
> 
> Sister_Boss,
> They didnt ask me for Marriage Authenticity Certificate.
> I assume that you were on dependent PR and it might be the case.
> Might be they would ask me when I apply ID for my wife.
> Since I heard from my consulate that for ID book, they are providing a validation letter for marriage certificate.


Hi KoolKam

Congratulations. I see you paid R140 at the counter , what was the payment for?I was told you only pay for a reissue.I never paid any monies since it was a first application which l was told was for free.

Anyway congratulations again and welcome to world of long waiting.

Regards

Ncube


----------



## Ncube family

beedzadza said:


> @Ncube how are you tracing you application.I applied also at the same time as you and the sms verification only says step 2 of 4


Hello beedzadza

Please accept my apologies for the late response, I have a source working in the Civic Dept of the Department of Home Affairs sharing the info with me in confidence. S/he has been giving me regular updates regarding my applications from DZP ID amnesty which l was a beneficiary ,to my PR application all the way to my latest ID application based on my section 26b Permanent Residence Permit. I have not been successfully with the sms system, maybe l am typing in correctly as l keep getting an error message. The sms number(s) which l have obtained from this forum are as follows
32551
38585


----------



## Ncube family

Rozay said:


> If you are not married 6 weeks if married 6 months....it gets "stuck" at marriage verification department


Hi Rozay

I have noted your response-thank you.I guess l still have a long way to go as my application is based on RSA Marriage,l mean Section 26b Permanent Residence Permit

Regards

Ncube


----------



## Ncube family

Sister boss said:


> Hi ncube I see your response to koolman when did you apply for your id I applied mine recently I have a marriage certificate from Zimbabwe and they told me to go do authenticity(verification) of Marriage certificate at my consulate before applying for id book. I don't know if this applies to ZimbAbwean only. And the other thing I have never seen any one else talking about it on this website.


Hi Sister Boss

Sorry for the late response, l see you have successfully submitted your application at the Randburg District Office . Good luck we both on the same boat,let the waiting begin


----------



## Sister boss

Congratulations koolman. My application was based on 27b critical skills visa. But I suppose rules change daily because I didn't pay anything for first issue but there you paid R140 maybe it differs from one home affairs office to another.


----------



## Sister boss

When did you apply Ncube


----------



## Sister boss

Guys this system is confusing sometimes because a friend of mine applied his id the last week of November 2017 it was out on 5th February 2018 he is from Zimbabwe married to a south Africa lady. Don't know how some can come out in 2months and some in 9 months frustrating.


----------



## ndanmak

I submitted my application for the ID on the 18th of December last year.It was just for myself.All along last month and in January the SMS was saying it was in stage 2 of 4.Today i checked again and was pleasantly surprised that it is now at stage 3 of 4 ie the printing stage.I am not sure how long it will take maybe another month but i am happy that its almost there now.


----------



## Muzhinji

How does one check progress of the application. Kindly advice


----------



## Muzhinji

Which number did u send an sms


----------



## ndanmak

32251 is the number..............................then the body of the message i put ...ID space then my ref number....


----------



## ndanmak

Just received a message to inform me that my ID is ready for collection.I thank the Lord it was not any easy journey.My rejection for the permanent res for the first time,the long wait for my appeal.It has been a journey indeed.For those who are still in the road be patient it will work out.Best wishes.


----------



## jollem

congratulations and well done.


----------



## Ncube family

ndanmak said:


> Just received a message to inform me that my ID is ready for collection.I thank the Lord it was not any easy journey.My rejection for the permanent res for the first time,the long wait for my appeal.It has been a journey indeed.For those who are still in the road be patient it will work out.Best wishes.


Hi Ndanmak

Congratulation-3 months for an ID application to be finalized,its a good turn around time.I assume your PR was based on critical skills or something similar l guess.

Congratulations again,this calls for a big celebration


----------



## KoolKam

ndanmak said:


> Just received a message to inform me that my ID is ready for collection.I thank the Lord it was not any easy journey.My rejection for the permanent res for the first time,the long wait for my appeal.It has been a journey indeed.For those who are still in the road be patient it will work out.Best wishes.


Congrats ndanmak


----------



## IvyLeager

Sister boss said:


> Congratulations koolman. My application was based on 27b critical skills visa. But I suppose rules change daily because I didn't pay anything for first issue but there you paid R140 maybe it differs from one home affairs office to another.


Hi Sister boss
You have obtained your PR under section 27b (critical skills), are there conditions on the PR certificate (like the critical skills visa) which limits you to work only within a specific type of field? or can you work anywhere?


----------



## ENDLOVU

*Id application processing steps*

Colleagues,
I trust that you are all well and strong.

I have a confusing situation here regarding the processing steps, hope someone can assist with an explanation:

1. I got my PRP on 05.08.2017 and proceeded to apply for my ID on the same day.
2. 08.08.2017 Received and SMS - Application for ID Received at Head Office Pretoria
3. 08.02. 2018 Checked via SMS (32551) - Processing at Head Office (step 2 of 4)
4. 03.04.2018 -Checked via SMS (32551) - Captured at our office (step 1 of 4)

Initially I could only use the reference number but can now use both ID number and ref to check via SMS, however my application is back to step 1 of 4??

Regards
ENdlovu


----------



## Hopeful777

ENDLOVU said:


> Colleagues,
> I trust that you are all well and strong.
> 
> I have a confusing situation here regarding the processing steps, hope someone can assist with an explanation:
> 
> 1. I got my PRP on 05.08.2017 and proceeded to apply for my ID on the same day.
> 2. 08.08.2017 Received and SMS - Application for ID Received at Head Office Pretoria
> 3. 08.02. 2018 Checked via SMS (32551) - Processing at Head Office (step 2 of 4)
> 4. 03.04.2018 -Checked via SMS (32551) - Captured at our office (step 1 of 4)
> 
> Initially I could only use the reference number but can now use both ID number and ref to check via SMS, however my application is back to step 1 of 4??
> 
> Regards
> ENdlovu



Hi,

I had the same problem. my application went from stage 2 back to stage 1. I did however called the contact center and kept asking for updates.....I used to call like twice a week as they kept giving me different info. I received my ID probably about a month after the app moved back to stage 1. Within a month it went back to stage 2 and then ready for collection. Hope this helps. But please do keep calling them and insist on detailed feedback otherwise they just tell you it is still in processing.
oh and btw I also sent email to "[email protected]" requesting info on why my application has moved back to stage 1 from 2 and requesting feedback on exact stage it is in?

just a note I am single so stage 2 didn't go that long for me. My ID came out in about 4 months
Good luck!


----------



## Ncube family

ndanmak said:


> Just received a message to inform me that my ID is ready for collection.I thank the Lord it was not any easy journey.My rejection for the permanent res for the first time,the long wait for my appeal.It has been a journey indeed.For those who are still in the road be patient it will work out.Best wishes.


Have you collected your ID Book yet


----------



## jonamoyo

How did you get the ID number while the application is still in progress?


----------



## ENDLOVU

I picked up the ID number on the DHA-9 form while it was being processed. There is ref no. and id number fields, which the HA official completes.


----------



## Ncube family

jonamoyo said:


> How did you get the ID number while the application is still in progress?


Moyo

ID number is normal issued at your office of application,lets say after two months(best case scenario) having submitted your ID application.The reference number is found on the right hand top corner of the DHA-9 form you used for your ID application of which in your possession you should have the middle duplicate without the fingerprints section


----------



## Hopeful777

Hi Guys, has anyone of you applied for a smart card rather? I saw on the website of home affairs for online applications that it does give you the option for permanent resident?


----------



## Ncube family

Hopeful777 said:


> Hi Guys, has anyone of you applied for a smart card rather? I saw on the website of home affairs for online applications that it does give you the option for permanent resident?


Smart cards are for SA Citizens at this stage.PR Holders are only issued ID Books


----------



## Hopeful777

Ncube family said:


> Smart cards are for SA Citizens at this stage.PR Holders are only issued ID Books


I am aware and this used to be the official statement from some time ago. My friend was applying for her SA ID yesterday(South African) and on the type you can select South African or permanent resident....and if you do select permanent residence you can select your country of origin...which to me sounds like possible to apply.


----------



## Ncube family

Hopeful777 said:


> I am aware and this used to be the official statement from some time ago. My friend was applying for her SA ID yesterday(South African) and on the type you can select South African or permanent resident....and if you do select permanent residence you can select your country of origin...which to me sounds like possible to apply.


Hmm l see-that is interesting


----------



## HB in Jozi

Ncube family said:


> Hmm l see-that is interesting


Intersting indeed. First time i hear of this. May be someone on PR who has succeeded in getting the smart ID can tell us......Anyone out there pls??????


----------



## Hopeful777

HB in Jozi said:


> Intersting indeed. First time i hear of this. May be someone on PR who has succeeded in getting the smart ID can tell us......Anyone out there pls??????


Sorry i forgot to update you on this. So I indeed tried to register and see if it will go through but when I insert all my info including my ID number, I get error message saying that Currently this service is only available for citizens....to me this does mean that at some point it will be available for us too...


----------



## Hopeful777

hi All, 

below is an email I received when inquiring for smart id card:

_"Dear XXXXXXX

Re: Smart ID card enquiry,

Thank you for writing to the Department of Home Affairs Contact Centre.

Please accept our sincere apology for the late response on your enquiry.

Kindly be advised that you are entitled to apply for a Smart ID card on condition that you or your Parents are bonafide citizen/s of South Africa. 

For further clarity, please reply to this email or contact our Contact Centre on 0800 60 11 90, or +27 (0) 12 338 8000 if abroad.

Kind regards,

Case Resolution Clerk

Home Affairs Contact Centre"_


----------



## ENDLOVU

Hopeful777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the same problem. my application went from stage 2 back to stage 1. I did however called the contact center and kept asking for updates.....I used to call like twice a week as they kept giving me different info. I received my ID probably about a month after the app moved back to stage 1. Within a month it went back to stage 2 and then ready for collection. Hope this helps. But please do keep calling them and insist on detailed feedback otherwise they just tell you it is still in processing.
> oh and btw I also sent email to "[email protected]" requesting info on why my application has moved back to stage 1 from 2 and requesting feedback on exact stage it is in?
> 
> just a note I am single so stage 2 didn't go that long for me. My ID came out in about 4 months
> Good luck!


Thank you for the response Hopeful777, I see now it has move from step 1 of 4 straight to step 3 of 4 being "Application for xxxxxxxx being printed at Head Office". I see a bit of light now. Regards.


----------



## Topmaxi

i submitted my application in Seshego, Polokwane. Very friendly, professional service. You get your acknowledgement of receipt sms while still being served.


----------



## Ncube family

Dear All

Any of you who was a beneficiary of the Zimbabwe Dispensation Project who surrendered a South African ID obtained illegally during the Zimbabwe Documentation Project in 2010 then applied and collected a non resident ID book based on a Permanent Residence Permit.

Please share your experiences


----------



## Ncube family

Congratulations Topmaxi


----------



## ENDLOVU

ENDLOVU said:


> Thank you for the response Hopeful777, I see now it has move from step 1 of 4 straight to step 3 of 4 being "Application for xxxxxxxx being printed at Head Office". I see a bit of light now. Regards.


Thank you all for helping keep a TAB on my ID application, finally its ready for collection at office of application (SMS).


----------



## gzkasowanjete

ENDLOVU said:


> Thank you all for helping keep a TAB on my ID application, finally its ready for collection at office of application (SMS).


I applied for an ID and got the reference number in December 2017 but till now haven't heard anything. I have been trying to send text messages to 32551 but I always get a failed to deliver message after 2 days. Can someone help me how I should send the message. I have been sending this as ID_reference number
Let me know if this is correct

Thanks


----------



## Topmaxi

Good day,

Please advise on how reliable is this sms tracking system. I applied on the 24th April 2018 and received the confirmation sms the same time. Out of curiousity, i sent an sms to 32551 the same evening and it did confirm that is has been captured (Stage 1). Once again, out of curiousity again, on the 29th April and the 5th May, i sent smses and the response was that it was now on stage 2 being captured at Head Office. However, today's responses says it went back to stage 1 of 4


----------



## ENDLOVU

gzkasowanjete said:


> I applied for an ID and got the reference number in December 2017 but till now haven't heard anything. I have been trying to send text messages to 32551 but I always get a failed to deliver message after 2 days. Can someone help me how I should send the message. I have been sending this as ID_reference number
> Let me know if this is correct
> 
> Thanks


I have been doing it like: IDref number. No space, no hyphen, no underscore. Try that.


----------



## ENDLOVU

Topmaxi said:


> Good day,
> 
> Please advise on how reliable is this sms tracking system. I applied on the 24th April 2018 and received the confirmation sms the same time. Out of curiousity, i sent an sms to 32551 the same evening and it did confirm that is has been captured (Stage 1). Once again, out of curiousity again, on the 29th April and the 5th May, i sent smses and the response was that it was now on stage 2 being captured at Head Office. However, today's responses says it went back to stage 1 of 4


I also had the same issues, see my post then Hope777 allayed my fears. I went from step 2 of 4 back to step 1 of 4 then straight to step 3 of 4 and ready for collection. Keep going you will et there.. there is movement at least.


----------



## Topmaxi

ENDLOVU said:


> I also had the same issues, see my post then Hope777 allayed my fears. I went from step 2 of 4 back to step 1 of 4 then straight to step 3 of 4 and ready for collection. Keep going you will et there.. there is movement at least.


Thanks for the feedback. Indeed there has been progress. Its back on stage 3 of 4 and when i enquired yesterday i was advised it's at checkers


----------



## Ncube family

Topmaxi said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Indeed there has been progress. Its back on stage 3 of 4 and when i enquired yesterday i was advised it's at checkers


Hi Topmaxi

Please advise how do you check the progress of an application with just a reference number.Could you please elaborate if you can especially in tems of the sms layout

Thanks


----------



## Topmaxi

Ncube family said:


> Hi Topmaxi
> 
> Please advise how do you check the progress of an application with just a reference number.Could you please elaborate if you can especially in tems of the sms layout
> 
> Thanks


Ncube family,

You can check the progress via sms by sending "ID ref" to 32551 but then that will only tell you which stage it is at between stage 1 to 4 of 4. However, if you want a more detailed update you can visit you office of application or one nearest to you. They will see the stage by entering the reference number and give you the ID number if it has been generated already.


----------



## Topmaxi

Thanks to this forum for helping us understand the procedure of application and the entire process. I finally got my ID document 37 days after application. Made the application on the 24th of April.

All the best to the rest awaiting theirs


----------



## Ncube family

Topmaxi said:


> Thanks to this forum for helping us understand the procedure of application and the entire process. I finally got my ID document 37 days after application. Made the application on the 24th of April.
> 
> All the best to the rest awaiting theirs


Congratulations-this calls for a big celebration.

As a matter of interest,on what section was your PR based on?


----------



## Ncube family

Dear All

Could anyone us with the contact details for the Marriage Section department?


----------



## Topmaxi

Ncube family said:


> Congratulations-this calls for a big celebration.
> 
> As a matter of interest,on what section was your PR based on?


Section 27 (b) and i am single


----------



## Sister boss

Confused as ever I applied for my Id in February application was suspended sometime in May rEason being the stamp on my verification certificate was at the wrong position. Returned it to vfs and it was returned back to me in 5weeks saying they was nothing wrong with my certificate. Returned it to office of application beginning of June about three days ago it was saying 3/4 printing now it's giving me a error message phoned call center the lady didn't say anything tangible jus they are still busy and when I asked have I been allocated ID number she said I can tell you. Go to you office of application maybe they Will tell you. Please advise.


----------



## Ncube family

For those with applications stuck at Marriage Section,here are the contact details below,

SECTION: BOSS-BIRTHS, MARRIAGES AND DEATHS
NAME EMAIL ADDRESS	PHONE NUMBER
Norman Ramashia	[email protected] 012 402 2170/082 903 7518
Aaron Ramodumo	[email protected] 012 402 2009/076 803 8720
Delford Kgongwana	[email protected] 012 402 2257
Puseletso Ramalepe	Puseletso [email protected] 012 402 2259
Jeneva Phiri Jeneva [email protected] 012 402
Ashwin Ramsunder	[email protected] 

I hope this helps someone


----------



## Ncube family

Sister boss said:


> Confused as ever I applied for my Id in February application was suspended sometime in May rEason being the stamp on my verification certificate was at the wrong position. Returned it to vfs and it was returned back to me in 5weeks saying they was nothing wrong with my certificate. Returned it to office of application beginning of June about three days ago it was saying 3/4 printing now it's giving me a error message phoned call center the lady didn't say anything tangible jus they are still busy and when I asked have I been allocated ID number she said I can tell you. Go to you office of application maybe they Will tell you. Please advise.


I normal find the office of application giving a more reliable information than the call center.

You can also email Robela Mogane she will give you accurate information or direct your query to the relevant department and she is quick to respond.


----------



## Sister boss

Thanks Ncube did your ID came out


----------



## Ncube family

Sister boss said:


> Thanks Ncube did your ID came out


There were complications with my ID application as l was one of the beneficiaries of the DZP permit who surrendered an illegal ID Book in 2010. My fingerprints were still linked to my old ID number, so they had to be deleted and recaptured. My application has been sitting with the investigation wing of DHA since March and was only issued a new non-citizen ID number a few days ago after it came from Marriage investigation (marriage authenticity)which took a day or so. I was emailed by DHA with my new Identity number and told to expect an sms next week. My new ID number is already linked to my spouse’s ID number as married, checked this by smsing IDxxxxxxxxxxxxx to 32551
Home Affairs: Marital status for IDxxxxxxxxxxxxx: MARRIED (1912/01/17). More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za. 6/21/2018 2:32:37 PM

I again checked the progress of my ID application by smsing to the same number response was 

Home Affairs: ID Application for IDxxxxxxxxxxxx: ID Document is being printed at Head Office Pretoria(step 3of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za

I am just keeping fingers crossed and waiting for an important sms


----------



## Sister boss

Thanks Ncube yours will come out soon.I went to office of application I was told that it has gone to marriages yesterday does it goes for printing then marriages because it was saying 3/4 printing ,now it's saying 2/4 😲 I was given is number


----------



## Ncube family

Sister boss said:


> Thanks Ncube yours will come out soon.I went to office of application I was told that it has gone to marriages yesterday does it goes for printing then marriages because it was saying 3/4 printing ,now it's saying 2/4 😲 I was given is number


It will make sense to be finalised at marriage before the application goes to printing. 
SMS your new ID number to 32551,(Type Mxxxxxxxxxxxxx and sms to 32551)if the response comes out saying 

‘’ (Home Affairs: Marital status for xxxxxxxxxxx: MARRIED (1820/1/15),then you should know that you are done with the marriage thing and your application will be moving to another stage.


----------



## Sister boss

Thanks Ncube very helpful Can you get a temporary ID while waiting for your ID


----------



## jollem

unfortunately you cant get a temporary ID while waiting for your first ID. All you need is to wait (or follow up). But it will come out


----------



## Ncube family

jollem said:


> unfortunately you cant get a temporary ID while waiting for your first ID. All you need is to wait (or follow up). But it will come out


Thought so


----------



## Ncube family

My ID sent to the Office of application,now waiting for an important sms to collect.


----------



## Sister boss

Congratulations Ncube its been long overdue and you have been patient you deserve it. And you also kept this group going.


----------



## Ncube family

Sister boss said:


> Congratulations Ncube its been long overdue and you have been patient you deserve it. And you also kept this group going.


My ID book is now ready for collection at the office of application.Without wasting anymore time l am on way now to collect


----------



## jollem

Congrats once again. Did you manage to collect?


----------



## Ncube family

jollem said:


> Congrats once again. Did you manage to collect?


Yes collected this morning-All good.

I now have to link my SA citizens born children to my ID number so that my particulars can reflect on their Unabridged Birth Certificates-basically to update their birth record.The process takes about two months.


----------



## amahlezulu

*Dha-30/bi30*



Ncube family said:


> Hi Topmaxi
> 
> From they required the following
> 
> 1.Copy of passport
> 2.PR Verification Certificate
> 3.Copy of Marriage Certificate
> 4.Copy of form DHA-30/Bi30
> 5.Two identical ID photos
> 6.Copy of Spouse ID
> 7.Form DHA-9/Bi9
> 
> Obviously you need to take your originals with you.
> In return they gave me the middle copy of form DHA-30/Bi30. I received the sms approximately two hours later having submitted


 Hie Ncube is this DHA-30/B130 form same as the marriage register which was discussed on the other forum.


----------



## Ncube family

amahlezulu said:


> Hie Ncube is this DHA-30/B130 form same as the marriage register which was discussed on the other forum.


Hi Amehlabezulu

Nope they are not the same.

DHA30 is the marriage register.

DHA130 is a form for applying a Marriage Certificate.

These forms are no longer called Bixxxx they now called DHAxxxxx for example

Bi130 is now called DHA130

Hope this makes sense


----------



## amahlezulu

*@Ncube*



Ncube family said:


> Hi Amehlabezulu
> 
> Nope they are not the same.
> 
> DHA30 is the marriage register.
> 
> DHA130 is a form for applying a Marriage Certificate.
> 
> These forms are no longer called Bixxxx they now called DHAxxxxx for example
> 
> Bi130 is now called DHA130
> 
> Hope this makes sense


Thanks Ncube so, the one that is needed when submitting the ID application is the DHA30, the marriage register?


----------



## Ncube family

amahlezulu said:


> Thanks Ncube so, the one that is needed when submitting the ID application is the DHA30, the marriage register?


Correct


----------



## Sister boss

Guys I am tired of waiting for my ID to come out originally lodged application in February I have been emailing to dha now I tweeted minister and dha responded after that saying I should emails them [email protected] do you think they will help or am I jeopardizing my application


----------



## Ncube family

Sister boss said:


> Guys I am tired of waiting for my ID to come out originally lodged application in February I have been emailing to dha now I tweeted minister and dha responded after that saying I should emails them [email protected] do you think they will help or am I jeopardizing my application


Was the ID application made in February this year.On what section was your PR issued on?


----------



## Sister boss

ID Application based on 27b critical skills


----------



## jollem

For ID application the PR section doesnt matter. What matters is whether you are single or married. If you single the ID should take no more than 3 months. If you are married the ID will take about 8 months.


----------



## Captain263

My journey with SA Home Affairs has been a lengthy one. First came to SA on a Visitor's Visa in 2009 March. Overstated the 3 months and applied for Asylum. Was granted asylum in August 2009 and renewed my Asylum on a month to month basis. Took advantage of the DZP amnesty in 2010 and received a 4 year work permit on condition that I denounce my refugee status. I gladly accepted the terms. The DZP expired and I moved to the ZSP permit. Decided to apply for CSV from Zim in May 2017 and received my CSV in October 2017. Applied for PR in November 2017 and received my PR in May 2018. Applied for ID in May 2018. I made a follow up in June and was informed that my application was suspended. Went to the Office of Application and they asked me to submit my Marriage Certificate. My application was only attended to on 24 July 2018 and is now on stage 2/4. Now waiting for the next stages but will continue checking if everything is ok because I thought all was well while my application was stagnant and suspended. A long marathon indeed.


----------



## Rozay

jollem said:


> For ID application the PR section doesnt matter. What matters is whether you are single or married. If you single the ID should take no more than 3 months. If you are married the ID will take about 8 months.


mine is at fingerprint section for the past month,applied 6 weeks ago not married...


----------



## jollem

It will be out soon. If you want you can call the callcenter to get your ID number or get it from the office of application. But the ID number is pretty useless though until u get the ID. But for curiosity you can just get it so long.


----------



## Rozay

jollem said:


> It will be out soon. If you want you can call the callcenter to get your ID number or get it from the office of application. But the ID number is pretty useless though until u get the ID. But for curiosity you can just get it so long.


thank you.unfortunately its impossible to get Id number from callcenter so am told by them,and at office of application call center is giving contradicting statements if its possible !


----------



## Justin 88

Good day guys 

A bit off topic. My wife and I both have PR's and ID's which we individually obtained prior to us getting married. We got married in Zim early this month. My question then is do we have to notify SA home affairs of our marriage /or register our marriage with DHA


----------



## terryZW

Justin 88 said:


> Good day guys
> 
> A bit off topic. My wife and I both have PR's and ID's which we individually obtained prior to us getting married. We got married in Zim early this month. My question then is do we have to notify SA home affairs of our marriage /or register our marriage with DHA


The procedure would be the same as 2 South Africans married abroad registering their marriage locally. You don't "have to" but you definitely want to, because for administrative purposes you are both still unmarried according to DHA (i.e if you do an ID/Marital status check it will come back unmarried), which could cause issues if you need any services in SA that would require or are based on this info, e.g financial service like life policies, insurance, joint loans, etc.


----------



## Justin 88

terryZW said:


> The procedure would be the same as 2 South Africans married abroad registering their marriage locally. You don't "have to" but you definitely want to, because for administrative purposes you are both still unmarried according to DHA (i.e if you do an ID/Marital status check it will come back unmarried), which could cause issues if you need any services in SA that would require or are based on this info, e.g financial service like life policies, insurance, joint loans, etc.


Thanks terryZW, i agree with you this makes perfect sense. Let me rather wait for my ID to come out first, its been stuck on stage 2, submitted the app in May prior to wedding, wouldnt want it to be delayed any longer by submitting wedding infor now


----------



## Rozay

Justin 88 said:


> Thanks terryZW, i agree with you this makes perfect sense. Let me rather wait for my ID to come out first, its been stuck on stage 2, submitted the app in May prior to wedding, wouldnt want it to be delayed any longer by submitting wedding infor now


Hi on the ID application form which marital status did u tick?


----------



## Justin 88

Rozay said:


> Hi on the ID application form which marital status did u tick?


Hi Rozay, i ticked single as my wedding was two months later from the day i submitted my application. I submitted my application in May and only got married in August


----------



## Rozay

Justin 88 said:


> Hi Rozay, i ticked single as my wedding was two months later from the day i submitted my application. I submitted my application in May and only got married in August


for single its usually 6weeks to 3months.....what stage is it on if u make a phone call to the call center?


----------



## Justin 88

Rozay said:


> for single its usually 6weeks to 3months.....what stage is it on if u make a phone call to the call center?


Stage 2, i usually send sms to 32551 with my id ref number. i have never called call centre


----------



## Rozay

Justin 88 said:


> Stage 2, i usually send sms to 32551 with my id ref number. i have never called call centre


call center gives a better clarity.mine stuck in fingerprint section,applied 8 weeks ago.The sms has not been workin for me last 4 weeks,have you tried it recently?


----------



## nigelAlva

Rozay said:


> call center gives a better clarity.mine stuck in fingerprint section,applied 8 weeks ago.The sms has not been workin for me last 4 weeks,have you tried it recently?


The sms service on 32251 seems to be offline.


----------



## nigelAlva

*32551


----------



## Rozay

nigelAlva said:


> The sms service on 32251 seems to be offline.


yes indeed.any updates guys,anyone collected recently or whose waiting since when ,lets keep the thread going


----------



## Justin 88

Rozay said:


> call center gives a better clarity.mine stuck in fingerprint section,applied 8 weeks ago.The sms has not been workin for me last 4 weeks,have you tried it recently?


Yes i sms like everyday. I contacted the call center yesterday, spent like 20 minutes waiting for a consultant only for the connection to be bad


----------



## Rozay

Justin 88 said:


> Yes i sms like everyday. I contacted the call center yesterday, spent like 20 minutes waiting for a consultant only for the connection to be bad


are you getting feedback when you sms,all i get is technical error or no sms at all.When last did you successfully sms?


----------



## Justin 88

Rozay said:


> are you getting feedback when you sms,all i get is technical error or no sms at all.When last did you successfully sms?


yes this morning, its says app at head office pretoria for processing (step 2 of 4) its been stuck here for a long time


----------



## Rozay

perhaps am doing it wrong IS IT ID000XXXXXX(NO SPACE BETWEEN ID&DIGIT) or ID XXXXX(SPACE BETWEEN ID & DIGIT LEAVING OUT FIRST 3 000) or 
ID 000XXXX (SPACE BETWEEN ID & DIGIT).please advise how you doing it.is the number 32551?


----------



## Justin 88

Rozay said:


> perhaps am doing it wrong IS IT ID000XXXXXX(NO SPACE BETWEEN ID&DIGIT) or ID XXXXX(SPACE BETWEEN ID & DIGIT LEAVING OUT FIRST 3 000) or
> ID 000XXXX (SPACE BETWEEN ID & DIGIT).please advise how you doing it.is the number 32551?


so its ID 000******** i.e put space between D and 0's please include the 3 zeros. by the way this ID issue just cost me a home loan


----------



## Rozay

Justin 88 said:


> so its ID 000******** i.e put space between D and 0's please include the 3 zeros. by the way this ID issue just cost me a home loan


s

am still getting technical error sms,call center says the sms facility has not been working,I wonder how you managing to use it.Anyone else winning with sms? yes ID is important,i missed a lucrative job offer !


----------



## Justin 88

Rozay said:


> Justin 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so its ID 000******** i.e put space between D and 0's please include the 3 zeros. by the way this ID issue just cost me a home loan
> 
> 
> 
> s
> 
> am still getting technical error sms,call center says the sms facility has not been working,I wonder how you managing to use it.Anyone else winning with sms? yes ID is important,i missed a lucrative job offer !
Click to expand...

Surprising now I am wondering whether I should trust the notifications I get. See what I got now after sending reference to 32551; 
Home Affairs:ID Application for xxxxxxxx: ID Application is at Head Office Pretoria for processing(step 2of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za.


----------



## Rozay

Justin 88 said:


> Surprising now I am wondering whether I should trust the notifications I get. See what I got now after sending reference to 32551;
> Home Affairs:ID Application for xxxxxxxx: ID Application is at Head Office Pretoria for processing(step 2of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za.


very strange horror affairs indeed.Try calling the contact center on 0800601190 ,then option 1,then option 1 again.....should tell you specific area in the processing where your application is at so we can compare notes !.Its a toll free number so no airtime charge if you to hold for long


----------



## Justin 88

Rozay said:


> Justin 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising now I am wondering whether I should trust the notifications I get. See what I got now after sending reference to 32551;
> Home Affairs:ID Application for xxxxxxxx: ID Application is at Head Office Pretoria for processing(step 2of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za.
> 
> 
> 
> very strange horror affairs indeed.Try calling the contact center on 0800601190 ,then option 1,then option 1 again.....should tell you specific area in the processing where your application is at so we can compare notes !.Its a toll free number so no airtime charge if you to hold for long
Click to expand...

I called in today and the guy was like they are still gathering documentation or something and he said a case was opened when I called on the 4th. He said it takes abt 10 days for case to be resolved and advised I follow up after the 10 days.


----------



## Sister boss

Jus checked my maritial status a few minutes ago saying married now I phoned home affairs call center its saying id moved from marriages Friday so what's next please help.


----------



## Rozay

Sister boss said:


> Jus checked my maritial status a few minutes ago saying married now I phoned home affairs call center its saying id moved from marriages Friday so what's next please help.


How did you check marital status? Usually after marriages it should be very fast as that is the most delaying stage but us singles we still waiting,do not know whats going on


----------



## Justin 88

Justin 88 said:


> Rozay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so its ID 000******** i.e put space between D and 0's please include the 3 zeros. by the way this ID issue just cost me a home loan
> 
> 
> 
> s
> 
> am still getting technical error sms,call center says the sms facility has not been working,I wonder how you managing to use it.Anyone else winning with sms? yes ID is important,i missed a lucrative job offer !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprising now I am wondering whether I should trust the notifications I get. See what I got now after sending reference to 32551;
> Home Affairs:ID Application for xxxxxxxx: ID Application is at Head Office Pretoria for processing(step 2of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za.
Click to expand...

Am now getting a technical error when I send sms


----------



## Rozay

Justin 88 said:


> Am now getting a technical error when I send sms


Its really frustrating,my application been at fingerprint section since last week of july ! which stage is yours,they should tell when your phone(stage + date it went there)


----------



## Justin 88

Rozay said:


> Justin 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am now getting a technical error when I send sms
> 
> 
> 
> Its really frustrating,my application been at fingerprint section since last week of july ! which stage is yours,they should tell when your phone(stage + date it went there)
Click to expand...

Please check msg I dm'd you


----------



## Sister boss

Went to check my id at office of application. The lady said its been dispatching to data capturing its been previously saying ID application of xxxxxxx printing at dha stage 3/4. Now I get a error message so what stage is dispatching how long do I still have to wait lady said check in three weeks.


----------



## Rozay

Sister boss said:


> Went to check my id at office of application. The lady said its been dispatching to data capturing its been previously saying ID application of xxxxxxx printing at dha stage 3/4. Now I get a error message so what stage is dispatching how long do I still have to wait lady said check in three weeks.


I would assume last stages(20 aug 2015 ) per this attachment from here


----------



## micha8802

Guys so basically this is another PR app, I think they should just make this an all in one app including ID.. well I applied for ID on the 7th of September, I'm guessing its a wait until Christmas lol


----------



## Justin 88

micha8802 said:


> Guys so basically this is another PR app, I think they should just make this an all in one app including ID.. well I applied for ID on the 7th of September, I'm guessing its a wait until Christmas lol


 it really is frustrating. I have been waiting since 14 May. 4 months for an id


----------



## micha8802

Justin 88 said:


> it really is frustrating. I have been waiting since 14 May. 4 months for an id


Wow bro not cool do you have the marriage complication perhaps?


----------



## Justin 88

micha8802 said:


> Justin 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it really is frustrating. I have been waiting since 14 May. 4 months for an id
> 
> 
> 
> Wow bro not cool do you have the marriage complication perhaps?
Click to expand...

No I dont


----------



## jollem

hang in there. It takes 8 about months if you are married. Just relax, it will come out


----------



## Rozay

jollem said:


> hang in there. It takes 8 about months if you are married. Just relax, it will come out


Kindly note these are single marital status applications...moreover relaxing is out of the question a lot is at stake !


----------



## Sister boss

Hi good people is the sms service working when I enquire it gives me Error message


----------



## Rozay

Sister boss said:


> Hi good people is the sms service working when I enquire it gives me Error message


Helloz,its been down for over a month now.Your best bet is the call center.


----------



## micha8802

Rozay said:


> Helloz,its been down for over a month now.Your best bet is the call center.


That's weird, I got an sms today with an update f my application.


----------



## Rozay

micha8802 said:


> That's weird, I got an sms today with an update f my application.


when did u apply,what was the update,the sms response came after how long


----------



## micha8802

Rozay said:


> when did u apply,what was the update,the sms response came after how long


On the 7th of this month so I think I am at the stage where it will get stuck for a bit (2 of 4)


----------



## micha8802

Rozay said:


> when did u apply,what was the update,the sms response came after how long


Oh and the sms reply was like in 5 mins


----------



## Justin 88

micha8802 said:


> On the 7th of this month so I think I am at the stage where it will get stuck for a bit (2 of 4)


I was on that stage for 2 months up until last week when it started giving me error message


----------



## Justin 88

Got this SMS this morning after Smsing id ref number 
Home Affairs:ID Application for ######: ID Document is being printed at Head Office Pretoria(step 3of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za.


----------



## Kofi12

Hi Friends, Can someone tell me why the ID application get stucked at the marriage verification section. Is it our embassies that delay in giving out information to home affairs or the Home affairs people delay things themselves.


----------



## Mbelesi

I applied for an ID now based on PR I got through critical skills permit. I am told my application is in investigations which I assume is due to the previous ID I surrendered. Is there anyone who knows about what happens in this section and what is required from me or expectations. The call center agents are not aware why it has been sent there. I applied in June 2018.

Regards,
Mlotshwa


----------



## micha8802

Justin 88 said:


> Got this SMS this morning after Smsing id ref number
> Home Affairs:ID Application for ######: ID Document is being printed at Head Office Pretoria(step 3of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za.


Awesome maan you are almost done!!


----------



## Kofi12

Micah, are u married and if u are married,did u add ur matriage cert?


----------



## Justin 88

micha8802 said:


> Justin 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this SMS this morning after Smsing id ref number
> Home Affairs:ID Application for ######: ID Document is being printed at Head Office Pretoria(step 3of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome maan you are almost done!!
Click to expand...

I hope there won't be any further delays


----------



## Ncube family

Mbelesi said:


> I applied for an ID now based on PR I got through critical skills permit. I am told my application is in investigations which I assume is due to the previous ID I surrendered. Is there anyone who knows about what happens in this section and what is required from me or expectations. The call center agents are not aware why it has been sent there. I applied in June 2018.
> 
> Regards,
> Mlotshwa


Hi Mlotshwa

I have gone through the process early this year.My ID application based on section 26b permanent residence permit was issued and finalized just under 4 months.I surrendered my Illegal Identity Document in 2010 during the Zimbabwe Documentation Project(DZP).The process you are asking involves the following,

1.Investigation Section tracing your old SAC ID number
2.Deletion of fingerprints from HANIS from your old SAC ID number and recapturing them to the new PR ID number that you been allocated.
3.After 1 and 2 has happened,the application will then follow the normal ID application route

The process to ID issue turns to be quicker than an ordinary ID application-this assumption is based on the analysis of how long my ID application took.On most cases if your ID application is based on PR issued it takes about 8 months to be processed but mine was issued just under 4 months.

Good luck


----------



## Ncube family

Kofi12 said:


> Micah, are u married and if u are married,did u add ur matriage cert?


If your ID application is based on section 26b permanent residence permit,there is no way you cannot include your marriage certificate on the list of documents you will submit unless your PR was issued on Life Partner


----------



## micha8802

Kofi12 said:


> Micah, are u married and if u are married,did u add ur matriage cert?


Hi there, no I am not married, not really sure what happens when it comes to that. Hope someone here can help.


----------



## Justin 88

Hi Ladies and Gents

Does anyone know roughly how long it takes for one to get their ID when its on stage 3 of 4, printing stage??

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Mbelesi

Thank you Ncube for the information. However, no new ID number has been allocated to me as yet. I am sure it will be done after the investigations. Congratulations to you for having concluded this process which I believe you're the first or one of the few to have migrated from a DZP to PR to ID.


----------



## Ncube family

Mbelesi said:


> Thank you Ncube for the information. However, no new ID number has been allocated to me as yet. I am sure it will be done after the investigations. Congratulations to you for having concluded this process which I believe you're the first or one of the few to have migrated from a DZP to PR to ID.


Can l ask you a million dollar question?


----------



## Rozay

Justin 88 said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents
> 
> Does anyone know roughly how long it takes for one to get their ID when its on stage 3 of 4, printing stage??
> 
> Many thanks in advance


ok,phoned call center following up my ID applied 1st week of July single marital status,was told my barcode(reference) does not exist ! so they checked using my name & was told it has changed.The call center agent says its now at quality stage.per attachment below appears am now on final final stage !

i then did the sms using the new reference step 3....printing .hopefully good news next week


----------



## Mbelesi

Yes you may Ncube, by all means


----------



## topdriver

Anyone received their ID this year would like to share how long it took? For unmarried status 

Thanks


----------



## Justin 88

Rozay said:


> ok,phoned call center following up my ID applied 1st week of July single marital status,was told my barcode(reference) does not exist ! so they checked using my name & was told it has changed.The call center agent says its now at quality stage.per attachment below appears am now on final final stage !
> 
> i then did the sms using the new reference step 3....printing .hopefully good news next week


I called in today and they said my id is now at quality check. it got there on the 24th and they said it normally takes 3-4 business day before dispatch to office of application, so hopefully i can get it by next week


----------



## micha8802

Justin 88 said:


> I called in today and they said my id is now at quality check. it got there on the 24th and they said it normally takes 3-4 business day before dispatch to office of application, so hopefully i can get it by next week


Congrats bruv! done deal so basically it was about 2 months?


----------



## Ncube family

Mbelesi said:


> Yes you may Ncube, by all means


What proof do you have that you surrendered the previous ID you had?


----------



## Captain263

I sent an SMS to 32551 on 12 September 2018 and was glad to learn that my application had moved from stage 2/4 to stage 3/4 (application being printed). My marital status had also changed to married. I checked again on Tuesday 26 October 2018 via SMS and I got a technical error message. I called the call centre and the lady said my application is now at fingerprints. I don't know if the application is moving forward or backwards


----------



## Captain263

26 September.


----------



## Justin 88

micha8802 said:


> Justin 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called in today and they said my id is now at quality check. it got there on the 24th and they said it normally takes 3-4 business day before dispatch to office of application, so hopefully i can get it by next week
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bruv! done deal so basically it was about 2 months?
Click to expand...

 2 months I wish. I applied 14 May so basically 4.5 months


----------



## Mbelesi

Hi Ncube. I pressurized Home Affairs to issue me a letter that says I was using an SA ID but now I am using my Zim passport. They issued me the letter and I used it to change my bank details when I was asked to FICA. Just that I forgot to include it in my ID application


----------



## Rozay

Captain263 said:


> I sent an SMS to 32551 on 12 September 2018 and was glad to learn that my application had moved from stage 2/4 to stage 3/4 (application being printed). My marital status had also changed to married. I checked again on Tuesday 26 October 2018 via SMS and I got a technical error message. I called the call centre and the lady said my application is now at fingerprints. I don't know if the application is moving forward or backwards


you need to call 2 different times sometimes 3 times so you get clear picture.Those call center agents can say anything !!!

I never call once ! Its toll free number so dont mind holding for long


----------



## Rozay

Justin 88 said:


> I called in today and they said my id is now at quality check. it got there on the 24th and they said it normally takes 3-4 business day before dispatch to office of application, so hopefully i can get it by next week


great great,we keep fingers crossed that next week all goes well


----------



## roblas2006

Hi my name is robel I made my id application on June end but after on the message shows that my application process is step 2/4 I didnt get my id and it takes a lot time and even I could ent get id no .unitil now


----------



## Ncube family

Please send me your contact number to my email address which is 

[email protected]


----------



## Ncube family

Mbelesi said:


> Hi Ncube. I pressurized Home Affairs to issue me a letter that says I was using an SA ID but now I am using my Zim passport. They issued me the letter and I used it to change my bank details when I was asked to FICA. Just that I forgot to include it in my ID application


Please send ne your contact number to my email address which is 

[email protected]


----------



## Captain263

Another waiting month


----------



## Rudo

Justin 88 said:


> I called in today and they said my id is now at quality check. it got there on the 24th and they said it normally takes 3-4 business day before dispatch to office of application, so hopefully i can get it by next week


HI Justin88

What documentation did you submit to apply for an ID?


----------



## Rudo

Rozay said:


> great great,we keep fingers crossed that next week all goes well


HI Rozay

What documentation did you submit to apply for an ID?


----------



## Rozay

Rudo said:


> HI Rozay
> 
> What documentation did you submit to apply for an ID?


kindly state your marital status so you correctly advised...slight variation.


----------



## Rudo

Rozay said:


> kindly state your marital status so you correctly advised...slight variation.


Unmarried

planning to get married end of this month.


----------



## micha8802

Rudo said:


> Rozay said:
> 
> 
> 
> kindly state your marital status so you correctly advised...slight variation.
> 
> 
> 
> Unmarried
> 
> planning to get married end of this month. Yes
Click to expand...

. 
Hi Rudo
Okay great this is what they required from me

1 a copy of your pr certificate and a copy of the verification certificate they will take the originally stamped verification copy too
2 copy of passport and permit which you were on before obtaining pr
3 birth certificate copy (carry originals with you)
4 I had proof of res but the consultant simply asked for my address without checking my proof of res
5 and two colour passport size photos but when you go get them taken mention you want it for an SA ID book just for the correct size etc

And thats it! Good luck


----------



## Rudo

micha8802 said:


> .
> Hi Rudo
> Okay great this is what they required from me
> 
> 1 a copy of your pr certificate and a copy of the verification certificate they will take the originally stamped verification copy too
> 2 copy of passport and permit which you were on before obtaining pr
> 3 birth certificate copy (carry originals with you)
> 4 I had proof of res but the consultant simply asked for my address without checking my proof of res
> 5 and two colour passport size photos but when you go get them taken mention you want it for an SA ID book just for the correct size etc
> 
> And thats it! Good luck


thank you very much @Micha8802. Will this application get affected if i get married end of the month after applying for ID?


----------



## micha8802

Rudo said:


> thank you very much @Micha8802. Will this application get affected if i get married end of the month after applying for ID?


Hi Rudo

I cannot really say, is your spouse to be from here? If so then it would be wise to wait and take your marriage certificate with. You do have a couple of months to apply for ID once you get PR.

But if your spouse is not from here i say go ahead and apply and then once your ID is out you then go back there and update DHA...

That being said with the waiting time to get your ID, you basically "wouldn't" have know that you would get married whilst you were waiting for the ID, lol Life happnes.

This is just a suggestion, ultimately you will decide on what you will do !

Cheers


----------



## Justin 88

micha8802 said:


> Hi Rudo
> 
> I cannot really say, is your spouse to be from here? If so then it would be wise to wait and take your marriage certificate with. You do have a couple of months to apply for ID once you get PR.
> 
> But if your spouse is not from here i say go ahead and apply and then once your ID is out you then go back there and update DHA...
> 
> That being said with the waiting time to get your ID, you basically "wouldn't" have know that you would get married whilst you were waiting for the ID, lol Life happnes.
> 
> This is just a suggestion, ultimately you will decide on what you will do !
> 
> Cheers


Hi Rudo, Micha8802

I applied in May got married in August, and will only update marriage details after i get my ID. Given the time it takes to get ID for single people, i can only imagine how long it will take if you include the marriage verification process in your ID application. My suggestion is as already stated by Micha8802 is that if you going to have a foreign wedding then go ahead and apply for your ID before wedding


----------



## Rozay

Rudo said:


> Unmarried
> 
> planning to get married end of this month.


It wont affect if you apply before the marriage therefore I strongly suggest you apply ID right away !
For marital status "married" ID normally takes way longer to be processed as compared to "single" status.I wish you well in your marriage


----------



## Rudo

micha8802 said:


> Hi Rudo
> 
> I cannot really say, is your spouse to be from here? If so then it would be wise to wait and take your marriage certificate with. You do have a couple of months to apply for ID once you get PR.
> 
> But if your spouse is not from here i say go ahead and apply and then once your ID is out you then go back there and update DHA...
> 
> That being said with the waiting time to get your ID, you basically "wouldn't" have know that you would get married whilst you were waiting for the ID, lol Life happnes.
> 
> This is just a suggestion, ultimately you will decide on what you will do !
> 
> Cheers


Thank you Micha8802

My spouse is not from here and currently on another permit, we are planning to get married at the DHA. 

So i guess i will Apply for ID then update details when the ID is out, starting from my country's ID, Passport, and SA ID. 

Do i have to change surname as well on my PR by launching a rectification?

regards,


----------



## Rudo

Rozay said:


> It wont affect if you apply before the marriage therefore I strongly suggest you apply ID right away !
> For marital status "married" ID normally takes way longer to be processed as compared to "single" status.I wish you well in your marriage


thank you so much Rozay. 
I receive the blessings. :amen:


----------



## Rudo

Justin 88 said:


> Hi Rudo, Micha8802
> 
> I applied in May got married in August, and will only update marriage details after i get my ID. Given the time it takes to get ID for single people, i can only imagine how long it will take if you include the marriage verification process in your ID application. My suggestion is as already stated by Micha8802 is that if you going to have a foreign wedding then go ahead and apply for your ID before wedding


thank you Justin88


----------



## Justin 88

Rozay said:


> It wont affect if you apply before the marriage therefore I strongly suggest you apply ID right away !
> For marital status "married" ID normally takes way longer to be processed as compared to "single" status.I wish you well in your marriage


Any developments wr to your ID app chief.


----------



## Manyika brothers

*Technical Error massages*

Good day guys 

I'm struggling to get a response when I send sms to 32551
Sometimes the response will come after hours 3 massages at the same time say: Home Affairs:ID Application for 00: Technical Error - Unable to query statusMore info:0800601190.
Did someone experience this technical Error


----------



## Justin 88

Manyika brothers said:


> Good day guys
> 
> I'm struggling to get a response when I send sms to 32551
> Sometimes the response will come after hours 3 massages at the same time say: Home Affairs:ID Application for 00: Technical Error - Unable to query statusMore info:0800601190.
> Did someone experience this technical Error


I experienced this at some point when my application was on stage 2 of 4. It did resolve its self after which I found myself now on stage 3 of 4


----------



## dmasamba

Hi friends i did apply for my id PR based on critical skills on the 18 august , the person i got over the phone today really helped me after giving her my reference number she took her time to go check in which stage my id is in . Already printed its on data capturing after quality check and then office of application. Means soon i ll get it . Good luck for those who still in step 1.


----------



## Rozay

dmasamba said:


> Hi friends i did apply for my id PR based on critical skills on the 18 august , the person i got over the phone today really helped me after giving her my reference number she took her time to go check in which stage my id is in . Already printed its on data capturing after quality check and then office of application. Means soon i ll get it . Good luck for those who still in step 1.


18 August was a Saturday,is that the date?


----------



## Rozay

Justin 88 said:


> Any developments wr to your ID app chief.


still waiting will call again tmr !


----------



## Justin 88

Rozay said:


> Justin 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any developments wr to your ID app chief.
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting will call again tmr !
Click to expand...

I am also gonna try n call tomorrow but the long wait puts me off


----------



## dmasamba

Rozay said:


> 18 August was a Saturday,is that the date?


sorry 17 august


----------



## dmasamba

Justin 88 said:


> I am also gonna try n call tomorrow but the long wait puts me off


Must be patient thats how the system works


----------



## Pontius

Hi all, I'm new here and wanted to share my story.

I applied for a PRP extraordinary skills on the 20th of July 2018 and got an email that it was out on the 25 of September 2018. I was pretty nervous it was out so early ( +2 months) since VFS said it takes 8-10months. 

Today I applied for a green ID book since non citizens can't get a smart ID. I am yet to get an SMS, what step must I take next?

Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## Rozay

Pontius said:


> Hi all, I'm new here and wanted to share my story.
> 
> I applied for a PRP extraordinary skills on the 20th of July 2018 and got an email that it was out on the 25 of September 2018. I was pretty nervous it was out so early ( +2 months) since VFS said it takes 8-10months.
> 
> Today I applied for a green ID book since non citizens can't get a smart ID. I am yet to get an SMS, what step must I take next?
> 
> Thank you for your time and help.


normally you should get an sms within the next 3 days,failure which phone the DHA call center to follow up


----------



## Pontius

Thanks.


----------



## Manyika brothers

Justin 88 said:


> I experienced this at some point when my application was on stage 2 of 4. It did resolve its self after which I found myself now on stage 3 of 4


Thanks Justin88 I just check now my application is now move from stage 2of4 to 3of4 printing stage hope this long waiting will come to end very soon


----------



## Sister boss

My application is now stuck at finger print verification for 3 weeks.sms used to say 3/4 early September now I get an error message. this whole process is stressful I have lost all hope I mean home affairs does that to you.😢


----------



## Justin 88

Sister boss said:


> My application is now stuck at finger print verification for 3 weeks.sms used to say 3/4 early September now I get an error message. this whole process is stressful I have lost all hope I mean home affairs does that to you.😢


I feel you there, i am stuck on the same stage, called last week and was made to believe my application was on the last stage. Called again today and was told the ID hasnt been printed yet, its at quality check where they verify that all details are correct before sending for printing. I have lost hope, my plans have all by but been ruined


----------



## Rozay

Justin 88 said:


> I feel you there, i am stuck on the same stage, called last week and was made to believe my application was on the last stage. Called again today and was told the ID hasnt been printed yet, its at quality check where they verify that all details are correct before sending for printing. I have lost hope, my plans have all by but been ruined


called today,told printed ID went to checkers on 2 October ,next step is dispatch to office:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dmasamba

Sister boss said:


> My application is now stuck at finger print verification for 3 weeks.sms used to say 3/4 early September now I get an error message. this whole process is stressful I have lost all hope I mean home affairs does that to you.😢


you are rigth these days sms is not working, better way its to call home affairs if you get somebody right will tell you exactly where is your application.


----------



## dmasamba

Rozay said:


> called today,told printed ID went to checkers on 2 October ,next step is dispatch to office:fingerscrossed:


May be we ll get our ID same week, when did you apply???


----------



## Rudo

dmasamba said:


> May be we ll get our ID same week, when did you apply???


Congrats Guys, 

Can i chance and go to the Home Affairs during Lunch and apply for an ID or the Process needs the whole day like SARS? :juggle: layball:


----------



## Justin 88

Rudo said:


> Congrats Guys,
> 
> Can i chance and go to the Home Affairs during Lunch and apply for an ID or the Process needs the whole day like SARS? :juggle: layball:


It doesnt take the whole day, i guess it depends on the office of application. I applied at the Capetown CBD office and it didnt take long, if i am not mistaken there was a different queue for PR holders ID apps. I have gone to that office in the afternoon and saw them serving people so i would assume that you could try submitting during lunch. I would advice doing it in the morning incase it takes longer


----------



## Rozay

dmasamba said:


> May be we ll get our ID same week, when did you apply???


Am exactly at 3 months this week !


----------



## Kofi12

@Ncube, Pls send me ur numbers to : [email protected]


----------



## Justin 88

I just received SMS saying my ID ready for collection.


----------



## jonamoyo

Application 3 March. ID stuck at marriages section since 3 May, PR based on Spouse SA Citizen. How long do I have to wait?


----------



## Sister boss

Home Affairs from hell I was told my ID is at hanis finger print section on 17/09/18 all along it was at hanis but today I phoned to check and was told it was received for finger print section on 3/10/18 confused now.


----------



## Manyika brothers

Justin 88 said:


> I just received SMS saying my ID ready for collection.


Congratulation Justin88


----------



## micha8802

Justin 88 said:


> I just received SMS saying my ID ready for collection.


Congrats Justin!!!


----------



## Rudo

Justin 88 said:


> I just received SMS saying my ID ready for collection.


Congrats.. What was the time frame for you.


----------



## Justin 88

Rudo said:


> Justin 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just received SMS saying my ID ready for collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.. What was the time frame for you.
Click to expand...

 I applied 14 May 2018


----------



## Justin 88

micha8802 said:


> Justin 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just received SMS saying my ID ready for collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Justin!!!
Click to expand...

 thanks


----------



## Justin 88

Manyika brothers said:


> Justin 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just received SMS saying my ID ready for collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation Justin88
Click to expand...

 thanks


----------



## Justin 88

Sister boss said:


> Home Affairs from hell I was told my ID is at hanis finger print section on 17/09/18 all along it was at hanis but today I phoned to check and was told it was received for finger print section on 3/10/18 confused now.


 hey dont despair. That happened to me last week but one. I was told my I'd was at quality control then when I called last week I wasnt told it was printed yet. And yet today its ready for collection at office of application


----------



## Justin 88

jonamoyo said:


> Application 3 March. ID stuck at marriages section since 3 May, PR based on Spouse SA Citizen. How long do I have to wait?


 I am not sure how marriage verification impacts the process. Perhaps someone with insight can assist here


----------



## Justin 88

Thank God, i have collected my ID, Good luck to you all


----------



## Sister boss

Congratulations Justin thanks for the support


----------



## Rozay

Justin 88 said:


> Thank God, i have collected my ID, Good luck to you all


Congrats your journey is now over !


----------



## Myko

Hi everyone,

Just submitted my ID application in Kempton Park... I just have a couple of anomalies;
1. DHA official didn't take a copy of my birth certificate nor passport copy. He said it is not necessary.
2. DHA official said I shouldn't pay, as it is a new application.
3. I haven't received my sms...

The skeptic in me is working tirelessly right now, wondering... Is this normal? Should I be concerned??


----------



## Rudo

Myko said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just submitted my ID application in Kempton Park... I just have a couple of anomalies;
> 1. DHA official didn't take a copy of my birth certificate nor passport copy. He said it is not necessary.
> 2. DHA official said I shouldn't pay, as it is a new application.
> 3. I haven't received my sms...
> 
> The skeptic in me is working tirelessly right now, wondering... Is this normal? Should I be concerned??



Hi Myko

i think had it happened to me, i would be skeptical too. i will update when i go submit mine as well, as to what my experience will be. 

Did you get any chance to ask anyone?

regards,


----------



## Rozay

Myko said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just submitted my ID application in Kempton Park... I just have a couple of anomalies;
> 1. DHA official didn't take a copy of my birth certificate nor passport copy. He said it is not necessary.
> 2. DHA official said I shouldn't pay, as it is a new application.
> 3. I haven't received my sms...
> 
> The skeptic in me is working tirelessly right now, wondering... Is this normal? Should I be concerned??


Technically the official is correct see below (however usually submit).Yes you do not pay if 1st time application.SMS give it a maximum of 2-3 days

If you are a naturalised citizen or a permanent residence permit holder you must attach the following to your application form:

your naturalisation certificate and a copy, which will be certified by Home Affairs
your permanent residency certificate and a copy, which will be certified by Home Affairs
your exemption certificate and a copy, which will be certified by Home Affairs
Form BI-1620, which must be completed at a Home Affairs office
If the permanent residence permit or exemption certificate cannot be furnished, Form BI-829 must be completed for the issuing of a duplicate thereof. If the naturalization certificate cannot be furnished, you must apply for a duplicate prior to submitting the ID book application.


----------



## jonamoyo

*You Screwed*



Myko said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just submitted my ID application in Kempton Park... I just have a couple of anomalies;
> 1. DHA official didn't take a copy of my birth certificate nor passport copy. He said it is not necessary.
> 2. DHA official said I shouldn't pay, as it is a new application.
> 3. I haven't received my sms...
> 
> The skeptic in me is working tirelessly right now, wondering... Is this normal? Should I be concerned??


The DHA official has just sentenced you to hell...Your nightmare begins right now..You cannot submit ID application without birth certificate even if your are a SA Citizen


----------



## Justin 88

Sister boss said:


> Congratulations Justin thanks for the support


Thank you


----------



## Justin 88

Rozay said:


> Congrats your journey is now over !


Thanks boss


----------



## jollem

Dont worry too much. 
Yes you don't pay when its a new application. But he/she should have taken a copy of your birth certificate. Anyways - once again - dont worry. Just call the centre after 2 weeks. They will be able to update you on the status and even give you your ID number. You dont always get an sms as sometimes the sms system is not working.


----------



## micha8802

jollem said:


> Dont worry too much.
> Yes you don't pay when its a new application. But he/she should have taken a copy of your birth certificate. Anyways - once again - dont worry. Just call the centre after 2 weeks. They will be able to update you on the status and even give you your ID number. You dont always get an sms as sometimes the sms system is not working.


oh wow can they actually give you your ID number on the phone?


----------



## Myko

jollem said:


> Dont worry too much.
> Yes you don't pay when its a new application. But he/she should have taken a copy of your birth certificate. Anyways - once again - dont worry. Just call the centre after 2 weeks. They will be able to update you on the status and even give you your ID number. You dont always get an sms as sometimes the sms system is not working.


I appreciate the response and I am firm believer that God has been in control and He always is.. It shall be well. Will phone them, should they need more documents I can supply them, that is not an issue. Thanks again mate...


----------



## Rozay

micha8802 said:


> oh wow can they actually give you your ID number on the phone?


No you cannot obtain your ID number over the phone unless the call agent does not know the rules !

Only at office of application,and its not a guarantee they can tell you to wait for the ID


----------



## micha8802

Rozay said:


> No you cannot obtain your ID number over the phone unless the call agent does not know the rules !
> 
> Only at office of application,and its not a guarantee they can tell you to wait for the ID


I thought as much hey..... well called none the less and they did say it has not been generated which I found weird. Ayi I just think this is better wait in comparison to waiting for the PR certificate itself!!!


----------



## Pontius

micha8802 said:


> Rozay said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you cannot obtain your ID number over the phone unless the call agent does not know the rules !
> 
> Only at office of application,and its not a guarantee they can tell you to wait for the ID
> 
> 
> 
> I thought as much hey..... well called none the less and they did say it has not been generated which I found weird. Ayi I just think this is better wait in comparison to waiting for the PR certificate itself!!!
Click to expand...


I'll call again today, although it's been 1 week since I submitted


----------



## jollem

I received mine on the fone. They ask you some 'security' questions to ascertain if it is you.


----------



## jollem

had it been generated they could have given it to you. Otherwise they would have told you straight up that they cant give it to you.


----------



## Pontius

jollem said:


> had it been generated they could have given it to you. Otherwise they would have told you straight up that they cant give it to you.


When did you submit?


----------



## Myko

jollem said:


> Dont worry too much.
> Yes you don't pay when its a new application. But he/she should have taken a copy of your birth certificate. Anyways - once again - dont worry. Just call the centre after 2 weeks. They will be able to update you on the status and even give you your ID number. You dont always get an sms as sometimes the sms system is not working.


Went back to DHA Kempton Park, found a very nice lady who also shared your sentiments regarding the application. So she tried to find my app, couldn't find it, then she advised that we rather re-apply. So, re-filled the form and all the necessary docs (birth certificate etc) again... God is good...


----------



## micha8802

jollem said:


> I received mine on the fone. They ask you some 'security' questions to ascertain if it is you.


Oh is it how long has you ID Application been pending?


----------



## Rozay

jollem said:


> I received mine on the fone. They ask you some 'security' questions to ascertain if it is you.


You were just lucky that you met someone who does not know the rules.I have called over 30 times none could give me,thats DHA policy.


----------



## jonamoyo

Since you had submitted the verified home affairs PR Copy with the first application,How did you submit this one? My understanding is they need the home affairs verified PR copy. Maybe they will send application to PR verification and this can take several months.


----------



## Rozay

jonamoyo said:


> Since you had submitted the verified home affairs PR Copy with the first application,How did you submit this one? My understanding is they need the home affairs verified PR copy. Maybe they will send application to PR verification and this can take several months.


you are always an alarmist,your previous message was really in bad taste.


----------



## Rudo

Myko said:


> Went back to DHA Kempton Park, found a very nice lady who also shared your sentiments regarding the application. So she tried to find my app, couldn't find it, then she advised that we rather re-apply. So, re-filled the form and all the necessary docs (birth certificate etc) again... God is good...


hi Myko. I'm grateful to God that you managed to resubmit. 

I went to to submit my application. the process was quick. i filled in 2 forms and i submitted my copy of PRP, copy of Birth certificate, copy of my passport, did the fingerprints and all. 

the DHA agent gave me a copy of the form and a receipt with a reference number. she asked me to check after 8 weeks if i don't receive an SMS. 

within 30 mins of submission, i received an SMS notifying me of the ID application that i submitted containing the ref number and the DHA call centre number if ever i need to follow up. 

I have faith for the best. 

regards, 
:amen:


----------



## ThekingZA

*SMS System*

Hi Guys 

Does the sms system work? I have tried sending sms to 32551 using my reference number 
and just getting an error back.

"Failed to send to the 32551"

Thanks!!


----------



## Myko

Rudo said:


> hi Myko. I'm grateful to God that you managed to resubmit.
> 
> I went to to submit my application. the process was quick. i filled in 2 forms and i submitted my copy of PRP, copy of Birth certificate, copy of my passport, did the fingerprints and all.
> 
> the DHA agent gave me a copy of the form and a receipt with a reference number. she asked me to check after 8 weeks if i don't receive an SMS.
> 
> within 30 mins of submission, i received an SMS notifying me of the ID application that i submitted containing the ref number and the DHA call centre number if ever i need to follow up.
> 
> I have faith for the best.
> 
> regards,
> :amen:



Hi Rudo,

We are at the same stage (again ). I actually also got the sms today as well, all the best... God is in control...


----------



## Justin 88

Myko said:


> Rudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi Myko. I'm grateful to God that you managed to resubmit.
> 
> I went to to submit my application. the process was quick. i filled in 2 forms and i submitted my copy of PRP, copy of Birth certificate, copy of my passport, did the fingerprints and all.
> 
> the DHA agent gave me a copy of the form and a receipt with a reference number. she asked me to check after 8 weeks if i don't receive an SMS.
> 
> within 30 mins of submission, i received an SMS notifying me of the ID application that i submitted containing the ref number and the DHA call centre number if ever i need to follow up.
> 
> I have faith for the best.
> 
> regards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rudo,
> 
> We are at the same stage (again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I actually also got the sms today as well, all the best... God is in control...
Click to expand...

 all the best guys. Myko whatever the situation is things will eventually work.


----------



## topdriver

Hi 

How long does ID take when you on stage 3?? For single status. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Sister boss

Stage 3 is the same for everyone single or married its printing,data capturing,finger printing verification,blah blah but soon you will get😅


----------



## Sister boss

Phoned call center was told it is at quality checkers it went there last Wednesday


----------



## Rozay

Phoned call center this morning,pleasantly advised that ID has reached office of application on Friday.I had & not still received any sms. Applied first week of July.Single status

I have since collected ID this afternoon.My journey has finally come to an end.


----------



## Justin 88

Rozay said:


> Phoned call center this morning,pleasantly advised that ID has reached office of application on Friday.I had & not still received any sms. Applied first week of July.Single status
> 
> I have since collected ID this afternoon.My journey has finally come to an end.


Congrats Rozay


----------



## Sister boss

Well done Rozay congratulations


----------



## Rozay

Justin 88 said:


> Congrats Rozay


thank you.


----------



## Rozay

Sister boss said:


> Phoned call center was told it is at quality checkers it went there last Wednesday


Thank you,in few weeks time its your turn !


----------



## Myko

Rozay said:


> Phoned call center this morning,pleasantly advised that ID has reached office of application on Friday.I had & not still received any sms. Applied first week of July.Single status
> 
> I have since collected ID this afternoon.My journey has finally come to an end.


@Rozay,

Great stuff mate! Congratulations!!


----------



## Captain263

I called the Call Centre yesterday and was informed that my application was moved to quality check on 10 October. It had been at marriages for 4 months, fingerprints for almost 3 weeks and data capturing for 2 weeks. Hoping it will be finalized this month end.


----------



## Captain263

Does quality check mean it has been printed ?


----------



## topdriver

Anyone experience this? Last week I was on stage 3 printing and today the sms is showing stage 1


----------



## Rozay

topdriver said:


> Anyone experience this? Last week I was on stage 3 printing and today the sms is showing stage 1[/QUO
> 
> I have seen people experiencing that....avoid sms make a phone call at the call center !


----------



## dmasamba

topdriver said:


> Anyone experience this? Last week I was on stage 3 printing and today the sms is showing stage 1


i got the same problem you need to call homeaffairs call center if you get somebody whos willing to work she will tell you exactly in which stage is your application, but other will just tell its stil in process. i sent them a email they reply after one month .


----------



## micha8802

topdriver said:


> Anyone experience this? Last week I was on stage 3 printing and today the sms is showing stage 1


Guys I’m not even getting a response when I send a message..... I wonder what’s going on


----------



## topdriver

My ID at fingerprints section at this moment to capture you're fingerprints with you're id number.

That’s the response I got today. How long is the wait till end?


----------



## Myko

As usual.. my faith in the process lies with God... While the constant questions shall be for the forum...
Called DHA today, they said my application is at the fingerprints section...
How long does it take there?
What will they be up to there?
When do they issue one with an ID number??
:spy:


----------



## dbcme

Myko said:


> As usual.. my faith in the process lies with God... While the constant questions shall be for the forum...
> Called DHA today, they said my application is at the fingerprints section...
> How long does it take there?
> What will they be up to there?
> When do they issue one with an ID number??
> :spy:


Two months (so far) in fingerprinting for me


----------



## Captain263

Maybe we will receive good news soon


----------



## Sister boss

Id was dispatched to office of application 18/10/18 office is randburg how long does it take to reach office


----------



## Captain263

Congrats Sister Boss


----------



## Sister boss

Don't have it yet captain


----------



## Rozay

Sister boss said:


> Id was dispatched to office of application 18/10/18 office is randburg how long does it take to reach office


mine ws dispatched on a Friday reached office (Harrison JHB ),the next Friday.I did not receive a sms got the news from call center !


----------



## dmasamba

Sister boss said:


> Don't have it yet captain


Dear go there in your office of application sometimes its take time to get sms, my friend went to collect his id without getting a sms. it was at Harison street jhb.


----------



## Sister boss

Will be going tomorrow crossed fingers


----------



## Captain263

So I decided to call the HACC this morning and was informed that my ID document was dispatched to Office of application on 18/10/18. I went to my local office and the gentleman was very kind and checked for me even though I had not yet received an SMS to come and collect. He checked and said it was sent from PTA Head Office and I will receive it any day this week. This afternoon from work , I drove past Home Affairs again and as I walked in, the same gentleman said " welcome back. I found your ID just after you had left. The Friday shift left early and did not update your records on the system." I received my ID Document and checked for any errors. All details are correct ! 30 minutes later I received an SMS from DHA 
Home Affairs: ID Document for xxxxxxxxxxxx is ready. Please visit office of application. More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za.

Thank you all for keeping the hope alive. All the best for those still waiting. Your day will surely come.


----------



## Myko

*Totally confused*

Soo... I checked with DHA today, I was informed that my application has been received at first issue.
Is this the stage where I should get an ID number? What really happens here? Where to next?
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dmasamba

Captain263 said:


> So I decided to call the HACC this morning and was informed that my ID document was dispatched to Office of application on 18/10/18. I went to my local office and the gentleman was very kind and checked for me even though I had not yet received an SMS to come and collect. He checked and said it was sent from PTA Head Office and I will receive it any day this week. This afternoon from work , I drove past Home Affairs again and as I walked in, the same gentleman said " welcome back. I found your ID just after you had left. The Friday shift left early and did not update your records on the system." I received my ID Document and checked for any errors. All details are correct ! 30 minutes later I received an SMS from DHA
> Home Affairs: ID Document for xxxxxxxxxxxx is ready. Please visit office of application. More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za.
> 
> Thank you all for keeping the hope alive. All the best for those still waiting. Your day will surely come.


Congratulations us we stil waiting


----------



## Kofi12

Is anyone having the contact numbers for the marriage section of home affairs, my ID application has been stacked there for some time now, i want to enquire.Thanks in Advance


----------



## Rozay

Sister boss said:


> Will be going tomorrow crossed fingers


I always suggest phoning the call center,they will tell you if it has arrived at office of application.It saves time,costs & its a toll free call.


----------



## Rudo

Captain263 said:


> So I decided to call the HACC this morning and was informed that my ID document was dispatched to Office of application on 18/10/18. I went to my local office and the gentleman was very kind and checked for me even though I had not yet received an SMS to come and collect. He checked and said it was sent from PTA Head Office and I will receive it any day this week. This afternoon from work , I drove past Home Affairs again and as I walked in, the same gentleman said " welcome back. I found your ID just after you had left. The Friday shift left early and did not update your records on the system." I received my ID Document and checked for any errors. All details are correct ! 30 minutes later I received an SMS from DHA
> Home Affairs: ID Document for xxxxxxxxxxxx is ready. Please visit office of application. More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za.
> 
> Thank you all for keeping the hope alive. All the best for those still waiting. Your day will surely come.


Congratulations


----------



## Myko

Myko said:


> Soo... I checked with DHA today, I was informed that my application has been received at first issue.
> Is this the stage where I should get an ID number? What really happens here? Where to next?
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi there,

Is there any one who can assist with a response to my question(s) above? :faint:


----------



## Rudo

Myko said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is there any one who can assist with a response to my question(s) above? :faint:


I called in today and i was told the Cape Town Office hasn't captured the application as yet on the system and hence no application has been launched at the home affairs head office. 

they advised i follow up with my office of application of which none are answering phones.


----------



## Sister boss

Hi all finally collected my ID was not even excited home affairs does that to you.Good luck to those who are still waiting. Its a challenge but don't lose hope.


----------



## Sister boss

Rudo please go back the office of application and find out what is the problem.


----------



## Myko

Rudo said:


> I called in today and i was told the Cape Town Office hasn't captured the application as yet on the system and hence no application has been launched at the home affairs head office.
> 
> they advised i follow up with my office of application of which none are answering phones.


Hi Rudo,

You did say you got the first sms right? If so, they did capture it and they just haven't sent it out. Rather, go back to the office of application and find out what the hold up is... I am sure it is nothing to worry about, just DHA being DHA... Blessings.


----------



## Myko

Sister boss said:


> Hi all finally collected my ID was not even excited home affairs does that to you.Good luck to those who are still waiting. Its a challenge but don't lose hope.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rudo

Sister boss said:


> Rudo please go back the office of application and find out what is the problem.


Hi Sister Boss

i called the call centre again yesterday afternoon, they said to me the application was captured at the Cape town office but has not been sent to the Head office as yet. i will follow up to day with the Cape Town Office.


----------



## Rudo

Myko said:


> Hi Rudo,
> 
> You did say you got the first sms right? If so, they did capture it and they just haven't sent it out. Rather, go back to the office of application and find out what the hold up is... I am sure it is nothing to worry about, just DHA being DHA... Blessings.


Yes, i did get the SMS. the Call Centre agent said i should follow up next week. 

When i called the office, they gave me the Supervisor's Email because they weren't responding to the calls. So i sent through the email . :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ironlady

Sisterboss did you finally get your ID-it was after how many months of waiting? Applied for my ID on 9 April and it has been at the marriage section since 25 April 2018. I am so tired of calling and being told the same old story. Thanks


----------



## Sister boss

Hi yes I did applied 9th of February


----------



## Myko

:spy:

Ok, called again today (literally call almost daily now), was told an ID number has been generated and now my ID is at Data Capturing... What is baffling is that the application is back to Stage 1of4.... 

Why is it back there? and when is the marriage thing going to be done? I am un-married.


----------



## jonamoyo

ironlady said:


> Sisterboss did you finally get your ID-it was after how many months of waiting? Applied for my ID on 9 April and it has been at the marriage section since 25 April 2018. I am so tired of calling and being told the same old story. Thanks


Mine stuck at Marriages since 3 May. Applied ID 3 March. Issue escalated


----------



## micha8802

Myko said:


> :spy:
> 
> Ok, called again today (literally call almost daily now), was told an ID number has been generated and now my ID is at Data Capturing... What is baffling is that the application is back to Stage 1of4....
> 
> Why is it back there? and when is the marriage thing going to be done? I am un-married.


Hi Myko

how are you getting the stages my smses are not getting replies from DHA! Okay I think its my service provider, I checked using my friends phone and its back at stage 1 of 4!!


----------



## Rudo

micha8802 said:


> Hi Myko
> 
> how are you getting the stages my smses are not getting replies from DHA! Okay I think its my service provider, I checked using my friends phone and its back at stage 1 of 4!!


Which Service provider do you use. I use cell C and i am not getting any responses either.


----------



## micha8802

Rudo said:


> micha8802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Myko
> 
> how are you getting the stages my smses are not getting replies from DHA! Okay I think its my service provider, I checked using my friends phone and its back at stage 1 of 4!!
> 
> 
> 
> Which Service provider do you use. I use cell C and i am not getting any responses either.
Click to expand...

Hi Rudo 

I am on CellC yeses !!!!!


----------



## Myko

Rudo said:


> Which Service provider do you use. I use cell C and i am not getting any responses either.


My history with cell c, was never the best.... No more! I use MTN, which is better. Rather check with another provider Rudo.


----------



## Myko

micha8802 said:


> Hi Myko
> 
> how are you getting the stages my smses are not getting replies from DHA! Okay I think its my service provider, I checked using my friends phone and its back at stage 1 of 4!!


@Micha8802, why are we back to stage 1 now? what does it mean. I phoned today (like everday that I do ) Was told that the application is now back at Head office from finger prints. Am so confused about the process.... :amen:


----------



## micha8802

Myko said:


> micha8802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Myko
> 
> how are you getting the stages my smses are not getting replies from DHA! Okay I think its my service provider, I checked using my friends phone and its back at stage 1 of 4!!
> 
> 
> 
> @Micha8802, why are we back to stage 1 now? what does it mean. I phoned today (like everday that I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Was told that the application is now back at Head office from finger prints. Am so confused about the process....
Click to expand...

Super weird ... I dunno atleast when you call they are telling you exactly what is happening, i simply get its in the process ☹


----------



## Myko

micha8802 said:


> Super weird ... I dunno atleast when you call they are telling you exactly what is happening, i simply get its in the process ☹


:faint:
I get those too, but my impatience gets the best of me always... Then I insist. But I believe we are almost there. Was informed that I have an ID number now (which I don't see its purpose, as I don't have the actual ID)...


----------



## Myko

Is it only me... or, is the 32551 SMS line no longer functioning? ID application returned to Head Office, when I check, they say "its still in progress". Though, everything seems to be complete now.


----------



## micha8802

Myko said:


> Is it only me... or, is the 32551 SMS line no longer functioning? ID application returned to Head Office, when I check, they say "its still in progress". Though, everything seems to be complete now.


Hey Myko

So yesterday I decided to take half a day off and went to DHA offices. I got there and the lady that assisted me when I applied was there, she was very helpful and printed out my newly generated ID number along with the stages of the process so it seem yesterday at about 8am it was being processed at HANIS-fingerprints I assume so she said it should be ready in a week or two and I should check then.
I am not even bothering withe the smses now....


----------



## dmasamba

Hi everyone, since my Id is in quality checking section, i wonder when are they going to send it at office of application??? What steps left?????


----------



## Rudo

Myko said:


> Is it only me... or, is the 32551 SMS line no longer functioning? ID application returned to Head Office, when I check, they say "its still in progress". Though, everything seems to be complete now.


Hi Myko 

As for the 32551 SMS i can't use mine. I use my spouse's line then we get responses 3 days later. 

So had to go to the Office of Application to ask on my application. they said that they have sent ours (October batch) as yet to Head office as they are still processing them. So will follow up End of November i guess. 
:amen:


----------



## Use

Myko said:


> Is it only me... or, is the 32551 SMS line no longer functioning? ID application returned to Head Office, when I check, they say "its still in progress". Though, everything seems to be complete now.[/QUOTE
> 
> It's working now...


----------



## Myko

Rudo said:


> Hi Myko
> 
> As for the 32551 SMS i can't use mine. I use my spouse's line then we get responses 3 days later.
> 
> So had to go to the Office of Application to ask on my application. they said that they have sent ours (October batch) as yet to Head office as they are still processing them. So will follow up End of November i guess.
> :amen:


I realised its working now the hard way... Been getting sms messages since morning today. Phoned DHA, 1 agent said the ID was dispatched to the office of application on the 31st of October... The other one said its at finger printing.... :faint: DHA though....


----------



## Use

Hi
Home Affairs:ID Application for XXXXXXXXXXXXX: ID Document is being printed at Head Office Pretoria(step 3of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za. 
HOW LONG From this stage to ready for collection?????


----------



## ThekingZA

Use said:


> Myko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it only me... or, is the 32551 SMS line no longer functioning? ID application returned to Head Office, when I check, they say "its still in progress". Though, everything seems to be complete now.[/QUOTE
> 
> It's working now...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Use
> 
> Does the sms system work with the reference number or do you have to get your ID number first?
> 
> Thanks!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ThekingZA

Hi Guys 

Can anyone let me know how the sms system works? been trying with my reference number and jus get this back "Failed to send to the 32551"

Thanks!


----------



## Myko

ThekingZA said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can anyone let me know how the sms system works? been trying with my reference number and jus get this back "Failed to send to the 32551"
> 
> Thanks!


The sms system seems to be working now. It does not matter if you use your ID number or reference number. Both work equally the same.


----------



## ThekingZA

Myko said:


> The sms system seems to be working now. It does not matter if you use your ID number or reference number. Both work equally the same.




Thanks Myko!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Use

Anyone who knows how long it takes from stage 3of4 to ready for collection


----------



## Yasir87

I receive this Sms one month ago 
And today I cal in cal center and they say I must wait one more month to get some feed back


----------



## Justin 88

Myko said:


> I realised its working now the hard way... Been getting sms messages since morning today. Phoned DHA, 1 agent said the ID was dispatched to the office of application on the 31st of October... The other one said its at finger printing.... :faint: DHA though....


Hi Myko

I was also told conflicting stories each time i called DHA, the last time i called (before my ID was out), i was told its hasnt been printed, yet the previous call i had been told it was printed and now at quality check. having said this i got my ID a day or two after being told it wasnt printed yet, so just just be a little bit more patient you almost there


----------



## Justin 88

ThekingZA said:


> Use said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Use
> 
> Does the sms system work with the reference number or do you have to get your ID number first?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> It worked with reference for me, ID it would refuse, when it started working with ID, it was only a few days before i got the ID
Click to expand...


----------



## micha8802

Justin 88 said:


> ThekingZA said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked with reference for me, ID it would refuse, when it started working with ID, it was only a few days before i got the ID
> 
> 
> 
> I Just sent a message with my ID number and there was a response.
> 
> being printed at Head office
Click to expand...


----------



## topdriver

ID is ready for collection took 2 months...


----------



## micha8802

topdriver said:


> ID is ready for collection took 2 months...


Congrats my 2months is tomorrow! Its still at printing ☹


----------



## Byfaith

topdriver said:


> ID is ready for collection took 2 months...


Congrats on getting your ID. Hi. I saw in the forum you applied for your PRP while on a study permit. I just want to know if you submitted a contract of employment (ie permanent job offer).
And did you submit the signed waiver document by Gigaba when you applied.
I already hold a critical skills permit but l don't have a job yet.


----------



## WASCALO

Hello good people. Pls I want to find out when do the home Affairs generate the Id number after submission


----------



## Myko

WASCALO said:


> Hello good people. Pls I want to find out when do the home Affairs generate the Id number after submission


Hi WASCALO,

From my experience, the ID number is generated just before the application goes to marriages. I might be incorrect here, as each person's case seems a bit unique (factoring in marriage status, which affects the time taken to complete the application)..


----------



## Myko

micha8802 said:


> Congrats my 2months is tomorrow! Its still at printing ☹


Hi Micha8802,

Any news on your application as yet? Phoned today, again conflicting stories.. One said its with dispatch, the other says its at quality check... This will definitely require some zen... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## micha8802

Myko said:


> micha8802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats my 2months is tomorrow! Its still at printing ☹
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Micha8802,
> 
> Any news on your application as yet? Phoned today, again conflicting stories.. One said its with dispatch, the other says its at quality check... This will definitely require some zen...
Click to expand...

Heya, my smses are now going through so haven’t called in a bit but when i checked via sms yesterday, it said its still at printing. I am just going to wait it out. The other issue is i need this to go do licence conversion as well. Geez I am hoping to get all these govt office things done by this year. 🤞🏾Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## WASCALO

Good afternoon. Please guys if they say ID application is at Data capturing what does it mean.


----------



## dmasamba

step one of four, the best way to get information its to go at office of application, call center people are full of stories.


----------



## Rudo

I have just called the Call Centre. They said that my application is at Fingerprints checking. What is the stage number? is it still Stage 1 or 2?

i have tried sending SMSs to 32551 using my Cell C no responses.


----------



## micha8802

Hey guys 

Just got the sms to come and collect, now, I do not have my receipt with me will they allow me to collect with just the sms?


----------



## Rudo

dmasamba said:


> step one of four, the best way to get information its to go at office of application, call center people are full of stories.


i also had to go to the Office of Application and follow up after trying to find out why the application was stuck on 1 of 4. they were really helpful


----------



## WASCALO

Yesterday my application was at step 3 of 4 when I sms again today it reads 1 of 4. What would be my status now?


----------



## Pontius

WASCALO said:


> Yesterday my application was at step 3 of 4 when I sms again today it reads 1 of 4. What would be my status now?


Hi, how long was it at 3 of 4 for?


----------



## WASCALO

It was at 3 of 4 for 2wks before it went back to 1 of 4 today


----------



## Pontius

WASCALO said:


> It was at 3 of 4 for 2wks before it went back to 1 of 4 today


You'll be getting it any time soon from previous members experiences. 

Fingers crossed.. 

Cheers!


----------



## Myko

micha8802 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just got the sms to come and collect, now, I do not have my receipt with me will they allow me to collect with just the sms?


Great news Micha8802!! All the best in the future mate...:amen:


----------



## micha8802

Myko said:


> micha8802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Just got the sms to come and collect, now, I do not have my receipt with me will they allow me to collect with just the sms?
> 
> 
> 
> Great news Micha8802!! All the best in the future mate...
Click to expand...

Thanks Myko! 
Collected at about 3.30pm yesterday didn’t need my receipt. Im sure yours is on its way too! All the best to you too! Naw the dreaded licence conversion


----------



## Rudo

micha8802 said:


> Thanks Myko!
> Collected at about 3.30pm yesterday didn’t need my receipt. Im sure yours is on its way too! All the best to you too! Naw the dreaded licence conversion


Congrats Micha..

Another Chapter that the Lord has pushed you through.


----------



## dmasamba

Evening dear, i collected my ID today at my office of application in Pretoria. I wish all the best for those who are still waiting. Contact the call center twice a week to find out where is your applications.Mine took almost 11 weeks since i applied.
Thanks.


----------



## Myko

ID sent to office of application on the 14th of October.... How long does it take to get there??:brick:


----------



## Justin 88

micha8802 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just got the sms to come and collect, now, I do not have my receipt with me will they allow me to collect with just the sms?


Congrats micha8802


----------



## Justin 88

Myko said:


> ID sent to office of application on the 14th of October.... How long does it take to get there??:brick:


 14 October or you mean November, whats the office of application?


----------



## micha8802

Justin 88 said:


> Congrats micha8802


Thanks Justin!!!


----------



## Myko

Justin 88 said:


> 14 October or you mean November, whats the office of application?


 November....


----------



## Justin 88

Myko said:


> Justin 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14 October or you mean November, whats the office of application?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> November....
Click to expand...

 I think by next Monday


----------



## Rudo

Myko said:


> November....


Hello Myko 

did you get your ID?


----------



## Myko

Rudo said:


> Hello Myko
> 
> did you get your ID?


Hi Rudo,

Nothing as yet... Went to the office of application, they said it's not yet there, I should wait for the sms... They showed me on the system, it does say that the application was dispatched to office of application on the 14th of November.... :faint:


----------



## Rudo

Myko said:


> Hi Rudo,
> 
> Nothing as yet... Went to the office of application, they said it's not yet there, I should wait for the sms... They showed me on the system, it does say that the application was dispatched to office of application on the 14th of November.... :faint:


Blessings to You Myko..


----------



## Rudo

I just called the call centre they said to me the ID is still in progress it has moved from Fingerprints to another department which she couldn't tell me. But she said i must take note that 1st time ID take up to 9 months to be issued. Last week they said the ID app was at stage 2 Of 4 exactly what the SMS said as well. 

So confusing these people are. Anyway will be patient.


----------



## dmasamba

Always like that every person will give his statement and you dont know whos telling you the truth. Be patient but continue calling you ll get the right person.


----------



## Rudo

dmasamba said:


> Always like that every person will give his statement and you dont know whos telling you the truth. Be patient but continue calling you ll get the right person.


thanks.


----------



## Myko

Rudo said:


> thanks.


Hi Rudo,

From my experience with the call center agents... Its either they really do not know the whole process, or they are really not sure of the work flow. Mine went to fingerprints, then went to data capture, then back to finger prints at HANIS... But I am certain that you will get it before year end, before Christmas I hope... :fingerscrossed:

Blessings to you..


----------



## Myko

Rudo said:


> Blessings to You Myko..


Thank you Rudo...


----------



## Pontius

Got mine yesterday..

It took 1 month and 3 weeks.

All the best to the rest.


----------



## Rudo

Pontius said:


> Got mine yesterday..
> 
> It took 1 month and 3 weeks.
> 
> All the best to the rest.


Congrats..


----------



## dmasamba

Myko said:


> Hi Rudo,
> 
> From my experience with the call center agents... Its either they really do not know the whole process, or they are really not sure of the work flow. Mine went to fingerprints, then went to data capture, then back to finger prints at HANIS... But I am certain that you will get it before year end, before Christmas I hope... :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> In my case i was lucky to get a guy over the phone who took my cellphone number and promise to push my application , one week later when i checked at the office of application my id arrived there but was not yet for collection , they told me to wait for the sms. The following day i got a sms.


----------



## Rudo

dmasamba said:


> Myko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rudo,
> 
> From my experience with the call center agents... Its either they really do not know the whole process, or they are really not sure of the work flow. Mine went to fingerprints, then went to data capture, then back to finger prints at HANIS... But I am certain that you will get it before year end, before Christmas I hope... :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> In my case i was lucky to get a guy over the phone who took my cellphone number and promise to push my application , one week later when i checked at the office of application my id arrived there but was not yet for collection , they told me to wait for the sms. The following day i got a sms.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much dmasamba. i will keep on following up.
Click to expand...


----------



## ThekingZA

sms system seems to be down again 

I was on step 2/4 2weeks ago

Home Affairs:ID Application for XXXXX: Technical Error - Unable to query statusMore info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za. 11/16/2018 7:34:38 PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myko

ThekingZA said:


> sms system seems to be down again
> 
> I was on step 2/4 2weeks ago
> 
> Home Affairs:ID Application for XXXXX: Technical Error - Unable to query statusMore info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za. 11/16/2018 7:34:38 PM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@ThekingZA,

I also went through the same situation. You might probably go back to stage 2 again before going to stage 3. I think when it returns to stage 2, your ID number will be ready...


----------



## ThekingZA

Myko said:


> @ThekingZA,
> 
> 
> 
> I also went through the same situation. You might probably go back to stage 2 again before going to stage 3. I think when it returns to stage 2, your ID number will be ready...




Thanks Myko!!

When i called the call center last week asked for ID number just to see the response, agent said it was generated but they not allowed to give it to me.

Hoping its about to go to printing soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThekingZA

Hi All

Called today was told my application moved from finger printing to data capture. Any idea what happens here and how long it typically takes?

Thanks


----------



## Myko

ThekingZA said:


> Hi All
> 
> Called today was told my application moved from finger printing to data capture. Any idea what happens here and how long it typically takes?
> 
> Thanks


Hi @TheKingZA,

From my experience, I was told that data capturing will happen twice, from your current stage the application will go back to Head Office for printing then it goes to HANIS for fingerprinting again.. I cannot say my information is 100% correct, because DHA processes are a little cryptic... You are almost at the end now...

God-win....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rudo

I have just been told that my ID was sent for Printing yesterday and i should enquire in 2 weeks again. Any idea how long it normally takes and the stage there after? I am also told that i cannot be given my ID number over the phone. 

i pray soon..


----------



## Justin 88

Rudo said:


> I have just been told that my ID was sent for Printing yesterday and i should enquire in 2 weeks again. Any idea how long it normally takes and the stage there after? I am also told that i cannot be given my ID number over the phone.
> 
> i pray soon..


Hi Rudo,

i got mine from office of application. i went to enquire about the status of my application and they gave me the ID, rather they wrote it down on the receipt. Capetown office


----------



## micha8802

Justin 88 said:


> Rudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just been told that my ID was sent for Printing yesterday and i should enquire in 2 weeks again. Any idea how long it normally takes and the stage there after? I am also told that i cannot be given my ID number over the phone.
> 
> i pray soon..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rudo,
> 
> i got mine from office of application. i went to enquire about the status of my application and they gave me the ID, rather they wrote it down on the receipt. Capetown office
Click to expand...

Same here Rudo, please go get the ID number from there.
The lady at my office printed the stages of the application and that document has your ID number


----------



## Myko

Hi everyone,

From getting a new permit, to critical skills to PR.. and finally, I got my ID.. All within the year!! He is good!!
God's time is best.. Soon it will be your time. Application took 43 days in total... @Rudo soon it will be you, God is in control...

Bless up!


----------



## ThekingZA

Myko said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> From getting a new permit, to critical skills to PR.. and finally, I got my ID.. All within the year!! He is good!!
> God's time is best.. Soon it will be your time. Application took 43 days in total... @Rudo soon it will be you, God is in control...
> 
> Bless up!




All the best!!! Home free))


----------



## Rudo

Myko said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> From getting a new permit, to critical skills to PR.. and finally, I got my ID.. All within the year!! He is good!!
> God's time is best.. Soon it will be your time. Application took 43 days in total... @Rudo soon it will be you, God is in control...
> 
> Bless up!


Hey Myko

Congrats😁.. God is faithful.

Thank you I receive..


----------



## WASCALO

Good day. Please I called home Affairs today and was told my ID is at quality control unit since 23/11/2018. Please any idea on how long ID can be dispatched


----------



## ThekingZA

Just got the sms )) leaving now to collect 

Home Affairs: ID Book for XXXXX is ready for collection at office of application-2018/11/30.Your Reference No:000XXXXXX.More info:0800601190 OR www.dha.gov


----------



## Rudo

ThekingZA said:


> Just got the sms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )) leaving now to collect
> 
> Home Affairs: ID Book for XXXXX is ready for collection at office of application-2018/11/30.Your Reference No:000XXXXXX.More info:0800601190 OR www.dha.gov


Congrats😀


----------



## Rudo

Justin 88 said:


> Hi Rudo,
> 
> i got mine from office of application. i went to enquire about the status of my application and they gave me the ID, rather they wrote it down on the receipt. Capetown office


Hi Justin88
i went through to the office of Application and i got my ID number. they said that i should receive my ID by next week as it is being dispatched today. 

thank you all. 

but i wonder how we get to you the ID number without an ID book lol. i guess it's for reference purposes.


----------



## WASCALO

Got my ID yesterday. Thank you all for your support and motivation


----------



## Justin 88

Hi Rudo well yes there is nothing we can do with the id# without the Id. Like you said it's just for reference and that sense of assurance that your ID is actually being processed since they would have created an ID # for you


----------



## Justin 88

WASCALO said:


> Got my ID yesterday. Thank you all for your support and motivation


 congrats Wascola


----------



## Justin 88

Rudo said:


> Justin 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rudo,
> 
> i got mine from office of application. i went to enquire about the status of my application and they gave me the ID, rather they wrote it down on the receipt. Capetown office
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Justin88
> i went through to the office of Application and i got my ID number. they said that i should receive my ID by next week as it is being dispatched today.
> 
> thank you all.
> 
> but i wonder how we get to you the ID number without an ID book lol. i guess it's for reference purposes.
Click to expand...

Hi Rudo well yes there is nothing we can do with the id# without the Id. Like you said it's just for reference and that sense of assurance that your ID is actually being processed since they would have created an ID # for you


----------



## Rudo

WASCALO said:


> Got my ID yesterday. Thank you all for your support and motivation


Congrats Wascalo


----------



## dmasamba

WASCALO said:


> Got my ID yesterday. Thank you all for your support and motivation


Congratulations dear.


----------



## 0613630014

*ID application*

Hello brothers and sisters. May you kindly assist me with the requirements for ID application after getting your PR. Thank you


----------



## Rudo

0613630014 said:


> Hello brothers and sisters. May you kindly assist me with the requirements for ID application after getting your PR. Thank you


Hi 

You need your the following 

- Two recent identical ID Photos of the applicant

– The original passport and a certified copy thereof

– The original, full unabridged birth certificate and a certified copy thereof

– The original permanent residence certificate including the proof or verification and a certified copy thereof that came from the Home Affairs

– The original marriage/divorce/death certificate for any current and/or previous marriages and a certified copy of the applicable document mentioned above as well as any applicable translations

Best Wishes..


----------



## 0613630014

Thank you very much Rudo


----------



## Rudo

Hello Everyone

I finally got my ID. No SMS received, decided to walk to the Office of Application to check and they gave me the ID Book. 

Thank you for your love and support. The Lord has answered my prayers. 7 Years on the Journey to get the ID. From Asylum Seeker, to Quota Work Permit , to PRP and to ID.

Best Wishes to every one of you who is on the journey. Don't despair, perseverance, determination and Prayer works all the time.


:amen:


----------



## Justin 88

Rudo said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I finally got my ID. No SMS received, decided to walk to the Office of Application to check and they gave me the ID Book.
> 
> Thank you for your love and support. The Lord has answered my prayers. 7 Years on the Journey to get the ID. From Asylum Seeker, to Quota Work Permit , to PRP and to ID.
> 
> Best Wishes to every one of you who is on the journey. Don't despair, perseverance, determination and Prayer works all the time.
> 
> 
> :amen:


Congrats Mella, all Glory to God


----------



## Zims_Finest

Rudo said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I finally got my ID. No SMS received, decided to walk to the Office of Application to check and they gave me the ID Book.
> 
> Thank you for your love and support. The Lord has answered my prayers. 7 Years on the Journey to get the ID. From Asylum Seeker, to Quota Work Permit , to PRP and to ID.
> 
> Best Wishes to every one of you who is on the journey. Don't despair, perseverance, determination and Prayer works all the time.
> 
> 
> :amen:


Congrats!! All the best in all your endeavors! Blessings!


----------



## Myko

Rudo said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I finally got my ID. No SMS received, decided to walk to the Office of Application to check and they gave me the ID Book.
> 
> Thank you for your love and support. The Lord has answered my prayers. 7 Years on the Journey to get the ID. From Asylum Seeker, to Quota Work Permit , to PRP and to ID.
> 
> Best Wishes to every one of you who is on the journey. Don't despair, perseverance, determination and Prayer works all the time.
> 
> 
> :amen:



Hi Rudo!

Am glad its done! Yes, prayer does work!

Congratulations!!
:amen::amen::amen:


----------



## Zims_Finest

Rudo said:


> Yes, i did get the SMS. the Call Centre agent said i should follow up next week.
> 
> When i called the office, they gave me the Supervisor's Email because they weren't responding to the calls. So i sent through the email . :fingerscrossed:


Hi Rudo, please DM the supervisors email address. I need to follow up on my ID application that i made on 3 Dec. SMS says stage 1 of 4 and i am unable to go to DHA Barrack Street to follow up due to work commitments. Thanks


----------



## Aggyb

Can somebody please give me clarity... After data capture... Which are other stages??? My ID has been in that stage.


----------



## zimbo2365

I applied yday 02/01/2019 and got an sms with a reference number is that the number i must use when making followups? How long will it take and when can i start calling the call centre? Is there an email to use when making followup? 
i applied at the pretoria branch in town and i am single heard that means it must not take too long.


----------



## Rudo

Zims_Finest said:


> Hi Rudo, please DM the supervisors email address. I need to follow up on my ID application that i made on 3 Dec. SMS says stage 1 of 4 and i am unable to go to DHA Barrack Street to follow up due to work commitments. Thanks



hi 

Did you manage to get your ID?


----------



## Rudo

zimbo2365 said:


> I applied yday 02/01/2019 and got an sms with a reference number is that the number i must use when making followups? How long will it take and when can i start calling the call centre? Is there an email to use when making followup?
> i applied at the pretoria branch in town and i am single heard that means it must not take too long.


hi zimbo2365

yes the reference number you got via SMS is your tracking reference. if all the required documents were submitted and the office application doesn't have backlogs or doesn't have any form of delays, Expect ID in 6 - 8 weeks. Mine took exactly 2 months 11/10 - 11/12. you might get it earlier. 

i would suggest to start following up after 2 weeks just to see if your application was sent to the Head Office then take it from there. 

Best Wishes


----------



## zimbo2365

Thanks Rudo will do that hope it will also come out in 2months like yours


----------



## Zims_Finest

Rudo said:


> hi
> 
> Did you manage to get your ID?


Hi Rudo, ID is still stage 1 of 4. I called the call center beginning of Jan and they said i should to the office of application to find out what the hold up is. I went to the office of application the next day and they said they had sent all December applications to Pretoria so they didn't understand why the call centre referred me back to them. 

Im not sure what should i do now as emails to the supervisor go unanswered. Any advice?


----------



## Justin 88

Zims_Finest said:


> Rudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> Did you manage to get your ID?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rudo, ID is still stage 1 of 4. I called the call center beginning of Jan and they said i should to the office of application to find out what the hold up is. I went to the office of application the next day and they said they had sent all December applications to Pretoria so they didn't understand why the call centre referred me back to them.
> 
> Im not sure what should i do now as emails to the supervisor go unanswered. Any advice?
Click to expand...

Hi @ Zims^Finest has your application been past stage 1 coz if I recall correctly sometimes applications move from stage 3 to 1 and back to 3. Its difficult to deduce how exactly things work at DHA


----------



## Zims_Finest

Justin 88 said:


> Hi @ Zims^Finest has your application been past stage 1 coz if I recall correctly sometimes applications move from stage 3 to 1 and back to 3. Its difficult to deduce how exactly things work at DHA


Hi Justin, thanks for your response. I applied on 3 December and it has always been on stage 1. It has not changed stages at all.


----------



## Justin 88

Zims_Finest said:


> Justin 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @ Zims^Finest has your application been past stage 1 coz if I recall correctly sometimes applications move from stage 3 to 1 and back to 3. Its difficult to deduce how exactly things work at DHA
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Justin, thanks for your response. I applied on 3 December and it has always been on stage 1. It has not changed stages at all.
Click to expand...

I had same experience as yours however it would be expected to take a little bit longer in your case given the December holidays. So maybe give it a week or two then start following up


----------



## Zims_Finest

Justin 88 said:


> I had same experience as yours however it would be expected to take a little bit longer in your case given the December holidays. So maybe give it a week or two then start following up


True. I'll starting following up after a week or so. Thanks again


----------



## Kofi12

Hi friends, when i checked my id application the lady told me its at checkers.how long does it take to come out when its at this stage


----------



## Justin 88

Hi Ladies and Gentlemen

i have a quick question. is there anyone who got their PR/ID before they got married? I need to know how one goes about registering their foreign marriage at home affairs. I know its part of ID application that's if you got your PR after you were already married but in this case i got my PR and ID before marriage


----------



## Rudo

Justin 88 said:


> Hi Ladies and Gentlemen
> 
> i have a quick question. is there anyone who got their PR/ID before they got married? I need to know how one goes about registering their foreign marriage at home affairs. I know its part of ID application that's if you got your PR after you were already married but in this case i got my PR and ID before marriage


Hi Justin 

Below is my Experience

We went to DHA to book an appointment and they needed to see the following documents:

- Hubby's passport and Work Permit / PRP
- Wife's passport Work permit / PRP
When all was verified we were asked to choose the date and time we wanted to get married at the Home Affairs. 

We were given an appointment letter and was asked to bring the following on the date of court / Home Affairs wedding

- Hubby's passport and Work Permit / PRP
- Wife's passport Work permit / PRP
- 2 * Witnesses and their IDs / passports with Work Permits
- 2 * letters of impediments (obtained in your Home country 1 for the wife and 1 for hubby)
- 3 identical ID photos for each - Wife and hubby
- your Appointment letter from the Home Affairs 

you can only have 6 guests if i remember correctly to witness your wedding thus including your 2 witnesses and or photographer. 

You can either bring rings or not for the ceremony.

you book an appointment at Desk 44 next to where you apply the IDs.

We were told that after signing the papers we could go the following day to apply for an unabridged Marriage certificate at DHA to use this to register our marriage in in our our home country. 

PS. We are not married in our home country so we will be using the unabridged Marriage certificate to register marriage in the Home Country. 

regards,


----------



## Justin 88

Rudo said:


> Hi Justin
> 
> Below is my Experience
> 
> We went to DHA to book an appointment and they needed to see the following documents:
> 
> - Hubby's passport and Work Permit / PRP
> - Wife's passport Work permit / PRP
> When all was verified we were asked to choose the date and time we wanted to get married at the Home Affairs.
> 
> We were given an appointment letter and was asked to bring the following on the date of court / Home Affairs wedding
> 
> - Hubby's passport and Work Permit / PRP
> - Wife's passport Work permit / PRP
> - 2 * Witnesses and their IDs / passports with Work Permits
> - 2 * letters of impediments (obtained in your Home country 1 for the wife and 1 for hubby)
> - 3 identical ID photos for each - Wife and hubby
> - your Appointment letter from the Home Affairs
> 
> you can only have 6 guests if i remember correctly to witness your wedding thus including your 2 witnesses and or photographer.
> 
> You can either bring rings or not for the ceremony.
> 
> you book an appointment at Desk 44 next to where you apply the IDs.
> 
> We were told that after signing the papers we could go the following day to apply for an unabridged Marriage certificate at DHA to use this to register our marriage in in our our home country.
> 
> PS. We are not married in our home country so we will be using the unabridged Marriage certificate to register marriage in the Home Country.
> 
> regards,


Thanks Rudo


----------



## jejemeneka

Good day Family,

I am confused on how to proceed with the ID application taking into consideration the processing time for singles vs married, I Really need the ID as soon as it can be.
In my case I am married, got my PR only yesterday. I mentioned on my application for PR that I am married, submitted all the supporting documents (Marriage certificate from home country) + have kids (their supporting documents submitted too).
Someone recommend me to put single on the application for ID for quick processing time) but DHA know already that I am married, they can prove it, or the application for ID and PR are two different roads that do not cross. I am confused, please family your help in this regards will be much appreciated.


----------



## Rudo

jejemeneka said:


> Good day Family,
> 
> I am confused on how to proceed with the ID application taking into consideration the processing time for singles vs married, I Really need the ID as soon as it can be.
> In my case I am married, got my PR only yesterday. I mentioned on my application for PR that I am married, submitted all the supporting documents (Marriage certificate from home country) + have kids (their supporting documents submitted too).
> Someone recommend me to put single on the application for ID for quick processing time) but DHA know already that I am married, they can prove it, or the application for ID and PR are two different roads that do not cross. I am confused, please family your help in this regards will be much appreciated.


Hi Jejemeka

I would suggest you put through your application for IDs as married as you have processed your PR as married. 

please don't submit your application as single as one of the 4 stages to getting an ID is to verify your marital status. you might put yourself and family at risk by submitting as single. They already have a copy of your marriage certificate. 

You have already gotten this far based on the truth, please don't jeopardise your ID application by not doing the right thing. 

Just be honest and you never know, your turnaround time might be short. Remember every application is unique!!!

Bless Up!!!


----------



## jejemeneka

Rudo said:


> Hi Jejemeka
> 
> I would suggest you put through your application for IDs as married as you have processed your PR as married.
> 
> please don't submit your application as single as one of the 4 stages to getting an ID is to verify your marital status. you might put yourself and family at risk by submitting as single. They already have a copy of your marriage certificate.
> 
> You have already gotten this far based on the truth, please don't jeopardise your ID application by not doing the right thing.
> 
> Just be honest and you never know, your turnaround time might be short. Remember every application is unique!!!
> 
> Bless Up!!!


Dear Rudo,

Thank you very much for the wise words, it was not easy to get to this stage of PR, like you said I will have to do the right thing and submit as Married.
Better wait a little bit longer, we never know, I may be the married one with a quick processing time.


----------



## Optimistic33

Hi all. 

I applied for ID a week ago. I didn’t get a receipt or reference number and no SMS either. I only have a copy of the application form. Did they process my application properly? Should I go back to office of application? How will I track my application if I don’t have a reference number? I’m worried


----------



## Justin 88

Optimistic33 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I applied for ID a week ago. I didn’t get a receipt or reference number and no SMS either. I only have a copy of the application form. Did they process my application properly? Should I go back to office of application? How will I track my application if I don’t have a reference number? I’m worried


Hi There

they usually write the reference number on the receipt. If they didnt which isnt really an issue, just go back to office of application and request that they give you the reference number for tracking status of your application


----------



## arvest

*Home Affairs ID Application*

Hi All,

Am really confused, I did put in my ID application in April 2018, i got my reference number same day, in July when i went to check the status of my application at the home affair, i was told it was at marriage department and i was given the ID number, i waited till December nothing happen so i called the call center, i was told my application was suspended that i should resubmit my marriage certificate, in the initial stage of the application i submitted my christian marriage certificate, then when they request for my marriage certificate the home affair official said i should just resubmit the one from the registry which was not attached at the initial stage of the application

on getting to the home affairs where i submitted my application i was told my file was returned back to the home affairs office of application but still not there yet i should return in 2 weeks time. i did as told, when i got there they checked as well nothing yet, so they took the copy of the marriage certificate from me promise to send it to head office the next day.

After a week i decided to call, i was told that a query was sent to the office of application and they don't know what the query is. i must visit the office of application again to find out. i really don't know whats going on am just confuse.

Guys i really need help here


----------



## Optimistic33

Justin 88 said:


> Optimistic33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I applied for ID a week ago. I didnâ€™️t get a receipt or reference number and no SMS either. I only have a copy of the application form. Did they process my application properly? Should I go back to office of application? How will I track my application if I donâ€™️t have a reference number? Iâ€™️m worried
> 
> 
> 
> Hi There
> 
> they usually write the reference number on the receipt. If they didnt which isnt really an issue, just go back to office of application and request that they give you the reference number for tracking status of your application
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply Justin. Yes I realized the reference number was in the application form. I also got the SMS and the tracking seems to be working. ID application is at head office. I’ll wait 3 weeks and start following up.


----------



## Simbarashe

At which office did you apply?


----------



## Simbarashe

*ID application stick on stage 1of4*

Hi guys,

I got my PRP in November 2018 and applied for my ID at DHA Barrack Street, Cape Town on 3 December. My ID application has been stuck on stage 1 since then and the call centre staff have asked me to go to the office of application to enquire. 

I have been to Barrack Street thrice and one time they said they had sent all applications to Pretoria and that I should be patient. I waited two weeks, went there last week and was told that they have a backlog and that they'd only send all December applications to Pretoria in Feb.

What should I do? Is it possible to lodge a new application at a different DHA office? Has anyone experienced this before? Please advise.


----------



## Justin 88

Simbarashe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my PRP in November 2018 and applied for my ID at DHA Barrack Street, Cape Town on 3 December. My ID application has been stuck on stage 1 since then and the call centre staff have asked me to go to the office of application to enquire.
> 
> I have been to Barrack Street thrice and one time they said they had sent all applications to Pretoria and that I should be patient. I waited two weeks, went there last week and was told that they have a backlog and that they'd only send all December applications to Pretoria in Feb.
> 
> What should I do? Is it possible to lodge a new application at a different DHA office? Has anyone experienced this before? Please advise.


Hi Simbarashe

My advice would be to try and be a bit patient. The time you applied december to be honest nothing really happens in december so there is bound to be backlog come January, so please please try to give it a bit of time otherwise you will stress yourself unnecessarily


----------



## Simbarashe

Justin 88 said:


> Hi Simbarashe
> 
> My advice would be to try and be a bit patient. The time you applied december to be honest nothing really happens in december so there is bound to be backlog come January, so please please try to give it a bit of time otherwise you will stress yourself unnecessarily


Thanks Justin for the wise words. I'll be patient. I'm sure things will start moving soon.


----------



## Afrochild

Hi, all 

I applied for the ID book at DHA Randburg today after I collected my PR permit at VFS.

The documents that they require are more than DHA website mentions:

1. Copy of Passport First page
2. Copy of all stamped pages of passport ***
3. Copy of Birth Certificate 
4. Proof of address ***
5. copy of certified cope of PR permit ***(I asked if they receive certified copy of PR permit issued from DHA, they said no, and they asked me to get a copy of that certified copy)
6. Two ID photos 
7. two form to fill (they will only give your the form after they checked your documents)
8. I am not sure about marriage certificate because I sumbitted the form as single.

hope above info helps.


----------



## jejemeneka

Afrochild said:


> Hi, all
> 
> I applied for the ID book at DHA Randburg today after I collected my PR permit at VFS.
> 
> The documents that they require are more than DHA website mentions:
> 
> 1. Copy of Passport First page
> 2. Copy of all stamped pages of passport ***
> 3. Copy of Birth Certificate
> 4. Proof of address ***
> 5. copy of certified cope of PR permit ***(I asked if they receive certified copy of PR permit issued from DHA, they said no, and they asked me to get a copy of that certified copy)
> 6. Two ID photos
> 7. two form to fill (they will only give your the form after they checked your documents)
> 8. I am not sure about marriage certificate because I sumbitted the form as single.
> 
> hope above info helps.


@Afrochild Why all stamped pages of passport? I applied for ID last week Friday in Cape Town, they never ask for all stamped pages of passport nor they wanted my proof of address, you have to state on the form received from DHA the addresses since first entry in South Africa.
The PR come with a verification certificate which you have to submit together with the application. I am just confused why DHA have different rules depending on where you applied.

In my case I submitted:
1. Certified copy of my PR certificate.
2. Verification of my PR that comes from DHA.
3. Certified copy of First page of passport.
4. Identical color ID photo X 2.
5. Certified copy of Birth certificate.
6. Certified copy of Marriage certificate + certified copy of sworn translation if not in 
English.

Remember to take the original with you.


----------



## amahlezulu

jejemeneka said:


> @Afrochild Why all stamped pages of passport? I applied for ID last week Friday in Cape Town, they never ask for all stamped pages of passport nor they wanted my proof of address, you have to state on the form received from DHA the addresses since first entry in South Africa.
> The PR come with a verification certificate which you have to submit together with the application. I am just confused why DHA have different rules depending on where you applied.
> 
> In my case I submitted:
> 1. Certified copy of my PR certificate.
> 2. Verification of my PR that comes from DHA.
> 3. Certified copy of First page of passport.
> 4. Identical color ID photo X 2.
> 5. Certified copy of Birth certificate.
> 6. Certified copy of Marriage certificate + certified copy of sworn translation if not in
> English.
> 
> Remember to take the original with you.


 Randburg branch does that, I went there with only visa and front page of the passport, they made me to go and copy all stamped pages in my passport, so yes he is correct. Its different story, different office.


----------



## print_echo

Applied for my ID on 21st/11/2018, Status is on Step 2 of 4 and when i call they says its at marriage section since December


----------



## jonamoyo

if married. make a baby and follow up after the baby is born. my was at marriages from 3 may 2018 to jan 22 2019


----------



## Shalom33

jonamoyo said:


> if married. make a baby and follow up after the baby is born. my was at marriages from 3 may 2018 to jan 22 2019


Hi @ Jonah

If I may ask did your ID come out. If so when.

My hubby applied in August 2018 and its still at the marriages section


----------



## Leopride

Hello,

I am in the UK and have registered my marriage at the South African consulate.
I have not had any confirmation yet but have read about a text message service that can verify if it is registered?
Do you know how I could access this service from the UK?


----------



## jonamoyo

Shalom33 said:


> Hi @ Jonah
> 
> If I may ask did your ID come out. If so when.
> 
> My hubby applied in August 2018 and its still at the marriages section


I am married to SA Citizen with SA marriage certificate.

Submitted ID application 5 March 2018
3 May 2018 Marriages Section
22 Jan 2019 left Marriages
1 February 2019 ID fingerprints
6 February 2019 ID dispatch to office of application

Today still waiting for the almighty sms 'ID document ready for collection"


----------



## Shalom33

jonamoyo said:


> I am married to SA Citizen with SA marriage certificate.
> 
> Submitted ID application 5 March 2018
> 3 May 2018 Marriages Section
> 22 Jan 2019 left Marriages
> 1 February 2019 ID fingerprints
> 6 February 2019 ID dispatch to office of application
> 
> Today still waiting for the almighty sms 'ID document ready for collection"


Thank you for the information so i guess we still have a long way to go.

Congrats to you you almost there


----------



## Rudo

jonamoyo said:


> I am married to SA Citizen with SA marriage certificate.
> 
> Submitted ID application 5 March 2018
> 3 May 2018 Marriages Section
> 22 Jan 2019 left Marriages
> 1 February 2019 ID fingerprints
> 6 February 2019 ID dispatch to office of application
> 
> Today still waiting for the almighty sms 'ID document ready for collection"


@Jonamoyo you can just rock up at the office of application and tell them to check if they have it. Most likely you will get it before SMS. 

I got my ID before SMS. SMS came through 2 days later after I had collected already.

try you never know.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jonamoyo

Rudo said:


> @Jonamoyo you can just rock up at the office of application and tell them to check if they have it. Most likely you will get it before SMS.
> 
> I got my ID before SMS. SMS came through 2 days later after I had collected already.
> 
> try you never know.. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Rudo, I will do that.


----------



## zimbo2365

just got msg that my ID is ready for collection(applied 02/01/2019) but doubt i can make it during the week. Can i collect on a Saturday morning and what time do they open and close? Are there always long queues when collecting or maybe i can rush on lunch time on Friday hope it doesn't take long. Oh i applied in Pretoria the one in town.


----------



## tka

*Tka*



zimbo2365 said:


> just got msg that my ID is ready for collection(applied 02/01/2019) but doubt i can make it during the week. Can i collect on a Saturday morning and what time do they open and close? Are there always long queues when collecting or maybe i can rush on lunch time on Friday hope it doesn't take long. Oh i applied in Pretoria the one in town.


I am planning to apply as well. I initially went to Centurion office and I was told to go to PTA. Just a question,
how are the queues for ID for people with PR? Do I have to work up extremely early or? Also, should I carry certified copies?

Thank you, your response would be much appreciated


----------



## tka

*Tka*



zimbo2365 said:


> just got msg that my ID is ready for collection(applied 02/01/2019) but doubt i can make it during the week. Can i collect on a Saturday morning and what time do they open and close? Are there always long queues when collecting or maybe i can rush on lunch time on Friday hope it doesn't take long. Oh i applied in Pretoria the one in town.


IHow were the queues?


----------



## jollem

All new PRPs comes with a PRP verification attached. It looks exaclty like the PRP but a slightly different colour and has a stamp written "verification for ID purposes". You immigration agent just wants to chow your money.


----------



## zimbo2365

no ques when i went there it took me less than 30 mins but maybe because it was during the holidays um not sure but i think the drive to pretoria was worth it coz it was processed fast(stand to be corrected). Yes certified copies


----------



## jonamoyo

Rudo said:


> @Jonamoyo you can just rock up at the office of application and tell them to check if they have it. Most likely you will get it before SMS.
> 
> I got my ID before SMS. SMS came through 2 days later after I had collected already.
> 
> try you never know.. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Rudo went and collected without getting SMS. Zvangu ne Horror Affairs Zvapera.


----------



## tka

zimbo2365 said:


> no ques when i went there it took me less than 30 mins but maybe because it was during the holidays um not sure but i think the drive to pretoria was worth it coz it was processed fast(stand to be corrected). Yes certified copies


Thank you for a quick response. Just the last thing, was it the regional home affairs, i.e on [ 320 Byron Place, Corner Sophie De Bruyn & Nana Sita Streets (old Schubart & Skinner Streets) ]


----------



## Rudo

jonamoyo said:


> Thanks Rudo went and collected without getting SMS. Zvangu ne Horror Affairs Zvapera.


Congrats @JonaMoyo. 

Wave Home Affairs free zveshuwa.


----------



## Optimistic33

Applied for ID 16 Jan 2019. Is it too soon to start emailing and calling them every day? Harassing them sometimes works 🙂


----------



## Lekoalal24

Morning everyone which no do I use to check my status with SMS?


----------



## jejemeneka

Lekoalal24 said:


> Morning everyone which no do I use to check my status with SMS?


SMS your reference number to 32551


----------



## Lekoalal24

Thank you @jeje


----------



## Byfaith

Rudo said:


> Justin 88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies and Gentlemen
> 
> i have a quick question. is there anyone who got their PR/ID before they got married? I need to know how one goes about registering their foreign marriage at home affairs. I know its part of ID application that's if you got your PR after you were already married but in this case i got my PR and ID before marriage
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Justin
> 
> Below is my Experience
> 
> We went to DHA to book an appointment and they needed to see the following documents:
> 
> - Hubby's passport and Work Permit / PRP
> - Wife's passport Work permit / PRP
> When all was verified we were asked to choose the date and time we wanted to get married at the Home Affairs.
> 
> We were given an appointment letter and was asked to bring the following on the date of court / Home Affairs wedding
> 
> - Hubby's passport and Work Permit / PRP
> - Wife's passport Work permit / PRP
> - 2 * Witnesses and their IDs / passports with Work Permits
> - 2 * letters of impediments (obtained in your Home country 1 for the wife and 1 for hubby)
> - 3 identical ID photos for each - Wife and hubby
> - your Appointment letter from the Home Affairs
> 
> you can only have 6 guests if i remember correctly to witness your wedding thus including your 2 witnesses and or photographer.
> 
> You can either bring rings or not for the ceremony.
> 
> you book an appointment at Desk 44 next to where you apply the IDs.
> 
> We were told that after signing the papers we could go the following day to apply for an unabridged Marriage certificate at DHA to use this to register our marriage in in our our home country.
> 
> PS. We are not married in our home country so we will be using the unabridged Marriage certificate to register marriage in the Home Country.
> 
> regards,
Click to expand...


Hi Rudo and Justin

Me and my husband got permanent residence permits before we got married traditionally. Now we want to get married legally in SA. Is it a requirement to do the non marriage certificate in Zim to confirm that we were never married?


----------



## Rudo

Byfaith said:


> Hi Rudo and Justin
> 
> I and my husband got permanent residence permits before we got married traditionally. Now we want to get married legally in SA. Is it a requirement to do the non-marriage certificate in Zim to confirm that we were never married?


Yes, you need the letters of impediments from Zim. Not older than 6 months.


----------



## Byfaith

Rudo said:


> Byfaith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rudo and Justin
> 
> I and my husband got permanent residence permits before we got married traditionally. Now we want to get married legally in SA. Is it a requirement to do the non-marriage certificate in Zim to confirm that we were never married?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you need the letters of impediments from Zim. Not older than 6 months.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot Rudo for the quick reply


----------



## Justin 88

*Justin 88*



Byfaith said:


> Hi Rudo and Justin
> 
> Me and my husband got permanent residence permits before we got married traditionally. Now we want to get married legally in SA. Is it a requirement to do the non marriage certificate in Zim to confirm that we were never married?


Hi Byfaith Rudo should be able to assist with that, as she had her wedding in SA, i had mine in Zim


----------



## Justin 88

*Justin 88*



Justin 88 said:


> Hi Byfaith Rudo should be able to assist with that, as she had her wedding in SA, i had mine in Zim


Byfaith ignore my delayed response i see Rudo already responded


----------



## denushka

hi guys, i have gone through this forum thread and would like to ask what someones experience is with applying for an ID after getting Pr based on 5 years continuous work, i'd like to know which office in jhb region was the best and what the turnaround was form submission to collecting ID?
thanks


----------



## LynetteC

zimbo2365 said:


> just got msg that my ID is ready for collection(applied 02/01/2019) but doubt i can make it during the week. Can i collect on a Saturday morning and what time do they open and close? Are there always long queues when collecting or maybe i can rush on lunch time on Friday hope it doesn't take long. Oh i applied in Pretoria the one in town.


This was fast. I applied mine on the 11th of Jan 2019, and since 15 Feb status says its being printed at Head Office.

I also applied in Pretoria, went after 4pm and I was the only one when I walked in. So I would like to think it won't be packed even for collection depending on the time you go. I've been told they don't open weekends.


----------



## jejemeneka

LynetteC said:


> This was fast. I applied mine on the 11th of Jan 2019, and since 15 Feb status says its being printed at Head Office.
> 
> I also applied in Pretoria, went after 4pm and I was the only one when I walked in. So I would like to think it won't be packed even for collection depending on the time you go. I've been told they don't open weekends.


I applied in January 2019 in Cape Town on the 25th to be exact, I received the sms on the 29 January that the application is at DHA head office for processing, since the 18 February status says that ID document is being printed at Head office (stage 3 of 4).
Personally I am reserved when it comes to these SMSs, I am married and I know that they will have to verify my marriage status. An application to change from stage 1 to 3 in less than a month for married is quite "unexpected" - Just saying. I pray that the application be finalized in the shortest time possible.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## amahlezulu

jejemeneka said:


> I applied in January 2019 in Cape Town on the 25th to be exact, I received the sms on the 29 January that the application is at DHA head office for processing, since the 18 February status says that ID document is being printed at Head office (stage 3 of 4).
> Personally I am reserved when it comes to these SMSs, I am married and I know that they will have to verify my marriage status. An application to change from stage 1 to 3 in less than a month for married is quite "unexpected" - Just saying. I pray that the application be finalized in the shortest time possible.:fingerscrossed:


We are in the same boat, I applied 30 January, its now at QA. I have asked 2 call center assistants what happened with the marriage section chaos.
the first one said they negotiated with embassies bla bla
the second one said the process is still the same but it depends with your country, some countries slow in responding others faster.
My case though we married here back then so she said if you married here they are the ones who authenticate.
I know people though who married here but still waiting.
we will give update, she said I must check in 2 weeks time.


----------



## litiyar

jejemeneka said:


> SMS your reference number to 32551


Hi. I applied for an ID on 17 Jan 2019 and received an sms on the same day that my application was received. On Monday I phoned the DHA call centre and was told that my ID was at the "quality checking section". Does anyone know how long this process is? Also, the sms tracking has not worked for me. Do I just sms my reference number or "ID 000****", I mean the word ID and my ref number?


----------



## LynetteC

jejemeneka said:


> I applied in January 2019 in Cape Town on the 25th to be exact, I received the sms on the 29 January that the application is at DHA head office for processing, since the 18 February status says that ID document is being printed at Head office (stage 3 of 4).
> Personally I am reserved when it comes to these SMSs, I am married and I know that they will have to verify my marriage status. An application to change from stage 1 to 3 in less than a month for married is quite "unexpected" - Just saying. I pray that the application be finalized in the shortest time possible.:fingerscrossed:


Just got an sms saying my ID book is ready for collection, I think calling helped because I called yesterday and told them that the status has been the same for weeks and they said it will be captured on that day and today got the collection sms. Super excited!


----------



## litiyar

LynetteC said:


> Just got an sms saying my ID book is ready for collection, I think calling helped because I called yesterday and told them that the status has been the same for weeks and they said it will be captured on that day and today got the collection sms. Super excited!


Congrats! I am getting tired of calling and getting the same response that the ID is at the quality checking stage but I'm hoping for the best. Just wish I had a specific person to talk to and not the call centre.


----------



## denushka

congrats to all who received their ID !
has anyone applied for and received ID based on PR after 5 years continous work?


----------



## jollem

How the category under which you got PR doesnt matter for the ID process. What matters is whether you are single of married. If single the requirements are a bit less and the ID comes out quicker than if you are married.


----------



## denushka

thanks @Jollem , did you apply for Id as single or married?


----------



## Afrochild

litiyar said:


> Hi. I applied for an ID on 17 Jan 2019 and received an sms on the same day that my application was received. On Monday I phoned the DHA call centre and was told that my ID was at the "quality checking section". Does anyone know how long this process is? Also, the sms tracking has not worked for me. Do I just sms my reference number or "ID 000****", I mean the word ID and my ref number?


I just sent the reference no. starting with 000, no words.

The respond message received after 1 hour I had sent to 32551.


----------



## jollem

Single. and it took just under 4 months


----------



## denushka

hi Jollem, at which home affairs office did you apply for your ID?


----------



## Fortune07

Greetings all

I applied for an ID on Monday 4th of March 2019 at the DHA (Byron Place) in Pretoria Sophie the Bruyn Street.

Horror experience.

Well i had prepped my mind to spend the whole day there. But i didn't know that they will take some time and concentrate only on those coming for Temporary ID application. Irrespective of if you came before them or not. I applied as a married person. 

When i got in i told the security what i was there for, she just said go there, no infos what so ever. mind you those who came for temporary ID they give them the forms at the door. Met one of the staff told her what i wanted she said go and get the form there.. pointing to some abstract direction, i asked the second lady and she still said go there. The lady at information desk said go there. hahahah You would think this person at information desk will let you know all the requirements and also hand you the form. In all, i spent abt 20 mins going form there to there before the security finally told me to go to counter 2 and ask for a form.

I was busy filling in the form, i was given one to fill in all my addresses i have lived in since 1984. As i was till feeling i heard they called out PR IDs, people all jumped up and followed the queue. they wanted to start doing fingerprints. so they got to me and unfortunately i didn't have my husband's ID/passport copy with me and i was asked to go get it. That was abt 11:30am. i went and got it and returned to DHA at abt 1:00pm. that is when they kept calling those for temporary IDs only, sat on the queue but they kept calling only those, people who came long after me skipped me and was attended to. Even the security guard came and was asking them to move, i asked her, but why are they calling only those, why are they not calling PR? she said it will only be after, that the temporary ID doesn't take time. so i sat there until i was attended to. I finally left there at 3:30pm. So i think 3 hrs at most one can spend at that DHA if you get there at before 12. or maybe dat day was just a bad day.

But now that i am thinking of it, i don't remember filling my number anywhere on that form. hmm, will just have to go and check the receipt again to see, without which i think i will only followup via the contact centre with the ref num i was given.

Documents i submiteed as married persom

PR copy
PR verification copy
passport copy
marriage cert copy
husband's passport copy
2 identical passport size photos


----------



## litiyar

micha8802 said:


> Thanks Myko!
> Collected at about 3.30pm yesterday didn’t need my receipt. Im sure yours is on its way too! All the best to you too! Naw the dreaded licence conversion


Hi Micha. I know its been months since you posted this but I just wanted to ask how it went the Licence conversation because I also need to do the same once my ID comes out. Thanks


----------



## litiyar

Fortune07 said:


> Greetings all
> 
> I applied for an ID on Monday 4th of March 2019 at the DHA (Byron Place) in Pretoria Sophie the Bruyn Street.
> 
> Horror experience.
> 
> Well i had prepped my mind to spend the whole day there. But i didn't know that they will take some time and concentrate only on those coming for Temporary ID application. Irrespective of if you came before them or not. I applied as a married person.
> 
> When i got in i told the security what i was there for, she just said go there, no infos what so ever. mind you those who came for temporary ID they give them the forms at the door. Met one of the staff told her what i wanted she said go and get the form there.. pointing to some abstract direction, i asked the second lady and she still said go there. The lady at information desk said go there. hahahah You would think this person at information desk will let you know all the requirements and also hand you the form. In all, i spent abt 20 mins going form there to there before the security finally told me to go to counter 2 and ask for a form.
> 
> I was busy filling in the form, i was given one to fill in all my addresses i have lived in since 1984. As i was till feeling i heard they called out PR IDs, people all jumped up and followed the queue. they wanted to start doing fingerprints. so they got to me and unfortunately i didn't have my husband's ID/passport copy with me and i was asked to go get it. That was abt 11:30am. i went and got it and returned to DHA at abt 1:00pm. that is when they kept calling those for temporary IDs only, sat on the queue but they kept calling only those, people who came long after me skipped me and was attended to. Even the security guard came and was asking them to move, i asked her, but why are they calling only those, why are they not calling PR? she said it will only be after, that the temporary ID doesn't take time. so i sat there until i was attended to. I finally left there at 3:30pm. So i think 3 hrs at most one can spend at that DHA if you get there at before 12. or maybe dat day was just a bad day.
> 
> But now that i am thinking of it, i don't remember filling my number anywhere on that form. hmm, will just have to go and check the receipt again to see, without which i think i will only followup via the contact centre with the ref num i was given.
> 
> Documents i submiteed as married persom
> 
> PR copy
> PR verification copy
> passport copy
> marriage cert copy
> husband's passport copy
> 2 identical passport size photos


Fortune07, sorry you went through such an experience. Mine wasn't that bad at all. Didn't they give you a copy of the DHA-9 form after submission? You can check there to see if you filled in your cellphone number. Also, did you receive an sms after submission?


----------



## tka

Fortune07 said:


> Greetings all
> 
> I applied for an ID on Monday 4th of March 2019 at the DHA (Byron Place) in Pretoria Sophie the Bruyn Street.
> 
> Horror experience.
> 
> Well i had prepped my mind to spend the whole day there. But i didn't know that they will take some time and concentrate only on those coming for Temporary ID application. Irrespective of if you came before them or not. I applied as a married person.
> 
> When i got in i told the security what i was there for, she just said go there, no infos what so ever. mind you those who came for temporary ID they give them the forms at the door. Met one of the staff told her what i wanted she said go and get the form there.. pointing to some abstract direction, i asked the second lady and she still said go there. The lady at information desk said go there. hahahah You would think this person at information desk will let you know all the requirements and also hand you the form. In all, i spent abt 20 mins going form there to there before the security finally told me to go to counter 2 and ask for a form.
> 
> I was busy filling in the form, i was given one to fill in all my addresses i have lived in since 1984. As i was till feeling i heard they called out PR IDs, people all jumped up and followed the queue. they wanted to start doing fingerprints. so they got to me and unfortunately i didn't have my husband's ID/passport copy with me and i was asked to go get it. That was abt 11:30am. i went and got it and returned to DHA at abt 1:00pm. that is when they kept calling those for temporary IDs only, sat on the queue but they kept calling only those, people who came long after me skipped me and was attended to. Even the security guard came and was asking them to move, i asked her, but why are they calling only those, why are they not calling PR? she said it will only be after, that the temporary ID doesn't take time. so i sat there until i was attended to. I finally left there at 3:30pm. So i think 3 hrs at most one can spend at that DHA if you get there at before 12. or maybe dat day was just a bad day.
> 
> But now that i am thinking of it, i don't remember filling my number anywhere on that form. hmm, will just have to go and check the receipt again to see, without which i think i will only followup via the contact centre with the ref num i was given.
> 
> Documents i submiteed as married persom
> 
> PR copy
> PR verification copy
> passport copy
> marriage cert copy
> husband's passport copy
> 2 identical passport size photos


Thank you! You post answered all my question, just clarity on 2 things
1) About the copy, did you get your PR based on your partner or not ( I am married with all the docs)
2) Is it beneficiary/necessary to go there very early or just normal time (i.e by 8 am) would work?

Thank you once again!


----------



## litiyar

Afrochild said:


> I just sent the reference no. starting with 000, no words.
> 
> The respond message received after 1 hour I had sent to 32551.


Thanks Jollem. I will keep trying.


----------



## litiyar

litiyar said:


> Thanks Jollem. I will keep trying.


Ah sorry, not Jollem but Afrochild.


----------



## Fortune07

litiyar said:


> Fortune07, sorry you went through such an experience. Mine wasn't that bad at all. Didn't they give you a copy of the DHA-9 form after submission? You can check there to see if you filled in your cellphone number. Also, did you receive an sms after submission?


Thanks very much Litiyar. I think the upcoming elections is the cause of this. hahahaaa just guessing, anyway

Yeah they gave me. she almost didn't give me, i had to ask, no form or receipt whatsoever or tracking number that i can use as reference to this application? (thanks to this forum, i had read they give you sthg back with reference number on it, else i would have thought since she didn't give me, there was nothing to give). That's when she removed the copy of that DHA-B9 form and gave me, and showed me the tracking number. When i go home tonight i am gonna check to see if i wrote my number some where. I haven't received any sms yet.


----------



## Fortune07

tka said:


> Thank you! You post answered all my question, just clarity on 2 things
> 1) About the copy, did you get your PR based on your partner or not ( I am married with all the docs)
> 2) Is it beneficiary/necessary to go there very early or just normal time (i.e by 8 am) would work?
> 
> Thank you once again!


1.) No, not my partner. It was based on Critical skills

2.)"] The earlier the better, i got there at 10:30, i am sure i would have been out by 12:00 noon. They were following queue normally. When i went to get my husband's passport copy and return at 13:00, the story was different. i still feel the elections coming up is causing that. so preferably go there earlier. But these are just speculations. Maybe that day was just a bad day as well


----------



## litiyar

Fortune07 said:


> 1.) No, not my partner. It was based on Critical skills
> 
> 2.)"] The earlier the better, i got there at 10:30, i am sure i would have been out by 12:00 noon. They were following queue normally. When i went to get my husband's passport copy and return at 13:00, the story was different. i still feel the elections coming up is causing that. so preferably go there earlier. But these are just speculations. Maybe that day was just a bad day as well


Here's my ID application experience....

I read reviews on different DHA offices because I wanted to avoid the horror at DHA's and I settled on the one in the JHB CBD. I went there fully armed with all sorts of documents including proof of residence and bank statements (which they never took). I had taken 2 days leave...just in case.

I went there very early, 5:45am I was already in the queue in Joburg on Harrison. They opened at 8am! I regretted going there so early because when I got there the security said to join the ID queue and I was so happy to be number 4! But it turned out to be the queue for SA citizens re-applying or something like that. (PLEASE LET SECURITY KNOW THAT YOU ARE APPLYING FOR NON-CITIZEN ID)! Then you will join the correct queue.

When I went in and it was my time to fill some forms, I asked about what to write on the form since I didnt have an ID# yet. Thats when they realised I was in the wrong queue and I was then sent upstairs on the 6th floor. 

When I got there, panting and sweaty, because the lifts aren't working, I was referred to a corner where there was a grumpy elderly man handing out forms. He gave me 2 forms and I completed them. Then I went to the (right) queue following instructions from a very nice and helpful security guy which was for temporary ID's and us (non-citizens). It went fast enough and by around 9 I was being served. 

The DHA guy serving me realised that my form already had fingerprints on it and these weren't my fingerprints! Imagine that! PLEASE CHECK THAT THEY GIVE YOU BLANK FORMS PEOPLE!!

So I had to go back to Grumpy Grandpa who quickly handed me the correct form and then I tried to complete the form as fast as I could. I returned to the DHA guy who did everything for me...he was a nice guy that one and I was grateful that he saw the fingerprints.

The guy then captured all my information and said some officials don't do the capturing there and then which then delays the process. Thats why I got the sms immediately after submission.

I was out there around 9:45am.

The following day I realised I had not paid and I was pretty sure I was supposed to pay R140. So I went back to Jhb offices and asked and was told that I didnt have to pay, it was free!


----------



## tka

Fortune07 said:


> 1.) No, not my partner. It was based on Critical skills
> 
> 2.)"] The earlier the better, i got there at 10:30, i am sure i would have been out by 12:00 noon. They were following queue normally. When i went to get my husband's passport copy and return at 13:00, the story was different. i still feel the elections coming up is causing that. so preferably go there earlier. But these are just speculations. Maybe that day was just a bad day as well


Thank you!


----------



## Fortune07

litiyar said:


> Here's my ID application experience....
> 
> I read reviews on different DHA offices because I wanted to avoid the horror at DHA's and I settled on the one in the JHB CBD. I went there fully armed with all sorts of documents including proof of residence and bank statements (which they never took). I had taken 2 days leave...just in case.
> 
> I went there very early, 5:45am I was already in the queue in Joburg on Harrison. They opened at 8am! I regretted going there so early because when I got there the security said to join the ID queue and I was so happy to be number 4! But it turned out to be the queue for SA citizens re-applying or something like that. (PLEASE LET SECURITY KNOW THAT YOU ARE APPLYING FOR NON-CITIZEN ID)! Then you will join the correct queue.
> 
> When I went in and it was my time to fill some forms, I asked about what to write on the form since I didnt have an ID# yet. Thats when they realised I was in the wrong queue and I was then sent upstairs on the 6th floor.
> 
> When I got there, panting and sweaty, because the lifts aren't working, I was referred to a corner where there was a grumpy elderly man handing out forms. He gave me 2 forms and I completed them. Then I went to the (right) queue following instructions from a very nice and helpful security guy which was for temporary ID's and us (non-citizens). It went fast enough and by around 9 I was being served.
> 
> The DHA guy serving me realised that my form already had fingerprints on it and these weren't my fingerprints! Imagine that! PLEASE CHECK THAT THEY GIVE YOU BLANK FORMS PEOPLE!!
> 
> So I had to go back to Grumpy Grandpa who quickly handed me the correct form and then I tried to complete the form as fast as I could. I returned to the DHA guy who did everything for me...he was a nice guy that one and I was grateful that he saw the fingerprints.
> 
> The guy then captured all my information and said some officials don't do the capturing there and then which then delays the process. Thats why I got the sms immediately after submission.
> 
> I was out there around 9:45am.
> 
> The following day I realised I had not paid and I was pretty sure I was supposed to pay R140. So I went back to Jhb offices and asked and was told that I didnt have to pay, it was free!


 hahahahahaha at GRUMPY GRANDPA. hahahah trust me, if you were to Pay it would have been the last but one stage at least, there is no way they will give you your reference receipt without you paying first.


----------



## litiyar

Fortune07 said:


> hahahahahaha at GRUMPY GRANDPA. hahahah trust me, if you were to Pay it would have been the last but one stage at least, there is no way they will give you your reference receipt without you paying first.


True!


----------



## amahlezulu

Hie Rudo, did you apply prp with quota skills or you had to do critical skills first. My hubby vfs refused they told him to first change to critical skills.




Rudo said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I finally got my ID. No SMS received, decided to walk to the Office of Application to check and they gave me the ID Book.
> 
> Thank you for your love and support. The Lord has answered my prayers. 7 Years on the Journey to get the ID. From Asylum Seeker, to Quota Work Permit , to PRP and to ID.
> 
> Best Wishes to every one of you who is on the journey. Don't despair, perseverance, determination and Prayer works all the time.
> 
> 
> :amen:


----------



## Lethiwe

Good day folks 

I applied for my Prp (acco spouse)Jan 2016 only to get it August 2018 I.e 30 plus months of waiting. Same day of collecting it I applied for an ID that I haven't been able to track using the SMS system. Thank God for this forum you guys are my ROCK.


----------



## litiyar

Lethiwe said:


> Good day folks
> 
> I applied for my Prp (acco spouse)Jan 2016 only to get it August 2018 I.e 30 plus months of waiting. Same day of collecting it I applied for an ID that I haven't been able to track using the SMS system. Thank God for this forum you guys are my ROCK.


Happy to be here too and glad to have you joining us Lethiwe.


----------



## tka

I would like to thank you guys especially Fortune07 and litiyar. Contrary to normal belief, at PTA(Byron Place), the queue was not hectic at all. The challenge is to get to the wrong queue. For our cases, in case you go to the same centre, please just go to the 3rd Floor, do not queue outside. Additionally, they do make copies for you should u not have and if the certification date is a bit old (in fact you should not certify your copies, the DHA guy would check them). The docs are as Fortune07 said. I was out in about 30min. There is no fee required as it is regarded as a first time application. I also enquired about the turn-around time, the guy said 3-4 months, the reason being that I am married (they will have to verify that with my country). I got a confirmation SMS in about 20 min. To answer a question about someone who asked if there is a cellphone number entered: Yes, and an email as well as part of the details you fill in the form.

Thank you guys


----------



## Fortune07

tka said:


> I would like to thank you guys especially Fortune07 and litiyar. Contrary to normal belief, at PTA(Byron Place), the queue was not hectic at all. The challenge is to get to the wrong queue. For our cases, in case you go to the same centre, please just go to the 3rd Floor, do not queue outside. Additionally, they do make copies for you should u not have and if the certification date is a bit old (in fact you should not certify your copies, the DHA guy would check them). The docs are as Fortune07 said. I was out in about 30min. There is no fee required as it is regarded as a first time application. I also enquired about the turn-around time, the guy said 3-4 months, the reason being that I am married (they will have to verify that with my country). I got a confirmation SMS in about 20 min. To answer a question about someone who asked if there is a cellphone number entered: Yes, and an email as well as part of the details you fill in the form.
> 
> Thank you guys


It means i was just unfortunate that day. It was just a bad day (maybe Monday blues hahahahahaha). I supposed you went in the morning?

Right up to this moment i have got no SMS. But i called the call centre abt 2 days after a deposited the application, you know just to see if any application was captured with that reference number. So that i do not sit here and wait for months only to be told there is no such application. They confirmed to me that the application was captured on the 4th of March 2019. So even with no SMS received i am at rest that the application has been received. 

I am glad ur process was painless.


----------



## Afrochild

Afrochild said:


> Hi, all
> 
> I applied for the ID book at DHA Randburg today after I collected my PR permit at VFS.
> 
> The documents that they require are more than DHA website mentions:
> 
> 1. Copy of Passport First page
> 2. Copy of all stamped pages of passport ***
> 3. Copy of Birth Certificate
> 4. Proof of address ***
> 5. copy of certified cope of PR permit ***(I asked if they receive certified copy of PR permit issued from DHA, they said no, and they asked me to get a copy of that certified copy)
> 6. Two ID photos
> 7. two form to fill (they will only give your the form after they checked your documents)
> 8. I am not sure about marriage certificate because I sumbitted the form as single.
> 
> hope above info helps.



Received the collection message at 9:13pm 13/03/2019.

41 days of the processing time, not bad at all. I submitted as a single status.

However, I am not in the city currently, is that possible to appoint someone else to collect the ID book with reference document and SMS on my behalf?

Thanks


----------



## tka

*Tka*



Afrochild said:


> Received the collection message at 9:13pm 13/03/2019.
> 
> 41 days of the processing time, not bad at all. I submitted as a single status.
> 
> However, I am not in the city currently, is that possible to appoint someone else to collect the ID book with reference document and SMS on my behalf?
> 
> Thanks


Congrats! 41 days is not bad at all


----------



## litiyar

tka said:


> I would like to thank you guys especially Fortune07 and litiyar. Contrary to normal belief, at PTA(Byron Place), the queue was not hectic at all. The challenge is to get to the wrong queue. For our cases, in case you go to the same centre, please just go to the 3rd Floor, do not queue outside. Additionally, they do make copies for you should u not have and if the certification date is a bit old (in fact you should not certify your copies, the DHA guy would check them). The docs are as Fortune07 said. I was out in about 30min. There is no fee required as it is regarded as a first time application. I also enquired about the turn-around time, the guy said 3-4 months, the reason being that I am married (they will have to verify that with my country). I got a confirmation SMS in about 20 min. To answer a question about someone who asked if there is a cellphone number entered: Yes, and an email as well as part of the details you fill in the form.
> 
> Thank you guys


You are most welcome tka!


----------



## litiyar

Afrochild said:


> Received the collection message at 9:13pm 13/03/2019.
> 
> 41 days of the processing time, not bad at all. I submitted as a single status.
> 
> However, I am not in the city currently, is that possible to appoint someone else to collect the ID book with reference document and SMS on my behalf?
> 
> Thanks


Wow! Congrats Afrochild!


----------



## Lethiwe

Guys kindly help me, I applied for an id on the 28th of August the only SMS I got was the aknowledgement of Application, since then I haven't managed to track using the SMS number so I had to phone the call centre about 2weeks ago they say they are busy with "PAPER PREPARATION "for my ID that they will send for Printing ,up to now same story ,I'm so stressed after waiting for PRP for 32 good months, employment opportunities are passing me by 😥😢


----------



## Yondo Brother

Hi guys, I would like to share my experience as I have benefited from this forum. I applied for an ID book on 02 Feb 2018 at Wynberg Home Affairs. I found the queues to be fairly short. My challenge, however, was that the security guard put me on the wrong queue. After getting on the right queue, the process took about 45 mins. On 13 March, I received an SMS to come and collect the I.D Book. On arriving, I made the same crucial mistake of asking the security guard where I should go for collections. I was referred to a wrong queue again. However, this time there was only one person in line and I was pointed to the right place in time. If you go to Wynberg, ask the Home Affairs staff for instructions. Avoid asking security guards for assistance. Unfortunately, it's hard to get in without talking to them first. Overall, the staff are very helpful. If you go to Wynberg, on application, join the queue for temporary IDs and for collections, go straight to the booth between the payment counter and the photo booth. Just in case someone may be wondering, I'm not married and I never called the call centre for a status update. I hope everyone has a pleasant experience.


----------



## litiyar

Lethiwe said:


> Guys kindly help me, I applied for an id on the 28th of August the only SMS I got was the aknowledgement of Application, since then I haven't managed to track using the SMS number so I had to phone the call centre about 2weeks ago they say they are busy with "PAPER PREPARATION "for my ID that they will send for Printing ,up to now same story ,I'm so stressed after waiting for PRP for 32 good months, employment opportunities are passing me by 😥😢


Hi Lethiwe
I feel your frustration but I have friends who got their ID's after 5, 7 months and even a whole year so hang in there hey. I also only got one sms, that initial one and have not received anything since I applied on 17 Jan 2019. The sms tracking has not worked for me either so I do my follow ups by calling the Call Centre. Others on this platform have suggested going back to the office of application and check there so perhas you could that too. I have not had time to go back but I'm hoping to do so soon. All the best!


----------



## litiyar

Yondo Brother said:


> Hi guys, I would like to share my experience as I have benefited from this forum. I applied for an ID book on 02 Feb 2018 at Wynberg Home Affairs. I found the queues to be fairly short. My challenge, however, was that the security guard put me on the wrong queue. After getting on the right queue, the process took about 45 mins. On 13 March, I received an SMS to come and collect the I.D Book. On arriving, I made the same crucial mistake of asking the security guard where I should go for collections. I was referred to a wrong queue again. However, this time there was only one person in line and I was pointed to the right place in time. If you go to Wynberg, ask the Home Affairs staff for instructions. Avoid asking security guards for assistance. Unfortunately, it's hard to get in without talking to them first. Overall, the staff are very helpful. If you go to Wynberg, on application, join the queue for temporary IDs and for collections, go straight to the booth between the payment counter and the photo booth. Just in case someone may be wondering, I'm not married and I never called the call centre for a status update. I hope everyone has a pleasant experience.


Thanks for sharing your story Yondo Brother and congrats for the ID!


----------



## tka

litiyar said:


> Hi Lethiwe
> I feel your frustration but I have friends who got their ID's after 5, 7 months and even a whole year so hang in there hey. I also only got one sms, that initial one and have not received anything since I applied on 17 Jan 2019. The sms tracking has not worked for me either so I do my follow ups by calling the Call Centre. Others on this platform have suggested going back to the office of application and check there so perhas you could that too. I have not had time to go back but I'm hoping to do so soon. All the best!


Just thinking, is it not the PRs without verification letters that takes long when applying for IDs.


----------



## Divine destiny

What is PAPER PREPARATION?


----------



## Lethiwe

@Divine I have no idea dear it looks like a delaying tactic to me


----------



## amahlezulu

Divine destiny said:


> What is PAPER PREPARATION?


I wonder as well, but my application has been in that stage since 20 February.


----------



## Nellz

Hi Guys my hubby is also facing this same scenario he dd his application june 2018 since Feb 2019 upto today his application is still at paper prep its now exactly 9 months waiting for outcome


----------



## litiyar

tka said:


> Just thinking, is it not the PRs without verification letters that takes long when applying for IDs.


If I'm not mistaken, all PRs nowadays come with verification letters but the turn around time seems to be different per individual. Plus like Fortune said, it may have something to do with the upcoming elections or some other reason...no one knows!


----------



## Lethiwe

Good people kindly help me here ,how long does an Application takes from Data Capturing to Dispatch/Ready for Collection ?


----------



## mawire

Submitted my ID application today at Randburg Home affairs. Was in and out within 30 minutes. Hope the ID will follow the quick processing.


----------



## msmwsa

Hi Everyone,

I applied my ID in October last year after I got my PRP. I’m getting tired of calling and every time I got the same response that my ID is still at printing stage. Today I called Home Affairs and I was told that my ID is still at printing again and it could be take up to 8 weeks to be finalized. 

Anyone has the same situation like me?


----------



## mawire

msmwsa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied my ID in October last year after I got my PRP. I’m getting tired of calling and every time I got the same response that my ID is still at printing stage. Today I called Home Affairs and I was told that my ID is still at printing again and it could be take up to 8 weeks to be finalized.
> 
> Anyone has the same situation like me?


You applied as single? If married, I would worry after 9 months.


----------



## litiyar

msmwsa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied my ID in October last year after I got my PRP. I’m getting tired of calling and every time I got the same response that my ID is still at printing stage. Today I called Home Affairs and I was told that my ID is still at printing again and it could be take up to 8 weeks to be finalized.
> 
> Anyone has the same situation like me?


Hi msmwsa
Yes also in the same boat. Only difference is that mine was stuck at QA and then it failed QA and returned to printing stage. I applied after you though (17 Jan 2019). But yesterday they told me that it had been dispatched and I will get a collection sms soon. Im still waiting for the sms. There is also a Facebook forum called South African Visa Forum, very helpful too. Someone there suggested emailing [email protected]. They usually reply in a week or so with the status of your application. All the best!


----------



## msmwsa

mawire said:


> You applied as single? If married, I would worry after 9 months.



I applied as married. 9 months, that's a long period of waiting time. I guess all we have to do is keep calling them to follow up and be patient though.


----------



## msmwsa

litiyar said:


> Hi msmwsa
> Yes also in the same boat. Only difference is that mine was stuck at QA and then it failed QA and returned to printing stage. I applied after you though (17 Jan 2019). But yesterday they told me that it had been dispatched and I will get a collection sms soon. Im still waiting for the sms. There is also a Facebook forum called South African Visa Forum, very helpful too. Someone there suggested emailing. They usually reply in a week or so with the status of your application. All the best!



Thanks litiyar. Will definitely check out the Facebook forum and try to email them as well. Hopefully we will get a collection SMS very soon. All the best to you, too!


----------



## litiyar

Hey guys! I am pleased to announce that I just collected my ID! Feeling blessed and grateful to God for all this. All the best to all who are waiting for their IDs!


----------



## tka

*Tka*



litiyar said:


> Hey guys! I am pleased to announce that I just collected my ID! Feeling blessed and grateful to God for all this. All the best to all who are waiting for their IDs!


When did u apply again? Married option or not?


----------



## litiyar

tka said:


> When did u apply again? Married option or not?


I applied in Joburg on Harrison street on 17 Jan 2019 and I applied as single.


----------



## Lethiwe

It's so quiet in here ,does this mean everyone got their IDs ?


----------



## mawire

Lethiwe said:


> It's so quiet in here ,does this mean everyone got their IDs ?


 Definately not me. Still waiting.


----------



## jejemeneka

Lethiwe said:


> It's so quiet in here ,does this mean everyone got their IDs ?


Still waiting for "our IDs",
I applied in Cape Town on the 25th January 2019 as a married.
Last update received: 
ID number generated - can have my ID number at the office of application - what is the point if i do not have the ID book.
The application was forwarded to marriage section on the 27th February 2019.
Hope to receive good news soon.


----------



## Lethiwe

I applied 2018 August 27 ..MARRIED 'm tired of calling and getting the same answer "Your ID is still being processed .Not at CHECKERS .


----------



## southafricafirst

*ID progress stages*

Hi there, is there anyone who knows the different stages in the progress of the ID at HA?
I was told they are 4 stages but what are they and their orders?
Thank you


----------



## jejemeneka

southafricafirst said:


> Hi there, is there anyone who knows the different stages in the progress of the ID at HA?
> I was told they are 4 stages but what are they and their orders?
> Thank you


Stage 1: DHA Acknowledge receiving your application and Capture the application. 
You receive an SMS with the reference number.

Stage 2: Processing.
Application send to the finger print section.
Assign ID number (first issue).
If married, application send to marriage section.
From marriage section straight to paper verification.
Application send to HANIS (verify if no duplication with fingerprint/ ID #).
Application send to Data Capturing section.
Application send to the Checkers section.

Stage 3: ID Document being printed at Head office Pretoria.
Printed ID back to the checkers section.

Stage 4: Application for ID finalized and sent to office application.


----------



## southafricafirst

Thanks


----------



## Lekoalal24

Hi everyone, I applied for mine n 10 January, it was sent to marriage section on then 20 of Feb and when I called this week they said it has left the marriage section, at the office of application they said it says its at printing, I'm just happy its out of the marriage section it gives me hope


----------



## jejemeneka

Lekoalal24 said:


> Hi everyone, I applied for mine n 10 January, it was sent to marriage section on then 20 of Feb and when I called this week they said it has left the marriage section, at the office of application they said it says its at printing, I'm just happy its out of the marriage section it gives me hope


We are in the same boat, applied in Cape Town on the 25th of January 2019, called this week and find out my application left the marriage section already, went to office of application they confirm what the call centre agent told me over the phone and gave my ID number. Giving it one month to receive my ID book. However the 32551 number not working, I tried so many time not lucky.


----------



## tka

jejemeneka said:


> Stage 1: DHA Acknowledge receiving your application and Capture the application.
> You receive an SMS with the reference number.
> 
> Stage 2: Processing.
> Application send to the finger print section.
> Assign ID number (first issue).
> If married, application send to marriage section.
> From marriage section straight to paper verification.
> Application send to HANIS (verify if no duplication with fingerprint/ ID #).
> Application send to Data Capturing section.
> Application send to the Checkers section.
> 
> Stage 3: ID Document being printed at Head office Pretoria.
> Printed ID back to the checkers section.
> 
> Stage 4: Application for ID finalized and sent to office application.


Any idea about the time duration for each


----------



## jejemeneka

tka said:


> Any idea about the time duration for each


My own case: Finger prints and ID allocation (first issue): 1 months.
Marriage section: 9 Weeks.
My application is with paper verification.
From posts on this forum, the average waiting period from Marriage section to finalization is almost 5 weeks.

Remember every application is unique, application spend most of the time in the marriage section, so you don't really know the exact duration of each stage. 
For a married a minimum of +- 6 months waiting period.


----------



## jejemeneka

Quiet here...
what happen with ID applications, Friends who collected their IDs already please share experiences,
I applied end of January 2019 as a Married, feedback received a week earlier revealed that my application is at paper preparation, how long should I wait to get the ID book.


----------



## Geez_Lu

Thank you all for your detailed and helpful contributions to this forum. I collected my ID document on the 4th of June 2019 at Byron Place in Pretoria,having applied on the 4th of April 2019. I applied as single.
To say that I am relieved is a massive understatement.


----------



## litiyar

jejemeneka said:


> Quiet here...
> what happen with ID applications, Friends who collected their IDs already please share experiences,
> I applied end of January 2019 as a Married, feedback received a week earlier revealed that my application is at paper preparation, how long should I wait to get the ID book.


I applied as single so I really cannot help you on this. But from what I read on this forum, once it's gone through the marriage section then it won't take long to come out.


----------



## litiyar

Geez_Lu said:


> Thank you all for your detailed and helpful contributions to this forum. I collected my ID document on the 4th of June 2019 at Byron Place in Pretoria,having applied on the 4th of April 2019. I applied as single.
> To say that I am relieved is a massive understatement.


Congratulations!


----------



## lebaneese

Geez_Lu said:


> Thank you all for your detailed and helpful contributions to this forum. I collected my ID document on the 4th of June 2019 at Byron Place in Pretoria,having applied on the 4th of April 2019. I applied as single.
> To say that I am relieved is a massive understatement.


Congrats! Can you give us an idea of how long each process/step took for you if you were tracking step-by-step?


----------



## tka

Just a question. How long does the application stay on the printing stage?


----------



## HeisenbergBB

Update, applied for ID Cape Town Barack Street on 15 April 2019. Used sms follow up to get notifications. Step 1 on 16 April, Step 2 on 25 April, Step 3 on 3 May. No further updates from Step 3 (no sms responses received) so started calling call centre weekly and was told to follow up after two weeks each time. Emailed HACC on 27 May and they said still being processed, check after 10 working days. Called back on 19 June and they said my ID was at application office from the 10th of June. Collected ID on 20 June (SONA day!). Date of issue on ID is 30 May so took ~ 45 days / 1.5 months. That with all the Easter holidays etc in between. Thanks for all the information shared on this forum, my journey from PR has been more informed, all the best for those still waiting.


----------



## jejemeneka

HeisenbergBB said:


> Update, applied for ID Cape Town Barack Street on 15 April 2019. Used sms follow up to get notifications. Step 1 on 16 April, Step 2 on 25 April, Step 3 on 3 May. No further updates from Step 3 (no sms responses received) so started calling call centre weekly and was told to follow up after two weeks each time. Emailed HACC on 27 May and they said still being processed, check after 10 working days. Called back on 19 June and they said my ID was at application office from the 10th of June. Collected ID on 20 June (SONA day!). Date of issue on ID is 30 May so took ~ 45 days / 1.5 months. That with all the Easter holidays etc in between. Thanks for all the information shared on this forum, my journey from PR has been more informed, all the best for those still waiting.


Still waiting for mine, applied on the 25th January 2019 as MARRIED, the application passed already the marriage section, still no idea where it is, conflicting feedback from office of application and call centre agents, I am not sure what to follow.


----------



## jejemeneka

A month ago I was told that my ID application passed the marriage section and is at the printing stage by the call centre agent, the office of application confirmed when I visited and they told me that it is in the final stage to be dispatched, today I call to inquire if finalized and the agent told me that the application is at the marriage section.... Is it possible? who to believe now? anyone experienced this issue?


----------



## Lekoalal24

@jejemeneka, I think you don't need to panic, you know when calling Hda sometimes you come across people who just tell you the first thing that comes to their heads, with me when I get a suspicious response I call again the following day just to verify the story. Since no married person has got an ID yet from Jan among us I think we are going to get them around the same time because one of the consultants that I spoke to said a lot of application left the marriages on the same date that mine was realised and they might take time to be processed as they are a lot of them. So let's just hold on we are towards the end. They said mine is now at ID department first issue since the 13th june


----------



## jejemeneka

Lekoalal24 said:


> @jejemeneka, I think you don't need to panic, you know when calling Hda sometimes you come across people who just tell you the first thing that comes to their heads, with me when I get a suspicious response I call again the following day just to verify the story. Since no married person has got an ID yet from Jan among us I think we are going to get them around the same time because one of the consultants that I spoke to said a lot of application left the marriages on the same date that mine was realised and they might take time to be processed as they are a lot of them. So let's just hold on we are towards the end. They said mine is now at ID department first issue since the 13th june


@ Lekoalal24 Thank you for your advice, I managed to get through today and a friendly consultant explained to me that they have a lot application at the paper preparation section, like you mentioned a lot of application left the marriage section at the same time and we have to be patient a little bit.


----------



## Jack14

Good day All

Please I will like to know if you submitted the Original PR verification or a Certify Copy when you applied for ID

I submitted a Certify Copy, I am worried that my application might not be process because I submitted a Certify copy and not the Original PR Verification 

Thank you very much


----------



## jollem

You submit a copy and never the original.


----------



## mawire

Jack14 said:


> Good day All
> 
> Please I will like to know if you submitted the Original PR verification or a Certify Copy when you applied for ID
> 
> I submitted a Certify Copy, I am worried that my application might not be process because I submitted a Certify copy and not the Original PR Verification
> 
> Thank you very much


I also submitted a copy, they refused to take the PR Verification one. So, no worries.


----------



## Rudo

mawire said:


> I also submitted a copy, they refused to take the PR Verification one. So, no worries.


I am starting to think that it depends with the person who helps you at the DHA. For me they took the original verification letter and gave me a copy.


----------



## Jack14

Thank you jollem, mawire and Rudo for the response, much appreciated


----------



## amahlezulu

Lekoalal24 said:


> @jejemeneka, I think you don't need to panic, you know when calling Hda sometimes you come across people who just tell you the first thing that comes to their heads, with me when I get a suspicious response I call again the following day just to verify the story. Since no married person has got an ID yet from Jan among us I think we are going to get them around the same time because one of the consultants that I spoke to said a lot of application left the marriages on the same date that mine was realised and they might take time to be processed as they are a lot of them. So let's just hold on we are towards the end. They said mine is now at ID department first issue since the 13th june


I was told the same thing that my application is at ID department since 13 June, it stayed in paper preparation since 20 February. Those guys you wont understand. Before they were saying paper preparation is last stage but now they say the ID just got out of marriage section. There is people though who applied in Feb who have received. I think it depends on who is having your papers or branch.


----------



## Unobudirira

*Paper Preparation*

I applied for ID on 31/01/2019 as married. The call center is saying it's at paper preparation.


----------



## jejemeneka

Unobudirira said:


> I applied for ID on 31/01/2019 as married. The call center is saying it's at paper preparation.


Same here, I applied as married in January 2019 on the 25th. Apparently they have a backlog at paper verification and we will have to wait a little bit longer, I was informed that my application was at paper preparation since May 13.


----------



## Dry-Man

Good morning Comrades,

Finally i got my ID Book, on 27/06/2019. I applied 13/05/2019 at Ranburg. Almost 45 days (single).


Good luck guys.


----------



## Lekoalal24

Hey guys, i went to my office of application on the 16 of this month to check my ID status.they said its not finalized yet but the they can make a temporary ID for me. I paid R70 and took 2 photos and they gave me my temporary ID. Applied in Jan 2019


----------



## jejemeneka

Lekoalal24 said:


> Hey guys, i went to my office of application on the 16 of this month to check my ID status.they said its not finalized yet but the they can make a temporary ID for me. I paid R70 and took 2 photos and they gave me my temporary ID. Applied in Jan 2019


@Lekoalal24 really?, I applied in January 2019 too and i am in need of the ID book or Temporary ID, I will visit my office of application to find out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lekoalal24

Yes Jeje,100% i was so relieved. Just go back and ask them. They said something about my fingerprints being capture so that what made it posible for them to make a temp ID.


----------



## jejemeneka

Lekoalal24 said:


> Yes Jeje,100% i was so relieved. Just go back and ask them. They said something about my fingerprints being capture so that what made it posible for them to make a temp ID.


I just inquire on the progress of my ID and receive an e-mail from the official at DHA telling me that my application is at fingerprints section (left marriage section already) to update my fingers, not sure if the capturing of my fingerprints is completed as this is one of the prerequisite for a temporary ID. I will have to hold on a couple of week before visiting my office of application.


----------



## Lekoalal24

Hi everyone, called today and they said ID is funalised and sent to office of application yesterday.hope i will get it next week.so happy, relieved and thankful. What a journey!!! It has been looooong 7 years journey. (Married to SA Citizen). Delay is not denial.


----------



## Permit

Congratulations Lekoalal24


Lekoalal24 said:


> Hi everyone, called today and they said ID is funalised and sent to office of application yesterday.hope i will get it next week.so happy, relieved and thankful. What a journey!!! It has been looooong 7 years journey. (Married to SA Citizen). Delay is not denial.


----------



## Jack14

Lekoalal24 said:


> Hi everyone, called today and they said ID is funalised and sent to office of application yesterday.hope i will get it next week.so happy, relieved and thankful. What a journey!!! It has been looooong 7 years journey. (Married to SA Citizen). Delay is not denial.


Hi Lekoalal24

Congrats

Did you submit a Copy of the BI-30/DHA-30 (Marriage Register) with your ID application?

I applied for ID on 25th May 2019, I am also married to SA Citizen. On Friday I was told by the call centre that my Application left the Marriage Section and was sent to the printing Section

My application was at the Marriage Section for only 11days, I submitted a copy of the Marriage register (BI-30/DHA-30) with my application 

I also have an Unabridged Marriage Certificate but I didn't submit it with my application 

Thank you


----------



## jejemeneka

Lekoalal24 said:


> Hi everyone, called today and they said ID is funalised and sent to office of application yesterday.hope i will get it next week.so happy, relieved and thankful. What a journey!!! It has been looooong 7 years journey. (Married to SA Citizen). Delay is not denial.


@Lekoalal24, congratulations, what a relief for you....
I am happy to learn that the January 2019 ID (Married) are now coming out, I applied in January too, Hope that I have will receive the mighty SMS soon. My last update was that the application is at Fingerprint section and was worked on the day I called in.


----------



## Lekoalal24

Thank you every one,#jeje you will get yours soon thats for sure. #Jack14 woow you are the luckiest 11 days is the shortest time by far for marriage section. I did not submit the marrige register.


----------



## lebaneese

Hey everyone,

My update, I applied on 12 April in Pretoria Byron Place. Married. Been calling every two weeks. 

Latest update early this week was that the ID is in printing, and I asked if it's possible to get a temporary ID, and they confirmed that my fingerprints have been captured. So I came to Byron Place and I got the temporary ID!

Feels surreal. At least I have something and life can begin, somewhat


----------



## Fortune07

lebaneese said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My update, I applied on 12 April in Pretoria Byron Place. Married. Been calling every two weeks.
> 
> Latest update early this week was that the ID is in printing, and I asked if it's possible to get a temporary ID, and they confirmed that my fingerprints have been captured. So I came to Byron Place and I got the temporary ID!
> 
> Feels surreal. At least I have something and life can begin, somewhat


Hi Lebanesse,

Woow Blessed you!!

Is it via the call centre that you were told that your finger prints have been captured? Where or who did you talk to to get that Temporary ID which floor at Byron Place? I was there yesterday but they said they couldn't give me a temporary ID but they gave me my ID number.

Here is my story.

I applied beginning of March 2019, Married. 3 weeks ago i called the call centre and i was told sthg abt it being stock at a particular stage but that it has passed the marriage stage (to which i was very much surprised cos as i have read here, for married persons application stays long at this stage). She said she will escalate it and she gave me a case number. 1 week after that i got a call from a guy in home affairs who asked me few questions and also said he just wanted to let me know that they are working on my file. But he also mentioned my application wasn't submitted as married but as single. Which i was shocked bec i clearly stated i was married and submitted my husband's ID and all. I asked him if he could change it but he said i must go into the office to fix it.

So yesterday i was there at Byron Place to fix all these. The lady told me my application is still at marriage. She gave me my ID number, and i specifically asked her if she can't do a temporary ID for me, but she said no. So when do they capture finger prints? before or after the marriage stage? if after then makes sense why she couldn't make a temp ID for me but if before why couldn't she?

Thanks,


----------



## jejemeneka

@ Fortune07, they capture your fingerprints after marriage.
I called on Monday to inquire about my application and was told that it's still at fingerprint section. I then realized that I received an e-mail on the 26 July from DHA confirming that my application is at fingerprint section after the marriage was captured. I asked why almost 2 weeks at fingerprint section and it's where I learned that your photo, your fingerprints need to be captured and updated.

My application just move to step 3 (Printing) today, I applied end of January 2019 (Married) hope that i will receive the mighty SMS next week.



Fortune07 said:


> Hi Lebanesse,
> 
> Blessed you!!
> 
> Is it via the call centre that you were told that your finger prints have been captured? Where or who did you talk to to get that Temporary ID which floor at Byron Place? I was there yesterday but they said they couldn't give me a temporary ID but they gave me my ID number.
> 
> Here is my story.
> 
> I applied beginning of March 2019, Married. 3 weeks ago i called the call centre and i was told sthg abt it being stock at a particular stage but that it has passed the marriage stage (to which i was very much surprised cos as i have read here, for married persons application stays long at this stage). She said she will escalate it and she gave me a case number. 1 week after that i got a call from a guy in home affairs who asked me few questions and also said he just wanted to let me know that they are working on my file. But he also mentioned my application wasn't submitted as married but as single. Which i was shocked bec i clearly stated i was married and submitted my husband's ID and all. I asked him if he could change it but he said i must go into the office to fix it.
> 
> So yesterday i was there at Byron Place to fix all these. The lady told me my application is still at marriage. She gave me my ID number, and i specifically asked her if she can't do a temporary ID for me, but she said no. So when do they capture finger prints? before or after the marriage stage? if after then makes sense why she couldn't make a temp ID for me but if before why couldn't she?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## Fortune07

jejemeneka said:


> @ Fortune07, they capture your fingerprints after marriage.
> I called on Monday to inquire about my application and was told that it's still at fingerprint section. I then realized that I received an e-mail on the 26 July from DHA confirming that my application is at fingerprint section after the marriage was captured. I asked why almost 2 weeks at fingerprint section and it's where I learned that your photo, your fingerprints need to be captured and updated.
> 
> My application just move to step 3 (Printing) today, I applied end of January 2019 (Married) hope that i will receive the mighty SMS next week.



Thanks very much Jejemeneka. Will call next week and hear what they will say. I will try that number that the DHA official called me wth as well, might be lucky to get first hand information and compare with that from the call centre.


----------



## foreign_national

Hi All

I applied for an ID end of July and I haven't received any correspondence since then, I was expecting to receive a message confirming my application as well as my reference number. How long does one have to wait to receive an reference number? Please help me good people.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheImmigrant

*Hi*



foreign_national said:


> Hi All
> 
> I applied for an ID end of July and I haven't received any correspondence since then, I was expecting to receive a message confirming my application as well as my reference number. How long does one have to wait to receive an reference number? Please help me good people.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I will reply you in the form of my experience.

I applied on Tuesday 30 July 2019. The guy at HA office gave showed me the reference number and actually said I should use it to check the progress of my application. By Thursday I had not received any sms notification. I had heard that I should receive an sms. So decided to phone 080 060 1190. The polite lady at the end of the line said there was no such application. Friday I went back to application office straight to the guy who had handled my application. I told him my application was not in the system. He did not look surprised. He said I was not supposed to expect it to be in the system. (remember on Tuesday 30 July he had told me I could follow my application on the system). I asked why? He then told me my application was complete as I had filled in a form BI 1620. I tried to be calm. I had three questions:

Firstly, why did we fill that form on 30 July?
why didn't he tell me that my application was not complete yet?
why did he insinuate that it was complete and actually went on to advise me to check progress of my 
application?

Well I tried to be kind so I didn't ask him directly...I was furious. I was afraid I would loose my temper. in any case I thought it wise to try to work with him.

So he said he didn't have the form. He is waiting for Pretoria to send the form to him. 

Here I will cut the story short.

the following week, on Tuesday 06 August I filled the form ...he entered the details into the system while I was there. I received the sms while I was still in the application office. Done. I went back to my office phoned 080 060 1190 and they confirmed the application was in the system.

I hope my experiences will help you.


----------



## lebaneese

TheImmigrant said:


> I will reply you in the form of my experience.
> 
> I applied on Tuesday 30 July 2019. The guy at HA office gave showed me the reference number and actually said I should use it to check the progress of my application. By Thursday I had not received any sms notification. I had heard that I should receive an sms. So decided to phone 080 060 1190. The polite lady at the end of the line said there was no such application. Friday I went back to application office straight to the guy who had handled my application. I told him my application was not in the system. He did not look surprised. He said I was not supposed to expect it to be in the system. (remember on Tuesday 30 July he had told me I could follow my application on the system). I asked why? He then told me my application was complete as I had filled in a form BI 1620. I tried to be calm. I had three questions:
> 
> Firstly, why did we fill that form on 30 July?
> why didn't he tell me that my application was not complete yet?
> why did he insinuate that it was complete and actually went on to advise me to check progress of my
> application?
> 
> Well I tried to be kind so I didn't ask him directly...I was furious. I was afraid I would loose my temper. in any case I thought it wise to try to work with him.
> 
> So he said he didn't have the form. He is waiting for Pretoria to send the form to him.
> 
> Here I will cut the story short.
> 
> the following week, on Tuesday 06 August I filled the form ...he entered the details into the system while I was there. I received the sms while I was still in the application office. Done. I went back to my office phoned 080 060 1190 and they confirmed the application was in the system.
> 
> I hope my experiences will help you.





TheImmigrant said:


> I will reply you in the form of my experience.
> 
> I applied on Tuesday 30 July 2019. The guy at HA office gave showed me the reference number and actually said I should use it to check the progress of my application. By Thursday I had not received any sms notification. I had heard that I should receive an sms. So decided to phone 080 060 1190. The polite lady at the end of the line said there was no such application. Friday I went back to application office straight to the guy who had handled my application. I told him my application was not in the system. He did not look surprised. He said I was not supposed to expect it to be in the system. (remember on Tuesday 30 July he had told me I could follow my application on the system). I asked why? He then told me my application was complete as I had filled in a form BI 1620. I tried to be calm. I had three questions:
> 
> Firstly, why did we fill that form on 30 July?
> why didn't he tell me that my application was not complete yet?
> why did he insinuate that it was complete and actually went on to advise me to check progress of my
> application?
> 
> Well I tried to be kind so I didn't ask him directly...I was furious. I was afraid I would loose my temper. in any case I thought it wise to try to work with him.
> 
> So he said he didn't have the form. He is waiting for Pretoria to send the form to him.
> 
> Here I will cut the story short.
> 
> the following week, on Tuesday 06 August I filled the form ...he entered the details into the system while I was there. I received the sms while I was still in the application office. Done. I went back to my office phoned 080 060 1190 and they confirmed the application was in the system.
> 
> I hope my experiences will help you.


This happened to me too.... I did not receive an SMS for a week after applying. I kept calling the call centre and they were confirming my application was not in the system. I went back to Byron Place, found the lady who had accepted my application and she went back to the files from the previous week to locate my application.

She has forgot to enter it into the system :brick:. While I was therem she entered it immediately and I received the SMS.

@foreign_national, if you have not received an SMS in so long, please go back. Your application may not have been captured.


----------



## TheImmigrant

lebaneese said:


> This happened to me too.... I did not receive an SMS for a week after applying. I kept calling the call centre and they were confirming my application was not in the system. I went back to Byron Place, found the lady who had accepted my application and she went back to the files from the previous week to locate my application.
> 
> She has forgot to enter it into the system :brick:. While I was therem she entered it immediately and I received the SMS.
> 
> @foreign_national, if you have not received an SMS in so long, please go back. Your application may not have been captured.


Yep. I hope everybody impacted gets this point.


----------



## lebaneese

lebaneese said:


> This happened to me too.... I did not receive an SMS for a week after applying. I kept calling the call centre and they were confirming my application was not in the system. I went back to Byron Place, found the lady who had accepted my application and she went back to the files from the previous week to locate my application.
> 
> She has forgot to enter it into the system :brick:. While I was therem she entered it immediately and I received the SMS.
> 
> @foreign_national, if you have not received an SMS in so long, please go back. Your application may not have been captured.


Hey everyone, I finally received my ID document yesterday... I cannot state in words how much of a relief this is! It took almost exactly 4 months. I am married.

Below are the notes I took as I followed up. As you can see, in some cases the call centre agents straight-out lied to me :Cry::Cry::hand:, in other cases they just told me very unclear updates... But I hope someone can get a sense of the process from this:

12 April Applied at Pretoria Byron Place - _was not captured_
18 April Went back to the office of Application to follow to. Finally captured in the system
3 May SMS notification that application has been sent to head office
10 May Status: Sent to marriages
29 May Status: In paper preparation - still have to register marriage_ (update not clear)_
30 May Status: Sent to printing on 21 May_ (this person sounds unsure, probably lying)_
13 June Status: In paper preparation 
19 June Status: Out of marriages
2 July Status: In paper preparation 
5 July Status: ID Number Allocated. Linking ID number to fingerprints. _ (this person sounds unsure)_
15 July Status: Dispatched from paper preparation
22 July Status: Finalised on 18 July. To be sent to Office of Application *<<lies!!!!!!>>* layball::redface:
25 July Status: sent to ID section
26 July Status: sent to head office for processing
3 August Status: Dispatched to HANIS (fingerprints) on 2 August
7 August Status: Data [capturing] section (next step quality checks, then dispatch) 
15 August Status: Finalised and received in printing on 12 August. Temporary ID Possible.
15 August - Temporary ID Issued. Valid for 2 months 
21 August - Received SMS, ID Ready. Collected. 

ID says issued on 12 August.


----------



## iamtheman

TheImmigrant said:


> Yep. I hope everybody impacted gets this point.


Thanks boss! Indeed I am one of the impacted and today it's almost a month as I applied on the 2nd of this month (August) and nothing was received. All along I was trying to call the CC but without ref it was a hustle to get helped. Upon seeing your advises on this thread today I decided to visit the office of application directly. 

I was very much worried the whole month would have be flushed down the drain should it happen that the data capturer did not capture my application.

When I got there today this afternoon I presented my case and when the lady searched on the computer I had a sigh of relief when I saw my name on the headline and ID number followed by a trail of activity logs.

The capturer actually made a mistake on my cell number. Instead of *** *** *66* she captured *** *** *00*. However she couldn't update as she said they are already working on it hence no changes can happen.

I was way way much relieved and she advised that by next week I can come check in it should be ready for collection. The logs were much positive. I didn't read much but all I saw is that most of the stages were done including bar-code, finger prints, linking and of-course ID allocation. 

If I was in an urgent need of an ID I am sure they could have given me a temp one but reluctantly I am not.

Surely If you don't receive an SMS on the very same day you need to do a followup asap from the office of application. It doesn't take 1 hour to capture them details so immediately once done the system fires an sms broadcast to notify the applicant. So if you don't receive an sms it means there are two things involved:

1). The contact number was incorrectly captured OR
2). The application was not captured at all.

All the best!


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Hello Everyone 
My name is Michael and I got my Permanent Residence in May 2019, I started applying in June for my ID book, I had all the requirement but I was told by the official I can’t apply till I get 
Bi-30 vault copy of my marriage register, which was the last requirement
Anyone in the same situation as me please kindly let me know the way forward?


----------



## lebaneese

MichaelLomoko84 said:


> Hello Everyone
> My name is Michael and I got my Permanent Residence in May 2019, I started applying in June for my ID book, I had all the requirement but I was told by the official I can’t apply till I get
> Bi-30 vault copy of my marriage register, which was the last requirement
> Anyone in the same situation as me please kindly let me know the way forward?


Do you not have a copy of your marriage register? They required it when I applied. So I think it is a real requirement. 

You can obtain it at the home affairs office where you got married, or ask the minister who married you.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Thanks very much for the reply, 
I got married 2012 as of that year we were not provided copy of the marriage register, only marriage certificate given by the officer, 
I have applied for the marriage register and I was told will be ready in 8 weeks but is 13weeks now no progress, the application is just lying at head office,
Is there anyone who can help me in home Affairs as this is stressing me.....


----------



## Bad Juju

That's strange . I also got married in May 2012 . The officer told me to keep that DHA 30 nicely because I'd need it for my PR. I have seen some that could get ID successfully without that form . Maybe try your luck with different branch?


----------



## jejemeneka

Just Got a phone call from the Department of Home Affairs that my ID is ready for collection, what a journey. I Applied end of January 2019 as Married and 7 Months later the ID is ready.
Thank you for the advice, This platform really gives hope to most of us.


----------



## Leaflet

Congratulations!! Please confirm documents required for ID application.


----------



## mawire

My ID is finally ready for collection. Applied on the 5th of April 2019 in Randburg as married. So, not a bad turnaround!


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Wow. Just called call center and was told my ID is ready for collection after 2 years of application. Long story. Am on my way to collect it now. 😝


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

I applied for my ID on 12th May 2017 or so


----------



## foreign_national

I realised that the receipt they gave me has a reference number I used it to track the my application and got back an sms stating that bits in the process 2of4 in Pretoria Head Office


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

MY JOURNEY
Critical Skills Visa Application-December 2014
Critical Skills Visa Rejected-Reason for rejection, DHA said I did not include letter from ECSA. I did, I don't know how they lost it. 
Critical Skills Visa Appeal-January 2015-They never touched my file for more than a year. 
Critical Skills Visa Received-February 2016.
PR application- January 2017
PR Received-May 2017
ID Application-May 12th, 2017
ID Application suspended- 13th Dec 2017
Submitted required DHA 30 page 2-Home affairs said they did not received it
Re applied for ID- May 14th 2018
Since then I have been calling Home affairs until I got tired and never called again since July this year.. That's when I was told it was out of marriage section.. I called them today 29th August 2019 and they said my ID is at office of application for collection..

ID BOOK COLLECTED.. 

Onto drivers license.. YHO Home Affairs!


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

And I also did not get any sms that my ID is ready for collection. As a matter of fact, it’s still giving error at this time of writing. So it’s best to make a follow up with call Centre. Am so happy this is all over and I can move in with my life and do the necessary things. Drivers license, housing, policies among other. I wish all others waiting for their IDs to receive it speedily in Jesus Name or whatever religion you believe in, amen!


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Am not sure if there are errors in my previous message. Please pardon me


----------



## Goat20

Hi. I collected my ID Book yesterday. It took exactly 42 days (Applied as single in Cape Town). I have a question, are we eligible to get the smart IDs or we are stuck with the ID Books. Also if l lose this book, does it take long to get a replacement?


----------



## iamtheman

Goat20 said:


> Hi. I collected my ID Book yesterday. It took exactly 42 days (Applied as single in Cape Town). I have a question, are we eligible to get the smart IDs or we are stuck with the ID Books. Also if l lose this book, does it take long to get a replacement?


 Great news! Congrats. Well I think we are allowed but there is one thing which does not make any sense at all to make on this smart cards project! 

The DHA is running a national projecting of rolling out ID books and roll in ID cards and yet new applicants are being issued with that damn booklet again! 

The poor men will have to do another unnecessary process of applying a smart ID card! Why can't they just issue new applicants with the smart IDs? This doesn't make even a single sense to me!


----------



## mawire

Goat20 said:


> Hi. I collected my ID Book yesterday. It took exactly 42 days (Applied as single in Cape Town). I have a question, are we eligible to get the smart IDs or we are stuck with the ID Books. Also if l lose this book, does it take long to get a replacement?


No, we are stuck with books for now. Only CITIZENS BORN IN SOUTH AFRICA can get smart IDs at the moment.

If you lose ID, you can immediately get temporary ID, whist they process your Book. I have no idea on timing.


----------



## zach19

Good day All,

I see that there are many here who have got their id in 45 days. Lucky ones.

Mine seems to be bit difficult to understand with the process. Last month 7th at stage 1.
Then on 12 Aug stage 2
Then 22 stage 3.

Now this month on 3rd back to stage 1

Now on 9th on stage 2 again. Friends can someone please tell me how many times the application goes to HANIS


----------



## zach19

iamtheman said:


> Goat20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I collected my ID Book yesterday. It took exactly 42 days (Applied as single in Cape Town). I have a question, are we eligible to get the smart IDs or we are stuck with the ID Books. Also if l lose this book, does it take long to get a replacement?
> 
> 
> 
> Great news! Congrats. Well I think we are allowed but there is one thing which does not make any sense at all to make on this smart cards project!
> 
> The DHA is running a national projecting of rolling out ID books and roll in ID cards and yet new applicants are being issued with that damn booklet again!
> 
> The poor men will have to do another unnecessary process of applying a smart ID card! Why can't they just issue new applicants with the smart IDs? This doesn't make even a single sense to me!
Click to expand...




Good day All,
I see that there are many here who have got their id in 45 days. Lucky ones. Mine seems to be bit difficult to understand with the process. Last month 7th at stage 1. Then on 12 Aug stage 2 Then 22 stage 3. Now this month on 3rd back to stage 1 Now on 9th on stage 2 again. Friends can someone please tell me how many times the application goes to HANIS


----------



## global22

foreign_national said:


> I realised that the receipt they gave me has a reference number I used it to track the my application and got back an sms stating that bits in the process 2of4 in Pretoria Head Office


Hello

The reference number you are referring to is it the one on the form DHA9?


----------



## global22

*ID application timelines*

Hello

l applied for an ID and the Randburg office on 6 September and have not received any sms even acknowledging receipt of the application.

Do you guys have any idea how long one waits before such an sms comes? Also how long is the ID process typically taking?

Also tried to make a followup using the reference number which was indicated on my application form (DHA9) and no luck.

Any useful infor would be appreciated.


----------



## Justin 88

global22 said:


> Hello
> 
> l applied for an ID and the Randburg office on 6 September and have not received any sms even acknowledging receipt of the application.
> 
> Do you guys have any idea how long one waits before such an sms comes? Also how long is the ID process typically taking?
> 
> Also tried to make a followup using the reference number which was indicated on my application form (DHA9) and no luck.
> 
> Any useful infor would be appreciated.


Hi 

If i recall correctly you do get an sms same day you submit your application


----------



## iamtheman

global22 said:


> Hello
> 
> l applied for an ID and the Randburg office on 6 September and have not received any sms even acknowledging receipt of the application.
> 
> Do you guys have any idea how long one waits before such an sms comes? Also how long is the ID process typically taking?
> 
> Also tried to make a followup using the reference number which was indicated on my application form (DHA9) and no luck.
> 
> Any useful infor would be appreciated.


Don't waste time go there asap.1) 99% chances are that they captured your cell number incorrectly as they did to mine. The good thing about this error is that the application will be moving forward 2) 0.9% your application is not yet captured, which is a worrying factor given the time frame. 3) 0.1% system technical faulty of which I doubt.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

I applied for my ID today 23 September 2019 at Durban home affairs, requirement needed are 

Marriage Register (Bi-30)
Marriage Certificate
Birth certificate 
2x Passport Pictures 
Copies of all permit (visas) 
Spouse ID copy 
Copy of Passport 
Permanent Residence Certificate 
Permanent Residence Verification 

Remember home affairs won’t accept certify copies as the stamps causes destruction to the written documents 
They need just a copies not Certified ones,
There is no fees to be paid, when applying for the first time.
(I paid nothing)

Immediately after everything I received an sms acknowledgement of receipt. 

For now I just have to patiently wait for the outcome, I’ll keep you posted, have a blessed day.


----------



## Leaflet

Hi,how did you track your iD application?


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

You just have your reference 000xxxxxxxx to SMS 32551 

You will get sms telling you the state of your application, you can sms any time, day or night you’ll still get a response.


----------



## Leaflet

Michaellomok ,thanks for the information.


----------



## Leaflet

I applied for ID on 2 September 2019 at Randburg DHA. So last week I decided to follow up with DHA call centre. I was told that my application has been sent for printing and ID number had been allocated. This morning I checked status via sms and it was showing Home Affairs:ID Application for xxxxxxx New ID Application has been captured at our office(step 1of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za.
I decided to call again ,the call centre again after putting on hold for 10 mins told me that my application has was at Head Office for processing. She couldn't tell me what the next stage was after this processing.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Did you apply the ID application as single or married?

Sometimes the call center dont give an accurate information, 

You just have to track the application with the sms and still follow up with the call. 

Let’s hope for the best!


----------



## Leaflet

Hi MichaelLimoko84,I applied as a single person.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Since I applied the ID application on the 23 Sept and I received SMS stage 1 : application capture, today 2 Oct, the application have been move to stage 2 : application is at head office for processing,

I am patiently waiting.....hope to get within 2-3months.


----------



## iamtheman

Hi team.

Finally got my ID after exactly 48 days of waiting. Here is the breakdown:

Office of application: Randburg
Application date (single): 02 August 2019
Issue Date: 13 September
Ready for collection: 20 September 2019

I only managed to collect today because my cell number was incorrectly captured hence couldn't get sms updates.

Only did followups on a fortnight basis and when I called today was told it's ready for collection. 

Overally my route from application of Critical Skills Permit (4 months) to PR (8 months) then ID (2 months) summed up to 14 Months in total.

Thus my journey to actively follow up with the thread ends today. Will be logging in here and there to give advise, hope and answer some related questions. 

Happy days and good luck everybody!


----------



## Leaflet

Congratulations Imtheman.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Wow! Congrats Imthema, we thank God.


----------



## denushka

hi guys, can anyone advise what documents you need to apply for Is after PR of 5 years continuous work, and experience at Randburg home affairs branch?
thank you


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Hello

Can anyone tell me what it means when home affairs official said ID application sent to first issue office? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Update ; Home Affairs:ID Application for xxxxxxxxx: ID Document is being printed at Head Office Pretoria(step 3of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za 

I applied on 23 September 2019 Durban.


----------



## Capetown73

Hi all,
It's been 5 months since I applied for my ID ( I applied the day after I received my PR at Paarl office). For the last month, I have called the hotline every week to find out the status of my application and I get a different answer every time! 

I married and understand that it takes time but seriously - my wedding certificate was good enough to get my PR and it has the apostille seal (proving it's legit) on it so I can't understand why it takes so long to verify! I applied on 14.5.2019. One month later I called and I was told it can take up to 6 months so i waited a while before calling again. Here's what I've been told so far:

9.9.2019 - It's in the marriages section.
16.9.2019 - I'm put on hold but the guy doesn't press the mute button. I sit and listen to him chat for 2 minutes to the girl next to him. He then realises and puts me on hold for another minute then comes back and tells me it's past marriages. (joy of joys!)
26.9.2019 - I'm told it's in final stages and is at printing. (Amazing!!)
3.10.2019 - Girl puts me on hold for 5 minuets then tells me it is still in marriages!!! So I said to her that last week I was told it's in printing so who is lying to me? She responded with - "If you don't believe me, go to DHA and ask to see the screen that I'm looking at!" Grrrrrr. 

Has anyone tell me exactly how many stages there are and whether you've also experienced being lied to?


----------



## denushka

hi guys, my experience just now with Home Affairs Randburg, waited 5 minutes in Id application queue, they do not need certified copies, just original and photocopy of following documents for application of ID as permanent Resident, lady serving me was amazing, polite, quick, photocopied one page i forgot to get done, and also double checked all info captured on system with me before submitting, then she did fingerprints . No application fee as it is a first item application. Documents required were as follows :

PR Certifictae & Copy isseue dby Home Affairs
Passport + any visas / stamps in that passport
proof of address
original birth certificate
that is it, was there for max of 25 minutes
received SMS confirming application submitted immediately before i walked out

lets hope it gets processed quickly and good luck to anyone else doing this!


----------



## Leaflet

Hello everyone, I'm just curious to know how long I have to wait. So I called DHA today and I was told application was sent for finger print printing on Thursday last week. The consultant wouldn't tell me what the next stage is😏


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Hello Leaflet
What does the sms tells you ? 
It should be able to tell you exact stage where the application is,
I’m sure your application is in stage 3.


----------



## Leaflet

Hi MichaelLomoko84,the sms messages was giving me error message failed yesterday. I was using reference number


----------



## justinkaira

Applied in July and still waiting, still showing step 2 of 4!!


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Hello Justinkaira

Did you apply as single or married?
Have you tried to call the call Centre and what did they say concerning the ID application?


----------



## justinkaira

Applied as married, was told the application is at marriage section since August


----------



## Rodma

This forum has helped me to be patient? I have been phoning the call center every week. Each week am told something different stages of my ID application? The past four weeks has been marriage section, Finger prints verification, printing and paper preparation. Am convinced they tell me lies each week.. Applied 11 march 2019 and married


----------



## justinkaira

It's tough really not easy to wait but I guess one has no choice especially when your employer is telling you that they need an ID or they won't extend your work contract


----------



## 0613630014

Hi guys. If i may ask, when applying for ID do they accept, eg, Cell C statement as proof of address?


----------



## Leaflet

Calling DHA just leaves one exasperated , sometimes you wonder if the call centre agents are logged onto the same system.Today I was told my application has gone through all process of verification and is currently at fingerprints since last week 15 October . Last week I was told that it's at fingerprints and still needed to go to marriage even though I applied as single person. So Im resolved to waiting for the sms😂


----------



## Capetown73

I applied in June. So after 3 months of sitting in marriages, the call centre escalated my case. Apparently this can only happen after 3 months. I phoned again yesterday and was told it is no longer in marriages but in 'paper preparation section'.

How many stages are there? 

I asked the call centre woman this yesterday and she said there is not a specific number of stages - but surely there must be some kind of systematic process?? (However, saying that and with my experience of Home Affairs it is likely that that is the case! No wonder everything takes so long. Too many applications and no manpower to deal with them coupled with disorganisation) 

Anyhoo, does anyone have a rough idea of how long it takes after the marriage section?


----------



## justinkaira

I hear it takes about 2 months or less


----------



## boogeyman

HI
Am just wondering whether the branch at which the application is log, has a impact on the timeline.
i just got my PRP and would like to apply for my ID i reside in the western cape.

so i am wondering which office i should go for,if that does even matter in terms of turnaround time.
i am married to a SA citizen and got my PRP via work permit.

Any suggestions??


----------



## mawire

boogeyman said:


> HI
> Am just wondering whether the branch at which the application is log, has a impact on the timeline.
> i just got my PRP and would like to apply for my ID i reside in the western cape.
> 
> so i am wondering which office i should go for,if that does even matter in terms of turnaround time.
> i am married to a SA citizen and got my PRP via work permit.
> 
> Any suggestions??


Any day you procrastinate, is a day added to your waiting time. Just do it.


----------



## justinkaira

It seems no one is receiving id documents they submitted, marriage section seems to slow down the whole process


----------



## NaddyWoodro

really the delay at the marriage section is something else; frustrating to say the list. Come to think of it, these IDs are based on the privileges granted upon us as people who do not have birthrights of a South African born person. We therefore end up taking a chill pill, putting our trust in our beloved God. I hope for the best to happen in that marriage section; that our applications will be treated with the same agency as with that of unmarried people. When you deeply think about it, it appears there is a bit of distrust by DHA about the authenticity of people's marriages. Can we say the snail speed in that section is thoroughness??:confused2: then you You just smile really


----------



## Capetown73

NaddyWoodro said:


> really the delay at the marriage section is something else; frustrating to say the list. Come to think of it, these IDs are based on the privileges granted upon us as people who do not have birthrights of a South African born person. We therefore end up taking a chill pill, putting our trust in our beloved God. I hope for the best to happen in that marriage section; that our applications will be treated with the same agency as with that of unmarried people. When you deeply think about it, it appears there is a bit of distrust by DHA about the authenticity of people's marriages. Can we say the snail speed in that section is thoroughness??:confused2: then you You just smile really


After x3 months in marriages, they must escalate it. This is what happened to me and it, apparently, is now in the Paper Preparation section as of the last 3 weeks. I asked what is the legal time that the ID must be processed in to which I was told 6 months. So I then said, 'Well that means, by that standard, I should be getting mine next week!' :fingerscrossed: To which she responded with, 'that's highly unlikely!'  

Patience does seem to be the order of the day. Good luck with your application.


----------



## NaddyWoodro

Capetown73 said:


> After x3 months in marriages, they must escalate it. This is what happened to me and it, apparently, is now in the Paper Preparation section as of the last 3 weeks. I asked what is the legal time that the ID must be processed in to which I was told 6 months. So I then said, 'Well that means, by that standard, I should be getting mine next week!' :fingerscrossed: To which she responded with, 'that's highly unlikely!'
> 
> Patience does seem to be the order of the day. Good luck with your application.


True CAPETOWN73, patience does seem to be the order of the day. I applied mine on the 14th of Aug this year. I will call after the 14th of Nov so that i can ask for the escalation. Thank you for sharing the information. We are :fingerscrossed: for you to get yours quickly. You know for one ID finished then another file will follow the processing. God bless


----------



## Leaflet

Hello exparts, Who else is still waiting their ID,feels like I'm the only one😅. I tracked my application via the sms and response is application is at printing 3 of 4. Anxiously waiting for the "SMS"


----------



## justinkaira

I'm also waiting mine still showing 2 of 4, applied in July, wish mine could show 3 of 4,


----------



## Leaflet

Hi Justinkaira, mine showed 1 of 4 a month after submitting my application.Thereafter it was showing errors when using reference number. Im now using ID number to track. Call centre agents give different responses,so best to wait for sms from office of application.


----------



## justinkaira

Guys my id number I was allocated refuses to show the status of the id application via the SMS system unless if I use a reference number, it's almost 4 months since I applied. Has anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Hello Justinkaira
With 4months you’re still in the time frame for marriage application, it normally takes 7-8 months to come out, how did you get ID allocated number? The best is to use the reference to track the application.


----------



## justinkaira

Michaellomoko84, thanks for the feedback, I was starting to get worried, it's like everything is on a stand still, at work they are asking for the id. How long does an id stay in the marriage section? I got my id number from point of application after 1 month


----------



## boogeyman

Hi Guys ,
i went to apply for my ID today,to my big surprise the only document that they requested from me were the following:
-PRP PERMIT +Verification letter.
-My B form Marriage (the one with the pics of the couple)
-my birth certificate translated .
and that is about it ,but from what i have read on this forum as well as what the website advise its just completely different .
Do you think i should go and apply somewhere else although i a have already an application?
the branch that i applied was Paarl.


----------



## justinkaira

Boogeyman, that's what they took from me also when I applied for my id


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Hello Justinkira
Normally marriage section takes 3-4 months maximum, if you are married locally here in SA is faster, but if you are using foreign marriage certificate it might take longer as your certificate will be sent to your country of origin for some verifications. Lets be hopeful everything goes well.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Hello Boogeyman
THESE ARE ALL REQUIREMENTS FOR ID APPLICATION 

-Two recent identical 40mm x 30mm sized photograph of each applicant
– The original passport and a copy thereof
– The original, full unabridged birth certificate and a copy thereof
– The original permanent residence certificate including the proof or verification and a copy thereof
– The original marriage certificate and a copy of the applicable document 
- Marriage Register (B130) 
- Spouse ID copy
Remember officials don’t need certifies 

If you missed any above requirement you will have to reapply as soon as possible.
All the best.


----------



## mawire

boogeyman said:


> Hi Guys ,
> i went to apply for my ID today,to my big surprise the only document that they requested from me were the following:
> -PRP PERMIT +Verification letter.
> -My B form Marriage (the one with the pics of the couple)
> -my birth certificate translated .
> and that is about it ,but from what i have read on this forum as well as what the website advise its just completely different .
> Do you think i should go and apply somewhere else although i a have already an application?
> the branch that i applied was Paarl.


As long they took your fingerprints and ID photo in addition, it's a legit submission. Reapplying will complicate things.


----------



## Leaflet

Hi guys, I collected my ID today. I feel extremely elated and grateful . It has been a long and difficult journey,spanning more than 15 years.
I applied for DZP in 2010, then moved to ZSP in 2014. In November 2017, when my ZSP was due to expire ,I applied for the critical skills visa. Within weeks my application was declined. 

I decided to appeal within stipulated 10 days . A year went by without any responses from DHA and it was then that I started sending emails to every DHA official I could get. All my emails went unanswered until I escalated to the matter DG,as my job was now in jeopardy. 

Within a week, my critical skills visa was granted. 

The rest is history....


Thank you all who posted as your updates kept my hope alive. To those who are still waiting for outcome, do not lose heart.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@Leaflet

Wow, congratulations!!!!

You finally made it, it looks like single application is more faster than marriage application, 2nd September 2019 application.

There is hope for us all....


----------



## Leaflet

Thank you


----------



## Fortune07

*Two Reference Numbers?*

Greetings,

I applied for my ID in March 2019. My reference number was written on my receipt.i never received an SMS.

I have been following up, last was on Thursday last week.i was told it is at paper preparation. This morning I received an SMS saying my ID application has been received on the 18/11/2019. And a new reference number was attached to the msg. 

So I am confused, has anyone experienced this? Are they starting all over? I called the call centre though, to ask all these questions...so the guy wanted only this new ref num and he said it is at head office but they have not finalized. Asking me to be patient. Now I am wondering if this is one of the final stages or if they r starting all over.

Please if anyone has experience with this please do share.

Thanks,


----------



## Kolly_bright

Greetings All,
I submitted ID application on 16 April 2019, got the ID no in June and have been calling for updates since then. I can confirm that the customer service agents do tell lies, as I've been told that my ID has been sent for printing in June. I later realized that my application was referred to marriage section on 21 May.., and was only escalated for further processing early this month. I guess it took longer than necessary bc I didn't include my wife (SA citizen) ID copy and Form B30. I got the (step 1 of 4) sms on the 13th November.
1) I wld like to know what's (step 2 of 4) and how long does it take on average. 
2) I believed I can obtain temporary ID now that my details and ID no have been captured, right?
3) The original copy of my PR verification was take by the DHA officer during application and I never made a copy of it, is there anyway I can get it back?


----------



## mawire

Kolly_bright said:


> Greetings All,
> I submitted ID application on 16 April 2019, got the ID no in June and have been calling for updates since then. I can confirm that the customer service agents do tell lies, as I've been told that my ID has been sent for printing in June. I later realized that my application was referred to marriage section on 21 May.., and was only escalated for further processing early this month. I guess it took longer than necessary bc I didn't include my wife (SA citizen) ID copy and Form B30. I got the (step 1 of 4) sms on the 13th November.
> 1) I wld like to know what's (step 2 of 4) and how long does it take on average.
> 2) I believed I can obtain temporary ID now that my details and ID no have been captured, right?
> 3) The original copy of my PR verification was take by the DHA officer during application and I never made a copy of it, is there anyway I can get it back?


Did you apply as single when you are married? I applied as married on 5 April and collected my ID on 19 September.

1. Depends
2. Only after fingerprints have been captured.
3. Nope.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Update: I applied 23 September, and application was sent to marriage section on the 15 October, it was moved from marriage section today 22 November.... after emailing them 3 days ago, hoping for the best, my sms doesn’t show stage 2 anymore, it has moved back to stage 1, I know is normal, from stage 1 it will move back again to stage 3 or 4. If you are experiencing the same then there is progress with your application.


----------



## Rodma

Good luck


----------



## Kolly_bright

Yes, I've read about someone on this thread who got step 3 of 4 sms few days after the step 1 of 4 bc his application has already spent 4-5 months at the Head office. Pls is the email add diff from the [email protected]?


----------



## justinkaira

Guys I applied in July and married. The SMS system has stopped working, I don't get feedback whenever I send an SMS, don't know why, has anybody experienced this?


----------



## Rodma

Anyone who can help please? All along since 11 March 2019 I have been phoning the call centre and each week I was being told a different story? Last week but one I phoned them and a friendly Lady escalated my case to the supervisor ? Out of interest today I phoned and yet another friendly Lady told me that my ID was sent to Head Office on the 20/11/19? Is this possible? And what is the likely meaning of this purported development within 10 days? Regards


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@kolly
Yes is the email is different, my application only took 45 days in the marriage section I applied 23 September, I called today and I was told the application is in data capturing since 22 November 2019....very happy there is progress.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@Justin
The sms perfectly working, any day and or any night, I still do get feedback. Sms to 32551 your reference should be 000xxxxxx add the triple zeros before sending. Stay blessed.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@Rodma 
Do you have any reference case number after you spoke to the call agent? Have you sms to find out the stage in which your application is in? Did you apply as married or single?


----------



## Kolly_bright

@Michael, I think you are supposed to get step 1 of 4 sms if your application is at data capture stage. My application has moved from marriage section, do you think I still need the email address?


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@Kolly 
You don’t need the email since your application left the marriage section, and once your application gets to data capturing your SMS will change from stage 2 of 4 to stage 1-4, your application is still in progress dear, no need to worry.


----------



## Rodma

Yes, I have the reference number issued upon application. I was also given the escalation number and the current update as 20/11/19 to Head Office?. I am married to a South African citizen. Our marriage certificate is from my country.


----------



## Rodma

I have tried to send an SMS without success.....no response s


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Update: I called HCC today, I was told my application moved from data capturing and finger print,I followed up with a call with the office of application, they both gave me same feedback saying it should be dispatched to office of application in 2 weeks. Im very hopeful though I dont get the sms feedback messages anymore at this last stage. I applied as married on the 23 September.19


----------



## Leaflet

Hi MichaelLomoko84


That's great news, soon you will have your ID.

Regards,


----------



## justinkaira

Michael Lomoka84, congratulations man, so tell me what is your SMS system saying when you send it? What step is your application? Mine stopped working when I send an SMS but it started working again still showing step 2 of 4, I'm worried my application might be still at marriage section. I applied in July as married


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@justin
When I send any sms I dont get any response anymore since the application left marriage section, the only assurance I have is when the official are updating me especially from the call Centre and the office of application. 
I think after marriage section the sms sometimes dont work anymore. 

Remember to follow up Updates with the call center and the office of application .


----------



## justinkaira

@Michael.
Thank you Michael, SMS system has stopped working on me as well I have sent two since morning and there is no feedback, I hope my application left marriage section as well but will try and check at the office of application to track the stage of my application.j


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

For those who want to know the stages of id application kindly see attached file, thank you.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Update: Id book printed and sent to checkers department for quality check, there after will be sent to the office of application. Waiting for the sms.


----------



## denushka

i applied for Id on 09/10/2019 , only received initial application sms on same day, then id application captured sms on 31/10 , nothing since and the sms number doesn't work. i have called and been given information that it was at fingerprint section on 18/11 , called today 28/11 and the most helpful person ever said id number allocated, and now application is at quality check, so check up next week fri and it should be dispatched to office of application, so will update when i finally receive it from office of application, my advice is dont wait for sms updates, call to get better info (unless the call centre agent is unhelpful which is a possibilty) , overall, good luck to everyone


----------



## justinkaira

I called today and was told there is an official working on my id on marriage section but he couldn't see next step because their system was offline, I'm not sure how true this is, was anyone told today that the system is offline?


----------



## denushka

every agent has different info and attitude, my agent said the system was slow but gave me relevant info with date of when it went into quality check, sometimes they are lazy and just want you off the line


----------



## Permit

Please I’m in Pretoria
Where can I apply for my ID 
And what are the documents needed for successful application. And can I finish the application process same day? Thank you


----------



## foreign_national

justinkaira said:


> I called today and was told there is an official working on my id on marriage section but he couldn't see next step because their system was offline, I'm not sure how true this is, was anyone told today that the system is offline?


I got this answer as well and was told to call in a week or two


----------



## Permit

ID application submitted


----------



## justinkaira

@Permit
Congratulations


----------



## expartobe

What’s the cost for ID application again good fellas?


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@expactobe

It cost nothing to apply for the first time, but in case if you lose your ID and you want to reapply it cost only R140.

Remember is free to apply as a first applicant.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@justinkira
Any update from the call centre? Any progress with your application? My advice is to call everyday don’t let them rest till your application leaves marriage section.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@denushka
Did you apply as single or married?

Kindly let us know.


----------



## expartobe

MichaelLomoko84 said:


> @expactobe
> 
> It cost nothing to apply for the first time, but in case if you lose your ID and you want to reapply it cost only R140.
> 
> Remember is free to apply as a first applicant.


Thanks @MichaelLomok84


----------



## denushka

@MichaelLomok84 , i applied as single with PR based on 5 years continuous work , will call again on wed this week and update status


----------



## Dealer003

Anyone apply for ID in October 2019 received any feedback?


----------



## Kolly_bright

@Michael, how did you get those steps of ID application? I guess it's from your own personal update/record. After marriage section, most of your application steps change after 24hrs. Lucky you. 
The sms system seems 2b working now, and I personally think the sms gives more accurate info than some call center agents who tell you what they think you want to hear.
And for those who applied as single, your ID should be ready within 1-3 months. Most single applications get finalized after 1 month.


----------



## Tavimba

Hie have you recieved your ID yet


----------



## Tavimba

MichaelLomoko84 said:


> For those who want to know the stages of id application kindly see attached file, thank you.
> Hì


Hie have you recieved your ID yet, l applied 13 April and last week it left marriages and today l phoned and they said its at finger prints. , l am just tired of the whole process one time it's at paper preparation for more than a month then back to marriages now finger printsm l dont understand which step this is now. Last week sms was saying step 2 of 4, This week sms doesn't work.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@Tavimba
My application still at the printing stage, are you using South Africa marriage certificate or you’re using foreign certificate?


----------



## Tavimba

MichaelLomoko84 said:


> @Tavimba
> My application still at the printing stage, are you using South Africa marriage certificate or youâ€™️re using foreign certificate?



I am using foreign marriage certificate,what about you


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@Tavimba
I am married from here SA, when you are using South African marriage certificate is more faster in the marriage section because home affairs have all your information on the system, I was told those using foreign certificate takes longer as they send your documents to your country for verification thats what takes longer.
Some country are slower to respond and others are faster.


----------



## justinkaira

I pray my ID application passes through marriage to another stage, I was married here in SA got local marriage certificate.


----------



## Kolly_bright

Hurray ID is Ready!
ID application submitted on 16 April, went to marriage section on 21/05 and was there till end of October. Application was escalated by HACC and also motivated by an HA officer and the step 1 of 4 (data capture) sms was received on 13/11. The SMS system showed processing (step 2 of 4) on 19/11, ID is being printed (step 3 of 4) on 26/11 to 04/11. I just decided to call the HACC yesterday (05/12) and was glad to hear that my ID is ready and has been sent to the office of application. The SMS system also confirmed the same thing. I'm now waiting for "ID Ready for Collection" sms.
Good luck to all that are still waiting for this all-important document that makes life easier for foreign nationals in SA.
Just know that once you get the step 1 of 4 sms, your ID will be ready within a month.


----------



## foreign_national

Kolly_bright said:


> Hurray ID is Ready!
> ID application submitted on 16 April, went to marriage section on 21/05 and was there till end of October. Application was escalated by HACC and also motivated by an HA officer and the step 1 of 4 (data capture) sms was received on 13/11. The SMS system showed processing (step 2 of 4) on 19/11, ID is being printed (step 3 of 4) on 26/11 to 04/11. I just decided to call the HACC yesterday (05/12) and was glad to hear that my ID is ready and has been sent to the office of application. The SMS system also confirmed the same thing. I'm now waiting for "ID Ready for Collection" sms.
> Good luck to all that are still waiting for this all-important document that makes life easier for foreign nationals in SA.
> Just know that once you get the step 1 of 4 sms, your ID will be ready within a month.


This is not entirely true mine has been 2of 4 for a very long time now they say its in the marriage section.


----------



## denushka

hi all, so i finally have my ID book, collected this morning, total time from application to collection was 8 weeks, i only received confirmation of application receipt on day of submission, then a confirmation of ID app being captured at head office 3 weeks later. After that no sms updates, and the sms tracking number didn't work for me, then i received an sms when id was ready for collection at office. i applied based on single status, and PR on 5 years continuous work. my advice, call the call centre, be patient and good luck overall! my journey is now over, god bless you all and best of luck with your journey, and always help everyone here with your personal experience as it others experience has helped me immensely


----------



## Kolly_bright

@denushka Congratulations 

@foreign_national, yes you are right. And it's bc everthing seems 2b diff with everyone's application. 
And for those whose application is stuck at marriage section, here is an email add I saw on page 10 of this thread: [email protected] I learned she is the one dealing with all B1-9 at marriage section. I cldnt use the email bc I saw it late. You can email her any documents you think can speed up your application, e.g Form B30 or give it to the marriage registry of your country.


----------



## justinkaira

I phoned this morning and I'm told my application is at paper preparations, what stage is this don't understand?


----------



## Barber of Seville

Good evenning,so I applied for my my Id last month as a major child of a citizen, recieved an SMS to say my application was recieved by the department.On Monday I was told my application was at fingerprint verificaton section.From the foregoing I would like to know when my application will move to the next stage, what stage will that be and when can I expect my Id to be out.


----------



## Tavimba

MichaelLomoko84 said:


> @Tavimba
> My application still at the printing stage, are you using South Africa marriage certificate or youâ€™️re using foreign certificate?







Hie,have you recieved your ID yet. Mine moved to stage 3 of 4 on Saturday. How long does it take from printing to receiving sms for collection.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@Tavimbo
My application moved from printing stage to quality check last week, it should be dispatched to office of application this week, I’m sure by Friday it will arrived.

Im hoping everything gets the ID before home affairs closes for festive season (Christmas) which might delay a lot of applications.


----------



## Tavimba

MichaelLomoko84 said:


> @Tavimbo
> My application moved from printing stage to quality check last week, it should be dispatched to office of application this week, Iâ€™️m sure by Friday it will arrived.
> 
> Im hoping everything gets the ID before home affairs closes for festive season (Christmas) which might delay a lot of applications.




Thanks, does sms function show moved to quality check or you phoned coll center. Am worried about holidays coming up l need it for work purposes


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@Tavimbo
I called both call center and the office of application, they both confirmed that it moved from printing stage on the 4 December to quality check. Lets hope we will have it before festive season. It takes a 5 working days to dispatch the application from quality check to office of application.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Congratulations to all those who recently received their IDs.
At least we have hope. You guys are blessed.


----------



## justinkaira

The call center told me my application is at paper preparations, from marriage section. So how long should it take from here to reach printing stage?


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@Justin
As soon as the application leaves the marriage section the paper preparation is to 
capture your data into the system after it will be to HANIS 4 working days for verification then after sent to fingerprint data capturing 3 working days after then your application be sent to printing Section for your data 4 working days to to be printed after printing it goes to quality check section 5 working days then sent to office of application.

I personally call twice everyday is better to call twice to get same feedback from two different agents. Follow up with a call to your office of application. Im sure you will hear good news this week just hope it goes to fingerprint this week.


----------



## justinkaira

@michaellomoka84

Thank you Michael, will try and follow up my application at office of application


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Update: My ID book is still in quality assurance section since 4th December, I dont know how long it will take for them to dispatch it.
Anyone knows how long quality check takes for them to dispatch the ID Book?


----------



## Kolly_bright

@Michael, my application spent about 2 weeks at printing and quality check (step 3 of 4) b4 the ID document was sent to the office of application. Maybe you should try the SMS system again using both your ID no and reference no separately.


----------



## justinkaira

Home Affairs:ID Application for xxxxxxx: New ID Application has been captured at our office(step 1of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za.

What does it mean by the above SMS system? What follows after the above step? My Application left marriages to paper preparations then today I sent an SMS and this was the feedback


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Thanks Kolly,

I called today and I was told, the ID was dispatched today, waiting for the sms. Very excited.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@Justin
I got the same sms during paper preparation, sms will soon change again in few days to stage 3, be patient.your application is in progress.


----------



## Kolly_bright

@Justin, let me answer you with my own application movements, things are diff with individual application though.
My application spent over 5 months at marriage section and the step 1 of 4 (data capture) sms was received on 13/11. [This is the stage where your data, photo and maybe finger prints will be captured]. The SMS system showed processing (step 2 of 4) on 19/11. [This is step whereby the head office process the papers the office of application took from you]. I got the "ID is being printed" feedback (step 3 of 4) on 26/11 to 04/11. I depended more on the SMS system after I got the step 1 of 4 sms. But I just decided to call the HACC on 05/12 and was glad to hear that my ID is ready and has been sent to the office of application. The SMS system also confirmed it.


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@Kolly
How long does it take for the ID to reach office of application?


----------



## Kolly_bright

@Michael
I saw where you wrote 5 working days. So I will call the office of application 2mrw (Thursday) if I don't get the "ID is ready for collection" sms b4 closing of business hours 2mrw.


----------



## Rodma

What a long Journey? I applied for an Id 11/03/19 and ten 
months today i collected my ID. Now embarking on another journey " converting my Driver's Licence? 
Best wishes to all of you still to get their IDs. What else can one do other than to wait for time?

Regards

Rodma


----------



## Kolly_bright

@Rodma
Congratulations. No one or place humbled foreign nationals living in SA than DHA. And of course they know all the benefits that come with the ID, hence, the unnecessary delay and frustration.., especially if you are a SA citizen's spouse. But thanks be to God for patience and perseverance virtues.


----------



## justinkaira

@Kolly bright

Thanks man for the clarity on this processes, I guess we need to wait a little longer


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Updates: ID forwarded to dispatch Centre in Pretoria on the 10th Dec. Tuesday. Still waiting and I dont know how long it will take for them to send to the office of application. It has taken more than 10 working days, when I was told by the HCC agent it will only take 5 working days.


----------



## Kolly_bright

Updates: Call center and sms system confirmed that my ID is ready on Thur 5/12. So I called the office of application on Thursday 12/12 but they were unable to check for me as their system was offline. I called the nxt day (Fri 13/12) and was told my ID book is at the office. I will go collect it next week by God's grace. 

@Michael and others,
My advice is that once you are told that your ID is ready, confirm it with the SMS system. And call the office of application 5 or 6 working days thereafter. The "ID is ready for collection" sms might not be sent bc the office might be offline when the ID arrives. And it's like ID books and smart ID go to diff sections when they arrive office of application. 
Michael, your ID should be ready at the office of application 5 or 6 working days after the Tuesday 10/12.
Good luck.


----------



## expartobe

Kolly_bright said:


> Updates: Call center and sms system confirmed that my ID is ready on Thur 5/12. So I called the office of application on Thursday 12/12 but they were unable to check for me as their system was offline. I called the nxt day (Fri 13/12) and was told my ID book is at the office. I will go collect it next week by God's grace.
> 
> @Michael and others,
> My advice is that once you are told that your ID is ready, confirm it with the SMS system. And call the office of application 5 or 6 working days thereafter. The "ID is ready for collection" sms might not be sent bc the office might be offline when the ID arrives. And it's like ID books and smart ID go to diff sections when they arrive office of application.
> Michael, your ID should be ready at the office of application 5 or 6 working days after the Tuesday 10/12.
> Good luck.


Hi @Kolly_bright,
1. How long did your application took in total? 
2. Did you submit as a singleton? If married, did you marry in SA or at your home country? 
3. At which DHA office did you submit your application? Is the sms system back online? (I've been wasting my R1's since last week with no reply from the sms system)

Sorry for bombarding you with mouthful of questions.


----------



## expartobe

expartobe said:


> Hi @Kolly_bright,
> 1. How long did your application took in total?
> 2. Did you submit as a singleton? If married, did you marry in SA or at your home country?
> 3. At which DHA office did you submit your application? Is the sms system back online? (I've been wasting my R1's since last week with no reply from the sms system)
> 
> Sorry for bombarding you with mouthful of questions.


Okey. The sms system just came back. I'm getting a sequence of replies just now.


----------



## Tavimba

expartobe said:


> expartobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @Kolly_bright,
> 1. How long did your application took in total?
> 2. Did you submit as a singleton? If married, did you marry in SA or at your home country?
> 3. At which DHA office did you submit your application? Is the sms system back online? (I've been wasting my R1's since last week with no reply from the sms system)
> 
> Sorry for bombarding you with mouthful of questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Okey. The sms system just came back. I'm getting a sequence of replies just now.
Click to expand...


When did you apply yours, l applied 13 March as married but still waiting, sms says step 3of 4. I Phoned last week and they said ID was printed


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Update: I called HACC this morning and they confirmed on the system that my ID was sent on the 17th December,2019 Tuesday. The official said it will take 72hrs to reach office of application. I applied as married on 23 Sept, 2019. 23th December will be exactly 3months.

Will keep you posted when I receive the book.

All the best to the rest waiting for their application.


----------



## Tavimba

MichaelLomoko84 said:


> Update: I called HACC this morning and they confirmed on the system that my ID was sent on the 17th December,2019 Tuesday. The official said it will take 72hrs to reach office of application. I applied as married on 23 Sept, 2019. 23th December will be exactly 3months.
> 
> Will keep you posted when I receive the book.
> 
> All the best to the rest waiting for their application.



@Michael, did you recieve step 4 of 4 at any point


----------



## expartobe

Tavimba said:


> When did you apply yours, l applied 13 March as married but still waiting, sms says step 3of 4. I Phoned last week and they said ID was printed


I applied 02 December as married also. Step 2of4: ID Application is at Head Office Pretoria for processing.


----------



## Kolly_bright

@expartobe
I will say my application took 8 months in total bc I submitted it on 16th April.
I submitted as a married man, and my wife is a SA citizen. Unfortunately, I ddnt include Form B30 and wife's ID bc I thought it's on the marriage certificate and the fact that I got my PR based on critical skill. 
I submitted at DHA office in Klerksdorp, NW. And I believed that the office where you submitted application can affect the duration of its processing based on the documents they took from you.

Good people, you might not receive any SMS update from DHA after the step 1 of 4 sms. But the SMS system will give you the current step of processing if it works


----------



## Tavimba

MichaelLomoko84 said:


> Update: I called HACC this morning and they confirmed on the system that my ID was sent on the 17th December,2019 Tuesday. The official said it will take 72hrs to reach office of application. I applied as married on 23 Sept, 2019. 23th December will be exactly 3months.
> 
> Will keep you posted when I receive the book.
> 
> All the best to the rest waiting for their application.



Hie, Michael l phoned today and the official said it has Been dispstched and will take 48hours to be recieved at office of application. Which office did you apply may be phone them they might have received by today or tomorrow


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

Hurray! God has been gracious to me

I just received SMS now saying :

Home Affairs: ID Book for M LOMOKO is ready for collection at office of application-2019/12/18.Your Reference No:xxxxxxxxx.More info:0800601190 OR www.dha.gov

I will go for it on Friday.

All the best!


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

@Tavimbo 

It took 24hrs to arrived, I applied in Durban.


----------



## Tavimba

MichaelLomoko84 said:


> Hurray! God has been gracious to me
> 
> I just received SMS now saying :
> 
> Home Affairs: ID Book for M LOMOKO is ready for collection at office of application-2019/12/18.Your Reference No:xxxxxxxxx.More info:0800601190 OR www.dha.gov
> 
> I will go for it on Friday.
> 
> All the best!



Congratulations Michael its been a long road, l hope l receive the message also soon. I will fone again tomorrow, l never recieved the first message on application so l am worried l might not recieve message for collection


----------



## justinkaira

@Michael, congratulations man, God has been gracious to you indeed, I pray I receive mine soon, the SMS system is always giving me errors when I inquire, last time it worked the SMS showed step 1 of 4


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

When I SMS feedback says:

Home Affairs:ID Application for Xxxxxxx: ID Document is ready.Contact your local office for further details(step 4of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za

I guess thats the road end for all stages.

Im surprised it took 3 months for marriage ID application to be finalized. I added BI30 and spouse ID very important.


----------



## Tavimba

MichaelLomoko84 said:


> When I SMS feedback says:
> 
> Home Affairs:ID Application for Xxxxxxx: ID Document is ready.Contact your local office for further details(step 4of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za
> 
> I guess thats the road end for all stages.
> 
> Im surprised it took 3 months for marriage ID application to be finalized. I added BI30 and spouse ID very important.





@Michael ,Today ,phoned the call centre again. They said my ID was despatched to office of application on the qith of December which is same day as yours but up to now l have not recieved sms the sms function still says step 3 of 4. Should l just go on Monday if l have not recieved sms. I need my ID like yesterday it's almost 10 months from day of application , l have lost a lot of opportunities because of this Id


----------



## justinkaira

When is home affairs opening in 2020?
@Charles, have you received your id book?


----------



## Tavimba

My ID was dispatched from Pretoria to witbank on the 17th of December, l went to witbank office on Monday 23 which is after4 working days and they said they have not yet recieved it. Anyone experienced such delay.


----------



## justinkaira

Guys, is home affairs offices still operating? Anyone knows anything?


----------



## MichaelLomoko84

I thank God I finally received the ID, but honestly it feels like is not an ID, it really suck to have an ID written not citizen, it really suck. South Africa Home Affairs wants every foreign national to know that you’re not welcome here, I have a feeling that the ID book is actually a foreign ID book. I’m not even excited about it anymore.


----------



## justinkaira

@Michaellomoka, congratulations man though you don't feel so much excited but I tell you that book can do everything except voting, that's something to thank God for and after 5 years you qualify to apply for citizenship, it's worth it


----------



## expartobe

MichaelLomoko84 said:


> I thank God I finally received the ID, but honestly it feels like is not an ID, it really suck to have an ID written not citizen, it really suck. South Africa Home Affairs wants every foreign national to know that youâ€™️re not welcome here, I have a feeling that the ID book is actually a foreign ID book. Iâ€™️m not even excited about it anymore.


Congrats! Michael.

Hahaha. what did you expect? Citizen ID? Hahaha. At least you already started your 5 year countdown to citizenship.


----------



## Kolly_bright

@Michael, I believed you knew the ID number long time ago but maybe you ddnt knw that the one (1) - 3rd to the last 3 digits indicate non-SA citizen. And it's not DHA decision but SA govt, and you should be grateful for that ID document in your hand bc of doors it can open coupled with the privileges and opportunities that come with it. For instance, buying cars, house, doing business in SA...etc now become easier. When you are coming back to SA from a trip abroad, you join the line for SA citizens at the airport for immigration and customs clearance. 
As a foreign national living in SA with any permit (besides study permit), USA Embassy will likely deny you visiting/business/conference (B1/B2) visa. But for a PR permit holder with SA ID, they used to give 2 years B1/B2 visa, and I learned recently that you can be lucky to get 10 years just like they give bonafide SA citizens. From now on, most establishments and institutions in SA see and treat you like a "60 or 70% South African". 
You will be able to apply for SA citizenship in the next 5 years or less based on when your PR was issued. And who knows, we can wake up 2mrw to hear that the 5 years have been reduced to 3 or 2.
So bra, show some gratitude to God and the only country in Africa that gives people this opportunity.


----------



## justinkaira

Guys I phoned and was told my ID is printed and is now at checkers section, I hope the lady I Apple to really told me the truth. So guys how long does it take from here the ID to come out, and receive the SMS


----------



## Kolly_bright

@Justinkaira
You can call again on Friday or Monday next week. You can also make use of the SMS system to confirm whatever you are being told. If both HACC and SMS say "ID is ready, contact office of application for details" it means your ID is ready to be sent or has been sent to the office of application application. And you can call the office of application 5 working days thereafter bc you might not get the "ID is ready for collection" SMS. So all things being equal, your ID should be ready for collection in the next 10 working days


----------



## justinkaira

This is stressful, I phoned and emailed on Monday and was told my ID Book was printed and is at checkers section and when I tried to phone today to check, I'm told different information that your ID was received at printing section that's all. I now don't understand.... anyone experienced this please advise


----------



## Kolly_bright

Here are the ID Application processing steps in brief 
1) Marriage section (if you're married)
2) ID application received and captured - Step 1 of 4
3) ID application (paper) processing - Step 2 of 4
4) ID book is being printed - Step 3 of 4
5) ID document is ready. Contact office of application for details - Step 4 of 4
6) ID document/book is ready for collection - SMS from office of application when they receive the ID.

@Justinkiara, step 3 of 4 involves both ID printing and quality check. How long it takes? I don't know. But when everything is OK, the ID book will be sent to Dispatch section to be sent to the office of application - Step 4 of 4. I will advise you to also send ID + Ref no to 32551, do same thing with ID + ID no.


----------



## justinkaira

@Kolly_bright
Thank you for the info. I have tried to send ID+ID no. It's showing step 3 of 4 and when I use the Ref. No. It's showing error, thanks a lot I guess I have to wait again and see what happens,


----------



## justinkaira

ID sent to office of application yesterday, I wonder how long it will take to receive sms


----------



## Haterade

Are any of you getting replies from their SMS service? I've tried sending *ID 000xxxxxxxx* to 32551 a few times over the past week but I'm not receiving any replies.


----------



## Haterade

justinkaira said:


> ID sent to office of application yesterday, I wonder how long it will take to receive sms


I received a confirmation SMS from 084 000 1353 as soon as the DHA consultant finished capturing the information on the form on his computer. I was the last one helped for the day, so I guess they capture the forms right before they knock off.


----------



## justinkaira

@Haterade
The SMS system is working, when I send an SMS to 32551 to check status of my ID application, I'm receiving an SMS stating ID sent to office of application and I'm asked to contact them but I haven't received an SMS asking me to go and collect


----------



## Kolly_bright

@Justinkaira
It takes about 5 working days for the ID document to arrive office of application after it has been dispatched. So you can call the office on Thursday or Friday. And you might not receive the "ID is ready for collection" SMS if the office would be offline when the ID arrives, as they won't be able to scan the envelope that contains it.


----------



## Kolly_bright

@Haterade
You should be able to get your ID number from any DHA office a month after you submitted your application, and you can use the ID no and Reff no interchangeably for the 32551 sms. Did you apply as single or married? I'm not 100% sure but I think the 32551 sms system might not go through until application leaves marriage section and captured; and that's when you get the Step 1 of 4 SMS


----------



## justinkaira

@Kolly_bright
I was told the ID was sent to office of application on Thursday, and also do you know if Saturdays and Sundays are counted on those 5 days or its 5 working days?
Also can you say that whether your office of application is near e.g standerton or far e.g Durban, it doesn't matter, the id still takes 5 days to arrive?


----------



## Kolly_bright

@Justinkaira
5 working days, it's shorter if within Gauteng and nearby cities. Mine was sent to Klerksdorp in North West and it took 5/6 working days.., so should it be for KZN offices too. So try to call the office on Thur or Fri. And you can then go for collection if told your ID is in the office even if you don't get any SMS from the office.


----------



## balaam

aha, here's the thread i was looking for: i applied for ID in Feb 2019. staff at the Barrack Street office in Cape Town said it would take 3-4 months, but nothing so far.

*what are typical wait times? how has anyone else succeeded in moving things along?* (tedious explanation of details at bottom).


wrinkle: my original PR certificate was issued with an error - and immediately taken back by staff for correction. i never received the corrected version, but eventually got a letter attesting to my PR status instead.

i travel fairly often, and while the letter is famliar to SA border control, airline staff vetting documents in various places overseas are mystified. worse, the letter refers to having a sticker put into my passport, but Home Affairs no longer does those stickers...

does anyone else have a similar letter, and problem with proving SA residence status whilst overseas? having been denied boarding twice now (and dossing down overnight at the airport), i'm desperate for a workaround.

thanks

_ __ ____


my PR certificate, granted in terms of 26(b), was issued – with an error on it – in 2006 and, a Home Affairs ingenue at the time, i handed it back for rectification without insisting on a copy to hang onto, though i had one of the old stickers put into my passport; after 12 years of low-key drama, and a couple of bitter struggles to have fresh stickers into renewed passports, HA issued me a letter attesting to my PR status rather than a corrected or reissued certificate.

no problems with the letter as proof of PR when i applied for ID in Feb 2019, but my application seems to have stalled. there was an immediate request for a marriage record which i laid hold of and submitted that same week, and i was told to wait 3-4 months.

then silence. i've been back to Barrack Street and contacted HACC: in September, they said, Wait. in November, they said they were escalating, gave me a case number, said, Check back in 2 weeks. then fell silent. now Barrack Street says, Wait (and 3-4 months was always a myth and, It could be six months with the marriage section; and that only the HACC people can update me.

i'm worried that as with my PR, waiting only means my application sinks into a dusty pile of neglected applications on some overworked person's desk. certainly my regular, polite inquiries got me nowhere with PR, and i only got results when i spammed every email and phone contact for Home Affairs officials that i could turn up, right up to the relevant Deputy Director General (from where an amusing email chain of one line instructions to "deal with this" cascaded down the line one morning, i get a phone call, and a couple of weeks later, i was sorted. ish.)

i could try that again, but if in fact it DOES typically take a year or two for a permanent resident to get ID, i don't feel entitled to rattle any cages...


----------



## mawire

balaam said:


> ..... applied for ID in Feb 2019. staff at the Barrack Street office in Cape Town said it would take 3-4 months, but nothing so far.
> 
> I never received the corrected version, but eventually got a letter attesting to my PR status instead....


Yep, that is has taken longer than mine. Applied in April as married and received ID in September. Have you tried to SMS "ID" to 32551 to check status of the ID application.

Was the letter of PR attestation the last word from VFS?


----------



## balaam

thanks.

i was not expecting anything more with my PR from VFS (or Home Affairs directly) as i was told in no uncertain terms that the letter was the end of it.

had not heard about this 32551 SMS (you'd think someone at HA or the call centre would have mentioned it...). elsewhere in the forum people are mentioning having an ID number while waiting for the actual document to be issued, but i don't have that. tried putting in the reference number from my ID application, but no response.


----------



## mawire

balaam said:


> thanks.
> 
> i was not expecting anything more with my PR from VFS (or Home Affairs directly) as i was told in no uncertain terms that the letter was the end of it.
> 
> had not heard about this 32551 SMS (you'd think someone at HA or the call centre would have mentioned it...). elsewhere in the forum people are mentioning having an ID number while waiting for the actual document to be issued, but i don't have that. tried putting in the reference number from my ID application, but no response.


Eish, still no ID Number after this long!! Seems they are doing the parts YOU SKIPPED on your ID application (PR rectification and PR verification first). Keep calling each week with the same case number.


----------



## jollem

You can go back to the office of application to get your ID number while still waiting for the actual ID document. You can also phone the DHA call centre (its a toll free number but you hold for long). Sometimes the call centre agent can give you the ID number.
But I must warn you that the ID number without the document itsself is use less. You cant use it for anything. The best thing is just to wait for the ID to come out. or call the call centre to track the progress


----------



## Kolly_bright

@balaam
For not submitting a copy of PR cert or PR verification, your PR status will have to be verified 1st. This could take months.(Read through the 1st few pages of this thread to have an idea)
Marriage section is next if you're married. This take 3-4 months and could be longer based on communication btw DHA and marriage registry of your home country (if you married there) or how long it takes HA to verify your marriage to a SA citizen. 
Way Forward 
Contact the HACC through the 0800.... toll free number and beg them to tell you the true state of your application. Because they tell lies a lot, telling applicants what they think you like to hear. You can also send email to [email protected], but be expecting a reply after 1 month. If your application is still at PR verification stage, I will advise you to go to the DHA office at 320 Sophie de Bruyn St, Pretoria Central, Pretoria to apply for the PR verification. But I learned it takes months to get it.

The office of application or any DHA office should be able to give you your ID no. I'm not 100% sure, but I think the 32551 sms system only works once your application has moved from marriage section. But try it, sms ID + Reff no to 32551.
You can also escalate your case to the DG via email or courier letter with relevant supporting documents.


----------



## justinkaira

I collected my ID today guys, feeling really excited, thank you to this forum and advises and o wish luck to all who are still waiting


----------



## Kolly_bright

Congratulations @Justinkaira


----------



## balaam

Kolly_bright said:


> @balaam
> For not submitting a copy of PR cert or PR verification, your PR status will have to be verified 1st. This could take months.(Read through the 1st few pages of this thread to have an idea)
> Marriage section is next if you're married. This take 3-4 months and could be longer based on communication btw DHA and marriage registry of your home country (if you married there) or how long it takes HA to verify your marriage to a SA citizen.
> Way Forward
> Contact the HACC through the 0800.... toll free number and beg them to tell you the true state of your application. Because they tell lies a lot, telling applicants what they think you like to hear. You can also send email to hacc(a)dha.gov.za, but be expecting a reply after 1 month. If your application is still at PR verification stage, I will advise you to go to the DHA office at 320 Sophie de Bruyn St, Pretoria Central, Pretoria to apply for the PR verification. But I learned it takes months to get it.
> 
> The office of application or any DHA office should be able to give you your ID no. I'm not 100% sure, but I think the 32551 sms system only works once your application has moved from marriage section. But try it, sms ID + Reff no to 32551.
> You can also escalate your case to the DG via email or courier letter with relevant supporting documents.


thanks, @Kolly_bright. 

fed just the ref number from my ID application to the 32551 SMS and the response that came back was _Sent to head office in Pretoria, step 2of4_. scanning the forum and advice from you and @mawire, i think that's good, yes? suggests my application's cleared the marriage section (was married here in SA), as well as PR verification stage (amusing that not one person at Home Affairs ever mentioned this stage to me)?

will try another insistent call to the HACC to see what they can tell me.
thanks, all, for the advice


----------



## Kolly_bright

@balaam, I think Congratulations is in order as you will soon have your ID. I mentioned the ID application processing stages in brief 2 or 3 pages back on this thread. I wondered why you didn't get the Step 1 of 4 sms from DHA when your application was captured on the system. Step 2 of 4 is when the Head office process the papers/documents you submitted to the office of application. Step 3 of 4 is ID printing (and quality check). Step 4 of 4 is when the ID is ready to be sent to the office of application. The office will then inform you to come for collection when they receive it. In my own case, receiving step 1of4 sms and ID ready for collection was about 4 weeks interval. So all things being equal, you should have your ID in the next 3-4 weeks. 
With regard to your PR situation, I will still advise you to go to the HA office that I previously mentioned. They issued PR verification for free or R100. Look for the office phone number and call for more info


----------



## Haterade

Thanks balaam, I finally managed to get a response by only sending the reference number (without prefixing it with ID) to 32551.


----------



## boogeyman

Hi guys,i applied for my ID a while ago and would like to have it escalated .could you please assist.
i got my pr under 27 b(Critical skill visas) but got married thereafter to a SA citizen.


----------



## Kolly_bright

@boogeyman
When exactly did you apply? Because, married applicant's application 1st go through marriage verification which takes 3-4 months if you include all relevant documents. Hope you included copies of partner's SA ID and Form B1-30 ( the form that has both your fingerprints and passport photos).
Your application can only be escalated by the Home Affairs contact center (HACC) if it has spent over 4 or 5 months at marriage section. 
Hope you also submitted a copy of your PR verification, if not, your application will have to go through PR verification 1st b4 marriage


----------



## boogeyman

Kolly_bright said:


> @boogeyman
> When exactly did you apply? Because, married applicant's application 1st go through marriage verification which takes 3-4 months if you include all relevant documents. Hope you included copies of partner's SA ID and Form B1-30 ( the form that has both your fingerprints and passport photos).
> Your application can only be escalated by the Home Affairs contact center (HACC) if it has spent over 4 or 5 months at marriage section.
> Hope you also submitted a copy of your PR verification, if not, your application will have to go through PR verification 1st b4 marriage


Hi Kolly ,

Thanks for the reply i applied in November 2019.
i did submit a form B1-30 as well my PRP verification ,But not a copy of my Spouse ID as the DHA officer was adamant that it was not necessary.

I will be patient and wait a lil longer then thank you .

Regards .


----------



## Majed83

Hi so i just got my PR based on life partner cohabitation agreement not marriage now applying for ID will they require me to have the cohabitation agreement ? Or i just tick single and how long does it take to get the ID? Anyone knows ?


----------



## Bad Juju

Applied for my ID in August 2019 . It was always been at 2/4 now it went back to stage 1 of 4 . Is this a good or bad signal??
😕


----------



## Majed83

I assume it is a good sign from what i did read here it is normal lots of people go back to step 1of 4, what was your PR based on ? And did you apply as married ?


----------



## Bad Juju

Applied as married


----------



## Bad Juju

Spousal PR, applied as married


----------



## Majed83

Then i think ur ID will be ready soon step 2 is the marriage verification process and that is where it takes forever since you are out of that then u r almost there


----------



## Marw

Applied for my ID married October 2019. I have been following up and it has been in marriages. I could not use the sms system as it gave me an error. I checked my marital status today and it came back as married and also checked my application status its at application has been captured step 1 of 4. Not sure what is going on now. Anyone experienced this.


----------



## Kolly_bright

Here are the ID Application processing steps in brief
1) Marriage section (if you're married)
2) ID application received and captured - Step 1 of 4
3) ID application (paper) processing - Step 2 of 4
4) ID book is being printed - Step 3 of 4
5) ID document is ready. Contact office of application for details - Step 4 of 4
6) ID document/book is ready for collection - SMS from office of application when they receive the ID. But sometimes the office of application doesn't send sms, hence, one needs to call them few days after getting step 4 of 4 feedback.

To and fro movt btw step 2 of 4 and step 1 of 4 is something I can't explain, but at least it's a sign that an application has moved past marriage section. 
Step 3 of 4 involves both ID printing and quality check. How long it takes? I don't know. But when everything is OK, the ID book will be sent to Dispatch section to be sent to the office of application - Step 4 of 4.
In my case, my application spent 5 months in marriage section, but the journey btw step 1 of 4 and step 4 of 4 took just 3 weeks.


----------



## Majed83

Thanks, i applied for mine 18 Feb 2020 now it shows step 2 of 4 called today they said its still at finger printing stage, however, my PR is based on life partner “ fiancé” not marriage so i applied as single will it still have to go to marriage section and sit there till they verify we are not married yet or it will bypass that stage ?


----------



## Bad Juju

just called today. it's at finger print.
how long until it's ready for collection?


----------



## Kolly_bright

After getting the Step 1 of 4 sms, movt of application from one step to the next step takes 5 working days or 2 weeks at most, depending on the volume of applications at that particular time. If you didn't submit application as married person, your application won't go through marriage section. And I"ve heard about single applicants who received their ID after one month of applying, bc those 4 Steps take a week on an average. Finger prints capturing is part of Step 1 of 4, and step 2 of 4 is when the documents (papers) you submitted at the office of application are being processed at the DHA Head office. You can get your ID no from any HA office 2 or 3 weeks after you made an application. And you can track the progress of your application by sending ID + Reff or ID no to 32551.
And in my case, I relied on the 32551 sms system more than Home Affairs contact center (HACC) agents, bc they do tell lies sometimes, telling you what they think you want to hear


----------



## Majed83

Thank you i called today they said it is at the head office for the first issue process not sure what does that mean i mean in what stage ?


----------



## Majed83

I got this msg today from the SMS system Home Affairs:ID Application for xxxxxxxxxx: ID Document is being printed at Head Office Pretoria(step 3of4).More info:0800601190/www.dha.gov.za

I only applied 18th Feb when i called the call center the lady said that it was at the ID first issue section and its now at data capturing however no ID number is generated as yet, this is now confusing i read right this thread and it all says step 3 after the ID number is generated but it is at Data capturing after it left the first issue section can someone please help me understand what this data capturing means and why it says step 3 and no ID number generated


----------



## jollem

Your ID number was generated a looong time ago. That is one of the early activities in the process. But the good news is that you are not missing out on anything by not knowing you ID number. It is totally useless without the ID document itsself. You can use it for anything.


----------



## Majed83

They gave me the ID number they said it was generated today but am still not sure what is the data capturing process and what will be the next step so before this data capturing it was at finger print not sure if the ID is moving too fast or what is going on because i only applied 18 feb last month


----------



## Simotex

Good day everyone, 
Do need some advice here.
I applied for ID at Krugersdorp HA office (foreign marriage certificate ) on the 7/08/2019. 
It moved to marriage section on 28/08/2019 and till date it’s still in that marriage section. 
So it’s been sitting at the marriage section for 6 months now making it a total of 7 months since I applied. 
It’s been at stage 2 of 4 and doesn’t move pass that stage for 6 months now. 
I call HACC weekly unfortunately they only tell me that it’s at marriage section for marriage verification with my home country. 
Is there anything else that I can do ? Any email addresses or phone numbers order than the HACC one that I cn call for escalation ? 
Kindly help here plz


----------



## Kolly_bright

@Majed83
Application of single applicants is very fast and can be completed within one month. I think ID no is generated by the office of application (OOA) once they entered your details on their system b4 sending your documents to the Head Office. And HACC is not allowed to give the ID no over the phone, but you can get it at any DHA office. Once again, step 1 of 4 consists of capturing all your info onto the system plus your fingers print. First issue processing is when your documents are being processed (manually) for filling purposes at the head office. I guess both these steps can take place simultaneously (at the same time). And the speed of application processing is largely depends on the volume of applications at that particular time. 
Relax, your ID is being printed and I can assure you that it will be ready for collection on or b4 March 18. And one more thing, DHA system seems not to be updated in time. For instance, when I called the HACC and sent sms to 32551 on 4th December 2019, I got the step 4 of 4 feedback. So I waited for a week b4 calling the office of application, only to be told that my ID arrived since 4th December


----------



## Kolly_bright

@Simotex,
DHA marriage section needs to verify your marriage with marriage registry of your home country. And this is a great challenge you are from a country without automated (computerized) marriage records. 
You can contact the office where your marriage was registered to respond to DHA request promptly. You can also send email to the add in the attached, it's on page 14/15 of this thread. It was posted in 2014, so let's hope the same person is still in charge


----------



## Simotex

@Kolly 
Thank you so much. Will keenly follow your advice.


----------



## Marw

Thank you all for your advise. Helped with patience. ID came out 5 months later for a married. Done with DHA for now.


----------



## Majed83

My application went back to 1of4 it was on step 3of4 anyone encountered this before ? I called them yesterday they said its in final stages at the head office not sure what to believe anymore...


----------



## tfkmus

My application also moved from stage 3 back to 1. After that itvmoved to stage 2 before i started getting a technical error. Checked yesterday and it's now back to stage 3.HACC said o shiild expect to have my ID by month end. Applied on the 14 Feb 2020. So it seems normal to bounce between stages


----------



## Majed83

tfkmus said:


> My application also moved from stage 3 back to 1. After that itvmoved to stage 2 before i started getting a technical error. Checked yesterday and it's now back to stage 3.HACC said o shiild expect to have my ID by month end. Applied on the 14 Feb 2020. So it seems normal to bounce between stages


 did you recieve the collection msg yet??


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

At what stage of the Lockdown, will DHA start processing New ID application?


----------



## Majed83

Just an update, i went on the 2nd of May and they have issued me with a temporary ID valid for 2 months only, they asked for 2 photos and 70 rand to be paid at the cashier and they gave me that document but the actual ID still not ready for collection yet.


----------



## Simotex

Is the sms system to 32551 still functional during this lockdown ? I have sent countless SMSes to t with no reply.


----------



## Majed83

It seems like its not working at all i have been trying daily for the bast 2 months i keep getting the error


----------



## Simotex

Even the HACC is not responsive. Seems more or less like they don’t want to b contacted. 🤷🏾*♂


----------



## giantGiraffe

The DHA is only going to be functional for new applications on Level 2 of the lockdown, so it's highly likely the call centre will only start operating then


----------



## Dee Cee

giantGiraffe said:


> The DHA is only going to be functional for new applications on Level 2 of the lockdown, so it's highly likely the call centre will only start operating then


Hey there, would you know if the DHA is processing application during the lockdown. I submitted in Oct 2019 and seems you cant even get status update. Contact centre and sms both not working. Last I checked before lockdown it was stuck at marriage section. Anyone else experience the same?


----------



## giantGiraffe

I called the the office of application a day before the lockdown was effective (on the 25th of March) and they said there was no one at Head Office already, due to the lockdown, though it was technically not yet effected.

As part of the temporary measures during the lockdown, the DHA won't be recieving or adjudicating new applications for Visas and Permanent residence permits, and they will only issue temporary IDs if they already have your details and especially fingerprints captured on their system. 

I think they will resume and finalize applications they already have, like yours, when they move to level 2 and also start accepting new applications


----------



## NaddyWoodro

mine was also at marriages before, any1 with information if something is happening thr at DHA during this level 3 lockdown. I read on news papers that they will be working on IDs. The interpretation varies from 1 author of the news artcles to another. 1 seem to suggest they will be working on applications already made, whilst the other seems to suggest that only collection of already made IDs will be functioning. Any good news about IDs guys


----------



## NaddyWoodro

https://www.thesouthafrican.com/news/lockdown-level-3-what-services-home-affairs/


https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...registrations-allowed-under-lockdown-level-3/


----------



## Simotex

When will level 2 come in order for HA to start working on IDs again ? 🧐


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

It is now Level 2. Does it mean I can go to DHA and apply for new ID book?


----------



## Majed83

Just an update on my journey, i received an email today from home affairs that my ID is sent to the office of application i took the drive there and they looked for it couldnt find it but they assured me that i will receive an sms first then i can collect this week, and they issued me with another temp ID as the first one they gave me in May was expired in July. They are fully functional


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

I went to our local DHA office this morning and was sent back. the DHA is NOT ready to process any NEW ID book as of today, August 19, 2020.


----------



## Majed83

Got my ID today i received an SMS and went for collection what a long journey this was


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

DHA starts taking applications for first-time NEW ID Book starting from today (Aug. 21). But the local office here told me that they hadn't received any notice about the change. So practically it will be sometime next week. Call them first to confirm.


----------



## legen

a4xiaoxiami said:


> DHA starts taking applications for first-time NEW ID Book starting from today (Aug. 21). But the local office here told me that they hadn't received any notice about the change. So practically it will be sometime next week. Call them first to confirm.


you maybe right. Seems like DHA retracted all the messages they posted today about accepting new ID applications on all their social media.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

legen said:


> you maybe right. Seems like DHA retracted all the messages they posted today about accepting new ID applications on all their social media.


You are exactly right. It´s been deleted. DHA is a place full of surprises


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Finally, we can apply for new ID green book.

https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...g-weddings-home-affairs-services-and-flights/


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Finally, we can apply for new ID green book.
> 
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...g-weddings-home-affairs-services-and-flights/


So frustrated. The local office still said they couldn't take any new ID book applications for the moment in my case.


----------



## Qoonlay

Hello a4xiaoxiami

Have u managed to apply for your ID? am also in the same shoes as you

I am on a quest to know which local DHA in joburg is accepting applications for new ID.. please kindly revert if you have any information.

Thanks


----------



## Tumbling

Hi has anyone been able to get through to the call centre. I’ve tried calling and no one responds. I applied for my ID via PR route last year and have received any sms. Does anyone know who I can contact to find out the progress? It is very frustrating


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Tumbling said:


> Hi has anyone been able to get through to the call centre. I’ve tried calling and no one responds. I applied for my ID via PR route last year and have received any sms. Does anyone know who I can contact to find out the progress? It is very frustrating


I've been trying to contact the call center for the past two days without success. I was put on hold like forever. Once I waited for 1.5 hours and gave up in the end.

Has anyone got through and talked to someone to check the status of your ID application?


----------



## Roisined

Has anyone who applied for their ID before the lockdown received it yet? I applied on the 6th March but am still waiting - have had no messages since I first submitted and of course can't get through to the call centre.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Hi, Roisined, were you married? If so, was your marriage certificate issued in South Africa?


----------



## Roisined

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Hi, Roisined, were you married? If so, was your marriage certificate issued in South Africa?


No it's my first ID book after gaining permanent residency. I managed to get through to the call centre to get some answers.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

If you are single, it should be much quicker. I tried call center several times without success. There was one time I hold the line for 1.5 hours. Highly doubt there is anyone there answering civic related services. You can also check it with the office where you submitted your application. It might quicker to find the answer there.


----------



## SisyB

Kolly_bright said:


> @Simotex,
> DHA marriage section needs to verify your marriage with marriage registry of your home country. And this is a great challenge you are from a country without automated (computerized) marriage records.
> You can contact the office where your marriage was registered to respond to DHA request promptly. You can also send email to the add in the attached, it's on page 14/15 of this thread. It was posted in 2014, so let's hope the same person is still in charge


----------



## SisyB

I Hi all, Thanks you for the valuable information regarding marriage verification. I am equally on the same stage of Verification bases on the phone call I made to home affairs this morning. 

I applied for the ID two months ago and I thought it right to check what is happening with my application. I took the liberty of emailing Alina but I received an email delivery failure. Like you said, maybe she doesn’t work there anymore. This being said, any other contacts at marriage section from anyone would be greatly appreciated. 

Best regards


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

SisyB said:


> I
> Hi all, Thanks you for the valuable information regarding marriage verification. I am equally on the same stage of Verification bases on the phone call I made to home affairs this morning.
> ...
> 
> Best regards


How did you manage to get through the phone line with Home Affair? I tried numerous time and waited for more than an hour and finally gave up in the end. 

Did you dial the 0800 number of DHA's homepage? Did you choose the civic service, rather the immigration inquiry?


----------



## SisyB

a4xiaoxiami said:


> How did you manage to get through the phone line with Home Affair? I tried numerous time and waited for more than an hour and finally gave up in the end.
> 
> Did you dial the 0800 number of DHA's homepage? Did you choose the civic service, rather the immigration inquiry?



Yes I dialed the 0800... number and I waited for about 30 minutes. I chose the immigration option number 2.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Thank you so much. I have finally got hold of someone at the other end of the phone line. I should have chosen the immigration and then permanent resident permit for the options.

It turned out that I am in the marriage section, too, and it is being processed.

Luckily I got married in South Africa, so I guess it won't take for too long to come out of this section.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

If you get married in your home country, it will take longer to get your marriage status verified. DHA of South Africa needs to contact the marriage section or equivalent at your home country. So the communications back and forth is not totally under DHA's control.

However, if you are married in South Africa and got it registered at DHA office, it will take much shorter period time to get your marriage status verified.


----------



## boogeyman

I Applied for my ID (Married ) in November 2019 after obtaining a PRP 27b.
i decided to call today ,after about 20min of holding the operator told me that my application is at the fingerprint section or something in that line .
What does it intel in terms of steps left ,keeping in mind it was already at the marriage section.

thanks


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

boogeyman said:


> I Applied for my ID (Married ) in November 2019 after obtaining a PRP 27b.
> i decided to call today ,after about 20min of holding the operator told me that my application is at the fingerprint section or something in that line .
> What does it intel in terms of steps left ,keeping in mind it was already at the marriage section.
> 
> thanks


Try to have a meaningful conversation with the person at the other end of the line.

Why not ask the questions over the phone line? I believe your questions will be answered if you have asked politely and clearly.


----------



## boogeyman

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Try to have a meaningful conversation with the person at the other end of the line.
> 
> Why not ask the questions over the phone line? I believe your questions will be answered if you have asked politely and clearly.


Hi.
Thanks for the reply .
i must say the operator on the other line was very kind ,and i asked the question ,and her answer was "i don't know". 

Anyhow thanks .


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

boogeyman said:


> Hi.
> Thanks for the reply .
> i must say the operator on the other line was very kind ,and i asked the question ,and her answer was "i don't know".
> 
> Anyhow thanks .


If you've already passed marriage verification, it should be very soon (weeks) for you to get the ID book (if this is the pro-covid era).

You can check with them again on a weekly basis.


----------



## Mahmood47

Hello,
I applied for the first ID book on the 17th of Feb 2021 (PRP issued 21 Jan 2021) at the Cape Town HA office. I just enquired and received the below reply today:
"Kindly note that the application is still with the Office of application. It has not yet been received by Head Office."
Could anyone advise me on how I can follow it up? How long usually takes the office of application to send the application to the head office?
Thank you.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Mahmood47 said:


> Hello,
> I applied for the first ID book on the 17th of Feb 2021 (PRP issued 21 Jan 2021) at the Cape Town HA office. I just enquired and received the below reply today:
> "Kindly note that the application is still with the Office of application. It has not yet been received by Head Office."
> Could anyone advise me on how I can follow it up? How long usually takes the office of application to send the application to the head office?
> Thank you.


You need to check it with the office where you applied for it.

According to the system, you application still hasn't arrived at the Head Office yet. There might be some reasons for the delay, one might be the Covid which slows everything down.

Mine was delayed because one of my finger prints was not up to the standard, so I was called back later on to do it again.

However, you need to confirm this with the office where you submitted your application.


----------



## Dmulembo

Mahmood47 said:


> Hello,
> I applied for the first ID book on the 17th of Feb 2021 (PRP issued 21 Jan 2021) at the Cape Town HA office. I just enquired and received the below reply today:
> "Kindly note that the application is still with the Office of application. It has not yet been received by Head Office."
> Could anyone advise me on how I can follow it up? How long usually takes the office of application to send the application to the head office?
> Thank you.


But 21 Frbruary it was lockdown level3
And i did apply my ID on the 11th of this month i never received anything from home affairs even sms to say my application was been received


----------



## Dmulembo

Hi everyone please when and how to get referrence number after applying a green ID book? Because i did apply on the 11 march but i don't get any sms, i called home affaors they said i must have reference number, but they never give one


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Dmulembo said:


> Hi everyone please when and how to get referrence number after applying a green ID book? Because i did apply on the 11 march but i don't get any sms, i called home affaors they said i must have reference number, but they never give one


You can try the local DHA office where you submitted your application. They should provide you a reference number.


----------



## Dmulembo

Okay because they did give a copy of application, they is no barcod reference number


----------



## Dmulembo

Is anyone apply ID this year and get it?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Dmulembo said:


> Is anyone apply ID this year and get it?


I applied ID book last year September and still waiting for it.

Last month when I called, they told me that it still sat at marriage section and my case then "escalated". 

I haven't called them yet this month. Will try it later this week.


----------



## Dmulembo

Yoh apparently they don't help foreigners with ID and new PR applications until end of June. The are busy with investigation of PRP from 2002 to 2020. I have a friend apply also last year single untill now nothing, me i did apply also on the 11 march until now nothing, i want to home affairs last of last week. The lady said i am must check again after 3 to 4 weeks


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

My ID book application arrived at Marriage Section shortly before last Christmas. No further movement what so ever since then.

The lady at DHA local office showed me the screen on her computer.


----------



## Dmulembo

Me i called tham yesterday, the lady said it on last stage. But i don't belive her, most people applied last year november still waiting


----------



## Dmulembo

Any news hire


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Good day family, please advice me on how to apply for the ID and the processes. I am married so how long can that take to come?


----------



## Dmulembo

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Good day family, please advice me on how to apply for the ID and the processes. I am married so how long can that take to come?


You can just go to home affairs and with with your documents, and two photos, for time, we all don't it between 3 to 12 months,


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Dmulembo said:


> You can just go to home affairs and with with your documents, and two photos, for time, we all don't it between 3 to 12 months,


Thanks dear, do you have yours now? Can I use the PR certificate for transactions for now, without the ID..wish it's boring now


----------



## Dmulembo

No it been 2 months now. But one of my friend he still eaiting for 8 months and single guy


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

I am thinking that the longevity of the ID applications with regards to the marriage things is of more concern about the persons status prior to the PR application. The verification of marriage might be long in situation where a person's PR was purely on spousal. 
....my PR is on 27b will i be affected by this long time processing since I am not using a spousal PR to apply? Please any advice family?


----------



## Dmulembo

For now marrie and no married it doesn't metter all take long


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Ok, I pray mine takes a week, my friend used a month...in anyway are they accepting new applications?



Dmulembo said:


> For now marrie and no married it doesn't metter all take long


 Anyway


----------



## B.C.T.

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Ok, I pray mine takes a week, my friend used a month...in anyway are they accepting new applications?
> 
> 
> Anyway


Well I will try to apply for a first time ID hopefully this week (or next?). I will let people know if I am able...sometimes you don't know until you take the plunge...

When it came to the delay in the Spousal section, I remember reading that sometimes they would have to confirm the Marriage in the home country of the applicant, but if the marriage was registered at Home Affairs it was not such a big deal ( ??).


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

B.C.T. said:


> Well I will try to apply for a first time ID hopefully this week (or next?). I will let people know if I am able...sometimes you don't know until you take the plunge...
> 
> When it came to the delay in the Spousal section, I remember reading that sometimes they would have to confirm the Marriage in the home country of the applicant, but if the marriage was registered at Home Affairs it was not such a big deal ( ??).


Still waiting I have not applied..but if there is a marriage certificate that must be enough...verifying from home country might be a challenge from other countries..not easy oo.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

I think those they investigate their marriage thoroughly are those who applied through the spousal PR and not critical skills etc. Because I am the principal applicant for critical skills PR, what do you need that for at the moment????


----------



## Dmulembo

B.C.T. said:


> Well I will try to apply for a first time ID hopefully this week (or next?). I will let people know if I am able...sometimes you don't know until you take the plunge...
> 
> When it came to the delay in the Spousal section, I remember reading that sometimes they would have to confirm the Marriage in the home country of the applicant, but if the marriage was registered at Home Affairs it was not such a big deal ( ??).


Hi but one of my friend apply for the green ID now almost 7 months waiting, and is not married.
Me i did applied on the 11th of march untill now nothing last tuesday i did called them the lady said the ID was been send to quality checking on the 28th May must wait one to two weeks,
I dont knw if it truth


----------



## Dmulembo




----------



## Dmulembo

Please can someone help me, i did called the call center yesterday the guy told me my application was been sent to bellville one documment miss, i want to bellville home affairs they told they busy with my ID i will get sms in next two just give me my ID number. Now i confused


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Dmulembo said:


> Please can someone help me, i did called the call center yesterday the guy told me my application was been sent to bellville one document miss, i went to bellville home affairs they told they busy with my ID i will get sms in next two just give me my ID number. Now i confused


Just wait for a few days for the sms notification first. The DHA office in my area messed up with one of my finger prints and application was sent back for get the finger print re-done. That was one month later after I did it the first time.

So don't be panic.


----------



## Dmulembo

Okay thank you i will wait two weeks


----------



## timz85

Hi All 

I applied for an ID on the 14 of May 2021. I enquired through the Call Centre and the office of application Cape Town Barrack Street. Application was sent to Head Office but has not been received or acknowledged by the Head Office. I did not receive an SMS on the day of application. 

Does it take this long to reach the Head Office?


----------



## Dmulembo

We did apply same time, me it was on the 11th of may, and i never rwceived any sms from home affairs, but if you have reference number just call the call center and ask them, but i dont trust the call center. 
But if you go to barack they will give you the ID number. 
Call center told me to go to bellville my application one documment miss, i want there yesterday they told me everything is right i am must come back after two weeks just to check ID was been send for quality and she give me ID number. 
To day i did call the call center she said ID been send for quality must i call next week again


----------



## Dmulembo

We did apply same time, me it was on the 11th of may, and i never rwceived any sms from home affairs, but if you have reference number just call the call center and ask them, but i dont trust the call center. 
But if you go to barack they will give you the ID number. 
Call center told me to go to bellville my application one documment miss, i want there yesterday they told me everything is right i am must come back after two weeks just to check ID was been send for quality and she give me ID number. 
To day i did call the call center she said ID been send for quality must i call next week agaib


----------



## timz85

Dmulembo said:


> We did apply same time, me it was on the 11th of may, and i never rwceived any sms from home affairs, but if you have reference number just call the call center and ask them, but i dont trust the call center.
> But if you go to barack they will give you the ID number.
> Call center told me to go to bellville my application one documment miss, i want there yesterday they told me everything is right i am must come back after two weeks just to check ID was been send for quality and she give me ID number.
> To day i did call the call center she said ID been send for quality must i call next week agaib


Thank you. Yours should be out soon. I am married mine will probably take a while.
At Barack they said they might be having a backlog at receiving dept at Head Office.
With regards to ID number she said it might change, it happens


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

There is definitely a backlog of all immigration (including ID book) related process due to the Covid at DHA.

One more thing, even if you are only married and registered in SA, DHA will still contact your home country to verify your marriage status there and see if you are married with someone else in your home country.


----------



## timz85

a4xiaoxiami said:


> There is definitely a backlog of all immigration (including ID book) related process due to the Covid at DHA.
> 
> One more thing, even if you are only married and registered in SA, DHA will still contact your home country to verify your marriage status there and see if you are married with someone else in your home country.


ya its all because of too many scam marriages, making the process longer. DHA need to thoroughly check.


----------



## Dmulembo

timz85 said:


> Thank you. Yours should be out soon. I am married mine will probably take a while.
> At Barack they said they might be having a backlog at receiving dept at Head Office.
> With regards to ID number she said it might change, it happens


But smart ID take one to two weeks to come out. The time i want to apply i was alone applaying that green id book, they just liying about backlog


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Dmulembo said:


> But smart ID take one to two weeks to come out. The time i want to apply i was alone applaying that green id book, they just liying about backlog


Smart ID is for citizens only. We, permanent residents, can only apply for ID book.

We are in the immigration section, not civil application process. Totally two different categories, and processing by two different groups of people.


----------



## Dmulembo

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Smart ID is for citizens only. We, permanent residents, can only apply for ID book.
> 
> We are in the immigration section, not civil application process. Totally two different categories, and processing by two different groups of people.


Yes correct, but it not because of backlog, we don't get ID book on time, they is not much people having PRP because it been freezing out for one year and 3 months now,


----------



## B.C.T.

Ha wish I had read this before waiting 2.5 hours in line @ DHA Bronkhorstspruit...they could not help me there as they were short staffed that day, AND more importantly it is a smart ID only office. So I need to get to a regular large DHA office...

The home Affairs office in my are are quite rude, when my wife went to register our marriage years ago she was in line outside ( before Covid) for a long time before being told they were closed due to "technical issue" that was a sham. ( they decided to take the day off as the next day was a holiday... this was the inspiration for the KFC commercial?) 

The worst part of that was my wife's Jetta was stolen right there...again this was almost 3 years ago...


----------



## Dmulembo

B.C.T. said:


> Ha wish I had read this before waiting 2.5 hours in line @ DHA Bronkhorstspruit...they could not help me there as they were short staffed that day, AND more importantly it is a smart ID only office. So I need to get to a regular large DHA office...
> 
> The home Affairs office in my are are quite rude, when my wife went to register our marriage years ago she was in line outside ( before Covid) for a long time before being told they were closed due to "technical issue" that was a sham. ( they decided to take the day off as the next day was a holiday... this was the inspiration for the KFC commercial?)
> 
> The worst part of that was my wife's Jetta was stolen right there...again this was almost 3 years ago...


Home affairs don't help PRP ID. It blocked at pretoria when you called they will tell you call after 2 weeks, after two weeks then you call again they again two weeks. 
Me i give up.


----------



## sobodla

Applied 23 march collected today based on critical skills prp unmarried. no sms received, contact centre confirmed after calling that it was finalised last week. Saw few other ID books gathering dust there


----------



## Dmulembo

Good news i did


sobodla said:


> Applied 23 march collected today based on critical skills prp unmarried. no sms received, contact centre confirmed after calling that it was finalised last week. Saw few other ID books gathering dust there


Apply on 11th march no maried last week i call they said mu


----------



## Eusoph SA

sobodla said:


> Applied 23 march collected today based on critical skills prp unmarried. no sms received, contact centre confirmed after calling that it was finalised last week. Saw few other ID books gathering dust there


Congratulations. We tried to apply in my area and we were told that , the regional office needs to secure a verification from HQ first. Did you also experience the same where you applied for your ID . REGARDS


----------



## timz85

I called the HA call center today, the agent says my application is at finger print section. 

Is finger print section before marriage section or after?


----------



## Eusoph SA

timz85 said:


> I called the HA call center today, the agent says my application is at finger print section.
> 
> Is finger print section before marriage section or after?


When did you apply Timz85


----------



## timz85

14 May 2021


----------



## timz85

Eusoph SA said:


> When did you apply Timz85


14 May 2021


----------



## Eusoph SA

timz85 said:


> 14 May 2021


Did your regional office apply for another verification from Head Office before you submitted your application?


----------



## timz85

Eusoph SA said:


> Did your regional office apply for another verification from Head Office before you submitted your application?


I have no idea, I submitted the original verification and she gave me copy. I called again today the agent says my application is at finger print section. She wasn't sure about marriage sections


----------



## Eusoph SA

sobodla said:


> Applied 23 march collected today based on critical skills prp unmarried. no sms received, contact centre confirmed after calling that it was finalised last week. Saw few other ID books gathering dust there


Sobodla, which regional office did you use


----------



## Dmulembo

Hi thank you for your message, i did received my ID yesterday, i applied on 11 march 2021
Single, PRP under skills


----------



## Eusoph SA

Dmulembo said:


> Hi thank you for your message, i did received my ID yesterday, i applied on 11 march 2021
> Single, PRP under skills


Congratulations Dmulembo. Did your regional office went through the process of acquiring a second verification from Head Office. Or you applied with the verification which came together with your PRP.


----------



## Dmulembo

I did applied with the verification that come together with PR


----------



## Eusoph SA

Dmulembo said:


> I did applied with the verification that come together with PR


Thank you so much for your response. The reason l am asking is that, we got our PR somewhere towards end of March. We then went to our regional office first week of April to submit an application for ID. We were told that they are not processing ID applications under PRP, because the minister announced that all PRP from 2004-2020 were to be checked for irregularities that could have happened. Around mid May we went back, then we were told that , the regional office has to request a second verification from H/Q before ANY PR holder applies for ID. But the lady who assisted said it's not going to fast because verification takes time. We went there again last week and we were told that the lady is on leave. And now I see in this forum that other REGIONAL OFFICES are accepting NEW ID applications under PR category. This is confusing. Can we go and apply elsewhere, l mean at a different regional office. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## timz85

Eusoph SA said:


> Thank you so much for your response. The reason l am asking is that, we got our PR somewhere towards end of March. We then went to our regional office first week of April to submit an application for ID. We were told that they are not processing ID applications under PRP, because the minister announced that all PRP from 2004-2020 were to be checked for irregularities that could have happened. Around mid May we went back, then we were told that , the regional office has to request a second verification from H/Q before ANY PR holder applies for ID. But the lady who assisted said it's not going to fast because verification takes time. We went there again last week and we were told that the lady is on leave. And now I see in this forum that other REGIONAL OFFICES are accepting NEW ID applications under PR category. This is confusing. Can we go and apply elsewhere, l mean at a different regional office. Any input would be appreciated.


Did you manage to apply I got my PR in Jan 2021, I did not have problem with ID application.


----------



## timz85

Hi All, 

My ID Book application was received at marriage section sometime last week, the DHA contact center person transferred my call to marriage section. The guy at marriage section confirmed that they only received the application last week but there is an update made today 27/07/2021, he jokily implied that I am following up too early, however after a great chat he said, I am lucky he will do it now (not sure what this means) and forward it to ID processing. I should check in 2 weeks.

is there anyone who relates to the above.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

timz85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My ID Book application was received at marriage section sometime last week, the DHA contact center person transferred my call to marriage section. ...


My ID application arrived at Marriage Section shortly before Christmas last year (2020) and I am still waiting, no further movement after that 😖


----------



## timz85

a4xiaoxiami said:


> My ID application arrived at Marriage Section shortly before Christmas last year (2020) and I am still waiting, no further movement after that 😖


Eish that's a long wait, have you followed up lately. I called this number 012 402 2217.

I hope he meant he was processing it, when he said he will do it now.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

timz85 said:


> Eish that's a long wait, have you followed up lately. I called this number 012 402 2217.
> 
> I hope he meant he was processing it, when he said he will do it now.


I did follow it up. They need to check my marriage situation at my home country, and that takes time, especially during the Covid period, more time is needed.


----------



## timz85

a4xiaoxiami said:


> I did follow it up. They need to check my marriage situation at my home country, and that takes time, especially during the Covid period, more time is needed.


I will check again next week.


----------



## SisyB

a4xiaoxiami said:


> My ID application arrived at Marriage Section shortly before Christmas last year (2020) and I am still waiting, no further movement after that 😖


Hi, I applied for my ID book in November 2020, last year and the application is still at marriage verification stage. I have been calling but even with a lodged escalation there is no progress on my application. Any ideas on how I can advance my application?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

SisyB said:


> Hi, I applied for my ID book in November 2020, last year and the application is still at marriage verification stage. I have been calling but even with a lodged escalation there is no progress on my application. Any ideas on how I can advance my application?


Check your personal inbox, please.


----------



## Hlatli

Mahmood47 said:


> Hello,
> I applied for the first ID book on the 17th of Feb 2021 (PRP issued 21 Jan 2021) at the Cape Town HA office. I just enquired and received the below reply today:
> "Kindly note that the application is still with the Office of application. It has not yet been received by Head Office."
> Could anyone advise me on how I can follow it up? How long usually takes the office of application to send the application to the head office?
> Thank you.


My husband got his PR 2 weeks ago and wen to apply for ID. He had to go to the office where our marriage was registered by the marriage office as the other home affairs office said they dont have our B130. So he submitted there and they said they will watch the B130...he got worried since he was given nothing for proof of submission and he forgot to take a pic or note the barcode number on the form...Now he went to the office again to ask if perhaps they should give him receipt he was told that the issuing of the green ID's has been suspended (whatever that means) And his form or application is still sitting with the office. He must just wait for an sms.....so yah waiting limbo again.


----------



## SisyB

Good morning, 

I called home affairs yesterday to find out the status of my ID application which I made in November last year. The lady told me the reference number has been changed. I asked her why but she told me she didn’t know why???. Has any one on this group gone through a similar situation and is open to share that experience? I am really getting concerned and wondering if this has reset my application to the starting point😌😌😌


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

I called DHA yesterday. Nothing has changed since last December 2020. My application is still at Marriage Section.

I was told that all that I could do is to wait.


----------



## mailserver

Good day,

What are the documents required for first time ID book for PR spouse category.. appreciate your help


----------



## timz85

Good day,

My ID application has been at marriage section since 27 July 2021. After following up last week, I checked today my marital status has changed to MARRIED.

Does this mean the application has left marriage section?

How long does it take for the application to be finalized after leaving marriage section?

Thank you


----------



## timz85

mailserver said:


> ID book for PR spouse


check here:






Department of Home Affairs - Identity Documents


The DHA is custodian, protector and verifier of the identity and status of citizens and other persons resident in South Africa. This makes it possible for people to realize their rights and access benefits and opportunities in both the public and private domains. By expanding these services to...




www.dha.gov.za


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

timz85 said:


> Good day,
> 
> My ID application has been at marriage section since 27 July 2021. After following up last week, I checked today my marital status has changed to MARRIED.
> 
> ....
> 
> Thank you


Where did you find that your marriage status has changed? Online or through the DHA hotline?


----------



## timz85

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Where did you find that your marriage status has changed? Online or through the DHA hotline?


at work we have subscription to searchworks, I can search DHA live data using my ID. 

I called DHA call Centre they are saying its now at paper preparation.


----------



## SisyB

Hi all, hope you are well. I called home affairs and
I was told that my ID has been sent to the application office. Does anyone know what documents I need to present for collection?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

SisyB said:


> Hi all, hope you are well. I called home affairs and
> I was told that my ID has been sent to the application office. Does anyone know what documents I need to present for collection?


Congratulations! Hope it is a sign that the processing at DHA is getting normal.


----------



## SisyB

Morning, I collected my ID. Good luck everyone. I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

SisyB said:


> Morning, I collected my ID. Good luck everyone. I hope you get yours soon.


Congratulations! Finally, the next page. 

Now you can apply for more bank loans


----------



## Eusoph SA

Congratulations. Could you please share some light folks. My spouse wants to apply for ID since April 2021. Our regional office said that they need to do their own prp verification before we apply. Is there anyone experiencing the same. The lady who assisted us scan the original pr certificate and submitted to HQ. After a month we got a response saying we should come for an interview. We went through the interview process and the lady resubmitted everything. To date we haven't received anything. Please share your experiences on this regard.


----------



## timz85

Hi All, I called home affairs earlier today, I was told that my ID has been sent to the application office.


----------



## mailserver

Hi, I submitted application for ID today, but they just gave me the first page of the application copy, is there any reference that I should get from them. Please advise. I hear getting SMS, do we get any SMS after submission, if so how long will it vtake to get the SMS?


----------



## timz85

mailserver said:


> Hi, I submitted application for ID today, but they just gave me the first page of the application copy, is there any reference that I should get from them. Please advise. I hear getting SMS, do we get any SMS after submission, if so how long will it vtake to get the SMS?


On the form there is a reference that you can use to follow up, did they write a reference on the form?


----------



## timz85

I collected my ID today, it took 5 months -marriage.

Hopefully everyone still waiting will get get their IDs soon 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## jollem

timz85 said:


> I collected my ID today, it took 5 months -marriage.
> 
> Hopefully everyone still waiting will get get their IDs soon 🙏🙏🙏


congrats. Huge relief. Now onto busy updating banks, etc. But a much much enjoyable and better experience than "horror Affairs"


----------



## mailserver

timz85 said:


> On the form there is a reference that you can use to follow up, did they write a reference on the form?


Yes they have written some number. Just now noticed .. thanks


----------



## mailserver

timz85 said:


> I collected my ID today, it took 5 months -marriage.
> 
> Hopefully everyone still waiting will get get their IDs soon 🙏🙏🙏





timz85 said:


> I collected my ID today, it took 5 months -marriage.
> 
> Hopefully everyone still waiting will get get their IDs soon 🙏🙏🙏


Congrats was it south Africa marriage or foreign?


----------



## timz85

mailserver said:


> Congrats was it south Africa marriage or foreign?


Foreign marriage but married to an South African, however my PR was based on critical skills. I called almost twice a week,


----------



## It is well

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So i decided to email the marriage contacts from Atuu last week Friday.(Thanks Atuu!!)
> This Tuesday a guy from Home affairs emailed my husband asking for a DHA-30 form.
> We emailed him back the same day and today I phoned the call centre and was told that both our ID applications are done at the marriage section and are at paper prep section.
> So we should expect our ID'S soon.
> 
> Any idea how long it takes for us to get our ID's from this stage?


Which email did you use?


----------



## hustlerC

good day. i got my prp on spousal end of august 2021, applied for id first week of October but did not get an sms. how do i follow up besides calling the call centre please and how am i sure they received my application


----------



## Eusoph SA

hustlerC said:


> good day. i got my prp on spousal end of august 2021, applied for id first week of October but did not get an sms. how do i follow up besides calling the call centre please and how am i sure they received my application


Good day. Did your office of application mentioned anything like verification of PR from Head Office as a new procedure on spousal ID Applications or that they used the verification that came with your PRP.


----------



## Eusoph SA

Eusoph SA said:


> Good day. Did your office of application mentioned anything like verification of PR from Head Office as a new procedure on spousal ID Applications or that they used the verification that came with your PRP.


Went back to our regional office today. The lady was not that busy. She checked and checked and checked her emails only to find out that the verification was done early days of August. We managed to apply for the ID today but we haven't received the SMS yet.


----------



## unitndlovu

a4xiaoxiami said:


> There is definitely a backlog of all immigration (including ID book) related process due to the Covid at DHA.
> 
> One more thing, even if you are only married and registered in SA, DHA will still contact your home country to verify your marriage status there and see if you are married with someone else in your home country.


Such redundancy by dha, cause before getting married you have to produce a letter of no impediment subsequently the marriage verification should be easier but alas.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

unitndlovu said:


> Such redundancy by dha, cause before getting married you have to produce a letter of no impediment subsequently the marriage verification should be easier but alas.


Many things can happen between now and then. Moreover, they want to verify it themselves with your home country.


----------



## Saqi446

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Many things can happen between now and then. Moreover, they want to verify it themselves with your home country.


bro its all about luck. I got my PR on spouse based within 2 years thn I did apply my id in September.after one month I got it.
they are working now very seriously.
best of luck for all.


----------



## Eusoph SA

Saqi446 said:


> bro its all about luck. I got my PR on spouse based within 2 years thn I did apply my id in September.after one month I got it.
> they are working now very seriously.
> best of luck for all.


Congratulations. I have called DHA today and they said or application is now at Quality Check. How long should we wait for it from that stage. What are the stages for processing an ID. If you have some knowledge please assist. Regards


----------



## Eusoph SA

Good day folks. Could you please shade some light regarding the stages for ID processing. Our application is now on Quality check, how long should we expect to wait after that process.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Quality check is way better than the marriage section, which is the pain in a...

After the marriage section, it should be more like a procedual. Just be patient and the pandemic really slowed everything down a lot.


----------



## Eusoph SA

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Quality check is way better than the marriage section, which is the pain in a...
> 
> After the marriage section, it should be more like a procedual. Just be patient and the pandemic really slowed everything down a lot.


Thanks very much for your response. We have collected the ID book yesterday from the office of application. Good lucky to those who are waiting 😂


----------

